# الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - مقدمة



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

(1) كاتبه: هو القديس متى الإنجيلى، أحد الاثنى عشر تلميذا، ومعناه "عطية الله"، ويسمى أيضا "لاوى". وأبوه يسمى حَلْفَى. دعاه المسيح أثناء عمله كعشّار (جامع ضرائب) من اليهود لحساب السلطة الرومانية، وهى وظيفة يصاحبها الاستبداد والظلم ومحبة المال، وكانت مكروهة من اليهود، لأنها لحساب المستعمر. وبعدما دعاه، صنع وليمة للمسيح، دعا فيها أصدقاءه العشارين ليسمعوا كلام المسيح ويتوبوا عن خطاياهم.



(2)      زمن كتابته: النسخة اليونانية حوالى عام 60-65م، قبل خراب أورشليم عام 70م على يد تيطس قائد الرومان.



(3)      مكان كتابته: فلسطين.



(4)      لغة كتابته: العبرانية، ثم أعاد متى كتابته باللغة اليونانية.



(5)      أغراضه:

أ )       إثبات أن المسيح هو المسيَّا الذى ينتظره اليهود، وفيه تتم نبوات الأنبياء.

ب )     إثبات حبل العذراء بلا زواج بشرح الملاك ذلك ليوسف، والرد على ادعاءات اليهود بأن تلاميذ المسيح سرقوا جسده من القبر، مؤكدا قيامته.

ح)       يصارح اليهود بأخطائهم، مثل ظنهم أن مُلك المسيح ملك أرضى، وميلهم للعبادة الشكلية.

د )      الاهتمام بالأمم، إذ يشرح لهم بعض المعانى اليهودية، مثل: "عمانوئيل" الذى تفسيره "الله معنا"، و"الجلجثة" التى تدعى "الجمجمة"، أى اهتم بتبشيرهم وخلاصهم.

ه)        إعلان أن المسيح مرسَل لتبشير اليهود، وأنه من نسل إبراهيم وداود.

و )      إظهار أهمية الكنيسة، فيقول عن إيمان بطرس أن عليه تُبْنَى الكنيسة. ويقول إنه عند الخلاف بين شخصين، يجب الرجوع للكنيسة، إن لم يتجاوبا مع العتاب الشخصى أو الشهود للمصالحة.

ز )      تأكيد الجانب الأبدى، فيتحدث عن علامات المجئ الثانى، والاستعداد للأبدية، ثم أمثلة للاستعداد ودخول الملكوت.



(6)      أقسامه:

أ )       نسب المسيح وميلاده، وأحداث الميلاد، ورحلة العائلة المقدسة (ص 1-2).

ب )     بشارة يوحنا المعمدان (ص 3).

ح)       تجربة المسيح وبدء بشارته، واختياره 4 من تلاميذه (ص 4).

د )      عظة المسيح على الجبل (ص 5-7).

ه)        خدمة المسيح ومعجزاته(†)، واختياره لباقى التلاميذ الاثنى عشر (ص 8-11).

و )      رفض اليهود ومقاومتهم للمسيح (ص 12-20).

ز )      دخول المسيح أورشليم وتطهير الهيكل، وتبكيت الكتبة والفرّيسيّين، وأحداث الأسبوع الأخير من حياته على الأرض، وحديثه عن المجئ الثانى، والاستعداد للحياة الأبدية (ص 21-25).

ح )      القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته، وآلامه وموته، وقيامته، وظهوراته (ص 26-28).

(†) يلاحظ أن معجزات المسيح لم تنقطع طوال مدة حياته على الأرض.



كهنة وخدّام

كنيسة مار مرقس مصر الجديدة


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف1*

الأَصْحَاحُ الأَوَّلُ

نسب المسيح وولادته



(1) نسب المسيح (ع 1-17):

1- كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم. 2- إبراهيم ولد إسحق، وإسحق ولد يعقوب، ويعقوب ولد يهوذا وإخوته. 3- ويهوذا ولد فَارِصَ وزَارَحَ من ثامار، وفارصُ ولد حَصْرونَ، وحصرونُ ولد أرامَ. 4- وأرامُ ولد عَمِّينادابَ، وعمينادابُ ولد نَحْشُونَ، ونحشونُ ولد سَلْمُونَ. 5- وسلمونُ ولد بُوعَزَ من راحاب، وبوعزُ ولد عُوبِيدَ من راعوثَ، وعوبيدُ ولد يَسَّى. 6- ويسى ولد داودَ الملكَ، وداودُ الملكُ ولد سليمانَ من التى لأُورِيَّا. 7- وسليمانُ ولد رَحَبْعَامَ، ورحبعامُ ولد أَبِيَّا، وأبيا ولد آسَا. 8- وآسا ولد يَهُوشَافَاطَ، ويهوشافاطُ ولد يُورَامَ، ويورامُ ولد عُزِّيَّا. 9- وعزيا ولد يُوثَامَ، ويوثامُ ولد أَحَازَ، وأحازُ ولد حِزْقِيَّا. 10- وحزقيا ولد مَنَسَّى، ومنسى ولد آمُونَ، وآمونُ ولد يُوشِيَّا. 11- ويوشيا ولد يَكُنْيَا وإخوته عند سبى بابل. 12- وبعد سبى بابل، يكنيا ولد شَأَلْتِئِيلَ، وشألتئيلُ ولد زَرُبَّابِلَ. 13- وزربابلُ ولد أبيهودَ، وأبيهودُ ولد أَلِيَاقِيمَ، وألياقيمُ ولد عَازُورَ. 14- وعازورُ ولد صادوقَ، وصادوقُ ولد أخيمَ، وأخيمُ ولد أَلِيُودَ. 15- وأليودُ ولد أَلَِيعَازَرَ، وأليعازرُ ولد مَتَّانَ، ومتانُ ولد يعقوبَ. 16- ويعقوبُ ولد يوسفَ رَجُلَ مريمَ التى وُلِدَ منها يسوعُ الذى يُدْعَى المسيحَ. 17- فجميع الأجيال من إبراهيمَ إلى داودَ أربعة عشر جيلا، ومن داودَ إلى سبى بابلَ أربعة عشر جيلا، ومن سبى بابلَ إلى المسيحِ أربعة عشر جيلا.



ع1: "كتاب ميلاد": أى جدول نسب، وهو مأخوذ من جداول الأنساب التى كان يهتم اليهود بحفظها انتظارا للمسيا الآتى، وقد فُقدت هذه الجداول عند خراب أورشليم عام 70م بيد تيطس قائد الرومان. وقد دبر الله اهتمامهم بهذه الجداول ليكون هذا إثباتا أن المسيح هو ابن داود، فيؤمنوا به.

يوحد فى الكتاب المقدس جدولان بأنساب المسيح، أحدهما فى لوقا (3: 23-38) الذى يكلم الأمم، فيكتب النسب الشرعى، أى الذكور الذين تعتبرهم الشريعة آباءً، فلو مات واحد ولم ينجب، يتزوج أخوه بامرأته، ويُنسَب النسل للذى مات (تث 25: 5-6). فبعض الأبناء المذكورين هم أبناء بالتبنى، ليعلن للأمم أنهم أبناء بالتبنى ولهم الخلاص مثل اليهود.

أما متى (1: 2-17) فلأنه يكلم اليهود، يكتب الآباء الطبيعيين لأنهم شعب الله المتسلسلين من آبائهم الطبيعيين، أى اليهود.

فنرى يوسف خطيب مريم له أب شرعى هو هالى المذكور فى لوقا، الذى مات ولم ينجب. أما يعقوب المذكور فى متى فهو أبوه الطبيعى كما يقول القديس ساويرس الأنطاكى. أما يوحنا (1: 1-2) فكتب نسبه الإلهى.

"يسوع المسيح": يسوع هو الاسم الإنسانى للمسيح، ومعناه مخلّص.

أما المسيح فمعناه الممسوح من الله لهذه الخدمة، أى فداء البشرية. وفى العهد القديم كان يُمسح النبى والكاهن والملك، وهذه الثلاثة اجتمعت فى المسيح؛ والممسوح له سلطان من الله ليقوم بعمله.

"ابن داود ابن إبراهيم": وهو داود الملك كما ذكرت النبوات (إش 9: 7)، وابن إبراهيم كما وعده الله (تك 22: 18).

وكان هذا الأمر معروفا عند جميع اليهود أن المسيا المنتظر سيأتى من نسل داود وإبراهيم.



ع2-17:

أ  )      يلاحظ فى هذه السلسلة تنازل الأنساب من إبراهيم إلى يسوع، إذ يحمل المسيح خطايا البشرية ويفدينا ويخلّصنا، لأن هذه السلسلة تحمل خطاة كثيرين مثل راحاب الزانية، وثامار التى ارتدت ثوب زانية، وامرأة أوريا التى زنا معها داود. فى حين يرتفع القديس لوقا فى سلسلة أنسابه من يسوع إلى آدم، فهو يرفع البشرية كلها إلى الله، أبو آدم، لأن لوقا يخاطب الأمم.

ب )     يتكلم متى فى سلسلة الأنساب عن الآباء الطبيعيين ليسوع، الذين أُنجِبوا بالتوالد الجسدى، أما لوقا فيذكر الآباء الشرعيين.

ح)       تنتهى سلسلة الأنساب إلى يوسف وليس العذراء، مع أن يوسف لم يلد المسيح جسديا. ولكن اليهود لا بعترفون فى الأنساب إلا بالرجال، فحماية للمسيح أمام المجتمع اليهودى، اعتُبر يوسف أبوه كما أعلمه الملاك (ع20-21).

          وفى نفس الوقت، فإن العذراء أيضا هى من نسل داود، إذ عندما أرادوا أن يخرجوها من الهيكل لبلوغها سن الثانية عشر، أحضروا رجالا من نسل داود، فاختار الله يوسف ليكون خطيبا لها.

          وهناك رأى آخر، وهو أن لوقا ذكر نسب المسيح من جهة مريم أمه، فيذكر هالى الذى هو والد مريم، ويُسَمَّى أيضا يواقيم، فينسب يوسف إليه، وهذا كان معروفا عند اليهود أنه يمكن أن يُنسَب الرجل إلى حماه.

          وعلى أى الأحوال، فإن جدولَىْ نسب المسيح فى إنجيلى متى ولوقا كانا من الجداول المعتمدة عند اليهود، بدليل عدم اعتراضهم عليها.

د  )     من جدات المسيح كانت راحاب الكنعانية، وراعوث الموآبية، ليعلن المسيح أنه أتى لخلاص العالم كله، يهودا وأمما.

ه)        يذكر متى الإنجيلى أن سلسلة الأنساب مقسمة إلى ثلاثة أجزاء، كل جزء منها 14 جيلا. ويبدو أن اليهود كانوا يميلون إلى استخدام أرقام معينة للبركة، مثل رقم 7، فرقم 14 هو ضعف رقم 7.

          ويبدو أن هذه السلسلة كانت مكتوبة ومعروفة عند اليهود، فرغم أن بها اختصارات حذفتها هذه السلاسل، مثل يورام الملك الذى لم يلد عُزِّيَّا بل أنجب أَخَزْيَا الذى أنجب يوآش، ويوآش أنجب أَمَصْيَا، وأمصيا أنجب عزيا.

          فاختصر متى هذه الأسماء ليصل إلى هدفه، وهو أن المسيا من نسل داود وإبراهيم. وإن كانت السلسلة الأولى قد بدأت بإبراهيم، ووصلت إلى داود العظيم، فالسلسلة الثانية تنحدر من الذين فى السبى بسبب خطايا الشعب، ثم ترتفع السلسلة الثالثة لتصل إلى يسوع مخلّص العالم كله.

و  )     سلسلة متى تختلف عن سلسلة لوقا، وهذا يؤكد أن كلا منهما لم يطّلع على كتاب الآخر، بل كتبه بوحى من الروح القدس بصدق، ليعرفنا بتفاصيل أكثر عن المسيح.

          إن كان المسيح لم يستح أن يذكر جدوده الأشرار والأمميين، فعلينا أن نكرم آباءنا وأقاربنا، حتى لو كانت مكانتهم الاجتماعية قليلة، ونقدر أتعابهم وفضائلهم. كما لا ننسى أن نسبنا الأهم هو للمسيح والكنيسة التى وُلدنا فيها بالمعمودية، فنثق فى أنفسنا وتميُّزنا عمن حولنا بهذه النعمة العظيمة، ولا نحتقر أحدا له نسب وضيع، فقد يكون أفضل منا فى نظر الله وسيكون له مكانة أكبر فى السماء. لنحترم ونكرم كل إنسان ونبحث عن فضائله لنستفد منها.

(2) حلم يوسف الأول وولادة المسيح (ع 18-25):

18- أما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا: لما كانت مريم أمه مخطوبة ليوسف، قبل أن يجتمعا، وُجدت حُبْلَى من الروح القدس. 19- فيوسف رجلها، إذ كان بارا، ولم يشأ أن يُشْهِرَهَا، أراد تخليتها سرا. 20- ولكن، فيما هو متفكر فى هذه الأمور، إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له فى حلم قائلا: "يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك، لأن الذى حُبِلَ به فيها هو من الروح القدس. 21- فستلد ابنا، وتدعو اسمه يسوعَ، لأنه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم." 22- وهذا كله كان، لكى يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبى القائل: 23- هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا، ويدعون اسمه عِمَّانُوئِيلَ، الذى تفسيره الله معنا. 24- فلما استيقظ يوسف من النوم، فعل كما أمره ملاك الرب وأخذ امرأته. 25- ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت ابنها البكر، ودعا اسمه يسوع.



ع18: "مخطوبة": أى مرتبطة برجل، حتى أنها عندما تنجب يسوع يكون منسوبا لرجل، وهو يوسف، أمام المجتمع اليهودى ولا تُعَدُّ زانية.

كانت الخطوبة عند اليهود تعنى عقد زواج، وتُسمى الخطيبة امرأة الخطيب، ولكن بعد فترة الخطوبة تتم المعاشرة الجسدبة، كما يحدث الآن عند الإخوة المسلمين فى كتب الكتاب ثم الدخلة. فبعد إتمام الخِطبة، عند استلام يوسف لمريم من الهيكل، أخذها إلى بيته وحفظها كخطيبة فى طهارة ولم يقترب إليها. ولكنه فوجئ بها حُبلَى قبل أن يتم الزواج، فانزعج، واحتار بين براءتها والحبَل الذى يراه بعينيه. وقول متى: "قبل أن يجتمعا"، أى أثناء الخطوبة، لا يعنى مطلقا أنهما اجتمعا بعد ذلك، فالعذراء دائمة البتولية.



ع19: كان أمام يوسف أن يسلم مريم للكهنة فيرجمونها، أو يطلقها ويخرجها من بيته سرا دون فضائح. ولأنه بار، أراد أن يستر عليها، ويتركها تمضى دون عقاب حتى لا يكون مشاركا فى جريمة التستر على خطية.

          على قدر ما تكون محبا لله، تظهر محبتك لمن حولك حتى لو كانوا مخطئين فى نظرك، فلا تدينهم بل تستّر عليهم، لأن "المحبة تستر كل الذنوب" (أم 10: 12). وكما يستر الله عليك، كن أنت أيضا رحيما مع الآخرين.



ع20-21: "يا يوسف ابن داود": ليذكّره الملاك بنسبه إلى داود الذى سيأتى منه المسيح.

لأن يوسف رجل بار يفهم بسرعة إعلانات الله، ظهر له ملاك فى حلم، وأعلمه حقيقة حبل العذراء بأنه من الروح القدس وليس من إنسان، وشجعه على أن يأخذها، أى يبقيها فى منزله، ويرعاها هى ومولودها، بل وأعلمه اسم المولود، وهو يسوع ومعناه مخلّص، لأنه يخلّص المؤمنين به من خطاياهم.

"يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم": فهو مخلّص، ليس من الاحتلال الرومانى كما ظن اليهود، بل مخلّص روحى يرفعهم من خطاياهم ليحيوا فى البر.

          إن كنت محتارا بين أمرين صعبين، فالله قادر أن يرشدك إلى الحل الأفضل، كما أرشد الملاك يوسف، إذا صليت له.



ع22-23: يذكّرنا متى بنبوة إشعياء (7: 14)، فهذا كلام متى وليس الملاك، فيحدثنا عن حبل العذراء التى هى مريم، ويفسر لنا معنى "عِمَّانُوئِيلَ" أى أن الله يتجسد ويصير بشرا بيننا، ويفدينا ويكون معنا ويسكن فينا.

          إن كان الله يعلن اسمه عمانوئيل، أى الله معنا، فهو فى حبه يريد أن يقترب إلينا، ويكون معنا ليخلّصنا من كل خطايانا ومتاعبنا.



ع24: يظهر بر يوسف فى طاعته لله، إذ رفض فكرته الأولى، وهى أن يخرجها من بيته، بل وأعلن مسئوليته عنها، وآمن بكلام الله رغم أنه فوق الإدراك العقلى.



ع25: اهتم يوسف برعاية العذراء حتى ولدت الطفل، وأسماه يسوع كما أعلنه الملاك، وظل يهتم بها طوال حياته.

وعندما يذكر متى أنه "لم يعرفها حتى ولدت"، فليس معنى هذا أنه عرفها بعد ذلك، ولكن تعنى أنه لم يقترب إليها جسديا، بل رعاها كأب. وكلمة "حتى" تأتى بهذا المعنى فى أماكن كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس، فكما يقول المزمور: "عيوننا نحو الرب إلهنا حتى يترأَّف علينا" (123: 2)، ليس معناه أنه بعدما يترأَّف علينا لا نرفع أعيننا نحوه.

كذلك عندما أرسل نوح الغراب من الفُلك، يقول الكتاب المقدس: "فخرج مترددا حتى نشفت المياه عن الأرض" (تك 8: 7)، فليس معنى كلمة "حتى" أنه بعدما نشفت الأرض عاد الغراب إلى الفُلك، بل استمر فى الأرض.

ونُعت يسوع ب " البكر"، ليس لأن العذراء ولدت بعده أبناء آخرين، ولكن أول مولود ينعت بالبكر حتى لو لم يولد أحد بعده.

وبالاستنتاج المنطقى، إنه لا يمكن ليوسف البار الذى اختاره الله لهذه المهمة المقدسة، أن يدنس الرحم الذى قدّسه الروح القدس.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف2*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِى

زيارة المجوس i الهرب إلى مصر والعودة إلى الناصرة



 (1) مجىء المجوس (ع 1-6):

1- ولما وُلِدَ يسوع فى بيت لحم اليهودية، فى أيام هيرودس الملك، إذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم. 2- قائلين: "أين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟ فإننا رأينا نجمه فى المشرق، وأتينا لنسجد له." 3- فلما سمع هيرودس الملك، اضطرب وجميع أورشليم معه. 4- فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب، وسألهم: "أين يولد المسيح؟" 5- فقالوا له: "فى بيت لحم اليهودية، لأنه هكذا مكتوب بالنبى. 6- وأنت يا بيت لحم، أرض يهوذا، لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا، لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبى إسرائيل."



ع1-2: المجوس هم المنجمون الذين كانوا يهتمون يدراسة الطب والفلك، وكانوا علماء فى بلادهم، ويُعتبَرون كهنة أيضا، ولهم مكانة عظيمة تبيِّنها هداياهم. وقد أتوا من المشرق، غالبا من فارس أو العراق، ولم يُذكَر عددهم لكن على الأقل كان فيهم ثلاثة متقدمون، وقد يكون تابعا لهم عدد كبير؛ وكانوا قد سمعوا نبوات من أجدادهم عن ظهور نجم يشير إلى ميلاد ملك عظيم. وقد قال بَلْعَامُ ابن بَعور النبى ذلك، وهو من المشرق حيث يسكنون: "أراه، ولكن ليس الآن. أبصره، ولكن ليس قريبا. يبرز كوكب من يعقوب، ويقوم قضيب من إسرائيل فيحطم طرفى موآب ويهلك كل بني الوغى" (عد 24: 17). وقد يكونوا فهموا هذا من دانيال الذى كان رئيسا للمجوس، من نبوته عن ميلاد المسيح: "فاعلم وافهم أنه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها إلى المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع واثنان وستون أسبوعا يعود ويُبْنَى سوق وخليج فى ضيق الأزمنة" (9: 25).

والنجم الذى رأوه لم يكن نجما عاديا، فهو إما ملاك ظهر بشكل نجم، أو نجم خاص روحى أرسله الله، ويظهر هذا مما يأتى:

أ  )      النجوم تتحرك من الغرب إلى الشرق، أما هذا فمن الشرق إلى الغرب.

ب )     هذا النجم يظهر فى النهار والشمس ساطعة، وليس فى الليل فقط.

ح)       كان يظهر أحيانا ويختفى أحيانا أخرى (كما حدث عند سؤالهم هيرودس).

د  )     كان يسير مرتفعا فى السماء، ثم ينزل فوق منزل حقير حيث وُلد المسيح.

فلما وصل النجم بهم من المشرق حتى أورشليم، تأكدوا من النبوات، وأنه ملك اليهود، وظنوا أنه يولد فى القصر الملكى، فسألوا مَن فى القصر.



ع3: هيرودس هذا هو المسمى هيرودس الكبير، وهو من أصل أدومى، ودخيل على اليهود، وقد اغتصب المُلك. واتصف بالعنف، فقتل زوجته وبعض أولاده، وكان عمره حينذاك سبعين عاما، فخاف من المَلك الجديد. وسرى الخبر فى القصر وكل أورشليم، فاضطربوا متحيّرين ماذا يحيط بميلاد الملك الجديد، وهل يمكن أن تحدث صراعات بينه وبين هيرودس؟!

و هيرودس هذا هو والد هيرودس أنتيباس الذى قتل يوحنا المعمدان، وجد هيرودس الذى قتل يعقوب بن زَبَْدِى وسجن بطرس.



ع4: فهم هيرودس أنهم يتحدثون عن المسيا المنتظر، وخاف أن ينتزع منه المُلك، فجمع رؤساء الكهنة، أى الرئيس الحالى والرؤساء السابقين، وكل رؤساء فرق الكهنة، وكتبة الناموس الدارسين له، ليُعلموه أين يولد المسيح حتى يستطيع قتله.

          مهما كانت عظمة وسلطان الإنسان، لا يستطيع أن يحتفظ بسلامه، ما دام فى الخطية بعيدا عن الله، فالسلام لا يتمتع به إلا أولاد الله.



ع5-6: "بيت لحم": هى قرية صغيرة جنوب غرب أورشليم، تبعد عنها حوالى 8 كم، وتسمى أيضا أفراتة (مى 5: 2)، أو مدينة داود لأنه وُلد فيها (لو 2: 4)، وتنبأ عنها ميخا النبى (5: 2)، وهى فى اليهودية تمييزا لها عن مدينة أخرى تسمى بيت لحم فى الجليل، وواضح من النبوة أنها صغيرة وحقيرة، ولكنها صارت عظيمة جدا بميلاد المسيح فيها.

لاحظ كيف لم يهتم الكهنة ورؤساؤهم بالبحث عن المسيا المنتظر، الذى تكلم عنه الأنبياء، وأشارت إليه الرموز، لانشغالهم بمراكزهم وأموالهم. بينما بحث الأمم، والبعيدون عنه فى شكل المجوس المسافرين من بلاد بعيدة، ليؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح قد أتى لخلاص العالم كله، وهو يجذب إليه كل إنسان بالطريقة التى تناسبه (اليهود بالنبوات، والمجوس بالنجم لأنهم علماء فلك)؛ المهم أن يتجاوب الإنسان مع صوت الله.

          فمهما كنت ضعيفا أو حقيرا، تتحول إلى أعظم إنسان بسكنى المسيح فى قلبك.

(2) سجود المجوس للمسيح (ع 7-12):

7- حينئذ، دعا هيرودس المجوس سرا، وتحقق منهم زمان النجم الذى ظهر. 8- ثم أرسلهم إلى بيت لحم، وقال: "اذهبوا وافحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبى، ومتى وجدتموه، فأخبرونى لكى آتى أنا أيضا وأسجد له." 9- فلما سمعوا من الملك، ذهبوا. وإذا النجم، الذى رأوه فى المشرق، يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبى. 10- فلما رأوا النجم، فرحوا فرحا عظيما جدا. 11- وأتوا إلى البيت، ورأوا الصبى مع مريم أمه، فخرّوا وسجدوا له. ثم فتحوا كنوزهم، وقدموا له هدايا، ذهبا ولبانا ومرا. 12- ثم، إذ أوحى إليهم فى حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس، انصرفوا فى طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم.



ع7: بعد أن علم هيرودس بمكان ميلاد المسيح، سأل المجوس عن ميعاد ظهور النجم لهم فى بلادهم، وحَسَبَ الوقت حتى وصولهم من فارس إلى اليهودية، فكان أكثر من عام، وذلك ليعرف سن الملك الجديد.

"سرا": لأنه يشعر بشرّه إذ ينوى قتل المسيح، حتى لا تنكشف خطته فى قتل أطفال بيت لحم التي سيفاجئ بها اليهود.



ع8: أخفى هيرودس قساوته فى قلبه ورغبته فى أن يقتل الملك الجديد، وأظهر نفسه فى براءة للمجوس، كأنه يريد أن يسجد مثلهم له، فطلب منهم أن يعرفوا المكان بالتدقيق ثم يخبروه. ويبدو أنه، من اضطرابه، لم يرسل وراءهم أحدا ليعرف مكان المولود.



ع9-10: اعتمد المجوس على منطقهم، فسألوا فى القصر الملكى حيث ظنوا أن الملك الجديد يولد، ولم يرشدهم أحد، ثم خرجوا فوجدوا أن النجم قد اختفى عنهم. وبعدما فشلوا فى معرفة مكانه، ظهر لهم النجم الإلهى ففرحوا جدا، وقادهم إلى بيت لحم ثم إلى البيت الذى ولد فيه المسيح.

          تمسك بوصايا الله لتهديك فى طريق حياتك، وكذا إرشادات أب اعترافك فوق كل أفكارك ومنطقك، حتى لا تضل عن المسيح.

فلا تتعطل بمشاغل العالم ومنطقه عن هدفك وهو محبة الله، وقدر تمسكك بوصايا الله سيظل يرشدك، ولكن إن أهملته ستحتار وتسأل: كيف أسمع صوت الله؟.

ع11: عندما رأوا الطفل يسوع مع أمه العذراء ويوسف النجار، شعروا بخشوع عظيم، وسجدوا له وقلوبهم ممتلئة فرحا، ثم قدموا له هداياهم وهى الذهب واللبان والمر، وهى تشير إلى وظائف المسيح، فالذهب لأنه ملك، واللبان، أى البخور، لأنه كاهن بذبيحة نفسه على الصليب، والمر إشارة إلى آلامه وموته. ولعل هذه الهدايا كانت معينة للعائلة المقدسة فى تكاليف الرحلة إلى مصر فى بعض نفقاتها.

وتظهر هنا عظمة إيمان المجوس بالمسيح أنه كان فى صورة حقيرة، وكذلك لاحظوا عدم اهتمام اليهود بتمجيد ملكهم، ولكنهم آمنوا بحسب إرشاد الله لهم بالنجم.



ع12: لم يفهم المجوس قصد هيرودس الشرير، ولكن الله بعد زيارتهم للمسيح، أعلمهم فى حلم ألا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس لأنه شرير، وهداهم إلى طريق آخر عادوا منه إلى بلادهم. ويبدو أن هذا الحلم أتاهم بعد رؤية المسيح مباشرة ليسرعوا فى الرحيل إلى بلادهم، قبل أن ينتبه هيرودس وينفذ خطة قتله لأطفال بيت لحم.

          إن كنت قد تمتعت بالجلوس مع المسيح، فلا تعد إلى هيرودس الشرير، أى شرورك الأولى، بل عد إلى بلدك الأول وهو الفردوس حيث خُلق آدم قديما، أى ارفع قلبك للسماء مستمرا فى علاقة روحية مع الله.



(3) حلم يوسف الثانى (ع 13-15):

13- وبعدما انصرفوا، إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف فى حلم، قائلا: "قم، وخذ الصبى وأمه واهرب إلى مصر، وكن هناك حتى أقول لك، لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبى ليهلكه." 14- فقام وأخذ الصبى وأمه ليلا وانصرف إلى مصر. 15- وكان هناك إلى وفاة هيرودس، لكى يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبى القائل: من مصر دعوت ابنى.



ع13: أعلم المجوس العائلة المقدسة بما قاله الله لهم فى الحلم، ففهموا أن هيرودس يبحث عن يسوع ليؤذيه، ولكنهم لم يضطربوا، وانتظروا إرشاد الله. ثم تظهر عناية الله بهم واستهزائه بهيرودس الشرير، فظهر ملاك الله فى حلم ليوسف للمرة الثانية، وطلب منه أن يأخذ الطفل يسوع وأمه مريم ويهرب بهما إلى مصر، ويكون هناك حتى يقول له.

ومصر هى أقرب مكان لليهودية وليست تحت سلطان هيرودس.

          وبهذا، يعلن لنا الله أمورا أساسية فى سلوكنا الروحى، وهى:

أ  )      ضرورة احتمال الآلام ليتزكى الإنسان، فكم كان صعبا على العجوز يوسف والشابة الصغيرة مريم والطفل يسوع أن يتحملوا مشاق السفر والإقامة فى بلد غريب.

ب )     تأكيد تجسد المسيح، واحتماله كل معاناة البشر منذ طفولته، غير مستخدم لقوة لاهوته ليريح نفسه.

ح)       عدم مقاومة الشر، بل الهروب منه.

د  )     مباركة مصر لتكون مركزا للعمل الروحى على مدى الأجيال بعلمائها ورهبانها وقديسيها.



ع14: أطاع يوسف النجار كلام الملاك، غير معتذر بسبب شيخوخته، أو صغر الطفل، أو عدم معرفته بمصر، وقام ليلا للسفر إليها.

"ليلا": غالبا فى نفس الليلة التى رأى فيها الحلم، ليسرع فى الهرب قبل إتمام خطة هيرودس، ولأنه كان غريبا لم يكن معه حاجيات كثيرة تحتاج لإعدادها عند السفر، كذلك لم يلتفت إليه أحد فهو ليس من أهل المكان.



ع15: تحركت العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر، ومرت بأماكن كثيرة وباركتها، ومكثت هناك حوالى سنتين حتى مات هيرودس، وبذلك تمت نبوة هوشع النبى فى عودة المسيا إلى أرض إسرائيل: "من مصر دعوت ابنى" (11: 1)، وكانت هذه النبوة عن خروج بنى إسرائيل من مصر، وكذا عن رجوع المسيح من مصر إلى بلاد اليهود.



 (4) قتل أطفال بيت لحم (ع 16-18):

16- حينئذ، لما رأى هيرودس أن المجوس سخروا به، غضب جدا، فأرسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين فى بيت لحم وفى كل تخومها، من ابن سنتين فما دون، بحسب الزمان الذى تحققه من المجوس. 17- حينئذ، تم ما قيل بإرميا النبى القائل: 18- "صوت سمع فى الرامة، نوح وبكاء وعويل كثير، راحيل تبكى على أولادها، ولا تريد أن تتعزى لأنهم ليسوا بموجودين."

ع16: غضب هيرودس جدا بسبب عدم طاعة المجوس له واعتبرها إهانة عظيمة، وازداد خوفه من الملك الجديد، فقرر فى قسوة قلب أن يقتل كل أطفال بيت لحم الذين منهم الملك الجديد. ولكيما يضمن قتله، طلب من الجنود محاصرة المكان، فلا ينجو أحد من كل تخوم (حدود) بيت لحم.

وبحسب توقعاته لعمر الملك الجديد أن يكون حوالى سنة أو أكثر، طلب أن يُقتَل كل الأطفال حتى سن سنتين ليضمن التخلص منه، لئلا يخطئ العسكر فى تقدير سن الأطفال، وكذلك أمر بقتل كل من حول بيت لحم، وكذا من هم أكبر من سن الطفل ليكون قد قضى عليه، وهذا يُظهر وحشية هيرودس.



ع17-18: وتحققت بهذا نبوة إرميا السابق الإشارة إليها فى (ع8)، والتى تعبر عما حدث أثناء السبى، وأيضا ما حدث فى مذبحة بيت لحم، حيث انتشر الخبر فى كل أورشليم وما حولها، إذ أن مدينة الرامة تقع شمال أورشليم، فسمعوا ببكاء وصراخ الأمهات اليهوديات (اللاتى يُرمَز لهن براحيل) لفقد أطفالهن. وأيضا راحيل زوجة يعقوب المدفونة فى بيت لحم بكت أولا على من قُتِلوا أيام سبى بابل، وتبكى أيضا على الأطفال المقتولين أيام هيرودس. كل هذا رمز للحزن الذى ساد، ليس فقط بيت لحم، بل كل البلاد المحيطة بأورشليم.

          إن قسوة القلب تجعل الإنسان لا يشعر بمن حوله، فيسىء إليهم وهو منهمك فى تحقيق أغراضه. فليتك تضع نفسك مكان الآخرين لتشعر بهم، ولا يكون تحقيق أغراضك على حساب راحة الناس، بل ليتك تبحث عن راحتهم قبل راحتك كما فعل المسيح حين مات لأجل فدائنا وخلاصنا.



(5) العودة إلى الناصرة (ع 19-23):

19- فلما مات هيرودس، إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر فى حلم ليوسف فى مصر. 20- قائلا: "قم، وخذ الصبى وأمه، واذهب إلى أرض إسرائيل، لأنه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبى." 21- فقام، وأخذ الصبى وأمه، وجاء إلى أرض إسرائيل. 22- ولكن، لما سمع أن أرخيلاوس يملك على اليهودية عوضا عن هيرودس أبيه، خاف أن يذهب إلى هناك. وإذ أوحى إليه فى حلم، انصرف إلى نواحى الجليل. 23- وأتى وسكن فى مدينة يقال لها ناصرة، لكى يتم ما قيل بالأنبياء: إنه سيدعى ناصريا.

ع19-20: بعد أن ظلت العائلة المقدسة حوالى سنتين فى مصر، منتظرة سماح الله لها بالرجوع إلى أرض إسرائيل، ظهر الملاك ليوسف للمرة الثالثة وأعلمه بموت هيرودس وابنه أنتيباتر اللذين كانا يريدان قتل يسوع (لأن هيرودس قتل ابنه قبل أن يموت بخمسة أيام بعد أن أكمل 37 عاما فى الملك، وكان ذلك عام 4 ق.م.)، وأمر الملاك يوسف بالرجوع.

ع21: أطاع يوسف، ولم يطلب أن يظل بمصر معتذرا بشيخوخته أو الابتعاد عن الأشرار فى اليهودية، ففضيلة الطاعة تعلو فوق كل منطق، ليقود الله حياة من يطيعه.



ع22: عندما وصل يوسف إلى مشارف أرض إسرائيل، سمع أن أرخيلاوس ابن هيرودس قد مَلَكَ عوضا عنه، وقد كان مشهورا بالقسوة مثل أبيه، فخاف أن يعود إلى بيت لحم بجوار أورشليم، حيث كان يظن أنها مكان مناسب لسكنى المسيح قريبا من الهيكل وكهنة اليهود.

وسأل الله ماذا يعمل؟ ف "أوحى إليه فى حلم"، ربما بواسطة ملاك كالمرات السابقة، بالذهاب إلى الجليل، وهو فى شمال أرض إسرائيل، حيث يملك هيرودس أنتيباس شقيق أرخيلاوس، وكانت بينهما مشاكل، بالإضافة إلى اتصافه باللطف.



ع23: عندما وصل إلى الجليل، ذهب إلى مدينة الناصرة، حيث كان يسكن أولا، فهى موطنه الأصلى، وبهذا تتم نبوات الأنبياء أنه سيدعى ناصريا.

وكلمة "ناصرة" معناها غصن، وقد تنبأ إشعياء وإرميا وزكريا أن المسيح سيدعى الغصن (إش 11: 1-2؛ إر 33: 15؛ زك 3: 8)، وهذه هى المرة الخامسة التى يستشهد فيها القديس متى بالنبوات.

وعاش يسوع فى الناصرة حوالى 28 عاما حتى بلغ سن الثلاثين، وكان يعمل مع يوسف النجار فى النجارة. ولم يُذكَر كثيرا عن هذه الفترة إلا أنه كان مطيعا لأمه ويوسف، وكان ينمو فى القامة والنعمة، وكان يزور أورشليم فى الأعياد لتتميم العبادة بحسب الشريعة.

          إن الله يقود حياتك، فلا تنزعج من الأشرار مهما هددوك، فهيرودس وأنتيباتر ابنه قد ماتا،وأرخيلاوس أبعد الله مسيحه عنه حين سكن فى الجليل. فقوة الأشرار بلا قيمة أمام الله، فاسلك بهدوء وطمأنينة منشغلا بالله وهو يحميك من كل شر.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 3*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّالِثُ

بشارة المعمدان وتعميده للمسيح



(1) شخصية يوحنا المعمدان (ع 1-6):

1- وفى تلك الأيام، جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز فى برية اليهودية. 2- قائلا: "توبوا، لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات." 3- فإن هذا هو الذى قيل عنه بإشعياء النبى القائل: "صوت صارخ فى البرية، أعدوا طريق الرب، اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة." 4- ويوحنا هذا، كان لباسه من وبر الإبل، وعلى حَقْوَيْهِ مِنْطَقَةٌ من جلد، وكان طعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا. 5- حينئذ، خرج إليه أورشليم وكل اليهودية وجميع الكورة المحيطة بالأردن. 6- واعتمدوا منه فى الأردن، معترفين بخطاياهم.



ع1: "فى تلك الأيام": أى عندما اقترب المسيح من سن الثلاثين، وبالتحديد قبله بستة أشهر ظهر يوحنا المعمدان الذى كان يكبره بستة أشهر.

"يوحنا المعمدان": هو يوحنا ابن زكريا الكاهن الذى اشتهر بتعميد اليهود، فسُمّى بالمعمدان، والذى عاش حوالى ثلاثين عاما فى البرية فى حياة النسك، كمثال للرهبنة فى العهد القديم ومحبة الصلاة والوحدة. وكانت هذه فترة روحية يعد بها لأعظم خدمة، وهى تهيئة الطريق لبشارة المسيح وفدائه.

"يكرز": بدأ تبشيره بعد سكون ثلاثين عاما، ونادى الشعب بالتوبة والرجوع لله.

"برية اليهودية": تقع شرق أورشليم قرب بحر لوط.



ع2: كانت كرازته بالتوبة، أى تنقية القلب من الخطية، وتغيير الاتجاه من الشر إلى الحياة مع الله.

"اقترب": لأنه بعد ستة أشهر ستبدأ كرازة المسيح الذى يملك على القلوب ملكا سماويا.

وكان تحذيره واضحا وهو اقتراب ملكوت السماوات، أى مُلك المسيح على القلوب، وهو مُلك سماوى روحى، وليس أرضيا كما يتوهم اليهود، لينقذهم من قسوة الرومان.

كان يكرز بملكوت الله على القلب، حتى يتأهل الإنسان لسكنى السماء، ويملك مع الله إلى الأبد، ولا يمكن أن يملك الله على القلب المتمسك بالخطية، الرافض التوبة.

ع3: فى هذا العدد يستشهد متى الإنجيلى، الذى يخاطب اليهود، بنبوة إشعياء المشهور والمعروف عند اليهود، ليؤكد إعداد طريق المسيا المرتقب (40: 3). وقد ذكر عن يوحنا أنه "صوت" تمييزا له عن المسيح الذى هو الكلمة نفسها. وكان فى تبشيره قويا كمن يصرخ وينادى يإعداد طريق الله فى القلب، أى بالتوبة، وما ينتج عنها من سلوك حسن.

"أعدوا طريق الرب": لإزالة الحواجز، كما كان ينادى المنادى تهيئةً لمرور ملك أو عظيم، ويقصد هنا إزالة الخطايا والكبرياء من القلب.

"اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة": بالبعد عن الرياء والشر، أى إصلاح المعوجات، فيكون القلب مستقيما ليمر الله فيه ويملأه بسهولة.



ع4: يصف الحياة الزاهدة التى عاشها يوحنا المعمدان، فكان لباسه من وبر الجمال الخشن، وليس الثياب الناعمة. أما المِنْطَقَةُ التى كان يلبسها على حَقْوَيْهِ، أى وسطه وبطنه، فكانت من الجلد، وليست الغالية المزينة.

أما طعامه، فكان من الجراد، وهو الحشرة المعروفة، وهناك رأى آخر أنه نبات برّى، بالإضافة إلى العسل الذى يصنعه النحل فى شقوق الصخور.

ومعنى هذا أنه كان يكتفى باللباس والقوت الضرورى، لأن انشغال قلبه كان بالسمائيات وخدمة الله. وهو صورة للحياة الرهبانية فى العهد القديم، مثل إيليا النبى.



ع5: نظرا لعمق وروحانية كرازة يوحنا، وتأثيرها الشديد على القلوب، خرج إليه معظم سكان أورشليم، بل وكل منطقة اليهودية وكل البلاد المحيطة بنهر الأردن؛ وقد قال "كل" إشارة إلى الأغلبية.



ع6: وإذ تأثروا بعظاته، تقدموا ليعتمدوا، كل واحد منهم، فى نهر الأردن، معترفا بخطاياه. فكانت هذه معمودية توبة، وإشارة واضحة لسر الاعتراف على يد الكاهن فى العهد الجديد.

وقد كانت المعمودية معروفة عند اليهود، إذ كانوا يعمدون اليهود الدخلاء عندما ينضمون إليهم. لذا كان العماد مألوفا لديهم، ولكن الإضافة هنا هى التوبة والاعتراف.

أما معمودية العهد الجديد، فتختلف عن معمودية يوحنا، أنها بالروح القدس، لتغيير الطبيعة البشرية، فتصير نقية من كل خطية.

وواضح أن معمودية التوبة هى تمهيد لمعمودية العهد الجديد. وهذا ما يتم الآن، حينما يعترف الإنسان بخطاياه، إذا كان كبير السن، قبل أن ينال سر المعمودية.

          إن التوبة هى طريقك لإعداد قلبك حتى يسكن فيه المسيح. فلا تهمل أصوات الله الصارخة إليك بالتوبة من خلال الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الكنيسة، بل أيضا من المحيطين بك وعتابهم لك، فتسرع للتوبة أمام الله كل يوم، ثم على يد الكاهن لتنال غفران خطاياك.



(2) تهيئة الطريق (ع 7-12):

7- فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين يأتون إلى معموديته، قال لهم: "يا أولاد الأفاعى، من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتى؟ 8- فاصنعوا أثمارا تليق بالتوبة. 9- ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا فى أنفسكم: لنا إبراهيم أبا، لأنى أقول لكم: إن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولادا لإبراهيم. 10- والآن، قد وُضعت الفأس على أصل الشجر، فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا، تُقطع وتُلقى فى النار. 11- أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة، ولكن الذى يأتى بعدى، هو أقوى منى، الذى لست أهلا أن أحمل حذاءه، هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار. 12- الذى رَفْشُهُ فى يده، وسينقى بيدره، ويجمع قمحه إلى المخزن؛ وأما التبن، فيحرقه بنار لا تُطفأ."



ع7: الفرّيسيون: هم جماعة ظهرت فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد فى المجتمع اليهودى، متمسكة بالناموس حرفيا، وكانوا يُعتبرون قادة الفكر اليهودى، ومعنى اسمهم المفرَزون، أى المختارون من الله. وكانوا يثقون ببرهم، فيقولون: إن دخل السماء اثنان، فعلى الأقل أحدهما فرّيسى.

الصدّوقيون: جماعة تعترض على سلطة الفرّيسيين، وينكرون الحياة الأبدية والأرواح. وهم يشاركون الفريسيين فى القيادة الروحية لليهود، ويُعتبروا الطبقة الأرستقراطية الغنية، وهم نسل صادوق الكاهن.

وقد أتوا إلى يوحنا ليس للتوبة، بل للتعرف على يوحنا الذى اجتذب الجموع من ورائهم. ولعلهم كانوا يطلبون مكانا قياديا وراء هذا الزعيم الجديد الذى خرج إليه كل اليهود.

وكان يوحنا المعمدان قويا، وواجههم بالتواء قلوبهم، إذ مظهرهم يطلبون التوبة، وداخلهم بعيد عنها، فوبّخهم واصفا إياهم ب "أولاد الأفاعى"، وهو نوع من الثعابين يتصف بشدة الحيلة والمكر، كما أن أجنتها تأكل بطن أمها وتميتها لتخرج إلى الحياة؛ أى وصفهم بالأنانية وقسوة القلب.

"الغضب الآتى": أى دينونة الله فى اليوم الأخير الذى لابد أن يقفوا فيه أمامه، وتعجب من إهمالهم التوبة والاستعداد للأبدية، مع أنهم معلمو اليهود، بقوله: "من أراكم".

ع8: يدعوهم يوحنا لإثبات توبتهم، بأن يعملوا أعمال التوبة، أى ترك الخطية وعمل الصلاح، فبدون الثمر مهما تكلموا عن التوبة لا يفيدهم شئ، وكذلك معموديتهم تكون بلا نفع لهم.



ع9: يوبخهم أيضا على كبريائهم، إذ ظنوا أنهم بانتسابهم الجدى إلى إبراهيم صاحب الوعود سينالون المواعيد. ولكن الله يطلب من يسلك فى بر إبراهيم، ليكون ابنا حقيقيا له.

"هذه الحجارة": ويشير إلى حجارة كانت موجودة أمامه. فكما خلق الله آدم من تراب، فهو قادر أيضا أن يخلق أولادا لإبراهيم من الحجارة.

ويقصد أيضا أن الله قادر أن يقيم أبناء لإبراهيم من الحجارة، أى قلوب الأمم الحجرية القاسية، التى تعبد الأصنام الحجرية الذين إذا آمنوا وسلكوا فى البر، يصيرون أبناء حقيقيين لإبراهيم.

          لا تتكل على كونك مسيحى، بل تب واعمل الخير، لتتمتع برعاية الله وملكوت السماوات. فالاسم يدينك إن لم تحيا به، وكذا كرامة عائلتك وقرابتك لأناس روحيين لا تفيدك، بل تدعوك للتمثل بهم، فتعيش حياة التوبة، وتصنع خيرا مثل مسيحك.



ع10: هذه "الفأس" هى الصليب الخشبى، أو كلمة الله التى تدين كل من لا يؤمن، وتقطعه من أصله وتهلكه، لأنه لم يؤمن بالمسيح المخلّص.

ووضع الفأس معناه قرب الدينونة، فلابد من التوبة وتقديم دليلها، وهو ثمار البر، وإن لم يقدم الإنسان الثمر، فلا ينتظر إلا النار الأبدية.



ع11: يفرق يوحنا بين المعمودية التى للتوبة ومعمودية المسيح، الله الكلمة، التى بالروح القدس، لتجديد الطبيعة الإنسانية، وإن كان هو قائد معمودية التوبة، لكنه، بالنسبة للمسيح، لا يستحق أن يكون أصغر عبد عنده، الذى يوكل إليه حمل الحذاء.

ويظهر من هذا اتضاع المعمدان، فرغم أنه كان أقوى الأنبياء، لكنه أنكر نفسه معطيا المجد للمسيح.

"الروح القدس ونار": يقصد معمودية الروح القدس التى تجدد الطبيعة، والنار تحرق الشر والطبيعة المائلة للخطية لتجديد الإنسان للحياة مع الله.



ع12: يعلن يوحنا المعمدان فى النهاية المسيح الديّان، ويشبّهه بالفلاح الذى يفصل الحبوب عن القش بعد عملية الدراس، مستخدما فى ذلك الرفش، أى المذراة وهى ساق لها أصابع خشبية تُرفع بها الحبوب المختلطة بالتبن، فتسقط الحبوب سريعا، أما القش أو التبن، فيطير ويسقط بعيدا. وبهذا تُجمع الحبوب وحدها، والتبن وحده، ويتم ذلك فى مكان متسع بجوار الحقل يسمى البيدر أو الجرن. ثم تُجمع الحبوب فى جوالات وتوضع فى المخزن، أما التبن فيُحرق بالنار لعدم الحاجة إليه.

الرفش: هى كلمة الله، أو الصليب الذى يدين به الله غير المؤمنين وغير التائبين.

البيدر: هو نهاية العالم، ويوم الدينونة.

المخزن: هو ملكوت السماوات أو الكنيسة.

النار: هى العذاب الأبدى.

التبن: هم الأشرار.

القمح: هم المؤمنون الذين سيتمجَّدون مع المسيح فى السماوات، ويقول عنهم "قمحه"، أى المرتبطين به ويظلوا معه فى الملكوت، بعكس التبن، أى الأشرار، فلا يقول "تبنه" لأنهم انفصلوا عنه.



(3) عماد المسيح (ع 13-17):

13- حينئذ، جاء يسوع من الجليل إلى الأردن، إلى يوحنا، ليعتمد منه. 14- ولكن يوحنا منعه، قائلا: "أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك، وأنت تأتى إلىَّ؟!" 15- فأجاب يسوع وقال له: "اسمح الآن، لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نُكَمِّلَ كل بر." حينئذ سمح له. 16- فلما اعتمد يسوع، صعد للوقت من الماء، وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له، فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة، وآتيا عليه. 17- وصوت من السماوات قائلا: "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت."



ع13: عاش المسيح طفولته وشبابه حتى سن الثلاثين فى الناصرة ومنطقة الجليل، ثم اتجه جنوبا إلى اليهودية عند نهر الأردن، حيث اجتمعت الجموع حول يوحنا المعمدان. وتقدّم نائبا عن البشرية ليعتمد معمودية التوبة، رغم أنه بلا خطية، ولكن حاملا خطايانا، مقدما التوبة عنا.

"حينئذ": يقصد الفترة التى كان يكرز فيها يوحنا المعمدان، وهى ستة أشهر.

"جاء": أى ظهر علنا بين الجموع ليشاركنا، ويتمم عنا كل بر، مع أنه ليس محتاجا للتوبة.

"الأردن": يقصد نهر الأردن الذى يمتد حوالى مائتى ميلا من شمال إسرائيل إلى جنوبه.

ع14-15: عرف يوحنا بالروح أن هذا هو المسيا المنتظر، وتعجب لاتضاع المسيح، فقال له باتضاع أنه هو المحتاج للعماد منه، فكيف يعمده؟ ويرد المسيح بلطف واتضاع أكبر، طالبا من يوحنا أن يسمح ويعمده، ليتمم كل بر عن البشر الخطاة، الذين عجزوا عن أن يتمموه بابتعادهم عن التوبة والحياة الصالحة.

          تأمل هذا الحب العجيب، لتتضع أنت أيضا، ليس فقط أمام من هم أعظم منك، بل أمام من هم أقل منك مركزا أو سنا، واسأل نفسك: هل تتكلم بلطف واتضاع مع كل إنسان؟



ع16-17: نزل يسوع إلى نهر الأردن وغطس فى الماء، ثم صعد وخرج من الماء. ولذلك تتمسك الكنيسة بطقس التغطيس فى ماء المعمودية، لأنها تعنى دفن مع المسيح، ثم قيامة أيضا معه، كما يقول الكتاب: " مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها أُقمتم أيضا معه" (كو 2: 12).

ولأول مرة يُظهر الله أقانيمه الثلاثة بوضوح كامل: فالمسيح الابن فى الماء، والروح القدس ظهر بشكل حمامة على رأسه، والآب سمعوا صوته من السماء.

كان هذا واضحا أمام يوحنا، الذى يعمد المسيح، وكل الحاضرين. ولهذا تعيّد الكنيسة بعماد المسيح، وتسميه "عيد الغطاس"، لأنه غطس فى مياه الأردن. وتسميه أيضا "عيد الظهور الإلهى"، لأنه أظهر أقانيمه الثلاثة فى ذلك اليوم، أى صفاته الشخصية الأساسية التى تقوم بها الذات الإلهية، وهذه الأقانيم هى إله واحد.

وبهذا الظهور الإلهى، وظهور الروح بشكل حمامة على رأسه، تبدأ خدمة المسيح على الأرض، كما كان الملوك والأنبياء والكهنة قديما يُمسحون بالدهن الذى هو إشارة لمسحة الروح القدس، فيبدأون خدمتهم؛ وهذا ما يتم الآن فى سر الكهنوت فى العهد الجديد.

"ابنى الحبيب": هو ابن الله فى الجوهر والطبع منذ الأزل، وهو غير بنوتنا لله بالتبنى.

"به سررت": لأنه يتمم مشيئة الله فى التجسد، وبعد ذلك الفداء لخلاص البشرية.

          المسيح يتمم عنا كل بر حتى يعلمنا الحب بعضنا لبعض، لنكمل نقائص بعضنا ونستر على الخطايا، فنتعلم الاتضاع والخدمة فى الخفاء.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 4*

الأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ

التجربة على الجبل i دعوة التلاميذ


(1) التجربة على الجبل (ع 1-11):

1- ثم أُصْعِدَ يسوع إلى البرية من الروح، ليُجَرَّبَ من إبليس. 2- فبعدما صام أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة، جاع أخيرا. 3- فتقدم إليه المجرّب، وقال له: "إن كنت ابن الله، فقل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا." 4- فأجاب وقال: "مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله." 5- ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة، وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل. 6- وقال له: "إن كنت ابن الله، فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل، لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصى ملائكته بك، فعلى أياديهم يحملونك، لكى لا تَصْدِمَ بحجر رِجْلَكَ." 7- قال له يسوع: "مكتوب أيضا: لا تجرب الرب إلهك." 8- ثم أخذه أيضا إبليس إلى جبلٍ عالٍ جدا، وأراه جميع ممالك العالم ومجدها. 9- وقال له: "أعطيك هذه جميعها إن خررت وسجدت لى." 10- حينئذ، قال له يسوع: "اذهب يا شيطان، لأنه مكتوب للرب إلهك تسجد، وإياه وحده تعبد." 11- ثم تركه إبليس، وإذا ملائكة قد جاءت فصارت تخدمه.



ع1: "ثم": أى بعد عماده فى الأردن، تقدم ليقابل التجارب وينتصر عليها، فيعطينا القدرة على النصرة. ولم يدخل بنفسه إلى التجربة، حتى يعلمنا ألا نلقى بأنفسنا فيها كما فعل لوط بذهابه إلى سدوم. ولكن، إن سمح الله لنا بها، نجاهد بمعونته فننتصر عليها.

الروح القدس الساكن فى المسيح اقتاده إلى برية بجوار نهر الأردن، فقابل الشيطان، لأنه كان من المألوف قديما أن الشياطين تسكن فى البرارى والقفار (الصحارى)، وليس فى الأماكن المقدسة حيث البشر الصالحين. وقد ذهب لينتصر عليه، ليعطينا قوة وثقة أن ننتصر على الشيطان إذا حاربنا.

وقد سمح السيد المسيح لإبليس أن يجربه، ليشعرنا أنه قريب منا، يشعر بتجاربنا، كما يقول الكتاب المقدس: "لأنه فى ما هو قد تألم مُجَرَّبًا يقدر أن يعين المُجَرَّبين" (عب 2: 18)، ولكيما يؤكد ضرورة أن تأتى التجارب، فنثق أننا سننتصر عليها، بل وننال بركات روحية منها.

 لكن الله لا يسمح له أن يجربنا إلا بالمقدار الذى يفيدنا، ويعطينا المعونة الإلهية التى ننتصر بها.

ع2: فى هدوء الخلوة، مكث المسيح أربعين يوما فى صوم وصلوات، ليعلن أهمية الاختلاء بالله، حتى لو صاحب هذا الإحساس بالجوع الجسدى، لأن الشبع بالله والتمتع به هو هدف حياتنا؛ وهذا يثير إبليس الذى يسكن فى النفس البعيدة عن الله. ولكن، عندما تشبع النفس بالله، ويحاول محاربتها، ينهزم.

وقد صام المسيح أربعين يوما متواصلة دون أن يأكل – مثل موسى وإيليا - حتى لا يتجاوز حدود البشر، فيظن الناس أنه ليس إنسانا عاديا، وقد "جاع أخيرا" ليؤكد ناسوته.

وعدد (40) هو عدد (10) مضروبا فى (4)، وعدد (10) يشير إلى الكمال مثل الوصايا العشرة، وعدد (4) يشير إلى جهات العالم الأربعة؛ فعدد (40) إذن يمثل كمال الجهاد فى كل الاتجاهات. هذا أكمله المسيح لأجلنا، رغم أنه غير محتاج للصوم، ولكن كمثال لنا، ليقدس أصوامنا.



ع3: بعدما سمع إبليس شهادة السماء عن المسيح، أنه ابن الله، عندما كان فى نهر الأردن، تعجب حينما رآه جائعا، وتشكك فى بنوته لله، فتشجع ليجربه كإنسان، سائلا إياه أن يدلل على بنوته لله، فيسد جوعه بتحويل الحجارة إلى خبز. ولم يقل مأكولات شهية، بل مجرد خبز، محاولا الشيطان بذلك إقناعه بضرورة الأكل حتى لا يخور جسده. ويقصد بهذه التجربة أن يسقطه فى خطية عدم الاتكال على الله، بدلا من أن يثق فى عنايته، وأنه سيدبر له الطعام الذى يحتاجه.

ولم يستخدم المسيح لاهوته لراحة نفسه، فقد استخدمه فى إشباع الجموع (ص 14: 13-21، ص 15: 32-39)، ليعلمنا أن نتعب من أجل راحة الآخرين، ونتكل عليه بالنسبة لاحتياجاتنا، واثقين من رعايته، متممين واجباتنا بأمانة.

"إن كنت ابن الله": سؤال تشكيكى، يقصد به تشكيك الإنسان فى نفسه، وهذه هى عادة إبليس فى حربه معنا. وهو سؤال استفزازى ليدفعنا لعمل ما يريده، فنسقط فى الخطية.

           لذا، ينبغى عدم التسرع فى تنفيذ ما يخطر على بالنا، فقد تكون أفكارا من إبليس، ونختبرها بالصلاة، خاصة ولو كانت فى قرارات هامة، فنأخذ فترة كافية للصلاة، ويمكن أن نقرنها بالصوم، ليرشدنا الله ويكشف حيل إبليس.



ع4: رد المسيح على إبليس بآية من الكتاب المقدس (تث 8: 3)، تعلن أن الشبع الروحى من كلمة الله هو الأساس، وليس فقط الاهتمام بالشبع المادى. فلم يُجب على سؤاله عن بنوته لله، وأعلن أن الإنسان الروحى ينشغل بكلمة الله فبل انشغاله باحتياجاته المادية، معتمدا فى ذلك على إرشاد الكتاب المقدس، الذى يصد به أفكار إبليس.

هذه هى التجربة الأولى، وقد يكون سبقتها تجارب كثيرة، ولكن فى هذه التجارب الثلاث، كان إبليس ظاهرا، إذ تقدم وواجه المسيح، فمكتوب أنه كان يجرب أربعين يوما، وليس فقط فى نهايتها (مر 1: 13).



ع5-6: "أخذه": بالتفاهم معه وليس بالقوة، لأن المسيح رضى أن يُجَرَّب بإرادته، ليعلمنا كيف ننتصر على إبليس.

"المدينة المقدسة": أى أورشليم حيث هيكل الله، أقدس مكان، فإبليس يحارب فى كل مكان، حتى فى الأماكن المقدسة.

"جناح الهيكل": مكان مرتفع جدا يعلو عن الأرض حوالى 200 مترا.

التجربة الثانية: أخذه إبليس إلى أعلى مكان فى الهيكل وهو جناحه، ليلقى بنفسه من فوق، فتأتى الملائكة وتحمله، وينزل فى الساحة الكبيرة محمولا على أيديهم، فيبهر الجموع المحتشدة، ويعرف الكل أنه ابن الله، ويبدأ بهذا خدمته.

وقد استند إبليس على آية، ليخدع يسوع أنه بهذا يتمم كلام الله، فالوعد الإلهى أن يحفظ أولاده بملائكته (مز 91: 11-12). وواضح أن إبليس ما زال محتارا؛ هل المسيح هو ابن الله، أم إنسان عادى؟!

"مكتوب": لجأ إبليس إلى استخدام كلام الله فى حربه، ليقنع المسيح ويسقطه فى التجربة، كما يفعل معنا، فيستخدم آيات الكتاب المقدس ويفسرها بحسب شرّه.

والخطأ هنا هو إلقاء الإنسان نفسه فى التجربة، لأن الله يعتنى بنا وينقذنا من التجربة إن أتت علينا، ولكن لا يصح أن نلقى بأنفسنا فيها، ثم نطلب من الله أن ينجّينا.



ع7: رد عليه المسيح بأن الله يعتنى بأولاده، ولكن لا يصح أن يتشكك الإنسان فى هذه العناية، ويحاول أن يجربها ليتأكد منها، ولا يلقى بنفسه فى تجربة. ولكن، إن وقع فى تجربة، فالله يحميه (تث 6: 16).

وبهذا، هرب المسيح من المجد الباطل، ليعلّمنا العمل والخدمة فى اتضاع، بل فى الخفاء قدر ما نستطيع.

ع8: التجربة الثالثة: الإغراء بأمجاد العالم وملذاته، والطريق السهل للوصول إلى الاحتياجات، بدل المعاناة وحمل الصليب. فأصعده إلى جبلٍ عالٍ، وهو يشير إلى الكبرياء، وهناك قدّم له حب التملّكٍ فى ممالك العالم، بكل ما يحمله من شهوات وملذات.

"ممالك العالم": وهى مدن وقرى اليهودية، والتى هى عيّنة من مدن العالم بكل ما تحمله من أمجاد.



ع9: إبليس الكذاب ادعى ملكيته لكل ممالك العالم، أو لعله يقصد سلطانه على الشهوات الشريرة التى يغرى بها يسوع، والشرط للحصول عليها هو الخضوع له، ودليلها السجود له.

والتجربة هنا هى محبة التملك والرئاسة، وهو يقدم للمسيح حلا بدلا من تعبه وآلامه المقبلة، فيصير ملكا على العالم كله، وبهذا يحرر شعبه اليهودى من الاحتلال الرومانى، ولكن الشرط هو الخضوع لإبليس والتعبّد له.



ع10: "اذهب": يعلن بوضوح رفضه لكلام إبليس وأفكاره.

"يا شيطان": أى المقاوم.

"إياه وحده تعبد": يخصص العبادة لله فقط، وبالتالى يمنع تقديم العبادة، ليس فقط للأصنام، بل كل تعلق وانشغال بشهوات العالم.

يسوع المسيح – آدم الثانى – لم يكن فى قلبه محبة العالم، فلم يتأثر بإغراءات إبليس، بالإضافة إلى تعلقه، كإنسان، بمحبة الله والخضوع له. وقد رد عليه بالمكتوب أن السجود لله وحده (تث 6: 13).

          إن خضع القلب لله ومخافته، لا يقبل شهوات العالم الشريرة.



ع11: إذ هُزِمَ إبليس منه، فارقه، ولكن مؤقتا، ليعود ويحاربه ثانية، كما سيحدث فى محاولة الفرّيسيّبن والصّدّوقيّبن أن يسقطوه فى خطأ. وحينئذ تقدمت إليه الملائكة لترفع أكاليل انتصاره إلى السماء، فالملائكة تقوينا وترشدنا وترفع صلواتنا وانتصاراتنا إلى السماء، لنكلَّل عليها فى الأبدية.

وقد واجه المسيح التجربة وحده، حتى تكون النصرة له وليس لمعونة الملائكة.

"تركه": هذا يعنى أن لكل تجربة نهاية، حتى يعطينا الله فرصة للهدوء والنمو فى محبته قبل أن تأتى تجربة ثانية، وبهذا نكون أقوياء أمام التجارب المقبلة.

(2) رجوع المسيح إلى الجليل (ع 12-17):

12- ولما سمع يسوع أن يوحنا أُسلم، انصرف إلى الجليل. 13- وترك الناصرة، وأتى فسكن فى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، التى عند البحر، فى تخوم زَبولونَ ونفتاليمَ. 14- لكى يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبى القائل: 15- "أرض زبولون وأرض نفتاليم، طريق البحر، عبر الأردن جليل الأمم. 16- الشعب الجالس فى ظلمة، أبصر نورا عظيما، والجالسون فى كورة الموت وظلاله، أشرق عليهم نور." 17- من ذلك الزمان، ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول: "توبوا، لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات."



ع12: مكث المسيح بضعة أشهر فى اليهودية، ذكر يوحنا الإنجيلى ما حدث فيها فى الأصحاحات الأولى من بشارته، وكان أثناءها يوحنا المعمدان يكمل كرازته وشهادته للمسيح. وقد بقى المسيح هذه الفترة فى اليهودية، ليوضح اتفاقه فى التبشير مع يوحنا المعمدان. وأثناء ذلك، انضم كثير من تلاميذ يوحنا إلى المسيح. ثم بعدما أكمل يوحنا المعمدان كرازته، قبض عليه هيرودس وألقاه فى السجن.

"الجليل": هو الجزء الشمالى من إسرائيل، ويمتد شرقا من نهر الأردن إلى عكا غربا على ساحل البحر الأبيض.



ع13: رجع يسوع إلى الجليل، حيث عاش فى الناصرة سنواته الأولى حتى سن الثلاثين. ولكنه لم يسكن فى الناصرة، بل ذهب إلى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، وهى مدينة معروفة فى الجليل، تقع على بحر الجليل، أى بحر طبرية، فى الأماكن التى يمتلكها سبطى زبولون ونفتاليم (نفتالى).



ع14: تنبأ إشعياء (9: 1-2) عن بشارة المسيح فى الجليل، وهذه هى النبوة السادسة التى يذكرها القديس متى عن المسيح.



ع15: "أرض زبولون وأرض نفتاليم": هما لسبطين من أسباط إسرائيل (ابنين ليعقوب)، وتقعان غرب الأردن وشمال بحر الجليل.

"طريق البحر": يقصد بحر الجليل.

"عبر الأردن": أى الأرض التى تقع غرب الأردن.

"جليل الأمم": اختلط اليهود بالأمم فى منطقة الجليل، لذلك سمى "جليل الأمم"، واختلطت العبادات الوثنية مع العبادة اليهودية، ولذلك احتقر أهل اليهودية سكان هذه المنطقة لاختلاطهم بعبادات الأمم. وقد شملت منطقة الجليل العشرين مدينة التى أهداها سليمان لحيرام لأنه ساعده فى بناء الهيكل (1مل 9: 11).



ع16: "الجالس فى ظلمة": سكان هذه الأرض قبلوا الخطية، وعاشوا فيها، وهى المرموز إليها بالظلمة.

"أبصر نورا": النور يشير للحياة الجديدة مع الله والنقاوة، ويُقصد هنا بشارة المسيح ودعوتهم للتوبة والرجوع إلى الله.

"كورة الموت وظلاله": (مز 107: 10): الخطايا التى انغمس فيها سكان هذه البلاد عقابها هو الموت. وكلمة "ظلاله" تعنى كل ما يتصل بالموت من شرور تؤدى إليه.



ع17: "من ذلك الزمان": أى بعد القبض على يوحنا، بدأ المسيح بشارته فى الجليل.

كانت كرازة المسيح هى نفسها التى نادى بها يوحنا المعمدان، وهى التوبة السريعة لاقتراب ملكوت السماوات، أى مُلك الله على القلوب، المُلك الروحى، وقد تم بقيامة المسيح، ثم يكمل هذا الملكوت فى السماوات.

          الله يبحث عنك حتى لو كنت منغمسا فى الخطية، ومختلطا بالأشرار، ومستعد أن يطهر قلبك ويجدد حياتك ويسكن داخلك، بل ويحوّلك إلى القداسة. فتجاوب معه بقبول دعوة التوبة والرجوع إليه، وهوسيساعدك ويسندك وينجحك فى كل خطواتك.



(3) دعوة التلاميذ (ع 18-22):

18- وإذ كان يسوع ماشيا عند بحر الجليل، أبصر أخوين، سِمعان الذى يقال له بطرس وأندراوس أخاه، يلقيان شبكة فى البحر، فإنهما كانا صياديْن. 19- فقال لهما: "هَلُمَّ ورائى، فأجعلكما صَيَّادَىِ الناس." 20- فللوقت، تركا الشباك وتبعاه. 21- ثم اجتاز من هناك، فرأى أخوين آخرين، يعقوب بن زَبَْدِى ويوحنا أخاه، فى السفينة مع زَبَْدِى أبيهما، يصلحان شباكهما فدعاهما. 22- فللوقت، تركا السفينة وأباهما وتبعاه.

ع18: "بحر الجليل": هو بحيرة مياهها عذبة، طولها 12 ميلا وعرضها 10 أميال وعمقها حوالى 50 مترا، وهى المسماة بحيرة طبرية أو بحيرة جَنِّيسَارَتَ.

وإذ كان يسوع يمشى على شاطئ البحر، وجد أخوين هما سِمعان الذى لقَّبه فيما بعد ببطرس، أى صفا أو الصخرة، وأندراوس أخوه، وهما ابنى يونا. وكانا يلقيان شبكتهما فى البحر، إذ كانت حرفتهما هى صيد السمك.



ع19-20: دعاهما المسيح أن يتبعاه، ويصيرا تلميذين له، ليعملا عملا أفضل، وهو صيد النفوس لمعرفة الله، فأطاعا. وهذا عمل فوق العادة، أن يحب الإنسان الله حتى يترك عمله الضرورى.

والطاعة، هى التنازل عن المشيئة والمنطق البشرى من أجل محبة الله. وقد اختار المسيح تلاميذه أميين، ومن منطقة محتقرة فى نظر اليهود، وهى الجليل، ليعمل بهم، فيكون المجد لله، وليس للإمكانيات البشرية؛ وشرط عمل الله فينا هو الطاعة.

"فللوقت": إشارة إلى الطاعة السريعة. ويبدو أن تعرفهما السابق على المسيح المذكور فى (يو 1: 40-42) ساعدهما على تبعيته، ولكن هذا يظهر تأثرهما وتجاوبهما القوى مع كلمة الله.

"تركا الشباك": معناه تفضيل تبعية المسيح عن أعمالهما وحياتهما الخاصة، فمحبتهما كانت قوية لدرجة ترك كل شىء، حتى الشباك والعمل الذى يعيشان منه.



ع21-22: "زَبَْدِى": زوج سالومة التى تبعت المسيح فيما بعد (ص 27: 56)، ويبدو أنه كان غنيا وله عمال يساعدونه وله مركز فى المجتمع (يو 18: 15).

بعد قليل، أثناء سير المسيح على شاطئ البحر، وجد أخوين آخرين، هما يعقوب ويوحنا ابنى زَبَْدِى، وكانا رفيقى سِمعان وأندراوس فى صيد السمك، كما يظهر تعاونهما معهما فى صيد السمك الكثير، الذى بعده دعاهما يسوع (لو 5: 6-11)، فتركا الشباك التى كانا يصلحانها مع أبيهما، وتبعا يسوع.

          إن تبعية الله أفضل من الأعمال الضرورية والعلاقة مع الوالدين، وليس معنى هذا إهمال أعمالنا وعدم إكرام والدينا، بل إن طاعة الله فوق كل شىء. فكن مستعدا لترك بعض راحتك ولذتك من أجل التمسك بحياتك الروحية، فتتمتع حينئذ بعشرة الله والسلام الداخلى.

(4) الكرازة والعمل (ع 23-25):

23- وكان يسوع يطوف كل الجليل، يعلّم فى مجامعهم، ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت، ويشفى كل مرض وكل ضعف فى الشعب. 24- فذاع خبره فى جميع سورية، فأحضروا إليه جميع السقماء المصابين بأمراض وأوجاع مختلفة، والمجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين، فشفاهم. 25- فتبعته جموع كثيرة من الجليل والعشر المدن وأورشليم واليهودية ومن عبر الأردن.



ع23: خرج يسوع من كَفْرَنَاحُومَ فى رحلات كثيرة فى منطقة الجليل، وهى حوالى تسع رحلات، اجتاز أكثر مدنها وقراها، التى تزيد عن 200 مدينة وقرية، وكانت كل منها تحوى فى المتوسط 15 ألف نسمة، أى أن سٍكان الجليل كانوا حوالى 3 مليون نسمة، وكان يبشرهم بالتوبة واقتراب الملكوت.

"مجامعهم": أماكن للعبادة ظهرت أيام السبى، واستمرت بعد ذلك، وفيها يُصلّون ٍويقرأون الأسفار المقدسة ويلقون العظات الروحية. وهى منتشرة فى كل البلاد، لأن الهيكل فى أورشليم فقط؛ واستغل المسيح هذه المجامع فى التبشير بالخلاص الذى يقدمه للبشرية.

وكان المسيح حنونا، يشفى أمراضهم ليعلن محبته للبشرية. وبهذه المعجزات تعلقت القلوب به، فحدثهم بكلامه الروحى العميق.

"كل ضعف": أى متاعب جسدية كان يشتكى منها الناس.



ع24-25: من أجل معجزاته وتعاليمه المؤثرة، انتشر خبره، ليس فقط فى الجليل، بل إلى مناطق كثيرة أخرى، هى:

(1)      سورية: ولاية رومانية كبيرة تقع شرق الجليل.

(2)      العشر مدن: مدن تميزت بامتيازات رومانية، وتقع شرق الأردن، وتسمى حاليا الجولان.

(3)      أورشليم: مدينة معروفة لأن فيها هيكل الله، وتقع فى الجزء الجنوبى من بلاد اليهود.

(4)      اليهودية: منطقة تشمل الجزء الجنوبى من بلاد اليهود، وداخلها مدينة أورشليم، وتشمل مدن وقرى كثيرة.

(5)      عبر الأردن: منطقة تقع جنوب العشرة مدن.

"المجانين والمصروعين والمفلوجين": ذكر هذه الأمراض لصعوبتها عن غيرها. والمجانين والمصروعين إما من أعمال الشياطين فيهم، أو لأمراض عصبية تجعلهم غير متزنين، أو قد يغشى عليهم أحيانا ويسقطون على الأرض. أما المفلوجون فهم من يعانون من الشلل فى جزء أو معظم جسمهم.

          ليتك تتعود أن تصنع خيرا فى كل مكان، فتساعد كل محتاج وكل من يعانى من ضعف، سواء طلب منك أو لم يطلب؛ وإذ يتأثرون بمحبتك، يقبلون بسهولة كلامك عن المسيح والتوبة والرجوع إلى الله.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 5*

الأَصْحَاحُ الخَامِسُ

العظة على الجبل i التطويبات i استكمال الناموس



(1) مقدمة العظة على الجبل (ع 1-2):

1- ولما رأى الجموع، صعد إلى الجبل. فلما جلس، تقدم إليه تلاميذه. 2- ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلا:



ع1: تكاثرت الجموع خلف المسيح، فخرج بهم إلى الجبل ليحدثهم بكلامه المحيى.

والجبل يشير روحيا إلى الارتفاع عن الماديات، والقوة والثبات الروحى. وتكلم معهم فى خطاب طويل استغرق ثلاثة أصحاحات، ويُعتبر دستورا للمسيحية فيه أهم تعاليمها. وقد اقترب منه تلاميذه لمحبتهم فيه.

"صعد": كان هناك جموع كثيرة تتبع المسيح، وهى التى ذُكرت فى نهاية الأصحاح السابق. وحتى يسمعوه ويروه بوضوح، صعد مسافة صغيرة على الجبل وجلس، واقترب منه تلاميذه. أما باقى الجموع، فجلست أمامه على الأرض فى الوادى المتسع؛ وهذا الجبل هو أحد الجبال القريبة من كَفْرَنَاحُومَ فى الجليل.



ع2: بدأ المسيح يتكلم ويعلم الجموع بكلام مباشر، وهذه العظة هى من أشهر عظاته. وقد يكون كرر بعض معانيها فى مناسبات أخرى، ولكنها - من أهميتها - تُعتبر دستورا للمسيحية. وقد كانت عظته بمثابة تفسير للناموس، مضيفا إليه كمال الحياة المسيحية، فما جاء لينقض الناموس بل ليكمله (ع17).



(2) التطويبات وهى الغبطات أو البركات (ع 3-12):

3- "طوبى للمساكين بالروح، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات. 4- طوبى للحزانى، لأنهم يتعزون. 5- طوبى للودعاء، لأنهم يرثون الأرض. 6- طوبى للجياع والعطاش إلى البر، لأنهم يشبعون. 7- طوبى للرحماء، لأنهم يُرحمون. 8- طوبى للأنقياء القلب، لأنهم يعاينون الله. 9- طوبى لصانعى السلام، لأنهم أبناء الله يُدعون. 10- طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر، لأن لهم ملكوت السماوات. 11- طوبى لكم إذا عيَّروكم وطردوكم، وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة من أجلى كاذبين. 12- افرحوا وتهللوا، لأن أجركم عظيم فى السماوات، فإنهم هكذا طردوا الأنبياء الذين قبلكم."



ع3: بدأ المسيح حديثه بتشجيع أولاده ومدحهم، ليجاهدوا فى حياتهم الروحية، فأظهر لهم المكافأة، ليتحمسوا للعمل الروحى.

وأول مدح كان "المساكين بالروح"، أى المتضعين، لأن الاتضاع هو أساس كل فضيلة، كما أن الكبرياء هو الخطية الأولى التى أسقطت آدم، وأيضا الشيطان. وبالتالى، فالمتضع يضمن ملكوت السماوات الأبدى بحلول الله فى قلبه بملكوته الروحى، فيفرح ويتمتع كل حين.



ع4: ثم يمدح الحزانى على خطاياهم، أى التائبين، ومن يحزنون على خطايا الآخرين، فيصلّون لأجلهم، لأن الله يعطيهم سلاما فى قلوبهم فى هذه الحياة، ثم تعزيات سماوية وأمجاد فى الأبدية.

ومن أجل هذا، أحب أولاد الله الدموع والندم على الخطية، ليحيوا فى البر بقلوب رقيقة، تشعر بحنان الله وغفرانه، وتشكره كل حين. وهذا الحزن طبعا غير الحزن على فقدان الماديات، أو عدم الحصول عليها، فهذا حزن باطل ينبغى التحرر منه.



ع5: إذ يتحلّى الإنسان بالتوبة، تهدأ نفسه، فيصير وديعا فى داخله لا ينفعل لأى مكسب أو خسارة. وعلى قدر قوة علاقة الروح بالله، يهدأ الجسد وتُرَوَّضُ طاقاته؛ وقد قدّم المسيح نفسه مثلا أعلى فى الوداعة لنتعلم منه.

ويظن البعض أن الوديع يخسر حقوقه فى هذه الحياة، لكن الله يعد الودعاء بوراثة الأرض.

والمقصود ب "الأرض"، ليس فقط الأرض الجديدة فى ملكوت السماوات، بل أيضا الأرض التى نعيش عليها، إذ أن الوديع يحبه الجميع وتزداد بركات الله له، المادية بالإضافة إلى الروحية، فلا يحتاج لأى شىء مادى.

وترمز الأرض أيضا للجسد، الذى يخضع للروح، فيصير هيكلا للروح القدس.

وكذلك ترمز الأرض للأشرار، الذين يتحولون عن طبعهم الشرير بمخالطة الودعاء، وبهذا يكسبونهم للمسيح.

ع6: "البر": هو الصلاح والأعمال الحسنة، وكل حياة فى الله. وكمال البر هو المسيح، فالجوع والعطش إليه هو الشعور بالاحتياج المستمر للامتلاء به. وكما كان بنو إسرائيل فى البرّية، يشبع الله جوعهم بالمن من السماء ويروى عطشهم بالماء من الصخرة، مانحا إياهم الحياة فى البرّية القاحلة، كذلك المسيح هو حياتنا التى لا نستطيع أن نعيشها بدونه. ومن يطلب المسيح، لابد أن يشبع ويمتلئ بفرح.

وهذا الجوع والعطش، يدفع الإنسان للنمو فى الحياة الروحية بالطموح والاقتراب المتزايد من الله، وانتهاز كل فرصة لمعرفته بالصلاة والقراءة والتأمل، وفوق الكل التمتع بالأسرار المقدسة.



ع7: الرحمة: هى الإحساس بالآخر، ووضع نفسك مكانه، فتعطيه، ليس فقط الاحتياجات المادية أو العاطفية، بل المشاركة، فتأكل وتتحرك وتفكر معه، كما فعل المسيح إذ تجسد، وشاركنا طبيعتنا كلها ما خلا الخطية وحدها. وتذكّر أن المسيح هو من تصنع معه الرحمة، لأنه دعا المحتاجين "إخوته"، وما نفعله معهم كأننا فعلناه معه. ومكافأة الرحمة أننا ننال مراحم الله فى حياتنا وخاصة فى الضيقة، ثم فى النعيم الأبدى (راجع ص 10: 42، ص 25: 34-46).



ع8: "القلب": يمثل داخل الإنسان وأعماقه ومشاعره ونياته، ونقاوته معناها تجرده من كل شهوة شريرة، وكل انشغال عالمى عن محبة الله، إذ يصير القلب مهيّأً لسكنى الله بالنقاوة، ويستطيع أن يعاين الله ويشعر أنه بداخله ومعه فى كل شىء، ليس بالرؤية أو السماع الحسى، بل بالإحساس الروحى، لأنه أعمق من الأمور الحسية، ومشبع للنفس جدا؛ وكل الصفات السابقة تجتمع معا لتؤهل النفس للنقاوة التى بها نعاين الله.



ع9: "السلام": هو استقرار القلب وراحته وفرحه. وصنع السلام يكون مع النفس فأحيا فى سلام، وهذا يستلزم التنازل عن كل ما يقلق من شهوات ردية وأطماع أرضية، بل والاستعداد للتنازل عن جميع الحقوق والاحتفاظ بالحق الأهم، وهو السلام الداخلى.

وإذا اكتسبنا سلامنا، نستطيع أن نصنع سلاما مع الآخرين بالحب والصلوات لأجلهم، ومساعدتهم على الخروج من متاعبهم، حتى وإن احتملناهم كثيرا لأنهم مساكين فاقدين سلامهم.

والسلام هو الخضوع لله، إله السماء، الذى يمنحه كهبة للذين يحبونه. وقد صنع سلاما بين الأرض والسماء، ومصالحة بينهما، بدمه على الصليب. فإن سعينا فى طلب السلام، نكون بالحقيقة أبناء له.

ع10-12: التطويب الثامن والأخير، ينتج من كل الصفات السبعة السابقة، وهو احتمال الاضطهادات من أجل الحياة النقية والأمانة، ومن أجل طاعة المسيح ووصاياه.

ويعدنا الرب، مقابل الآلام المحدودة فى هذه الحياة، بأمجاد ملكوت السماوات التى لا تنتهى.

"البر": أى الصلاح وأعمال الخير والحياة مع الله، وهذا شرط للمكافأة السماوية، لأنه لو أساء الناس إلينا ليس لبرنا، بل لأخطاء صنعناها، فهذا جزاؤنا الطبيعى.

"عيَّروكم": أى استهزأوا بكم وبمسيحكم وبكل معتقداتكم وسلوككم المستقيم.

"كل كلمة شريرة": وهى اتهامات باطلة يدعيها الأشرار عليكم، كما فعلوا أيام الاضطهاد الرومانى، وفى كل جيل.

"افرحوا وتهللوا": لأنكم شاركتم المسيح فى آلامه، وللأمجاد السماوية التى تنتظركم عوض كل ما احتملتموه.

"عظيم": ليُظهر مقدار البركات السماوية التى لا يُعَبَّرُ عنها.

ويدعونا للثقة فى سلوكنا البار، مهما كانت تشكيكات وادعاءات الأشرار التى نحتملها، عالمين أنها طريقنا لننال أجرنا السمائى، خاصة وأن كل الأنبياء والقديسين احتملوا لأجل الله، فالاحتمال شرط أساسى لنوال الملكوت.

ونصوص هذه التطويبات هى صفات الإنسان المسيحى، التى لا يُستغنَى عن أحدها لنوال المكافآت الثمانية.

وأمامنا مثلنا الأعلى، المسيح، لنجد التطبيق العملى لكل هذه الصفات فيه.

          إن كنت تبغى السعادة، وتشتاق أن تصل إلى الملكوت، فلابد أن تقتنى الفضيلة، وتتعب لتقتنيها، فتفرح بسكنى المسيح فيك.

          افحص حياتك، لتعرف الخطية المتكررة التى تعانى منها، واسْعَ لاقتناء الفضيلة المقابلة لخطيتك. فإن كنت تعانى من الكبرياء، تعلم الاتضاع. وإن كنت محاربا بالنجاسة، فأنت محتاج للطهارة... وإرشادات أب اعترافك تفيدك كثيرا فى هذا الأمر.



(3) رسالة المسيحى (ع 13-16):

13- "أنتم ملح الأرض، ولكن إن فسد الملح، فبماذا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لا يصلح بعد لشىء، إلا لأن يطرح خارجا، ويداس من الناس. 14- أنتم نور العالم، لا يمكن أن تُخْفَى مدينة موضوعة على جبل. 15- ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال، بل على المنارة، فيضىء لجميع الذين فى البيت. 16- فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس، لكى يروا أعمالكم الحسنة، ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السماوات."

ع13: شبه المسيح أولاده بالملح الذى يملح الأرض، أى البشر الأرضيين المرتبطين بالعالم. ويتميز الملح بذوبانه فى الطعام، فيعطى مذاقا أفضل، دون أن يلغى طعمه الأصلى، مثل المسيحى الذى يؤثر فى الآخرين فيصيروا فى حياة أفضل، ولا يفقدوا شخصياتهم الخاصة.

والملح رخيص ومنتشر فى العالم كله بسهولة، مثل المسيحى المتضع الذى تنتشر خدمته لكل إنسان. والملح أبيض اللون، فيرمز للنقاوة والطهارة. ويستخدم أيضا فى حفظ الأطعمة من الفساد، كما أن المسيحى يحفظ نفسه ومَن حوله ويثبتهم فى الحياة مع الله.

المشكلة الحقيقية، هى أن يفسد الملح الذى نعتمد عليه فى إصلاح الجميع. ومتى يفسد الملح؟

(1)      إذا اختلط بمواد غريبة، فيضعف تأثيره، مثل اختلاط المسيحى بالأشرار وتأثره بهم.

(2)      دخول رطوبة عليه فتضعف ملوحته، وهذا يرمز للتنعم والتلذذ براحة الجسد، وشهوات الحياة الفاسدة.

(3)      إذا اختلط بالماء ومر فيه تيار كهربائى، يتحول إلى مواد ضارة مثل الصودا الكاوية، وهذا يرمز لخضوع المسيحى لقوى العالم الشريرة، مثل التعلق بمحبة المال والشهوات المختلفة، فتملأ قلبه وتغيّره عن طبعه، ويصبح ضارا ومفسدا للمحيطين به الذين يرونه قدوة، فيصبح مُعثرا لهم.

حينئذ تظهر مشكلة، ألا وهى: بماذا نُملّح أو نصلح الآخرين؟ ومن ناحية أخرى: ماذا نصنع بهذا الملح الفاسد؟ إنه فقد عمله وهدف وجوده فى الحياة، فلا ينتظره إلا أن يُلقَى خارج الملكوت، ويعانى آلام الدوس، أى العذاب الآبدى، والسحق الذى لا ينتهى.



ع14: يشبّه المسيحى بالنور الذى وظيفته أن ينير للآخرين، وهو يتميز بما يلى:

(1)      يرشد الآخرين فى طريق حياتهم.

(2)      يكشف لهم الشر وكل ما يضرهم ليبتعدوا عنه.

(3)      يساعدهم على عمل الخير، فالعمل يكون فى النور وليس فى الظلمة.

(4)      النور قوى، لا يخاف الظلام، أى الشر، بل إن الظلمة تهرب منه.

فلابد أن يكون المسيحى فى سمو حياة روحية كمدينة مبنية على جبل، لا يمكن إخفاء نورها، مثل القمر الذى يضىء العالم بنوره العاكس لضوء الشمس التى هى الله، فهو يطالبنا أن ننير العالم كله بحياتتنا الصالحة.

ع15: يشبّه أيضا حياة المسيحى بسراج (مصباح أو قنديل) فى بيت، الهدف منه إنارة هذا البيت، ويوضع على منارة أو مكان مرتفع ليصل نوره إلى كل أرجاء البيت؛ ومن غير المنطقى أن يوضع فوق السراج مكيال ليخفى ضوءه.

"المكيال": هو وعاء ذو فوهة ضيقة وقاعدة أكبر، يستخدم لتعيين حجم الحبوب عند بيعها، فإذا وُضع فوق السراج يخفى ضوءه تماما. وهو يرمز للماديات والقياسات العقلية، وهموم العالم التى تمنع انطلاق النور ’’نور عمل الروح القدس فينا‘‘ ليضىء للآخرين.



ع16: يطالبنا بالقدوة للآخرين فى الأعمال الصالحة، فيروا المسيح فينا، وعمل روحه القدّوس، فيمجدوا الله وينجذبوا للحياة معه، ولا يكون غرضنا من الأعمال الصالحة الكبرياء ومديح الناس ومجد أنفسنا، بل نسلك بالبر من أجل الله كقدوة للآخرين، فنجذب القلوب لمحبة الله.

          إن لك دور أساسى فى العالم، وهو إظهار المسيح فى كلامك وتصرفاتك فى كل مكان تذهب إليه أو توجد فيه. فاسأل نفسك فى نهاية كل يوم، هل أظهرت المسيح فى بيتك وعملك وكل مكان ذهبت إليه؟ حتى تتوب عن خطاياك وتدقق فى سلوكك، فتربح نفسك ومن حولك.



(4) تكميل الناموس (ع 17-20):

17- "لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض، بل لأكمل. 18- فإنى الحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض، لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس، حتى يكون الكل. 19- فمن نقض إحدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى، وعلّم الناس هكذا، يُدْعَى أصغر فى ملكوت السماوات؛ وأما من عمل وعلّم، فهذا يُدْعَى عظيما فى ملكوت السماوات."



ع17-18: المسيح هو الله، واضع الناموس. وبالتالى، من غير المعقول أن ينقض ما وضعه، ولكنه تجسد ليكمله؛ كيف؟

أ  )      فيه تتم كل الرموز والنبوات فى العهد القديم، كما يذكر متى الإنجيلى هذه العبارة: "ليتم ما قيل بالأنبياء..."

ب )     يتمم بنفسه كل ناموس عنا، إذ عجزنا نحن عن إتمامه، كما يقول ليوحنا المعمدان: "نكمل كل بر" (ص 3: 15).

ح)       يكمل الناموس فى حياتنا بقوة روحه القدّوس، فإن كنا قد عجزنا بقوتنا أن نتممه، فالروح القدس يسندنا ويقوينا.

د  )     يكمل تفاصيل الوصايا، فيعطى أسبابها وجذورها حتى نتلافاها، فالقتل مثلا بدايته الغضب، والزنا أوله نظرة شريرة.

"الناموس أو الأنبياء": يقصد بهما كل أسفار العهد القديم.

"الحق": تعنى "آمين"، والمقصود تثبيت وتأكيد ما سيعلنه فى الآية.

"السماء والأرض": تعبير عن أكثر الأمور ثباتا فى العالم، لتوضيح ثبات كلام الله فى الكتاب المقدس إلى نهاية الدهور.

"حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة": أى أن أصغر تعليم لا يمكن أن يتغيّر.

"حتى يكون الكل": حتى تكمل خطة الله فى خلاص أولاده يوم الدينونة، ويكمل تطبيق كل الناموس، بتمجيد أولاد الله وعذاب الأشرار.



ع19-20: كان الكتبة والفرّيسيّون يحفظون الناموس حرفيا، لكنهم ينقضونه بأعمالهم. فرغم أهمية الحرف، فإن الأهم هو تنفيذه عمليا. فمن أهمل أصغر وصية، وعلَّم بذلك، يكون أحط وأقل إنسان فى ملكوت العهد الجديد، أى الكنيسة، وينبغى أن يتوب سريعا حتى لا يخسر أبديته. لأن من نقض إحدى الوصايا ورفضها عمدا، يكون قد رفض الكل. أما من يخطئ بضعفه، فالتوبة تمسح الخطايا فى سر الاعتراف.

ولكن من قَرَنَ تعليمه للوصايا بتنفيذها فى حياته، فهذا يدعى عظيما فى الكنيسة والملكوت الأبدى.

ثم ينادى المسيح تابعيه أن يزيد برهم عن الكتبة والفرّيسيّين، فلا يكتفوا بحفظ حروف الناموس، بل لابد من تطبيق وصاياه عمليا فى حياتهم، لأنهم إن لم يطبقوا الناموس لن يدخلوا ملكوت السماوات.

"الوصايا الصغرى": هى التى تختص بالابتعاد عن شىء، أو التدقيق فى شىء صغير. فهى مهمة مثل الوصايا الكبرى كالوصايا العشر.

الكتبة والفريسيين: كان اليهود يظنون أنه لكثرة معلومات هاتين الفئتين، أنهما أعظم مثال للحياة مع الله، فأوضح المسيح ضرورة أن يزيد البر لأى إنسان يريد أن يخلص عن هذا البر النظرى.

          ليتك تطبق ما تقوله للآخرين فى حياتك قبل أن تعلّم به غيرك، فتختبره وتنال بركته، ويكون كلامك أكثر تأثيرا فى سامعيك. إن كل معرفتك الروحية، الله أعطاها لك أنت أولا قبل أن تعلّم بها غيرك. فاقبل كل ما تقرأه أو تسمعه للتطبيق العملى، فتخلّص نفسك ومن يسمعونك، إذ يظهر فى حياتك سلوك مستقيم يكون قدوة للآخرين دون أن تشعر.



(5) القتل (ع 21-26):

20- "فإنى أقول لكم: إنكم إن لم يزد بِرُّكُمْ على الكتبة والفريسيين، لن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات. 21- قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تقتل، ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. 22- وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلا، يكون مستوجب الحكم. ومن قال لأخيه رَقَا، يكون مستوجب المجمع. ومن قال يا أحمق، يكون مستوجب نار جهنم. 23- فإن قدمت قربانك إلى المذبح، وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئا عليك. 24- فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولا اصطلح مع أخيك؛ وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك. 25- كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا، ما دمت معه فى الطريق، لئلا يسلمك الخصم إلى القاضى، ويسلمك القاضى إلى الشرطى، فَتُلْقَى فى السجن. 26- الحق أقول لك: لا تخرج من هناك حتى تُوفِىَ الْفَلْسَ الأخير."





ع21-22: إن كانت التطويبات قد تكلمت عن الصفات الإيجابية فى الإنسان المسيحى ومكافآتها، فيذكر المسيح الآن الخطايا السلبية وكيفية معالجتها، ويأخذ مثلا وصية صعبة، وهى "لا تقتل" فيأتى بجذرها، وهو خطية الغضب، لأنه إن ابتعدنا عن الغضب، فبالطبع لن نقتل أحدا.

وقد كان الكتبة والفرّيسيّون وشيوخ اليهود يعاقبون من يقتل عمدا، أما غير المتعمد فيهرب إلى مدن الملجأ. ولم يعطوا اهتماما بالغضب الداخلى، بل اكتفوا بتنفيذ الغضب خارجيا بالقتل.

ولكيما يوضح المسيح خطورة الغضب، قال: "إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلا"، أى بسبب الأمور المادية الباطلة الزائلة، يكون مستوجبا حكم المحاكم الصغيرة التى أقيمت فى كل البلاد اليهودية، ويقضى فيها عادة 23 قاضٍ من الشيوخ، وهذا الحكم يمكن استئنافه أو مراجعته فى المحاكم العليا، وأكبرها مجمع "السنهدريم" فى أورشليم، الذى يتكون من سبعين من كبار شيوخها رؤساء اليهود، لذا يسمى أيضا مجمع السبعين، وهو المجلس الأعلى وتتبعه كل المجالس الفرعية. كما أنه أكبر سلطة يهودية تأخذ القرارات فى أمور اليهود الدينية، وكان كثير من الكتبة أيضا أعضاء فى هذا المجمع.

والمقصود بالغضب هنا، غضب داخلى قلبى، دون إظهار أى تعبير عنه.

أما "من قال لأخيه رَقَا"، وهى كلمة سريانية تعبّر عن الاحتقار المرتبط بالغضب، يستوجب هذا محاكمة المجمع، أى مجمع السنهدريم الذى يتكون من كبار شيوخ أورشليم.

ولكن، إن تطاول الإنسان فى غضبه، ووصف أخيه بالحمق والغباء، فيستحق "نار جهنم".

"جهنم": مأخوذة من وادى هِنُّومَ الذى كانت تلقى فيه بقايا الذبائح، وكان يسرى فيها الدود، ويحرقونها بالنار، فكانت النار لا تنطفئ فى هذا الوادى. ولذا شبّه الله العذاب الأبدى بالنار التى لا تنطفئ، والدود الذى لا يموت، فى وادى هِنُّومَ، ولكن بطريقة روحية أكثر عذابا وقسوة.

وهنا، يظهر المسيح رفضه للغضب وخطورته، فحتى الغضب الداخلى يستوجب محاكمة أمام الله، وبالتالى أى تعبير عنه، سيؤدى بالإنسان إلى الهلاك الأبدى.



ع23-24: يعلن المسيح بوضوح أن الصلوات والعطايا المقدمة لله، لا تُقبَل من الإنسان الغضوب، أو المسئ لغيره، أو المخاصم، لأن الله يريد الصلوات المقدمة من القلب النقى المملوء محبة.

فإن قدّم أحد اليهود قربانه كعطية لله، ثم تذكّر وانتبه لوجود مخاصمة بينه وبين أحد، فلا يكمل تقديم قربانه، بل يصطلح أولا مع أخيه، ثم يعود ويكمل تقديم قربانه، لكيما يُقبَل من الله.

"لأخيك شيئا عليك"، لم يقل لك عليه شىء، فحاسب نفسك على واجباتك قبل حقوقك.

"اترك": يوضح أهمية المصالحة وتقديم الحب قبل العبادة، لأنه إن تنقَّى القلب بالمحبة يكون مقبولا من الله، وكذا العبادة التى يقدمها.

"اذهب": أى اهتم بمصالحة أخيك حتى لو كان مخطئا فى حقك، كما يوصى المسيح بنفسه، قائلا: "إن أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه" (ص 18: 15).

          يلزم تنقية القلب من كل غضب قبل الصلاة، سواء فى مخدع بيتك أو فى الكنيسة، وخاصة عند التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، لأن صلواتك غير مقبولة إن لم تُنَقِّ قلبك.

          فأسرع لمصالحة الآخرين، حتى لو كانوا مخطئين فى حقك، فتكسبهم بالمحبة، ولا تنزعج من كبريائهم أو قسوتهم، بل صَلِّ لأجلهم حتى يُنزَع الغضب من قلوبهم، واهتم بسلامك قبل كل شىء.



ع25-26: إن "خصمك" هو وصايا الله، أو ضميرك الذى يذكّرك بكلام الله، أو الروح القدس الساكن فيك، إذ أنك صرت فى خصومة معه بسبب وقوعك فى الشر.

"الطريق": هو هذه الحياة. فإن خضعت لصوت الروح القدس والضمير، وأطعت الوصية، مبتعدا عن الغضب والحقد وكل شر، تُنَجِّى نفسك، وتصطلح مع هذا الخصم، وإن لم تصطلح معه بالخضوع له والتوبة، فإنه يسلمك إلى "القاضى"، وهو الله الديّان العادل فى يوم الدينونة، فيحكم عليك بالهلاك الأبدى، ويسلمك إلى "الشرطى"، وهم الملائكة الذين يلقونك فى السجن، أى العذاب الأبدى، و"لا تخرج من هناك حتى تُوفِىَ الْفَلْسَ الأخير" (كل ديونك حتى أصغر عملة). ولأن خطيتك غير محدودة، إذ هى موجه لله غير المحدود، فعقابها غير محدود، وبالتالى، تظل فى العذاب الأبدى.

          ليتك تحترس من خطية الغضب، ولا تعطى لنفسك أعذارا لتتمادى فيها، بل أشفق على الآخرين مهما كانت أخطاؤهم، فتحمى نفسك من نتائج الغضب الشريرة، وتستعيد سلامك، وترجع إلى طريقك الروحى المؤدى إلى الملكوت، وتكسب نفوس من حولك.



(6) الزنا (ع 27-30):

27- "قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن. 28- وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زنى بها فى قلبه. 29- فإن كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك، فاقلعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك، ولا يُلْقَى جسدك كله فى جهنم. 30- وإن كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك، فاقطعها وألقها عنك، لأنه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك، ولا يلقى جسدك كله فى جهنم."



ع27-28: إن الزنا هو النظر بقصد الشهوة، وهذا يولد تلذذ بالشهوة فى الفكر، الذى يؤدى إلى السقوط فى الفعل بدرجاته المختلفة. لذا، أراد المسيح قطع الخطية من جذورها، وهو النظر، موضحا أنه يعتبر زنا، حتى لا يتهاون أحد فى نظرته أو أفكاره أو عواطفه، ويظن هذا شيئا عاديا، وإلا سيتمادى ويعتبر حتى اللمسات الشريرة عادية. وإن سقط فى الزنا الكامل، قد يعذر نفسه، فيُغلق باب التوبة أمامه، لتهاونه وتبريره للخطية.

          أما أنت يا إنسان الله، فاهرب من التطلع بلا داعٍ حتى لا تسقط فى المناظر الشريرة، كما يهرب الإنسان من الثعبان أو العقرب.



ع29-30: حيث أن الإنسان، لضعفه، معرض للسقوط بالنظر أو الفعل، يقول المسيح: إن سقطت فى نظرة شريرة، فاقلع عينك اليمنى التى أعثرتك وأسقطتك فى خطية الزنا. وإن سرقت، فاقطع يدك اليمنى التى أعثرتك.

والمقصود هنا ليس المعنى الحرفى، لأنه، ما الفرق بين العين اليمنى واليسرى؟ إلا أن اليمين يرمز للقوة والأهمية، فيشير بهذا إلى الصديق القريب جدا أو الشهوة المحببة، أو أى شىء عزيز لديك مثل العين أو اليد، ينبغى الابتعاد عنه، والتنازل عن الارتباط به، حتى لا تسقط فى الخطية، ويكون مصيرك العذاب الأبدى.

          افحص يا أخى مصادر سقوطك فى الخطية، سواء الزنا أو أية خطية أخرى، وتنازل وابتعد عنها مهما كانت غالية عندك، لتكسب خلاص نفسك وأبديتك.



(7) الطلاق (ع 31-32):

31- "وقيل: من طلق امرأته، فليعطها كتاب طلاق. 32- وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنى، يجعلها تزنى؛ ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزنى."



ع31-32: "كتاب طلاق": يجلس الزوج مع أحد الكتبة، ويكتب محضر طلاق، فيعطى حرية للزوجة أن ترتبط بآخر.

كان العالم الوثنى يبيح الطلاق لأى سبب، خاصة اليونانيون الذين انتشر عندهم الفجور والزنا فى معابدهم. أما عند اليهود، فكان لابد أن يراجع نفسه، ويكتب كتاب طلاق، لعله يرجع عن قراره، إذا شعر أن امرأته ستكون لآخر، ويهدأ غضبه وضيقه.

أما المسيح، فيظهر عظمة سر الزيجة أنه اتحاد لا يمكن فصله، إلا اذا ارتبط أحد الطرفين بزنا، فحينئذ يكون قد فصل نفسه عن الآخر وقسم هذا الاتحاد. أما من يطلق امرأته لأى سبب آخر، يجعلها تزنى إذا ارتبطت بآخر، لأنها ما زالت أمام الله زوجته، والزوج الجديد يعتبر زانيا لأنه تزوج بامرأة غيره.

والمسيح هنا يعارض، ليس شريعة موسى المكتوبة فى (تث 24: 1) بإباحة الطلاق وكتابة كتاب بذلك، بل يُرجع الأمور إلى أصلها. فإن كان موسى قد اضطر، نتيجة اختلاط شعبه بالمصريين وتعودهم الطلاق، أن يضع حدودا لهم، بأن يراجع الإنسان نفسه ويكتب شهادة بذلك. ولكن، لم يكن هذا قصد الله حين خلق الإنسان ليتحد بالآخر فى سر الزيجة، عندما قال: "لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا" (تك 2: 24)، ولم يعط سماحا بالطلاق إلا فى حالة الزنا، لأنه يفصل بين جسدى الزوجين عندما يرتبط أحدهما بجسد آخر.

          فلنقدّس سر الزيجة، لنرتفع عن أسباب الخلافات، ونحاول حلها بالإرشاد الروحى، والتوبة، والالتصاق بالكنيسة.



(8) القَسَمُ (ع 33-37):

33- "أيضا سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تَحْنَثْ، بل أَوْفِ للرب أقسامك. 34- وأما أنا فأقول لكم: لا تحلفوا البتة، لا بالسماء لأنها كرسىُّ الله. 35- ولا بالأرض، لأنها موطئ قدميه. ولا بأورشليم، لأنها مدينة الْمَلِكِ العظيم. 36- ولا تحلف برأسك، لأنك لا تقدر أن تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء أو سوداء. 37- بل ليكن كلامكم: نعم نعم، لا لا. وما زاد على ذلك، فهو من الشرير."

ع33: سمح الله قديما لشعبه أن يقسِموا (يحلفوا) باسمه، حتى يوجه قلوبهم لعبادته، وعدم القَسَم بالآلهة الوثنية.وما نهاهم عنه هو الحنث، أى القسم كذبا. ومعنى ذلك، تنفيذ ما أقسموا به، مثل النذور التى يجب الوفاء بها إذا ما نطق الإنسان بها، ووعد الله أن يتممها.

وكان الكتبة والفرّيسيّون يعلّمون أن القسم باسم الرب هو الذى ينبغى إيفاءه، أما القسم بأى شىء آخر فيمكن الرجوع فيه. وهذا طبعا تعليم خاطئ يقاومه المسيح هنا، ويصححه فى الآيات التالية، مُعلّما بعدم الحلف أو القسم مطلقا.



ع34-37: فى العهد الجديد، يكمل الناموس بالنهى عن القسم، لأن اسم الله أسمى من أن يقال لأجل معاملات مادية، بل يذكر للعبادة ومباركة حياتنا.

"كرسىُّ الله": السماء ترمز لوجود الله نظرا لسموها وارتفاعها، فتناسب سموه.

"موطئ قدميه": الأرض والأرضيات أدنى من السماء، لذلك دُعيت موطئا لقدمى الله.

ومن ناحية أخرى، نحن لا نملك أى شىء فى العالم، بل نحن وكلاء عليه، فكيف نقسم بشىء لا نملكه؟ الله وحده القادر على القسم، لأنه يملك كل شىء.

ويوضح المسيح أننا لا نملك حتى شعرة واحدة من رؤوسنا، وعاجزين عن تغيير لونها. وبالتالى، لا يصح أن نحلف بحياة إنسان أو أى شىء من المخلوقات التى فى العالم؛ لذا يطالبنا أن يكون كلامنا بسيطا خاليا من القسم، أى لا نحتاج أن نثبته بالقسم، وتكون إجابتنا على الآخرين، نعم أو لا فقط.

"نعم نعم، لا لا": أى لا نستخدم القَسَم، ونعلن الحقائق أو موافقتنا على ما يقوله الآخرون بكلمة نعم، أو النهى ورفض ما يناسبنا بكلمة "لا"، دون الحاجة لإثبات ذلك بكلمات القَسَم.

"من الشرير": أى أن استخدام القَسَم هو من عمل الشيطان الشرير، فهو الذى أوجد الكذب والغش، ويدعو الناس للقَسَم إثباتا لكذبهم.

منع القَسَم يضبط الغضب، حتى لا يتمادى إلى قرارات ملزمة، بل هو سمة للمسيحيين فى براءتهم. والقسم ليس دليلا على الصدق، بل يستخدمه الأشرار فى الكذب للوصول إلى أغراضهم.

دقق فى كلماتك، فيكون فيها اسم الله للبركة، وابعد عن الكذب، وبالتالى لا تحتاج إلى إثبات أقوالك بالأقسام الباطلة. ولا تستهن باسم الله، أو حياة الناس فتُقسم بها باستهتار لمجرد التعود على ترديدها.



(9) مقابلة الشر بالخير (ع 38-42):

38- "سمعتم أنه قيل: عين بعين، وسن بسن. 39- وأما أنا فأقول لكم: لا تقاوموا الشر، بل، من لطمك على خدك الأيمن، فحوّل له الآخر أيضا. 40- ومن أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك، فاترك له الرداء أيضا. 41- ومن سخّرك ميلا واحدا، فاذهب معه اثنين. 42- من سألك فأعطه، ومن أراد أن يقترض منك، فلا ترده."

ع38: أراد الله فى العهد القديم تثبيت فكرة العدل الإلهى، والحاجة إلى الفداء، وإن أخطأ الإنسان يحتاج لإنسان مثله يفديه. فالعين تُفدَى بعين، والسن (مفرد أسنان) يُفدَى بسن مثله. ولأن الخطية غير محدودة، إذ هى فى حق الله، احتاجت لفداء غير محدود، أى بموت الله المتجسد، المسيح ألهنا.

وأراد أيضا بهذه الوصية "عين بعين، وسن بسن"، ألا يرد الإنسان على الشر بشر أعظم منه، بل يكفى أن يرد بشر مثلما أصابه.

هذه هى وصايا العهد القديم، لأن مستوى فهم الشعب لا يحتمل أكثر من هذا.

والإنسان فى نضجه الروحى، يتدرج فى ست درجات أمام الشر الذى يصيبه:

(1)      الاعتداء على الغير بالشر، وهذا هو الأسلوب الهمجى.

(2)      مقابلة الشر بشر أعظم، لأن الآخر بدأ بالشر.

(3)      مقابلة الشر بشر مثله، وليس أكثر، كما فى الشريعة اليهودية.

(4)      مقابلة الشر بشر أقل، وهذا فيه ضبط للنفس.

(5)      عدم الرد على الشر، بل الصمت، وهذا ضبط كامل للنفس.

(6)      مقابلة الشر بالخير، وهذا هو المستوى المسيحى، أعلى الدرجات.



ع39: ينبهنا المسيح إلى عدم اضطراب القلب، فيرد على الشر بشر آخر، لأنه إن امتلأ القلب بالمحبة، يلتمس العذر للآخر، فلا ينزعج من الإساءة الخارجية على الجسد، أى اللطمة.

وليس المقصود المعنى الحرفى فى اللطم، لأن الإنسان يُلطَم على خده الأيسر وليس الأيمن، إلا إذا كان الضارب أعسر، أى يستعمل يده اليسرى، فتقع اللطمة على الخد الأيمن. ولكن المقصود المعنى الروحى، وهو التسامح و الاحتمال، بل الاستمرار فى الاحتمال بقبول لطمة ثانية، أى إساءة ثانية.

ع40: يعطى مثالا آخر فى الاحتمال والتسامح، وهو إذا حدثت مشاجرة، وحاول الآخر اغتصاب ثوبك.

"الثوب": هو اللباس الداخلى مثل جلباب، والشريعة تقضى بألا يأخذه أحد لأنه غطاء الفقير (خر 22: 26-27).

"الرداء": هو العباءة الخارجية، وهو أغلى ثمنا.

وبذلك نقابل الظلم بالحب، وعطاء أكبر مما كان يريده الظالم، مهما كان الظلم شديدا، فيخجل الظالم ويهدأ غضبه. وهذا لا يمكن أن يتم إلا من قلب ممتلئ بالمحبة والشبع من الله، فيتنازل بسهولة عن الماديات، حتى لو ظن الآخر فى البداية أنه كسب شيئا منه واستغله، لكنه يقف مبهورا أمام هذا الحب العجيب، فهو بشارة صامتة تقدمها للأشرار حتى يتوبوا، واثقا من أن الله يعوضك أضعاف وأضعاف، ليس فقط فى السماء، بل وعلى الأرض أيضا، لأن وعده واضح: "ليس أحد ترك بيتا أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو امراة أو أولادا أو حقولا لأجلي ولأجل الإنجيل، إلا ويأخذ مئة ضعف الآن فى هذا الزمان... وفى الدهر الآتى الحياة الأبدية" (مر 10: 29-30).



ع41: السُّخرة: هى العمل بدون أجر. فإن أجبرك أحد على عمل، قدّم له خدمة أكبر، فتكسبه بمحبتك، وتنال بركات سمائية.

الميل الثانى: هو الحب، الذى تطفئ به شر وظلم الآخرين.



ع42: إن وجدت إنسانا محتاجا طلب منك، فأعطه. وهذا تنازل عن محبة المال، وإحساس بالآخر، وعدم النظر إليه كطامع، فقد يكون طمعه نتيجة إحساسه بالحرمان، فاحتمله.

وقد يكون خجلا من أن يستعطى منك، فيطلب قرضا وهو غير قادر على رده، فلا تطالبه، بل اتركه له كعطاء محبة منك.

وطبعا، كل هذا على قدر المحبة التى فى قلبك. فإن لم تكن قادرا على هذه المحبة، فعلى الأقل احتمله وسامحه. ولا تكن أنانيا شحيحا فى عطائك، لأن الله قال بوضوح: "طوبى للرحماء، لأنهم يُرحمون" (ع7).

          إن آمنت بالحب، تستطيع أن تطفئ كل لهيب الشر فى المحيطين بك، فالحب أقوى من الكراهية. أشفق بمحبتك على الغضوبين والطامعين، فهم مرضى محتاجون للدواءٍ الذى هو الحب، سواء باحتمالهم والصلاة لأجلهم، أو التكلم معهم بلطف عوض كلماتهم السيئة، أو تقديم خدمات لهم؛ ولا تستطيع أن تحتملهم وتحبهم، إلا إذا امتلأ قلبك بمحبة الله.

فاهتم بعلاقتك الروحية بالله، واطلب معونته، فتستطيع أن تفيض حبا منه على الآخرين.



(10) محبة الأعداء (ع 43-48):

43- "سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك، وتبغض عدوك. 44- وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصَلّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. 45- لكى تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذى فى السماوات، فإنه يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين. 46- لأنه، إن أحببتم الذين يحبونكم، فأى أجر لكم، أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون ذلك؟ 47- وإن سلمتم على إخوتكم فقط، فأى فضل تصنعون، أليس العشارون أيضا يفعلون هكذا؟ 48- فكونوا أنتم كاملين، كما أن أباكم الذى فى السماوات هو كامل."



ع43: "قريبك": فى نظر الفرّيسيّين هو اليهودى، أما تفسير المسيح فهو كل إنسان كما فى مثل السامرى الصالح (لو 10: 30-37).

أمرت الشريعة فى العهد القديم بمحبة القريب، حتى يخرج الإنسان من أنانيته، ويحب أقرباءه والمقربين إليه.

"تبغض عدوك": هى إضافة من الفرّيسيّين لم تقررها الشريعة، ولعلهم استنتجوا هذا من أمر الله بإبادة الأشرار من أرض الميعاد، أى إزالة الشر.

ومع هذا، فالشريعة أقرت بمساعدة العدو إن وقع حماره تحت حمله (خر 23: 4-5). وأمرت أيضا ألا يكره الأدومى لأنه قريبه، ولا المصرى لأنه كان نزيلا عنده، مع أنهم من ألد الأعداء الذين أذلّوهم وحاربوهم (تث 23: 7).



ع44: مع النضج الروحى فى العهد الجديد، طالبت الشريعة بمحبة الأعداء، لأن طبيعتهم خلقها الله نقية، والشر الذى فيهم دخيل عليهم من إبليس. فلا ننظر إليهم كأشرار، بل كمرضى محتاجين للمحبة والشفقة، فنباركهم بالكلمات الطيبة، فتسكت كلمات الشر التى على أفواههم. وبعمل الخير معهم، تهدأ قلوبهم. ونصلى لأجلهم، حتى يرفع الله عنهم أفكارهم الردية، وبهذا نكسبهم لنا أصدقاء فى الإيمان والمحبة.

"باركوا": فلا تقتصر المحبة على المشاعر الداخلية، بل تخرج فى كلمات طيبة ومشجعة.

"أحسنوا": وترتبط المحبة أيضا بتقديم خدمات وإحسانات للساقطين فى قضية البغضة لنا.

"صَلّوا": وهى أقل درجة فى المحبة أو الوسيلة التى لا يمكن منعها، لأن من يعادينا قد يرفض الحديث معنا أو قبول خدماتنا، ولكنه لا يستطيع منعنا من أن نصلى إليه، مهما كان اضطهاده لنا.



ع45: "أبناء أبيكم": الله محبة، ودليل بنوتنا، أن نحب كل أحد بما فيهم الأشرار والمسيئين.

بهذه المحبة، نتشبّه بالله الذى أحبنا ومات لأجلنا على الصليب، نحن الذين عصيناه وتحديناه وصلبناه.

والله مستمر فى عطائه لكل البشر، سواء المؤمنين به أو الرافضين إياه، فهو يشرق بشمسه على الكل، وأمطاره تروى الكل.

وقد استخدم الشمس والمطر لأجل نفعهما لكل البشر، ولأنهما فى السماء فيرمزان لعطايا الله العلوية.

          إن كان الله ينير ويشبع الكل، فقدم محبتك لكل من تقابله، وَانْسَ ذاتك، محتملا الآلام لأجل المسيح، مهما أساء إليك الآخرون.



ع46-47: "العشارون": هم جامعو الضرائب الرومانية، ويتصفون بالطمع والقسوة، فكانوا أردأ جماعة فى المجتمع، ويرتبط اسمهم بالخطاة.

يعلن المسيح بوضوح أن محبتنا لمن يحبنا شىء عادى، يشترك فيه معنا الأشرار، الذين يمثلهم العشارون المتصفون بالقسوة والطمع. ولكن تميزنا كمسيحيين، هو أن نحب ونعطى السلام، ونعمل الخير مع من يسىء إلينا ويعادينا.

"سلّمتم": كانت الشريعة تقضى بعدم السلام على الأمم، وتقصره على اليهود، وبهذا يظهر قصور المحبة وعدم اتساعها لتشمل كل البشر، فأوصت شريعة العهد الجديد بمحبة الكل.



ع48: "كونوا أنتم كاملين": أى اسعوا نحو الكمال.

يؤكد المسيح أن هذا هو كمال المحبة، أى محبة الأعداء، فنصير أبناء الله الكامل، وهو يدعونا للسعى نحو الكمال الذى لا يمكن الوصول إليه تماما، ولكن الله يفرح بهذا السعى لأنه هو الكامل، فيكون هذا سعيا نحوه.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 6*

الأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ

تابع العظة على الجبل i الممارسات الروحية i التجرد



(1) الصدقة (ع 1-4):

1- "احترزوا من أن تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكى ينظروكم، وإلا فليس لكم أجر عند أبيكم الذى فى السماوات. 2- فمتى صنعت صدقة، فلا تصوّت قدامك بالبوق، كما يفعل المراؤون فى المجامع وفى الأزقة، لكى يُمَجَّدُوا من الناس. الحق أقول لكم، إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. 3- وأما أنت فمتى صنعت صدقة، فلا تعرّف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك. 4- لكى تكون صدقتك فى الخفاء، فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء، هو يجازيك علانية."



ع1-2: يتكلم المسيح هنا عن أركان العبادة الأساسية، وهى الصدقة والصلاة والصوم. ولعله يبدأ بالصدقة امتدادا لكلامه السابق عن تقديم المحبة وعمل الخير مع الكل، حتى الأعداء.

ويضع شرطا أساسيا لقبول الصدقة، وهى أن تكون من أجل الله، وليس بغرض أن ينظرنا الناس ويمجدوننا، لأنه إن نلنا مديح الناس، فليس لنا أجر عند الله. وقد كان المراؤون قديما لا يتصدقون بسبب محبتهم لله والمحتاجين، بل يتصدقون لمجدهم الشخصى، فيضربون الأبواق لكى يجتمع الناس وينظروا عظمة عطائهم فيمجدونهم.

"أبيكم الذى فى السماوات": يقصد الله الذى يسمو على أفكار المرائين الأرضية الزائلة، والذى نستعد لنكون معه فى الحياة الأبدية، وننال مكافأة حياتنا البارة على الأرض بالميراث السماوى الأبدى.

"المراؤون": من يُظهرون غير ما يُبطنون، فمظهرهم عمل الرحمة، وحقيقتهم الكبرياء وطلب مديح الناس؛ ويقصد هنا الكتبة والفرّيسيّين.

"فى المجامع وفى الأزقة": حيث يكثر الناس ليقدموا مديحا أكبر لهم.



ع3-4: الشمال: ترمز إلى العطاء لكسب مديح الناس.

اليمين: ترمز للبركة وطاعة الوصية، أى العطاء لأجل الله. ويقصد أيضا أن يكون العطاء فى الخفاء، حتى يكون مخفيا عن أقرب الناس لنا، مثل قرب اليد من الأخرى، حينئذ تكون الصدقة لأجل الله فقط، فننال المكافأة الأبدية، التى تكون أمام كل الخليقة، بل وأيضا يباركنا الله فى حياتنا الأرضية أمام الكل.

وليس معنى هذا أن لا يعطى الإنسان إذا كان هناك من ينظره، فلا نمنع العطاء بسبب عدم أمكانية إخفائه، ولكن ليكن لنا روح الخفاء، وعدم الانشغال برأى الناس.

          اهتم بالمحتاجين الذين لا يستطيعون أن يطلبوا علانية، فهؤلاء المستورين قد يكونوا أحوج من الكل، واشكر الله الذى سمح لك أن تعطيه فى شكل هؤلاء المحتاجين.



(2) الصلاة (ع 5-8):

5- "ومتى صَلّيت فلا تكن كالمرائين، فإنهم يحبون أن يصَلّوا قائمين فى المجامع وفى زوايا الشوارع، لكى يظهروا للناس. الحق أقول لكم، إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. 6- وأما أنت فمتى صَلّيت، فادخل إلى مخدعك وأغلق بابك، وَصَلِّ إلى أبيك الذى فى الخفاء، فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء، يجازيك علانية. 7- وحينما تصَلّون، لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالأمم، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يُسْتَجَابُ لهم. 8- فلا تتشبهوا بهم، لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه."



ع5-6: لم يحدثنا المسيح عن تفاصيل الصلاة الفردية أو الجماعية، بل ترك هذه التفاصيل للكنيسة، ترتبها بروحه القدّوس.

وقد تحدث عن جوهر الصلاة، أن تكون صلة حب شخصية بين الإنسان والله. فكيف تستعرضها أمام الناس لتنال مجدهم، سواء فى أماكن يزدحم فيها الناس، مثل المجامع فينظرك المجتمعون، أو فى زوايا الشوارع لكى ينظرك الآتين من الشوارع المختلفة؟ بهذا ستنال مجد الناس، وتخسر المكافأة الأبدية.

لذا، ينبغى لأولاد الله أن يصلّوا فى الخفاء، ويغلقوا الأبواب حتى لا يراهم أحد. والمقصود أبواب القلب قبل الأبواب المادية، لأنه لو دخل الإنسان مخدعه، وقلبه يود أن يعلم الناس أنه بالداخل يصلى لكيما يمجدوه، فلن ينال بركة الله. وليس معنى هذا أن يتشكك الإنسان إذا نظره أحد وهو يصلى، سواء فى حجرته الخاصة أو فى الكنيسة أو فى أى مكان، ولكن المهم أن قلبه لا يكون مشتهيا أن ينظره الناس ويمجدوه.



ع7-8: كان البعض قديما فى العبادات الوثنية ثم عند اليهود، يقرأون الصلوات ويكررونها مرات كثيرة، ظنا منهم أنه بكثرة التكرار تستجاب الصلاة، فهذا تكرار باطل لا يفيد شيئا. ولكن التكرار السليم، هو الإلحاح على الله بتضرع وإيمان، أى يفهم الإنسان ما يقوله، وليس مجرد تكرار الشفاه.

ويؤكد المسيح أن الله يعلم احتياجاتنا، فلا يفيد التكرار فى شىء، وكأن الله غير سامع. إن كل ما ينتظره منا، هو الإقبال إليه، وفتح قلوبنا له. فإذ نُظهر بنوتنا وتمسكنا به، يفيض علينا بمراحمه؛ فالله منتظر أن نسأله، لأنه يحبنا، ويعلم احتياجنا، ويود أن يعطينا إذا أحببناه وطلبنا منه.

           إذا انشغلت برأى الناس فيك أثناء الصلاة، واستحسنوا كلماتك، فقد نلت مكافأتك على الأرض، ولا تنفعك هذه الصلاة شيئا أمام الله. فافتح قلبك فى حجرتك الخاصة، أو بعيدا عن العيون، لتعبر عن كل مشاعرك بالكلمات والدموع والسجود، فيتعزى قلبك بنعمة الله الذى يسمعك ويفرح بصلاتك.



(3) الصلاة الربانية (ع 9-15):

9- "فصَلّوا أنتم هكذا: ’’أبانا الذى فى السماوات، ليتقدس اسمك. 10- ليأت ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض. 11- خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم. 12- واغفر لنا ذنوبنا، كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. 13- ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشرير، لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد، آمين.‘‘ 14- فإنه إن غفرتم للناس زلاتهم، يغفر لكم أيضا أبوكم السماوى. 15- وإن لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم، لا يغفر لكم أبوكم أيضا زلاتكم."



ع9: قدّم لنا المسيح بنفسه المثال الذى نقتدى به فى كل صلواتنا، وهو الصلاة الربانية، التى نرددها كثيرا قبل وأثناء وفى نهاية صلواتنا.

وتشمل الصلاة الربانية ثلاث طِلبات من أجل تمجيد اسم الله، وهى طلبات حب لشخصه وتمتد لتجد كمالها فى الأبدية، ثم ثلاث طلبات أخرى من أجل احتياجاتنا المادية، لكى تعلمنا إكرام الله وتمجيده قبل أن نطلب شيئا لأنفسنا.

"أبانا": تبدأ هذه الصلاة بإظهار بنوتنا الخاصة لله، فندخل الصلاة بهذه الدالة، وأبونا هذا مرتفع عن كل خطية، فإن كنا أبناءه، فإننا نسلك فى نقاوة كسمائيين ونحن على الأرض. وهو ليس مرتفعا فى السماء المنظورة، بل ساكن فى قلوبنا التى تتطهر بالتوبة وبمحبته فتصير سماءً.

"ليتقدس اسمك": اسم الله يعنى الله كله، فاسم الشخص يدل على كل ما فيه. ونحن لا نطلب قداسة لله لأنه قدّوس فى ذاته، بل تقديسه فى نظرنا وفى حياتنا، أى تكون قلوبنا نقية ومكرسة له، فتصلح لسكناه، فنرفض كل شر بالتوبة، ونهيئ قلوبنا للصلوات والتأملات وكل عمل خَيِّر.

ع10: "ليأت ملكوتك": الله هو مالك كل شىء فى العالم، ولكننا نطلب أن يملك على قلوبنا، لنتمتع بأبوته ورعايته وحبه. وبهذا، نطرد كل خطية مسيطرة علينا، وكل تعلّق أرضى.

وهى تعنى أيضا اشتياقنا للملكوت السماوى فى الأبدية، حيث يملك الله بلا عائق على قلوبنا ويكمل فرحنا.

"لتكن مشيئتك": إننا، كأولاد الله، نطلب مشيئته وليس مشيئتنا، لأن مشيئتنا معرضة للخطأ، أما مشيئته فدائما صالحة لمنفعتنا. وهو، بأبوته، يطلب خيرنا ووصولنا إلى أبديته السعيدة.

"كما فى السماء كذلك على الأرض": الملائكة فى السماء يخضعون لله، ونحن نود أن نطيع كلامه على الأرض كما يطيعونه فى السماء، فهناك يبطل الصراع بين الجسد والروح، فيحيا الإنسان فى تمتع دائم بالله. لذا، نتمنى أن تتحول حياتنا الأرضية إلى حياة سمائية، يتفق فيها الجسد مع الر وح فى محبة الله وخدمته.

والسماء أيضا ترمز للقداسة، فكما يحيا القديسون طالبين مشيئة الله، نود نحن أيضا أن نتشبّه بهم.

والسماء تشير روحيا إلى الإيمان، حيث يسعد المؤمنون بالحياة مع الله؛ فنطلب أن تؤمن كل الأرض بالله فتصير سماءً.



ع11: "خبزنا كفافنا": وتترجم أحيانا "خبزنا الذى للغد" أو "خبزنا الآتى" أو "خبزنا الجوهرى".

"كفافنا": الخبز الذى يكفينا اليوم، ولا نقلق أو ننشغل بالمستقبل.

خبزنا الذى للغد أو الآتى: أى الطعام الروحى السماوى، نحتاج أن نذوقه من الآن على الأرض.

الجوهرى: أى الطعام الروحى، وهو الأهم، تمييزا له عن الطعام المادى الزائل.

وكل هذه الترجمات تعنى فكرة روحية واحدة، وهى: أعطنا خبزنا الضرورى، أى:

(1)      احتياجاتنا المادية الضرورية التى تكفينا اليوم، ولا نهتم بالغد إذ نثق فى رعايتك، وأنك ستكفى احتياجاتنا دائما، فينشغل قلبنا بالانطلاق فى محبتك.

(2)      كلمة الله من خلال الكتاب المقدس، والصلاة والتسبحة، فهى تشبعنا أكثر من الطعام المادى.

(3)      التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، سواء بتناوله يوميا، أو الإحساس به إن كنا نتناوله على فترات أطول (أسبوعيا مثلا).

نتعلم من كل المعانى السابقة، سواء الخبز المادى الذى نشعر بحلاوته لأنه عطية الله السماوى لنا، أو الإحساس بالمسيح معنا يوميا من خلال وسائط النعمة والأسرار المقدسة، أن هذه كلها عربون الملكوت الذى نذوقه على الأرض لنشتاق إلى السماء.



ع12: طلب غفران الخطية، هو اعتراف واضح بأننا خطاة نقدم توبة أمام الله، واثقين من غفرانه، ومحبته التى لا ترفضنا.

وتعنى أيضا ضعفنا واحتياجنا المستمر للغفران، لأننا، وإن كانت طبيعتنا قد تجددت فى المعمودية، معرضين للسقوط فى الخطية كل يوم، فننال الغفران فى صلاة التوبة وسر الاعتراف.

وتضع الصلاة الربانية شرطا لنوال الغفران، وهو محبة الآخرين والتسامح وغفران خطاياهم، لأنه من غير المعقول أن ينال قاسى القلب غير المتسامح، والديان لغيره، غفرانا من الله.

فإن كان الله مستعد أن يغفر خطايانا فى حقه، وهى خطايا غير محدودة إذ أنه غير محدود، فبالأولى نغفر نحن لإخوتنا خطاياهم فى حقنا، لأنها خطايا محدودة، إذ أننا محدودون.

فعندما تغفر لغيرك تربح الأكثر، وهو غفران الله لخطاياك غير المحدودة. وغفرانك هذا لأخيك ينقى قلبك لتستحق غفران الله، ولكن يحتاج منه أن يتوب لينال غفران الله.



ع13: "لا تدخلنا فى تجربة": عبارة تعنى اتضاع الإنسان وشعوره بضعفه، فيطلب من الله أن يُبعد عنه التجارب. ولكن، إن سمحت مشيئة الله أن يمر الإنسان بتجربة، فليطلب من الله، قائلا:

"لكن نجنا من الشرير": أى لا تسمح لإبليس أن يسيطر علينا، ولا تتخلى عنا فنسقط فى التجربة، لكن بمعونتك، نحتملها ونخرج أنقياء منها، بل نزداد فضيلة. فالتجربة الحقيقية ليست مجرد الضيقة، بل السقوط فى الخطية والابتعاد عن الله، وهذا ما نطلب أن يحمينا الله منه.

ثم يختم الصلاة الربانية بتمجيد الله، معترفا، قائلا: "لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد، آمين".

"الملك": أى يملك على القلب كما طلب سابقا.

"القوة": اعتراف بقوة الله القادرة على استجابة صلاتنا.

"المجد": فهو مستحق التمجيد والإكرام كل حين.

وهذا الاعتراف معناه الخضوع لله، ليس بالشفاه فقط، بل بالعمل أيضا.

والطلبات الثلاثة الأخيرة تختص بحياتنا على الأرض، لأننا فى السماء لا نحتاج لطعام مادى، أو لعربون الملكوت، لأننا نكون قد وصلنا إليه، ولا توجد خطية، فلا نحتاج إلى غفران، ولا توجد تجربة أو شيطان نخشاه.



ع14-15: من أجل أهمية محبة الآخرين،يكرر الله ضرورة الغفران والتسامح معهم، وإلا فقدنا كل بركات الصلاة الربانية ومحبة الله لنا.

ولأهميتها، يكررها مرتين فى هذين العددين.

           ليتك تعى معانى هذه الصلاة عندما ترددها كل يوم، فتدخل بدالة البنوة إلى الله وتطلب مجده، وتعلن اشتياقك له. ثم، باحتياج الابن، تطلب كل ما تريد واثقا من محبته.



(4) الصوم (ع 16-18):

16- "ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين، فإنهم يغيّرون وجوههم لكى يظهروا للناس صائمين. الحق أقول لكم، إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم. 17- وأما أنت فمتى صمت، فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك. 18- لكى لا تظهر للناس صائما، بل لأبيك الذى فى الخفاء، فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء، يجازيك علانية."



ع16: "متى صمتم": كما أن الصدقة والصلاة أمران ضروريان، كذلك الصوم أيضا. ويتحدث هنا عن كيفيته، أما تنظيم الأصوام الجماعية فتركها للرسل والآباء القديسين فى الأجيال الأولى.

"عابسين": كان الكتبة والفرّيسيّون إذا صاموا لا يغسلون وجوههم، ويضعون الرماد على رؤوسهم حتى يظهروا صائمين أمام الناس، فينالوا مديحهم.

"استوفوا أجرهم": أى أن صومهم بلا قيمة أمام الله.



ع17: على العكس، أظهر المسيح أهمية إخفاء الصوم، لأنه علاقة حب شخصية بين الإنسان والله، فهو يترك شيئا من أجله. لذا طلب أن يكون شكل الإنسان عاديا، غير عابس، أى وجهه مغسول، وشعره مدهون.

ومن الناحية الروحية، يرمز غسل الوجه للنقاوة من الخطية بالتوبة، ودهن الشعر للفرح بعشرة الله والممارسات الروحية أثناء الصوم.



ع18: يؤكد هنا على أهمية المكافأة الإلهية للصائمين، بالبركات على الأرض، ثم الحياة الأبدية، كما يحدث مع المصلين والمتصدقين.

   وأنت إذا ظهر تذمرك على الصوم أو أية عبادة روحية، فقد أضعت مكافأتك السماوية. فاهتم بإخفاء صومك قدر ما تستطيع، لأنه علاقة حب بينك وبين الله. ولكن، إن عرف أحد أنك صائم، فلا تضطرب، لأنك لم تسعَ إلى ذلك.



(5) الكنوز السماوية والأرضية (ع 19-21):

19- "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الأرض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون. 20- بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا صدأ وحيث لا ينقب سارقون ولا يسرقون. 21- لأنه حيث يكون كنزك، هناك يكون قلبك أيضا."



ع19-20: يحذرنا المسيح من وضع رجاءنا فى الأرضيات، فنسقط فى محبة التملّك، لأن كل الممتلكات تتعرض للفساد، إما بفعل الحشرات والصدأ وعوامل الزمن، وإما أنها معرضة للسرقة من اللصوص، فهى متقلبة وزائلة؛ فكيف يكون رجاء الإنسان متقلبا وزائلا؟!

ويدعونا على الجانب الآخر الإيجابى، أن تكون كنوزنا فى السماء، بعيدا عن أى تقلّب أو زوال، وذلك ببذل الجهد فى العبادة المقدسة وأعمال الرحمة.

وليس معنى هذا أن الادخار والتوفير لأجل احتياجات الإنسان والمشاريع المختلفة يُعتبر خطأً، ولكن الخطأ فى تعلق القلب بالمال والاعتماد عليه.



ع21: يدل المكان الذى تكنز فيه على شهوة قلبك وانشغالك، فإن كان كنزك سماويا، فإن قلبك متجه للسماء، وبالتالى فإن قلبك يحركك لتنمو وتتقوى روحيا، وتصل للملكوت. والعكس، فإن كنت أرضيا، أى كنوزك فى الأرض، فمصيرك الهلاك.

          تغلّب على الماديات وتغيّرها حتى لا تعتمد عليها، فتستخدمها بلا تعلّق، مكتفيا بما عندك، سواء كان كثيرا أو قليلا، شاكرا كل حين على نعم الله، واثقا أن ما عندك هو احتياجك المناسب الذى أرسله الله لك. وإن كنت تريد شيئا آخر، فاطلب منه، ولكن باتكال وقبول لمشيئته؛ أى إن أرسل لك فاشكره، وإن لم يرسل فاشكره أيضا متمتعا بما هو أهم، وهو محبتك له.



(6) النظرة البسيطة (ع 22-23):

22- "سراج الجسد هو العين، فإن كانت عينك بسيطة، فجسدك كله يكون نَيِّرًا. 23- وإن كانت عينك شريرة، فجسدك كله يكون مظلما؛ فإن كان النور الذى فيك ظلاما، فالظلام كم يكون؟!"



ع22: يقصد بالعين، ليس فقط العين الخارجية، بل الداخلية أيضا، أى القلب. فإن كانت بسيطة، أى ترى الأمور كما هى، كما يراها الله، ولا ترى الشر، أى ترى كل ما هو صالح، ولا تلتمس الأعذار فى الأخطاء وتبتعد عنها، فإن الجسد، أى الأعمال، تصير نَيِّرَةً، أى صالحة.



ع23: إذا نظرنا لأخطاء لندينها، نتعرض للسقوط، وبهذا تكون أعمالنا خاطئة، أى مظلمة. فالعين هى مدخل الصالحات إلى الجسد، أى هى التى ترى الله فى الأمور المحيطة بها، فتقود الجسد لأعمال الخير. أما إذا كانت العين نفسها شريرة، فستُدخل شرورا جديدة إلى الإنسان، وتصير خطاياه قبيحة جدا.

          اسأل نفسك كيف ينظر المسيح إلى الأمور لو كان مكانك، حتى تستطيع أن تراها على حقيقتها بدون أغراض شخصية أو أفكار خاطئة، فلا تضلل نفسك.

          ابحث عن كل ما هو حسن فيما حولك واشكر الله عليه، وإن رأيت أخطاء فى الآخرين، صَلِّ لأجلهم حتى يصلح الله ما فيهم ويكمل نقائصهم، وهكذا لا ترى إلا الله فى المحيطين بك، سواء خيرا فيكون منه، أو شرا فيصلحه.







(7) محبة المال (ع 24-34):

24- "لا يقدر أحد أن يخدم سيدين، لأنه إما أن يبغض الواحد ويحب الآخر، أو يلازم الواحد ويحتقر الآخر؛ لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال. 25- لذلك أقول لكم، لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تأكلون وبما تشربون، ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون. أليست الحياة أفضل من الطعام، والجسد أفضل من اللباس؟ 26- انظروا إلى طيور السماء، إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن، وأبوكم السماوى يقوتها. ألستم أنتم بالحرى أفضل منها؟ 27- ومن منكم إذا اهتم يقدر أن يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة؟ 28- ولماذا تهتمون باللباس؟ تأملوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو، لا تتعب ولا تغزل. 29- ولكن أقول لكم، إنه ولا سليمان فى كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها. 30- فإن كان عشب الحقل الذى يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا فى التنور، يُلبسه الله هكذا، أفليس بالحرى جدا يلبسكم أنتم يا قليلى الإيمان؟ 31- فلا تهتموا قائلين ماذا نأكل أو ماذا نشرب أو ماذا نلبس؟ 32- فإن هذه كلها تطلبها الأمم، لأن أباكم السماوى يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها. 33- لكن اطلبوا أولا ملكوت الله وبره، وهذه كلها تزاد لكم. 34- فلا تهتموا للغد، لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه، يكفى اليوم شرّه."



ع24: يقصد بالمال هنا، كل المقتنيات التى فى العالم، من طعام ولباس وأى شىء مادى نستخدمه ونشتريه بالمال.

وإن كان المال بركة من الله، فإن التعلق به يجعلنا مستعبَدين له، وننفصل عن عبادة الله. لا يمكن الجمع بين المحبتين، فإما أن نحب الله، وإما أن نحب العالم والماديات التى فيه. وعندما نحب الله، نستخدم كل طاقاتنا لمجد اسمه، أما إذا أحببنا المال، فتتجه حياتنا كلها لجمعه والتلذذ به.



ع25: يوضح لنا الله أهمية الحياة معه، فلا نخسر حياتنا ونوجهها لاقتناء الطعام واللباس، بل على العكس، نكتفى بأقل ما يمكن منها، لنتفرغ للحياة مع الله والتمتع بها بين يديه، مقدمين دليلا على ذلك، وهو أن حياتنا نفسها أفضل من هذه الماديات الزائلة. والله الذى منحنا هذه الحياة وهذا الجسد، قادر بالطبع أن يهبنا ما هو أقل أهمية، وهو احتياجاتها.



ع26-27: يدعونا الله للاتكال عليه، ويقدم دليلا ثانيا، هو النظر إلى طيور السماء التى تنطلق تغرد بتسبيحه، دون أن تقلق لأجل احتياجاتها الجسدية والتخزين للمستقبل، فالله يقوتها يوما فيوما.

وبالطبع، الإنسان، رأس الخليقة، يهتم به الله ويعطيه احتياجاته إذا اتكل عليه.

ثم يقدم دليلا ثالثا، هو: ماذا استفاد المهتمون بالأمور المادية، هل استطاعوا أن يزيدوا طولهم ذراعا واحدة (حوالى 50 سم)؟ فالله هو الذى يعطى طول الجسد وشكله، ويحفظه إذا اتكلنا عليه.



ع28-30: يعطينا الله دليلا رابعا يدعونا للاتكال عليه، وهو التأمل فى زنابق الحقل، أى أنواع الأزهار المختلفة التى لها أشكال جميلة جدا، يحاول الإنسان تقليدها فى أشكال ملابسه، ولكنه لا يصل إلى جمالها، فسليمان الملك، رغم عظمته وكثرة أمواله، لم تصل ملابسه إلى جمال هذه الأزهار، مع أنها مجرد أعشاب تنمو لبضعة شهور ثم تذبل وتُحرَق بالنار فى التنور، أى الفرن.

فكم هى قيمة الإنسان فى نظر الله؟... إنها أعظم بكثير، والله يهتم أن يلبسه ويكفى احتياجاته. فإن آمن بالله، مهما كانت موارده أو أعماله قليلة، فسيدبر الله احتياجاته، كما يعطى جمالا للزهور التى لا تستطيع أن تنقب (تحفر) أو تغزل، فيعطيها منظرا منقوشا جميلا، أفضل من كل الثياب المغزولة بيد بشرية.



ع31-33: خلاصة القول، لا تهتموا باحتياجاتكم المادية كما يفعل باقى البشر، ولكن اطمئنوا أن الله، أبوكم السماوى، يعلم احتياجاتكم وسيوفرها لكم، واهتموا أنتم فقط بطلب أن يملك الله على قلوبكم وتتمتعوا بعشرته، واثقين أن باقى الأمور من السهل جدا أن يوفرها الله لكم، أفضل من أن توفروها بانشغالكم الكثير؛ على أنه يجب علينا القيام بواجباتنا وعدم التكاسل.



ع34: يُستنتَجُ من هذا أن نعمل واجباتنا اليومية، ولا ننشغل بالمستقبل وأتعابه (أى شرّه)، حتى يتفرغ القلب للتمتع بالله اليوم، وهو سيدبر الغد.

          انظر كم من الوقت تقضيه فى الاهتمام بالماديات، وكم من الوقت تنشغل بالوجود مع الله؟

لا تنس أن هدفك هو الله، فرتب يومك ليكون لله الأولوية، بل فى كل شىء تعمله، انظر أن يكون مرضيا لله، وكذا كلامك وأفكارك.

وليكن لك الطموح الروحى والأفكار البناءة، واثقا من تدبير الله لاحتياجاتك، وحمايته لك.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 7*

الأَصْحَاحُ السَّابِعُ

تابع العظة على الجبل i عدم الإدانة i العمل بالوصية



(1) عدم الإدانة والتمييز (ع 1-6):

1- "لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا. 2- لأنكم بالدينونة التى بها تَدينون تُدانون، وبالكيل الذى به تكيلون يكال لكم. 3- ولماذا تنظر القذى الذى فى عين أخيك، وأما الخشبة التى فى عينك فلا تفطن لها؟ 4- أم كيف تقول لأخيك: دعنى أخرج القذى من عينك، وها الخشبة فى عينك؟! 5- يا مرائى، أخرج أولا الخشبة من عينك، وحينئذ تبصر جيدا أن تخرج القذى من عين أخيك. 6- لا تعطوا القُدْسَ للكلاب ولا تطرحوا دُرَرَكُمْ قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها، وتلتفت فتمزقكم."



ع1-2: ينبهنا ربنا يسوع المسيح إلى عدم إدانة الآخرين، أى الضيق من أخطائهم، متناسين أننا خطاة مثلهم، ونستحق أن يديننا الله. ولكن بالاتضاع، ننال غفران الله. فإذ نلتمس العذر للآخرين ونرحمهم، فيرحمنا الله أيضا ويغفر لنا خطايانا.

فالإدانة إذن هى، ليست فقط عدم التوبة، وعدم محبة للآخرين، بل تعدٍ على سلطان الله الديّان، فنأخذ مكانه وندين الآخرين.

وتحمل أيضا كبرياء فى القلب، واحتقار للخاطئ. وليس معنى عدم الإدانة عدم التمييز، بل علينا أن نميز الخطية، ونصلى لأجل الخاطئ، ونحبه ونلتمس له العذر ونشفق عليه بأبوة، ولكن نبتعد عن خطيته ونوبخها قدر ما نستطيع، فنفصل بين الخطية والخاطئ، أى نكره الخطية ونحب الخاطئ.

"الكيل": هو وعاء لقياس حجم الحبوب، والمقصود هنا الوعاء الذى نملأه إدانة ونصبه على الآخرين، يُصَبُّ علينا أيضا بنفس الوعاء، دينونة من الله، وهو يسمح فى أحيان كثيرة أن نقع فى نفس الخطية التى ندين فيها غيرنا، حتى نتوب ونتضع.



ع3-5: "القذى": قش أو تبن صغير، ويرمز للخطية الصغيرة.

"الخشبة": قطعة خشبية أكبر بكثير من القذى، تحجب الرؤية، وترمز للخطية الكبيرة.

يشبّه المسيح خطية الآخر بالقذى فى عينه، أما خطيتى فبخشبة فى عينى، فيلزم التوبة أولا لنزع الخشبة من عينى، فتتنقى حياتى، وبالتالى أستطيع بالمحبة وعمل الروح القدس، أن أرى القذى الذى فى عين الآخر، أى خطيته، وأساعده على التخلص منها.

أما إهمالى للخشبة فى عينى بعدم التوبة، ثم التطاول بإدانة الآخرين، متظاهرا فى رياء أنى أريد مساعدتهم فى إخراج القذى، وهو قش صغير جدا، من عيونهم، هو أمر غير معقول، لأنه كيف يرى الذى تحجب الخشبة عينيه قذى صغير فى عيون الآخرين؟!

الحقيقة أنه الكبرياء هو الذى يدفع لإدانة الآخرين, وعدم التوبة عن خطايانا.

          خلاصة القول، اهتم بتوبتك كل يوم وَصَلِّ لأجل الآخرين إذا أخطأوا، والتمس لهم العذر.



ع6: ليس معنى البساطة والحب فى التعامل مع الآخرين، حتى لا ندينهم، أن نتحدث عن الأسرار المقدسة فى الكنيسة، وأعمال الروح القدس، أمام غير المؤمنين الذين لا يقدرون أهميتها.

وقد كانت الكنيسة قديما تغلق الأبواب بعد إخراج الموعوظين، فيبقى المؤمنون فقط الذين سيتناولون من الأسرار.

"الكلاب": ترمز للهجوم، فتمثل مقاومى الحق.

"الخنازير": فهى بعدم فهم، تدوس وتنجس كل شىء لقذارتها، فترمز لاحتقار الحق.

أى أن البساطة تقترن بالحكمة فى التعامل مع الآخرين.

ومن المقدسات أيضا، الاختبارات الروحية الشخصية، فلا تقال إلا لأب الاعتراف، أو دون ذكر الاسم، لنحتفظ باتضاعنا، ولا نعرّض هذه المعاملات الإلهية لعدم تقدير الآخرين.

          يلزمك أن تميّز بين الحق والباطل، وبين الصالحين والأشرار، ولكن تقول الكلام المناسب فى الوقت المناسب، فلا تكلم مبتدئين عن أمور روحية عالية تجعل الحياة مع الله صعبة.

          من حقك أن تسأل وتفهم كل شىء لنمو حياتك الروحية، ولكن لا تتكلم إلا فيما يفيدك ويفيد الآخرين.



(2) الطلب من الله (ع 7-12):

7- "اسألوا تُعْطَوْا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يُفْتَحْ لكم. 8- لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ، ومن يطلب يجد، ومن يقرع يُفتح له. 9- أم أى إنسان منكم إذا سأله ابنه خبزا يعطيه حجرا؟ 10- وإن سأله سمكة يعطيه حية؟ 11- فإن كنتم وأنتم أشرار، تعرفون أن تعطوا أولادكم عطايا جيدة، فكم بالحرى أبوكم الذى فى السماوات يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه؟ 12- فكل ما تريدون أن يفعل الناس بكم، افعلوا هكذا أنتم أيضا بهم، لأن هذا هو الناموس والأنبياء."

ع7-8: الله، بمحبته الأبوية، يريد أن يعطينا كل شىء. ولكنه لا يعطى إلا لمن يقدّر العطية، ويظهر هذا التقدير فى طلبها من الله.

فالله يعطى عطايا عامة لكل البشر، مثل الشمس والهواء والماء... إلخ. ولكنه، بحبه، يريد أن يعطى أكثر من هذا. فإذا وَجَدَنَا متغافلين عن الصلاة إليه، يحفزنا لنسأله، فنأخذ منه... وإن تأخر فى الاستجابة ليمتحن إيماننا، نطلب منه ونلح عليه، فنجد احتياجاتنا فيه. وإن ظل باب الله مغلقا ولا يستجيب، فإننا نقرع حتى يفتح لنا، ونثق أنه حتما سيستجيب لكل من يُصلّون إليه، ما دامت صلواتهم بحسب مشيئته ولخيرهم.



ع9-11: يقدم لنا المسيح دليلا منطقيا على محبته الأبوية. إن الأبوة البشرية تهتم بطلبات الأبناء، ولا يمكن أن تعطيهم عكس طلباتهم، ما دام الاحتياج حقيقيا وضروريا ومفيدا. فلا يعطى أى أب لابنه حجرا بدل الخبز، أو ثعبانا بدل السمك ليأكلهما.

فإن كانت الأبوة الجسدية لها هذه المحبة، فكم بالأحرى الله، مصدر الأبوة والحب، الذى يعطى الخيرات لأولاده الذين يثقون به، ويطلبون احتياجاتهم منه؟!

"أشرار": كل البشر، لأنهم يسقطون فى الشر، ولكن بالغريزة يهتمون بعطايا جيدة لأولادهم.

"أبوكم الذى فى السماوات": إظهار أن الله هو مصدر الأبوة والحنان.

"خيرات": أى عطايا جيدة يحتاجها أولاده.

"للذين يسألونه": المتمسكون بصلواتهم فى إيمان ولجاجة، ومتكلين على الله.

          لا تَصْغِ لشكوك إبليس إذا تأخر الله فى الاستجابة لطلباتك، بل ألح عليه، واثقا من محبته، وأنه يعطيك فى الوقت المناسب ما هو لخيرك.



ع12: لكيما يستجيب الله لطلباتنا، ينبغى أن نعمل الخير مع الآخرين. فإن كنا نريد أن يعملوا الخير معنا، فلنبدأ نحن أولا بذلك؛ فمحبة الآخرين هى كمال الوصية والناموس.

          عندما تقابل أى إنسان، ضع نفسك مكانه، وفكر ماذا ينتظر منك، حتى تقدم له ما يحتاجه من حب، أو ما ينتظره من اهتمام وتعاطف ومساندة. وإذا أساء إليك أحد، لا تتسرع فى الرد عليه أو إدانته فى قلبك، بل اشعر بظروفه لتلتمس له العذر وتحنو عليه ولو بصلاة فى قلبك.



(3) الباب الضيّق (ع 13-14):

13- "ادخلوا من الباب الضيّق، لأنه واسع الباب ورحب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الهلاك، وكثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه. 14- ما أضيق الباب وأكرب الطريق الذى يؤدى إلى الحياة، وقليلون هم الذين يجدونه."



يدعونا المسيح للدخول من "الباب الضيّق"، أى احتمال الآلام لأجل الملكوت. ويحذرنا من الباب الواسع والطريق الرحب المريح، أى الذى يوفر للإنسان ملذات وشهوات العالم المختلفة، لأنه يؤدى إلى الهلاك. ولكن للأسف، من أجل إغراء شهوات العالم، يسير الكثيرون فى هذا الطريق المميت.

أما طريق الخلاص، فهو "الباب الضيّق"، الذى هو الصليب، والطريق الكرب، الذى هو احتمال الآلام، وهذا ما اجتازه المسيح لأجلنا.

"قليلون هم الذين يجدونه": ليس لأن طريق الخلاص غامض ومخفى عن العيون، لكن لأن الشهوات الشريرة ومشاغل العالم تبعد الناس عنه، فلا يجدونه.

          لكيما نكون تلاميذ لمخلّصنا، لابد أن نحمل صليبه وراءه، أى نتنازل عن شهواتنا الشريرة بالتوبة، ونتجرد من انشغالات العالم، لنُفرِغ قلوبنا للاهتمام بمحبة الله، فيملك على قلوبنا الآن وإلى الأبد.



(4) الأنبياء الكذبة (ع 15-20):

15- "احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب الحملان، ولكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة. 16- من ثمارهم تعرفونهم، هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا، أو من الحسك تينا؟ 17- هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع أثمارا جيدة، وأما الشجرة الردية فتصنع أثمارا ردية. 18- لا تقدر شجرة جيدة أن تصنع أثمارا ردية، ولا شجرة ردية أن تصنع أثمارا جيدة. 19- كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا، تُقطَع وتُلقَى فى النار. 20- فإذًا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم."



ع15: "الأنبياء الكذبة": هم من يعلمون تعاليم غريبة عن الكنيسة، ويخدعون الناس بمظهرهم اللطيف، ولكن قلوبهم فى الداخل وحشية قاسية. يفكرون فى داخلهم ما هو لمصلحتهم، وليس لمجد الله كما يدعون؛ فينبهنا المسيح للابتعاد عنهم والثبات فى الكنيسة.

"ثياب الحملان": أى أنهم ذئاب لهم مظهر الحملان، ومعناه تظاهرهم بالتقوى والفضائل ليخدعوا البسطاء، ويبعدوهم عن الكنيسة واجتماعاتها، ويجعلوهم يرتبطون باجتماعات غريبة، ويخدعوهم بأن هذا هو التفسير الصحيح لكلام الله.



ع16-18: لنعرف حقيقة هؤلاء الأنبياء، ننظر إلى "ثمارهم"، أى طباعهم وأفعالهم، لأنه إن كان القلب قاسيا، فمهما تظاهر، ستُفضَح قسوته فى بعض المواقف.

"الشوك": يمثل عدم البركة والإساءة للآخرين، فلا يبذلون أية تضحية (المرموز إليها بالعنب الذى يُعصَر، فيعطى خمرا، أى فرحا)، فالأنانى القاسى لا يهتم بالبذل لأجل الآخرين.

"الحسك": هو نبات جاف يشبه الشوك فى ضآلته، لا يمكنه أن يعطى تينا.

ثمرة التين: مكونة من حبات صغيرة اتحدت معا بالحب داخل غلاف واحد، فترمز للوحدانية والحب.

فالإنسان المنعزل فى أنانية وحده، لا يمكن أن يتحد بوحدانية حب مع الآخرين.

فمن الطبيعى أن الشجرة الجيدة، أى القلب المحب لله، سيعطى ثمارا صالحة. والعكس صحيح، فالإنسان الشرير سيفعل شرورا.

فلابد من تغيير القلب بالتوبة، لتصير الثمار صالحة.



ع19-20: "تُلقَى فى النار": كما أن العادة هى حرق الأشجار غير المفيدة، كذلك هؤلاء المعلمون الكذبة، لا ينتظرهم إلا العذاب فى النار الأبدية.

فإن تمادى هؤلاء الأشرار فى تعاليمهم المضلة، ستكون نهايتهم الهلاك، أى النار الأبدية. فينبغى التدقيق قبل أن نتبع أى إنسان، ونتأكد من سلوكه وفضائله، وأنه ابن الكنيسة وخاضع للآباء الروحيين.

          كن مميزا لمن حولك مع احتفاظك بمحبتك لهم. لا تنساق وراء تعاليم غريبة عن روح الكنيسة، أو تحضر اجتماعات ليس لها الصفة الرسمية والتبعية الكنسية، أو تستضيف أناسا لا تعرفهم بدعوى أن يحدثوك عن الله. اثبت فى كنيستك وأسرارك المقدسة واجتماعاتك الروحية، فتنمو فى معرفة الله ومحبته.



(5) الأعمال الصالحة (ع 21-23):

21- "ليس كل من يقول لى: يا رب، يا رب، يدخل ملكوت السماوات، بل الذى يفعل إرادة أبى الذى فى السماوات. 22- كثيرون سيقولون لى فى ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب، أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. 23- فحينئذ أُصَرِّحُ لهم، إنى لم أعرفكم قط، اذهبوا عنى يا فاعلى الإثم."



"من يقول لى: يا رب، يا رب": أى ينتمى إلى المسيح وينادى باسمه، ولكن لا يطبّق وصاياه، وتكرار كلمة "يا رب"، تعنى تأكيد ارتباطهم الظاهرى بالمسيح.

"يفعل إرادة أبى": أى يطيع الله ويحفظ وصاياه، ويتبع تعاليم الكنيسة.

"ذلك اليوم": هو يوم الدينونة الأخير.

"لم أعرفكم": أى لم يعرفهم كبنين له، مرتبطين بالحقيقة به.

يُظهر المسيح نفسه كديّان عادل فى نهاية الأيام، يعرف أولاده الحقيقيين الخاضعين له، الذين يطيعون وصاياه. أما من ظنوا أن مواهب الله المعطاة لهم دليل على خلاصهم، فسيرفضهم الله ويلقيهم فى العذاب الأبدى، لأنهم لم يستخدموا مواهب الله مثل، التنبؤ أى التعليم الروحى، أو إخراج الشياطين، أو عمل المعجزات، ليتوبوا عن خطاياهم الشخصية ويلتصقوا بمحبة الله. فالموهبة ليست دليلا على خلاص الإنسان، بل ثمار الروح القدس، أى الفضائل.

          كن أمينا فى استخدام عطايا الله لك، لتقودك للتوبة ومحبة الله وكل إنسان.



(6) البناء على الصخر (ع 24-27):

24- "فكل من يسمع أقوالى هذه ويعمل بها، أشبّهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر. 25- فنزل المطر، وجاءت الأنهار، وهبت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت، فلم يسقط، لأنه كان مؤسسا على الصخر. 26- وكل من يسمع أقوالى هذه ولا يعمل بها، يشبّه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل. 27- فنزل المطر، وجاءت الأنهار، وهبت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط، وكان سقوطه عظيما."



ع24-25: يختتم المسيح عظته على الجبل بتأكيد أهمية العمل بوصاياه، وليس مجرد سماعها والإعجاب بها.

"عاقل": أى يفحص حياته ويدقق فى تصرفاته.

فمن يعمل بالوصية، يشبّهه برجل أراد أن يبنى بيتا يسكن فيه، فحفر فى الأرض وعَمَّقَ الحفر حتى وصل إلى الصخر، فوضع أساس بيته عليه، ثم بناه وارتفع به فى الهواء، فعندما أمطرت السماء بسيول عنيفة، وهجمت السيول كأنهار وصدمت هذا البيت، وكانت تصحبها رياح عاصفة، لم تستطع أن تزعزعه، لأنه كان مؤسسا على الصخر.

"الصخر": يشير إلى المسيح، إذ قال عن نفسه أنه هو حجر الزاوية (ص 21: 42)، وقال بولس الرسول أن المسيح هو الأساس الذى يُبْنَى عليه البيت الروحى (1كو 3: 11)، فيلزم وضع الأساس عليه، أى الإيمان به، لبناء حياتنا الروحية، ثابتين فى الكنيسة، جسده، ومتحدين به فى الأسرار المقدسة.

"المطر... الأنهار": ترمز للشهوات المادية.

"الرياح": ترمز للتجارب وحروب الشيطان.

إن قامت هذه علينا، فلن تستطيع أن تزعزع حياتنا، لأننا نطيع وصايا المسيح.



ع26-27: "جاهل": لا يريد أن يفهم أو يتعب فى الاهتمام بخلاص نفسه. فالذى يكتفى بمعرفة المسيح، ولا يريد أن يتعب فى تنفيذ وصاياه، يشبه من لا يريد التعب فى الحفر العميق، أى رفض حمل الصليب، والتعمق فى معرفة الله وتنفيذ وصاياه، إذ أنه محب للمظاهر.

"الرمل": يرمز لضعف الإيمان، وكذلك كلام الهرطقات المزيف، الذى يعد الناس بالخلاص دون جهاد.

فإذ يرفضون التعب فى تنفيذ الوصية إذا قامت عليهم التجارب وحروب إبليس، يسقط كل بنائهم الروحى، ويبعدون عن الله، ويكون مصيرهم الهلاك الأبدى.

"عظيما": أى انهيار كامل للإنسان، وهلاك أبدى.

          التزم بتدريب روحى محدد كل يوم، ليتحول كلام الله الذى تقرأه إلى تنفيذ عملى فى حياتك.




(7) إعجاب الجموع (ع 28-29):

28- فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال، بهتت الجموع من تعليمه. 29- لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة.

"كمن له سلطان": لأنه هو الذى خلق الإنسان ويفهم أعماقه، وهو واضع الشريعة، ويصاحب كلامه قوة روحه القدّوس.

كان تأثر الجموع بكلام المسيح فى هذه العظة شديدا، لأن كلام معلميهم من الكتبة والفرّيسيّين لم يكن بهذه القوة، أى قوة الروح القدس المؤثرة فى القلوب، إذ كان المسيح يتكلم بما هو مقتنع به ويحياه، فكان مؤثرا فى النفوس.

          طبِّق ما تقوله فى حياتك قبل أن تُعَلِّم به غيرك، حتى يؤثر فيهم.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 8*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّامِنُ

شفاء المرضى i انتهار الرياح



(1) شفاء الأبرص (ع 1-4):

1- ولما نزل من الجبل، تبعته جموع كثيرة. 2- وإذا أبرص قد جاء وسجد له، قائلا: "يا سيد، إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرنى." 3- فمد يسوع يده ولمسه، قائلا: "أريد، فاطهر." وللوقت طهر برصه. 4- فقال له يسوع: "انظر أن لا تقول لأحد، بل اذهب أَرِ نفسك للكاهن، وقدّم القربان الذى أمر به موسى، شهادة لهم."



ع1: إذ تأثرت الجموع بكلامه، تعلقت القلوب به، فتبعوه ليسمعوا المزيد من عظاته. ورحب المسيح بهم ليعمل معجزاته أمامهم، فيُثَبّت إيمانهم. وسار فى السهل بجوار بحر طبرية فى طريقه إلى مدينة كَفْرَنَاحُومَ.



ع2: مرض البَرَص يظهر فى شكل بقع على الجلد، فهو يشبه مرض البهاق الحالى، وكذلك يمكن لبعض الأجزاء المصابة أن تنفصل عن الجسد، فهو يشبه أيضا مرض الجزام، وهو يرمز للنجاسة، ويلزم لمن يصيبه أن يُعزل عن الناس مهما كان مركزه، ويشق ثيابه ويغطى شاربيه ويكشف رأسه. وإذا اقترب منه إنسان ينادى: "نجس، نجس"، حتى ينبهه ليبتعد عنه (لا 13: 45)؛ وهذا المرض غير موجود حاليا.

وفيما كان المسيح نازلا من الجبل (وهذا يرمز لتنازل المسيح بالحب ليشفى نجاستنا وضعفنا)، طهّر هذا اليهودى الأبرص (إشارة إلى تطهير الأمة اليهودية من التعاليم الغريبة) ورجوعها إلى وصايا الله.

وقد قابل هذا الأبرص المسيح خارج المدينة، حيث كان معزولا، لأنه سمع عن تعاليمه وقوته فى شفاء الأمراض.

"سجد له": إعلانا لإيمانه بالمسيح واتضاعه أمامه.

"إن أردت": صيغة مهذبة فى التخاطب مع المسيح، وتسليم لمشيئته.

"تقدر": ثقة وإيمان بالمسيح الشافى.

           آمن بقدرة الله على غفران خطيتك، واطلب معونته، فيحررك منها، ويعطيك مشاعر التوبة والاعتراف، مهما كان ضعفك.



ع3: أمر المسيح الأبرص أن يَطْهُرَ، وَقَرَنَ كلامه بالفعل، ولمسه فشُفى فى الحال، وتغير لون جلده وعاد طبيعيا.

وقد لمسه المسيح ليعلمنا أن نقرن كلامنا بالأفعال، وليعلن سلطانه وطهارته التى لا تتأثر بلمس النجسينٍ، بل تطهّرهم، لأنه هو الله القادر على التطهير.

كما أننا أيضا إن عشنا فى طهارة القلب، لا نتنجس بالشر إن اضطرتنا الظروف لمواجهته فى العالم.



ع4: "لا تقول لأحد": لأن المسيح لا يطلب الكرامة من الناس، ولأن هدفه من المعجزات تثبيت تعاليمه وليس إبهار الجموع.

وأعلن المسيح عدم نقضه للناموس، بل تكميله بإرساله الأبرص الذى شفاه، ليقدم ذبيحة حسب الشريعة، بعد أن يفحصه الكاهن ويتأكد من شفائه، وحتى تكون هذه بشارة للكهنة اليهود ليؤمنوا به، إذ يروا أن سلطانه أقوى من سلطانهم فى القدرة على الشفاء.

"القربان": الذى أوصت به الشريعة، وهو عصفوران (لا 14: 4).



(2) شفاء غلام قائد المائة (ع 5-13):

5- ولما دخل يسوع كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، جاء إليه قائد مئة يطلب إليه. 6- ويقول: "يا سيد، غلامى مطروح فى البيت مفلوجا، متعذبا جدا." 7- فقال له يسوع: أنا آتى وأشفيه." 8- فأجاب قائد المئة وقال: "يا سيد، لست مستحقا أن تدخل تحت سقفى، لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامى. 9- لأنى أنا أيضا إنسان تحت سلطان، لى جند تحت يدى، أقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب، ولآخر ائت فيأتى، ولعبدى افعل هذا فيفعل." 10- فلما سمع يسوع تعجب، وقال للذين يتبعون: "الحق أقول لكم، لم أجد ولا فى إسرائيل إيمانا بمقدار هذا. 11- وأقول لكم، إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب، ويتكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب فى ملكوت السماوات. 12- وأما بنو الملكوت، فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية، هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان." 13- ثم قال يسوع لقائد المئة: "اذهب، وكما آمنت ليكن لك." فبرأ غلامه فى تلك الساعة.

ع5-6: "جاء": يظهر من (لو 7: 3) أنه أرسل شيوخ اليهود للمسيح، ليطلبوا باسمه شفاء لعبده، ونُسب المجىء هنا للقائد لأن الشيوخ مندوبون عنه.

"قائد مئة": مسئول عن تشكيل رومانى قوامه مائة جندى، يوجد فى المدن الكبيرة مثل كَفْرَنَاحُومَ. وهو رجل وثنى، ولكنه تقى ويحب اليهود.

دخل يسوع بعد ذلك مدينة كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، وهى مدينة كبيرة فى الجليل، فتقدم إليه قائد مائة، وطلب منه شفاء أحد عبيده كان مصابا بالشلل ومطروحا فى بيته؛ وهذا يُظهر حنان هذا القائد وعنايته بعبيده.

"متعذبا جدا": بعض أنواع الشلل يصاحبها آلام شديدة، أو قد يكون معذبا نفسيا من انطراحه على الفراش، وعجزه عن الحركة والقيام بحاجته الضرورية.

ويرمز هذا إلى التجاء الأمم للمسيح، حتى يخلّصهم من الشلل الروحى الذى سقطوا فيه بعبادتهم للأوثان، وكانت نفوسهم معذبة به.



ع7: أظهر يسوع محبته للأمم كما لليهود، واستعداده لأن يدخل بيوتهم ويشفيهم، فهو لا يحتقر الأمم؛ وباتضاع، مستعد أن يذهب إليهم، لأنه تجسد لخلاص العالم كله.

"آتى وأشفيه": هذا يعلن قدرته الكاملة على الشفاء.



ع8-9: "لست مستحقا": رغم مركز هذا القائد، وتعوّد الرومان احتقار اليهود، أظهر هذا القائد اتضاعا غير متوقع أمام المسيح.

"تحت سقفى": لأن اليهود لا يدخلون بيوت الأمم، فلا يحرج المسيح إذا دعاه لشفاء عبده.

قال قائد المائة باتضاع للمسيح إنه غير مستحق أن يزوره فى بيته ليشفى عبده، وأعلن إيمانه أن كلمة واحدة من المسيح قادرة أن تشفى. فهو قائد وله سلطان على جنوده، فبالأولى المسيح، الإله العظيم، له سلطان على كل شىء.

"تحت سلطان": أى تحت سلطة قادة فى الجيش أكبر منى، أو تحت سلطان الملك، مع هذا أستطيع أن آمر عبدى فيطيعنى، فكم بالأحرى أنت القادر على كل شىء؟!



ع10: أُعْجِبَ المسيح بهذا الإيمان ومدحه، معلنا أنه أعظم من أى إيمان ظهر بين اليهود. فالله عادل يعطى كل إنسان حقه فى الكرامة.

ع11-12: "المشارق والمغارب": أى من الأمم، وهذا إعلان واضح من المسيح أن ملكوته يشمل الأمم أيضا مثل اليهود.

أضاف أن كثيرين من الأمم سيؤمنون ويسبقون إلى الملكوت حيث إبراهيم والآباء، وفى نفس الوقت كثيرون من اليهود، الذين يسميهم "بنو الملكوت"، إذ اختارهم الله شعبا خاصا له، وأعطاهم وصاياه، وَوُلِدَ بينهم ليخلصهم، سيرفضون الإيمان، فيُطرحون فى العذاب الأبدى خارج الملكوت، الذى يعبر عنه ب"الظلمة" حيث لا يوجد نور المسيح.

"صرير الأسنان": يمثل العذاب والغضب واليأس.



ع13: وهب المسيح الشفاء بكلمته عن بُعد، فشُفى العبد فى الحال، وتمتع قائد المائة بالفرح لأجل إيمانه، وهذا يُظهر أمرين هامين:

(1)      قدرة المسيح على الشفاء فى الحال.

(2)      أهمية الشفاعة فى نظر الله، باستجابة المسيح لطلب القائد عن عبده.

           إن طلب منك أحد خدمة، تحنن عليه وأسرع لمساعدته، بل ليتك تشفق على المتعبين حولك قبل أن يطلبوا منك، وتكون مستعدا لبذل كل الجهد حتى تساعدهم، متنازلا عن كرامتك لأجل راحتهم، واثقا أن هذا هو أعظم شىء فى نظر الله، أى عمل الرحمة.



(3) شفاء حماة سِمعان (ع 14-17):

14- ولما جاء يسوع إلى بيت بطرس، رأى حماته مطروحة ومحمومة. 15- فلمس يدها، فتركتها الحمى، فقامت وخدمتهم. 16- ولما صار المساء، قدموا إليه مجانين كثيرين، فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة، وجميع المرضى شفاهم. 17- لكى يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبى القائل: هو أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا.



ع14-15: "بيت بطرس": كان له بيت فى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، مع أن أصله فى بيت صيدا.

" حماته ": هذا معناه أنه كان متزوجا، ولم يعطله زواجه عن اتباع المسيح وخدمته.

"مطروحة ومحمومة": يظهر من هذا أن الحمى كانت شديدة‘ أفقدتها القدرة على الحركة والعمل.

"لمس يدها": ليعلن للناس بطريقة ملموسة قدرته على الشفاء، وأنه مصدر الصحة التى ستنالها المريضة.

والمسيح هنا يهتم بخدامه، فإن كانوا قد تبعوه واتكلوا عليه، فهو يهتم بكل شئونهم، فيشفى أمراضهم هم وأهلهم؛ فالمسيح يعتنى عناية خاصة بأولاده الخدام.

وفى هذه المعجزة أيضا اهتمام بالنساء وترحيب بخدمتهن، إذ عندما شفاها، قامت لتخدمهم.

ومن الناحية الروحية، ترمز الحُمى للأمراض الروحية التى تعطل النفس عن حياتها مع الله وخدمتها له. ولكن، عندما نلتجئ إليه، يشفينا ونستعيد قوتنا الأولى.



ع16-17: انتشر خبر معجزات المسيح فى كل كَفْرَنَاحُومَ. ولأن اليوم كان سبتا، كما يذكر معلمنا مرقس الرسول (1: 21)، أتوا بالمرضى إليه عند المساء، أى بعد انتهاء يوم السبت الذى لا يعملون فيه شيئا (مر 1: 32). وكانوا مرضى بأمراض جسدية مختلفة، أو سكنتهم الشياطين وأحدثت لهم أمراض مثل الجنون، فشفاهم جميعا بمحبته وحنانه. فقد أتى ليرفع عنا أمراضنا، وقد حمل كل آلامنا على الصليب وفدانا، كما تنبأ إشعياء (53: 4).

           الله يبحث عن المتعَبين، ويذهب إليهم لشفائهم، كما تجسد ليرفع عنا أتعابنا. لذا، فلنتشجع ونلتجئ إليه فى كل احتياجاتنا، واثقين من أبوته ومحبته، وكذلك قدرته على حل جميع مشاكلنا. فلا نعتمد على عقولنا وإمكانياتنا أو قدرات المحيطين بنا، فكلها بلا نفع إن لم تكن فى يد الله؛ وبهذا يطمئن قلبنا دائما لوجوده معنا، ولا نقلق من أى شىء يمكن أن يحدث فى المستقبل.



(4) تبعية المسيح (ع 18-22):

18- ولما رأى يسوع جموعا كثيرة حوله، أمر بالذهاب إلى العبر. 19- فتقدم كاتب وقال له: "يا معلم، أتبعك أينما تمضى." 20- فقال له يسوع: "للثعالب أوجرة، ولطيور السماء أوكار، وأما ابن الإنسان فليس له أين يسند رأسه." 21- وقال له آخر من تلاميذه: "يا سيد، ائذن لى أن أمضى أولا وأدفن أبى." 22- فقال له يسوع: "اتبعنى، ودع الموتى يدفنون موتاهم."



ع18: تبعت الجموع الكثيرة المسيح للتمتع بعظاته ومشاهدة معجزاته، فقال لتلاميذه المقربين إليه أن يعبروا من الشاطئ الغربى لبحر الجليل إلى الشاطئ الشرقى، وهو حوالى ستة أميال، أى يستغرق حوالى ساعتين فى السفينة، وذلك حتى تكون هناك فرصة لتبشير أماكن أخرى، وأيضا كراحة لجسده ولتلاميذه، وحتى يهرب من اليهود الذين يريدون أن يقيموه ملكا أرضيا يحررهم من الرومان، لأن ملكوته أعظم من هذا، وهو ملكوت السموات.

ع19: فيما هو ذاهب إلى الشاطئ، تقدم إليه واحد من الكتبة، وهم جماعة متقدمة بين اليهود، عارفين بالكتب المقدسة، لأنهم يهتمون بنسخها، وبالتالى معرفة ما فيها. وطلب هذا الكاتب أن يكون تابعا للمسيح فى كل مكان، بعدما رأى سلطانه على الأمراض، وذلك ليصير له مركزا فى المملكة الجديدة التى يظن اليهود أنه سيقيمها على الأرض.



ع20: كان رد المسيح عليه أنه فقير، ليس له مسكن يسكن فيه مثل باقى البشر، أو حتى الحيوانات مثل الثعالب التى لها مساكن، أى جحور تسمّى أوجرة، ولا أيضا مثل الطيور التى لها مساكن هى أعشاشها أى أوكارها، بل كان يبيت فى أى مكان يستضيفونه فيه، أو ينام أحيانا فى المركب، وأحيانا أخرى يقضى الليل كله مصليا فى الخفاء.

ورد المسيح يُظهر أن غرض هذا الكاتب كان الحصول على مركز مادى، وليس المحبة وطلب التلمذة له.

           اسأل نفسك فى تبعيتك للمسيح: هل من أجل محبته أم لنوال طلبات مادية؟ وهل تتذمر إذا لم يستجب الله صلاتك، أو تأخر فى الاستجابة؟

          حاول أن تفهم مقاصد الله، لأن غرضه من كل معاملاته معك خلاص نفسك واقترابك إليه، حتى لو استدعى هذا أن تمر ببعض الضيقات، أو تنقصك بعض الأمور المادية.



ع21: تقدم شخص آخر من تابعى المسيح والمتتلمذين على يديه، ولكن ليس من الاثنى عشر تلميذا، معلنا استعداده للاستمرار فى تبعيته دون أى غرض مادى، مثل الكاتب الذى طلب تبعية المسيح فى العدد السابق، ولكن استأذن المسيح فى دفن أبيه. وليس المقصود مجرد دفن الجسد، ولكن مراسم الدفن والتعزية التى كانت تستغرق مدة طويلة، وقد يرتبط بها إجراءات تقسيم الميراث، كما أنها تعلق القلب عاطفيا بأحزان كثيرة يمكن أن تشغله عن خلاص نفسه.



ع22: قال له المسيح: ينبغى التركيز فى التبعية له، وعدم الانشغال بعادات البشر ومشاغلهم العالمية الكثيرة.

"الموتى": يقصد الأحياء جسديا لكن موتى بالروح، أى غير مؤمنين بالمسيح ولا يهتمون بخلاص نفوسهم. وهؤلاء، من أقارب وأصدقاء الميت الذين سينشغلون بمراسم الدفن والتعزية.

فتعلق هذا التلميذ بالماديات الزائلة سيعطله عن الله، فليترك الموتى بالروح ينشغلون بالماديات، أما هو فليتفرغ لله.

ويُفهم من هذ أن المسيح لا يقصد مجرد دفن جسد الميت، ولكن عدم التعطل عن تبعيته بسبب أية تعلقات عاطفية زائدة، وليس العاطفة العادية فى دفن الموتى، أو محبة المحيطين بنا، بل على العكس، نقوم بواجباتنا نحو الوالدين وكل الأحباء من أجل الله، وهدفنا واضح أمامنا، وهو خلاص نفوسنا.



(5) انتهار الرياح (ع 23-27):

23- ولما دخل السفينة، تبعه تلاميذه. 24- وإذا اضطراب عظيم قد حدث فى البحر، حتى غطت الأمواج السفينة، وكان هو نائما. 25- فتقدم تلاميذه وأيقظوه قائلين: "يا سيد، نجنا فإننا نهلك." 26- فقال لهم: "ما بالكم خائفين يا قليلى الإيمان؟" ثم قام وانتهر الرياح والبحر، فصار هُدُوٌّ عظيم. 27- فتعجب الناس قائلين: "أى إنسان هذا، فإن الرياح والبحر جميعا تطيعه؟!"



ع23-24: دخل المسيح السفينة ليعبر بحيرة طبرية، أى بحر الجليل إلى الجانب الشرقى، ونام داخل السفينة.

"اضطراب عظيم": كانت بحيرة طبرية منخفضة كثيرا عن سطح البحر، ومحاطة بالجبال، وبالتالى معرضة لرياح فجائية تهيّج أمواجها.

"نائما": بالإضافة إلى أن نوم المسيح يؤكد ناسوته، وحاجته إلى النوم والراحة، إلا أنه كان نوما مقصودا حتى يمتحن إيمان تلاميذه، ومن ناجية أخرى، يَظهر عجزهم، رغم خبرتهم فى الصيد وركوب البحر، فيشعروا بالحاجة لله المخلّص.

واجهت السفينة رياحا شديدة، وارتفعت الأمواج حتى غطتها، وكادت أن تغرق.

وتشير الرياح للتجارب، والأمواج للعالم المضطرب، والسفينة لحياتنا التى يسكنها المسيح، ولكنه نائم، أى غير عامل فينا، لعدم التجائنا إليه، واعتمادنا على قوتنا الذاتية التى يظهر عجزها أمام قسوة حروب إبليس.



ع25: أخيرا، إذ تأكد التلاميذ من عجزهم، التجأوا للمسيح، معلنين أنهم هالكون، لضعفهم أمام عنف الرياح والأمواج، طالبين منه أن ينجيهم.

ع26: قبل أن يُظهر المسيح سلطانه على الطبيعة، وبخ ضعف إيمانهم. فبعدما رأوا معجزاته، كان ينبغى أن يثقوا ويؤمنوا بلاهوته، فلا يخافوا من الأمواج؛ ثم أمر الرياح والأمواج فهدأت.

"قليلى الإيمان": إن لهم إيمان ولذلك التجأوا إليه، ولكنه قليل، بدليل خوفهم وعدم ثقتهم فى قدرته الكاملة على إنقاذهم.

"انتهر": إعلان للاهوت المسيح وسلطانه على الطبيعة، كأنها شخص يأمره فيطيعه.

"هُدُوٌّ عظيم": يُظهر قوة المعجزة فى سكون الرياح والأمواج حالا وتماما.

           إذا قابلتك تجربة أو سقطت فى خطية، فأسرع لتوقظ المسيح النائم فيك بصلاة متضرعة واتضاع، فينجيك ويعيد إليك سلامك.



ع27: أمام سلطان المسيح على الطبيعة، وظهور قوة لاهوته، تعجب التلاميذ، وبدأ إيمانهم ينمو، ومعرفتهم بالمسيح الإله الحقيقى تزيد.



(6) مجنونا كورة الجرجسيين (ع 28-34):

28- ولما جاء إلى العبر، إلى كورة الجرجسيين، استقبله مجنونان خارجان من القبور، هائجان جدا، حتى لم يكن أحد يقدر أن يجتاز من تلك الطريق. 29- وإذا هما قد صرخا قائليْن: "ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله، أجئت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا؟" 30- وكان بعيدا منهم قطيع خنازير كثيرة ترعى. 31- فالشياطين طلبوا إليه قائلين: "إن كنت تخرجنا، فَأْذَنْ لنا أن نذهب إلى قطيع الخنازير." 32- فقال لهم: "امضوا." فخرجوا وَمَضَوْا إلى قطيع الخنازير، وإذا قطيع الخنازير كله قد اندفع من على الجرف إلى البحر، ومات فى المياه. 33- أما الرعاة، فهربوا ومضوا إلى المدينة، وأخبروا عن كل شىء، وعن أمر المجنونين. 34- فإذا كل المدينة قد خرجت لملاقاة يسوع. ولما أبصروه، طلبوا أن ينصرف عن تخومهم.



ع28: "إلى العبر": وصل المسيح بالسفينة إلى الشاطئ الشرقى من بحر الجليل.

"كورة الجرجسيين": قرية موجودة بين بلاد الجدريين، على الشاطئ الشرقى من بحيرة طبرية.

أسرع نحو المسيح مجنونان كانا يسكنان فى قبور هذه المدينة. ويبدو أن أحدهما كان أكثر هياجا من الآخر، فذكره معلمانا مرقس ولوقا (مر 5: 1-20؛ لو 8: 26-39)، وأهملا ذكر المجنون الثانى. ومن شدة هياجهما، قطعا الطريق على المارة، فكان الناس يخافون المرور فى هذا الطريق.

وقد سكنت الشياطين فى هذين المجنونين فأفقدتهما عقليهما، ولم يعودا يتمتعان بالسلام الطبيعى الذى للبشر.

هذا هو فعل الشياطين القاسية على البشر المتهاونين، عندما يبتعدون عن الله. بل أكثر من هذا كانا، بهياجهما، يمنعان الآخرين من المرور فى هذا الطريق، فالشيطان يحاول تعطيل الناس عن المرور فى طريق الله.



ع29: لم تحتمل الشياطين رؤية المسيح، فصرخت فى ضعف وخوف من سلطانه ألا يعذبهم. وكانت تسكن فى هذين المجنونين مجموعة كبيرة من الشياطين، وليس شيطان واحد، لذلك تكلموا بصيغة الجمع.

"قبل الوقت": أى قبل يوم الدينونة.

"تعذبنا": تهلكنا وتلقينا فى العذاب الأبدى.



ع30-31: كان بجوار المدينة هضاب ترعى فيها قطعان من الخنازير يبلغ عددها حوالى ألفين (مر 5: 13)، فطلبت الشياطين من المسيح، إذا أراد أن يخرجهم من المجنونين، أن يسمح لهم بالدخول فى الخنازير. وهذا يُظهر بوضوح سلطان المسيح على الشياطين، فلا تتحرك دون إذنه، وكذلك يُظهر شر الشياطين التى تريد قتل الخنازير لتهييج أصحابها ضد المسيح ومنع كرازته.



ع32: سمح لهم المسيح بدخول الخنازير، فاندفعت من الشاطئ إلى البحر وغرقت كلها.

هذا يُظهر قسوة الشياطين التى تريد إهلاكنا، ولكن المسيح لم يسمح لهم بإهلاك المجنونين، وسمح فقط بإهلاك الخنازير، لأن الخنازير محرمة عند اليهود، فتربيتها كانت ضد الناموس الإلهى. وهذا يُظهر أن الهياج والجنون الذى فى المجنونين لم يكن مرضا عصبيا، بل بفعل الشياطين.

"الجرف": أى من سفح الجبل إلى حافة البحر.

ع33-34: انزعج الرعاة جدا من قوة المعجزة، وحزنوا لضياع ثروتهم، وأخبروا الجرجسيين سكان المدينة، الذين خرجوا ورأوا المسيح، وخافوا من قوته، وحزنوا لضياع ممتلكات المدينة، وهى هذه الخنازير. وفى قسوة قلب، لم يهتموا بشفاء المجنونين، لأن تعلقهم بالماديات أعمى عيونهم، ولم يروا النعمة الإلهية التى يمكن أن يتباركوا بها من المسيح، بل خافوا أن يخسروا شيئا ماديا آخر، فطلبوا من المسيح ألا يدخل مدينتهم.

تركهم المسيح لتعلقهم بالماديات، وإن كان فى نفس الوقت أرسل المجنونين اللذين شُفيا، ليكرزا باسمه "فى العشر المدن" (مر 5: 20)، وهى المدن المحيطة بمدينتهما.

           إن محبة المال والماديات تعمى عينيك عن فهم أعمال الله، بل تجعلك ترفض عمل نعمته فيك، فتخسر سكنى المسيح فى قلبك. لذا، حاول أن تشعر بمن حولك وتسعى لخدمتهم، وتضحى بشىء من الماديات التى عندك، حتى تنتبه وتنفتح عيناك، وترى عمل الله المقدم لك.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 9*

الأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ

شفاء المرضى - إخراج الشياطين - إقامة ابنة يايروس



(1) شفاء المفلوج (ع 1-8):

1- فدخل السفينة، واجتاز وجاء إلى مدينته. 2- وإذا مفلوج يقدمونه إليه، مطروحا على فراش. فلما رأى يسوع إيمانهم، قال للمفلوج: "ثق يا بنى، مغفورة لك خطاياك." 3- وإذا قوم من الكتبة قد قالوا فى أنفسهم: "هذا يجدف." 4- فعلم يسوع أفكارهم، فقال: "لماذا تفكرون بالشر فى قلوبكم؟ 5- أيما أيسر، أن يقال مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال قم وامش؟ 6- ولكن، لكى تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطانا على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا." حينئذ قال للمفلوج: "قم، احمل فراشك واذهب إلى بيتك." 7- فقام ومضى إلى بيته. 8- فلما رأى الجموع تعجبوا، ومجدوا الله الذى أعطى الناس سلطانا مثل هذا.



ع1: بعدما رفض الجرجسيون المسيح، ركب السفينة وعاد إلى مدينته – أى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ - التى اتخذها مكانا له يصنع فيه معجزاته، ويلقى فيه تعاليمه. وبعودته إلى مدينته يُظهر لنا أهمية الاهتمام بوطننا، مع اتساع قلبنا بالحب للجميع.

ويظهر هنا أن المسيح عبر من غرب بحيرة طبرية إلى شرقها حتى يشفى المجنونين، ثم عاد بعد ذلك مباشرة إلى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ. وهذا يبيّن أهمية النفس الواحدة عند المسيح، كيف يسافر ساعات حتى يلتقى بها ويخلّصها.



ع2: أصيب هذا الإنسان بالشلل وفشلت محاولات علاجه، وعندما سمع أصدقاؤه الأربعة بمجىء المسيح إلى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، أسرعوا يحملونه إليه ليشفيه. ويذكر لنا البشيران مرقس (2: 3-12) ولوقا (5: 18-26) أنهم وجدوا زحاما حول البيت، فصعدوا إلى السقف وثقبوه، ودَلَّوُا المفلوج بسريره أمام المسيح الجالس بين الجموع. ولما نظر المسيح إيمان هؤلاء الأصدقاء، ورأى سبب مرض هذا الإنسان – وهو الخطية - منحه الغفران بسلطان لاهوته، وهى النعمة الأكبر، أى شفاء الروح قبل شفاء الجسد.

ع3: كان جالسا حول المسيح مجموعة من الكتبة – وهم العارفون بالشريعة - والقادة الدينيون لليهود، فبدلا من أن يقوموا بعملهم كخدام لهذا الشعب، وأن يقدموهم للمسيح ليشفيهم ويغفر خطاياهم، تفكروا بالشر فى قلوبهم، قائلين: كيف يتكلم هذا الإنسان بتجاديف، لأنه، وهو إنسان، يتكلم كإله له سلطان الغفران.

"يجدف": يدعى سلطانا له مع أنه من حق الله وحده.



ع4: عرف يسوع أفكارهم دون أن يسمعها، وهذا يؤكد لاهوته، لأنه لا يعرف الفكر الداخلى إلا الله، ووبخهم على أفكارهم الشريرة، وهذا يوضح أن الفكر الشرير خطية، وليس فقط الفعل والكلام.



ع5-7: سأل المسيح الكتبة عما هو الأسهل، غفران الخطية أم شفاء الجسد؟ ولم يجيبوا لخوفهم منه، إذ عرف أفكارهم دون أن يقولوها… والإجابة بالطبع أن الأسهل هو شفاء الجسد. فالله، صاحب السلطان، أعطى ما هو أهم، وهو الغفران. ثم، كدليل على لاهوته، أعطى الشفاء الجسدى، فقال للمفلوج: "قم، احمل فراشك (سريرك) واذهب إلى بيتك."

حمل السرير: يعلن قوة صحة المفلوج، والسرير يذكّر الإنسان بآلام المرض، فعندما يحمله يشعر بقوة المعجزة، ويذكر ضعفه السابق، ويشكر الله.

البيت: هو حياته الأولى، ويرمز لعودته إلى الكنيسة، وعلاقته مع الله بعد الشفاء من المرض الروحى.

"ابن الإنسان": المقصود به المسيح المتأنس.

"سلطانا على الأرض": أى سلطان الله الذى فى السموات فى غفران الخطايا وشفاء المرضى، والقدرة على أى شىء.



ع8: لما رأت الجموع عظمة المعجزة، تعجبوا جدا ومجدوا الله، لأنه أعطى هذا السلطان العظيم لواحد من البشر، وهو يسوع، إذ لم يستطيعوا بعد أن يؤمنوا بتجسد المسيح ولاهوته.

           امتدح كل عمل حسن تراه ولا تشك فى كل شىء وتظن السوء، وعلى قدر ما تكون متضعا، تستطيع أن ترى فضائل الآخرين، ولا تدين أحدا، وتمجد الله دائما.

(2) دعوة متى (ع 9-13):

9- وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك، رأى إنسانا جالسا عند مكان الجباية اسمه متى، فقال له: "اتبعنى." فقام وتبعه. 10- وبينما هو متكئ فى البيت، إذا عشارون وخطاة كثيرون قد جاءوا واتكأوا مع يسوع وتلاميذه. 11- فلما نظر الفرّيسيّون، قالوا لتلاميذه: "لماذا يأكل معلمكم مع العشارين والخطاة؟" 12- فلما سمع يسوع، قال لهم: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب، بل المرضى. 13- فاذهبوا وتعلّموا ما هو، إنى أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، لأنى لم آت لأدعو أبرارا، بل خطاة، إلى التوبة."



ع9: كان متى – كاتب هذا الإنجيل - يعمل جامعا للضرائب، وكانت هذه المهنة ترتبط بالقسوة والظلم ومحبة المال، لأن جامع الضرائب كان يدفع أولا للسلطة الرومانية الضريبة المطلوبة عن القرية أو المكان الموكل عليه، ثم يجمعها بمساعدة العساكر الرومانيين، فكان يجمع أكثر مما دفعه مهما كان فقر الناس.

ولكن، عندما رأى يسوع وسمع كلامه، تحركت مشاعره، فأطاع دعوته، وترك كل أعماله وأمواله وخطاياه، متكلا عليه، ولم يستشر أقاربه وأحباءه حتى لا يتعطل.

وتظهر هنا محبة المسيح واتضاعه، أن يدعو تلاميذه من الصيادين، أو الأشرار مثل متى العشار المعروف بالقسوة والعنف، لكى يطهّرهم ويملأهم بروحه القدّوس، فيكون المجد له وليس للقوة البشرية.

"مكان الجباية": غالبا خيمة ضخمة، تقام على الطريق لجمع الأموال فيها تحت حراسة الجند الرومانيين.

"اتبعنى": قد يكون سمع عن المسيح قبلا ورآه، فكان له استعداد أن يطيعه فورا عندما يدعوه.



ع10: العشارون والخطاة: نظرا لطمع وقسوة العشارين، ارتبط اسمهم بالخطاة، وكانوا مرفوضين من المجتمع اليهودى.

بعدما تبع متى المسيح، فرح قلبه جدا، فاشتاق أن يتمتع زملاؤه من العشارين والخطاة بمعرفة المسيح. فبحكمة روحية، صنع وليمة للمسيح، دعا إليها كل أصدقائه ليسمعوا ويتوبوا عن خطاياهم. وقد قبل المسيح الدعوة، لأنه أتى لخلاص الخطاة وليس الأبرار.



ع11: لكن الفرّيسيّين المتمسكين بمظاهر الحياة الروحية وليس جوهرها، وبكبرياء ينتقدون الآخرين، وبخوا تلاميذ المسيح، لأن معلمهم يجلس ويأكل مع الخطاة. فاهتموا بالمظهر دون أن يبحثوا عن سبب وجوده فى الوليمة، أى اهتمامه بخلاص هذه النفوس.



ع12: "سمع يسوع": كان كلام الفرّيسيّين مع تلاميذه، لأنهم خافوا أن يكلموه، أما هو، فبقوة، أعلن لهم خطأهم فى الابتعاد عن دعوة الخطاة للتوبة بحجة عدم التنجس بمخالطتهم، وأظهر لهم المسيح سبب تجسده، وهو دعوة الخطاة للتوبة، وهذا منطقى، إن الطبيب يذهب للمرضى وليس للأصحاء؛ فمن الطبيعى أن يهتم المسيح بالبعيدين ليتوبوا عن خطاياهم.



ع13: عاتبهم يسوع بلطف، مطالبا قلوبهم بالرحمة على الخطاة، أهم من تقديم الذبائح بدون فهم، لأن الذبيحة رمز لتضحية المسيح بحياته على الصليب حتى يرحم الخطاة، وهذه الكلمات أعلنها قبلا هوشع فى (6: 6).

"أبرارا": فى أعين أنفسهم، لأنه لا يوجد إنسان بار، بل الكل خطاة محتاجين لفداء المسيح.

"خطاة": أى المشهورون بخطاياهم مثل العشارين.

          اهتم بالبعيدين لتدعوهم للمسيح، وَصَلِّ لأجلهم، وابحث عن طرق لجذبهم إلى الله، إن لم يكن بالكلام المباشر، فبالكلام غير المباشر مثل التحدث مع آخرين أمامهم، أو تقديم كلمات مشجعة أو أعمال محبة تلين قلوبهم، حتى يرجعوا عن رفضهم لله.



(3) مفهوم الصوم (ع 14-17):

14- حينئذ أتى إليه تلاميذ يوحنا قائلين: "لماذا نصوم نحن والفرّيسيّون كثيرا، وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟" 15- فقال لهم يسوع: "هل يستطيع بنو العرس أن ينوحوا ما دام العريس معهم؟ ولكن، ستأتى أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم، فحينئذ يصومون. 16- ليس أحد يجعل رقعة من قطعة جديدة على ثوب عتيق، لأن الْمِلْءَ يأخذ من الثوب، فيصير الخَرْقُ أردأ. 17- ولا يجعلون خمرا جديدة فى زِقَاقٍ عتيقة، لئلا تنشق الزقاق، فالخمر تَنْصَبُّ والزقاق تَتْلَفُ، بل يجعلون خمرا جديدة فى زقاق جديدة، فَتُحْفَظُ جميعا."



ع14: "تلاميذ يوحنا": بعضهم تبع المسيح وصار من تلاميذه، وبعضهم لم ينضم، متمسكين فقط بتعاليم يوحنا بالتوبة والنسك؛ فهؤلاء المتكلمون هم غير تلاميذ المسيح.

"كثيرا": فرض الفرّيسيّون أصواما أخرى غير التى تنص عليها الشريعة، ولم يلتزم بها تلاميذ المسيح مثل معظم اليهود.

تذمر تلاميذ يوحنا والفرّيسيّون على المسيح، لأن تلاميذه لا يصومون. وهذا معناه إحساسهم بثقل الصوم كفريضة صعبة عليهم، يريدون التحرر منها، أو أن يتحمل الآخرون معاناتها معهم؛ أى لهم شكل الصوم، ولكن لا يشعرون ببركاته الروحية.



ع15: "بنو العرس": أقرباء وأصدقاء العريس المقرَّبون.

"ينوحوا": لأن الصوم مرتبط بالتذلل والدموع والتوبة.

أجاب المسيح بأن تلاميذه، وهم بنو العرس وهو عريسهم، لا يصح أن يصوموا إلا بعد انصراف العريس، لذلك سيصومون عندما يصعد المسيح إلى السماء. أما فى حياته على الأرض، فهم فرحون به، ويُؤَجَّلُ الصوم لأنه دليل التذلل والجهاد الروحى؛ وقد صام الرسل فعلا بعد صعود المسيح.



ع16: عالج المسيح المشكلة الحقيقية، وهى مفهوم الصوم، فهو ليس فريضة إجبارية، بل حب يقدم لله. فإن لم تتغير الحياة كلها بالتوبة، فلا نستفيد من أية ممارسة روحية، لأنها ستكون سطحية، بل ستضر الإنسان إذ يتكبّر بها.

وقد شبّه المسيح هذا الضرر كوضع رقعة قماش جديدة فى ثوب قديم، فتكون أنسجتها أقوى من الأنسجة القديمة فتمزقها لضعفها، وهكذا لا تفيد الرقعة الجديدة الثوب القديم، بل تضره وتمزقه.

"ثوب عتيق": أى ثوب قديم، رمز لحياة الفرّيسيّين الرافضين للإيمان بالمسيح، ومحبين للكبرياء والشرور المختلفة.

الرقعة الجديدة: ترمز للصوم الذى، إن لم يوضع فى حياة متجددة بالإيمان المسيحى، سيضر، أى يضيف كبرياء للفرّيسيّين.

وهذا سبب ثانٍ لعدم صوم التلاميذ، إذ الأهم أولا لهم، ولكل الناس، أن يؤمنوا بالمسيح ويتوبوا عن خطاياهم، حينئذ تُقْبَلُ عبادتهم وأصوامهم.



ع17: "زِقَاقٍ": أوعية جلدية، أى (قِِرَبٌ)، يوضع فيها الخمر أو الماء أو أى سائل.

أيضا الخمر الجديدة قوية لا تحتملها الزقاق القديمة، لأن نواتج التخمر تكون أقوى من جلد الزقاق القديمة الرقيق، فتنشق وينسكب الخمر. لذا، تحتاج الخمر الجديدة لزقاق جديدة، فيكون جلدها سميكا.

"زِقَاقٍ عتيقة": أى أوعية قديمة، ترمز لحياة الفرّيسيّين وتلاميذ يوحنا الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد بالمسيح.

"خمرا جديدة": ترمز للصوم، وهو عبادة روحية مفرحة لقلب الله.

"زقاق جديدة": هى الحياة المتجددة فى المسيح بالإيمان، فتحتمل وتتزين بكل الممارسات الروحية مثل الصوم.

           ليت صومك يقترن بالتوبة والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة، وقراءة الكتاب المقدس والتأمل فيه، فيصير صوما روحانيا يحرك مشاعرك بالحب والرحمة نحو المحتاجين، فتفرح وتشتاق للصوم لأنه واسطة قوية تقرّبك لله، وتخلّص نفسك من شهوات كثيرة.



(4) شفاء نازفة الدم وإقامة ابنة يَايْرُسَ (ع 18-26):

18- وفيما هو يكلمهم بهذا، إذا رئيسٌ قد جاء فسجد له، قائلا: "إن ابنتى الآن ماتت، لكن تعال وضع يدك عليها فتحيا." 19- فقام يسوع وتبعه هو وتلاميذه. 20- وإذا امرأة، نازفة دم منذ اثنتى عشرة سنة، قد جاءت من ورائه وَمَسَّتْ هُدْبَ ثوبه. 21- لأنها قالت فى نفسها: إن مسست ثوبه فقط، شُفِيتُ. 22- فالتفت يسوع وأبصرها، فقال: "ثقى يا ابنة، إيمانك قد شفاك." فشفيت المرأة من تلك الساعة. 23- ولما جاء يسوع إلى بيت الرئيس، ونظر المزمرين والجمع يضجون. 24- قال لهم: "تَنَحَّوْا، فإن الصبية لم تمت، لكنها نائمة." فضحكوا عليه. 25- فلما أخرج الجمع، دخل وأمسك بيدها، فقامت الصبية. 26- فخرج ذلك الخبر إلى تلك الأرض كلها.



ع18-19: جاء إلى المسيح رئيس مجمع من مجامع اليهود، وهى أماكن منتشرة فى كل اليهودية، تقام فيها الصلوات وقراءة الكتب المقدسة، أما الذبائح فتقدم داخل الهيكل فى أورشليم فقط.

وقد جاء هذا الرئيس واسمه يَايْرُسُ (مر 5: 22؛ لو 8: 41) بإيمان واتضاع، ساجدا للمسيح، طالبا منه أن يقيم ابنته التى ماتت بأن يأتى ويلمسها، وهو يؤمن أنها ستقوم.

هذا إيمان عظيم، ولكن إيمان قائد المائة الأممى أعظم منه، إذ قال للمسيح: "قل كلمة فقط فيبرأ غلامى" (ص 8: 10)؛ فهو لا يحتاج للمسيح أن يأتى إليه، بل يكفى أن يأمر، فينسحب المرض.

كان عمر الصبية ابنة يايرس اثنتى عشرة سنة (لو 8: 42)، وهى تشير روحيا إلى أمة اليهود التى لها اثنى عشر سبطا، وقد ماتت فى سريرها، فترمز لخطية الفكر الداخلى، والمسيح قادر على الإقامة من هذه الخطية.

فاستجاب المسيح بمحبة كبيرة كعادته، وذهب إلى بيت يايرس، وتبعه تلاميذه ليروا معجزاته ويسمعوا تعاليمه.



ع20-22: نازفة الدم كان لها اثنتى عشرة سنة تحاول العلاج ولم ينفع، فهى تشير للنفس المريضة روحيا، وقد حاولت بالطرق البشرية علاج الخطية ولم تفلح.

"من ورائه": لم تظهر أمامه، إما لخجلها من مرضها، أو لأن اليهود يعتبرون نزف دم المرأة نجاسة (لا 15: 25-26)، وبالتالى لن يسمحوا لها بلمس المسيح.

لجأت هذه المرأة للمسيح لتقابله فى الطريق، مثل النفس التى تلتقى بالمسيح فى طريق الحياة من خلال أحداث العالم، فتؤمن به وتُشْفَى من أتعابها.

وكانت تؤمن بأن مجرد لمس طرف ثوبه سيشفيها‘ وفعلت هذا فَشُفِيَتْ. وأراد المسيح تمجيد إيمان هذه المرأة، فأعلن ما فعلته أمام الجموع، وأكد لها أنها قد شُفِيَتْ تماما.



ع23-24: وصل المسيح إلى بيت يايرُس، فوجد الأقرباء والأحباء يبكون، بل من استأجروهم من ضاربى المزمار بالألحان الحزينة يعطون أصواتا قوية تثير المشاعر. فطمأن الجميع بأن الصبية نائمة ولم تمت، مع أنها ماتت فعلا. ولكن، بقوة لاهوته، يقدر أن يقيمها؛ ففى نظره رقاد الموت يشبه رقاد النوم.

ولكنهم لم يصدقوا واستهزأوا بكلامه، إذ لا يستطيعون الإيمان بقدرته على الإقامة من الأموات.



ع25-26: أخرج المسيح الجموع غير المؤمنة، وأخذ معه والدى البنت وقليل من تلاميذه (مر 5: 40)، أى الذين يؤمنون بقوته. ثم أمسك بالصبية وأقامها، ففرح أهلها وكل الجموع، ومجدوا الله الذى يقيم الموتى.

وهذا واحد من الإثباتات الكثيرة الواضحة للاهوت المسيح الذى أمر الموت فابتعد، وقامت البنت، وانتشر الخبر فى البلاد المحيطة بكَفْرَنَاحُومَ.

           إن كان لك إيمان، ستعاين أعمال الله العظيمة. فلا تضطرب إذا تعقدت الأمور وظهر أنه لا حل لها، فإلهك يظهر المعجزات فى كل جيل وبطرق لا تخطر على بالك؛ فقط اتكل عليه واثقا من محبته ورعايته.



(5) شفاء الأعميين (ع 27-31):

27- وفيما يسوع مجتاز من هناك، تبعه أعميان، يصرخان ويقولان: "ارحمنا يا ابن داود." 28- ولما جاء إلى البيت، تقدم إليه الأعميان، فقال لهما يسوع: "أتؤمنان أنى أقدر أن أفعل هذا؟" قالا له: "نعم يا سيد." 29- حينئذ لمس أعينهما قائلا: "بحسب إيمانكما ليكن لكما." 30- فانفتحت أعينهما، فانتهرهما يسوع قائلا: "انظرا، لا يعلم أحد." 31- ولكنهما خرجا وأشاعاه فى تلك الأرض كلها.



ع27-28: فيما كان المسيح سائرا فى الطريق، تبعه أعميان يطلبان الشفاء منه. وهما يمثلان اليهود والأمم الذين سقطوا فى ظلمة الخطية، واحتاجوا للمسيح المخلّص لينير حياتهم.

تركهما المسيح يصرخان طوال الطريق، ليمتحن إيمانهما. وعندما وصل إلى البيت الذى كان قاصدا إليه، سألهما: "هل تؤمنان بقدرتى على شفاء أعينكما؟ فأعلنا إيمانهما به أنه المسيا المنتظر، ابن داود، القادر على فتح أعينهما.



ع29-30: "بحسب إيمانكما": الله غنى ومستعد أن يعطى كثيرا على قدر ما تؤمن به. حينئذ لمس المسيح أعينهما، وأمر، فاستعادا بصرهما.

"انتهرهما": أى منعهما من التحدث بالمعجزة كاتضاع منه، لأنه لا يحتاج لمديح الناس، بالإضافة إلى اهتمامه بعدم إثارة غيرة الكتبة والفرّيسيّين، وحتى لا يفكرون فيه كملك أرضى يعطيهم احتياجاتهم المادية بالتحرر من عبودية الرومان.

وقال لهما – باتضاع - ألا يخبرا أحدا بهذه المعجزة.

           تعلم ألا تتحدث عن أعمالك لتنال مديح الناس، بل افعل كما فعل المسيح، والله الذى يراك فى الخفاء يجازيك علانية.



ع31: إذ رأيا محبة المسيح واتضاعه، قابلا محبته بمحبة أيضا، فخرجا يعلنان للكل هذه المعجزة، حيث أرادا أن يتمتع الكل بالإيمان به، وإن كان من الأفضل أن يطيعا المسيح فى عدم التحدث بالمعجزة، لأن الطاعة أفضل من كل شىء.

(6) شفاء الأخرس المجنون (ع 32-34):

32- وفيما هما خارجان، إذا إنسان أخرس مجنون قدموه إليه. 33- فلما أخرج الشيطان، تكلم الأخرس. فتعجب الجموع قائلين: "لم يظهر قط مثل هذا فى إسرائيل." 34- أما الفرّيسيّون فقالوا: "برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين."



ع32-33: دخل الشيطان فى إنسان، فأفقده عقله، ومنعه من الكلام. فهو يمثل الإنسان الخاضع للخطية, فيُفقده الشيطان عقله، ويجعله منشغلا بالشهوات الردية، ويمنعه من التحدث بكلام الله.

"قدموه إليه": احتاج هذا الإنسان أن يقوده الناس لأنه لا يتكلم بالإضافة إلى فقده عقله.

قدَّموا هذا الإنسان للمسيح، فأمر الشيطان – بسلطان لاهوته - أن يخرج منه. وفى الحال، خرج، وعاد للإنسان عقله وتكلم. ففرحت الجموع ومجدوا الله الذى أرسل لهم نبيا يشفى أمراضهم، ويخلّصهم من سلطان الشيطان.

"لم يظهر قط مثل هذا": أى لم يظهر نبى فى تاريخ شعب إسرائيل، له هذا السلطان على الشياطين، وعمل كل هذه المعجزات.



ع34: أما الفرّيسيّون – قادة المجتمع اليهودى - فلم يؤمنوا بلاهوت المسيح أو سلطانه على الشياطين، بل بكبريائهم رأوه منافسا لهم فى قيادة الجموع، فاتهموه بأن له علاقة "برئيس الشياطين"، ولهذا يخرجها.

           الكبرياء يفقدك فهمك للأمور، فلا ترى أعمال الله معك وفيك. فاتضع واقبل توجيهات الناس لك، واطلب إرشاد الله فى كل يوم، واخضع لكلام أب اعترافك.



(7) الكرازة فى المدن والقرى (ع 35-38):

35- وكان يسوع يطوف المدن كلها والقرى يعلم فى مجامعها، ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت، ويشفى كل مرض وكل ضعف فى الشعب. 36- ولما رأى الجموع تحنن عليهم، إذ كانوا منزعجين ومنطرحين كغنم لا راعى لها. 37- حينئذ قال لتلاميذه: "الحصاد كثير، ولكن الفعلة قليلون. 38- فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يرسل فعلة إلى حصاده."

ع35: اهتم المسيح بافتقاد المدن وأيضا القرى – أى الأغنياء والفقراء - ولم يتمركز فى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ أو أورشليم أو مدينة كبيرة فقط، ليُظهر أهمية الافتقاد. وكانت كرازته باقتراب ملكوت السماوات والاستعداد له بالتوبة. وكان يؤكد كلامه بالمعجزات، ليؤمن الناس بكرازته.



ع36: يظهر قلب المسيح الحنون على أولاده – الذين انشغل قادتهم الفرّيسيّون عن جذبهم للتوبة - فاهتم بنفسه أن يرعاهم.

"منزعجين": وهو الاضطراب الذى يصاحب السقوط فى الخطية والبعد عن الله.

"منطرحين": أى معرضين لهجمات إبليس والسقوط فى خطاياه.



ع37-38: وجه السيد نظر تلاميذه إلى حاجة النفوس لمن يرعاها، وشبهها بنباتات قمح تنتظر من يحصد سنابلها، ولكن الحاصدين، أى قادة المجتمع اليهودى، انشغلوا عن الخدمة باهتمامهم بكرامتهم. ولم يقل للتلاميذ أن يحصدوا، بل أن يطلبوا من الله ليرسل خداما لرعاية شعبه، ليفهموا أن الله هو الذى يدعو الخدام للخدمة، وليس مجرد انفعالهم أو اقتناعهم بها، أى يُصَلُّوا، فيحرك الله مشاعرهم للاهتمام بالنفوس، وحينئذ يرسلهم الله لخدمته.

          ليتك تهتم بخلاص نفوس من حولك، فتشفق على الكل بدلا من أن تتضايق لأخطائهم الكثيرة، وتصلى ليحرك الله قلوبهم، فالكل أولاده ومخلوقون على صورته، وهو يريد خلاصهم... والله، إما أن يرسلك إليهم، أو يبعث لهم من يرجعهم إليه.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 10*

الأَصْحَاحُ العَاشِرُ

دعوة التلاميذ وكرازتهم فى اليهودية



(1) دعوة الاثنى عشر (ع 1-4):

1- ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثنى عشر، وأعطاهم سلطانا على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها، ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف. 2- وأما أسماء الاثنى عشر رسولا فهى هذه الأول سِمعان الذى يقال له بطرس وأندراوس أخوه، يعقوب بْنُ زَبَدِى ويوحنا أخوه. 3- فِيلُبُّس وبَرْثُولْمَاوُس، توما ومتى العشار، يعقوب بْنُ حَلْفَى، ولَبَّاوُس الملقّب تَدَّاوُس. 4- سِمعان القانوى ويهوذا الإسخريوطى الذى أسلمه.



ع1: اختار المسيح اثنى عشر من تابعيه ليصيروا تلاميذَ له، وكانت هذه الدعوة على مراحل. وكان الهدف أن يتتلمذوا على يديه، فيسلمهم الحياة الروحية والتعاليم التى يوصلونها للعالم ويبشروا بها.

وفى خروجهم للتبشير بالتوبة وملكوت السموات، عضدهم بسلطان إخراج الشياطين وشفاء الأمراض، لمساعدة الناس على الإيمان بكلامهم، إذ يبعد عنهم إبليس المتسلط عليهم، ويستريحون من أتعابهم، فتكون قلوبهم مستعدة أكثر لقبول البشارة.

           قدّم محبتك للناس، فتنفتح قلوبهم ويستجيبوا لكلامك.



ع2: كان عدد التلاميذ اثنى عشر، أى ثلاثة فى أربعة، ويعنى عمل الثالوث القدّوس فى العالم كله بجهاته الأربعة، وليبشروا أسباط اليهود الاثنى عشر.

"سِمعان الملقب بطرس": أى صخرة أو صفا، وهو أول التلاميذ وأكبرهم سنا.

"أندراوس": أخو سِمعان بطرس، والاثنان كانا من تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان.

"يعقوب بْنُ زَبَدِى": أول من استشهد من التلاميذ.

"يوحنا": أخو يعقوب، وكانا حَادَىِّ الطبع، فسماهما المسيح "بَُوَانَرْجِسَ"، أى ابنى الرعد. وتميز يوحنا بمحبته الشديدة للمسيح، وكان يتكئ على صدره.

ع3: "فِيلُبُّس": من بيت صيدا، وهو غير فيلبس المبشر أحد الشمامسة السبعة. وقد دعا بَرْثُولْمَاوُسَ الذى يسمى أيضا نَثَنَائِيلَ، وهو من قانا الجليل.

"توما": الذى يلقب بالتوأم.

"متى": المسمى لاوى، وقد سَمَّى متى نفسه بالعشار اتضاعا منه لأن العشارين مشهورون بخطاياهم.

"يعقوب بْنُ حَلْفَى": أو يعقوب الصغير، تمييزا له عن يعقوب بن زبدى الأكبر منه سنا، وهو ابن خالة المسيح، وقد صار أسقفا لأورشليم.

"لَبَّاوُس": الذى يلقب تَدَّاوُس، ويسمى أيضا يهوذا، وهو ابن حلفى أخو يعقوب، وهو كاتب الرسالة المعروفة باسمه (يعقوب).



ع4: "سِمعان القانوى": أى الغيّور، وليس معناها أنه من قانا الجليل. والغيّورون هم جماعة من اليهود، متمسكون بقوميتهم ضد السلطة الرومانية، ومستعدون لأعمال تخريبية دفاعا عن وطنهم اليهودى.

"يهوذا الإسخريوطى": ومعناها "رجل قريوط"، وهى إحدى بلاد اليهودية، وهو الذى باع المسيح لليهود وسلمه لهم.

يلاحظ أن المسيح قد اختار تلاميذه من الناس العاديين، وليس من المرموقين، لتُنسَب أعمالهم إلى قوة الله التى تعمل فيهم، وليس قوتهم الشخصية، فهو مستعد أن يقبل ويعمل بأى شخص مهما كان ضعفه.

وقد اختارهم بطباع مختلفة، فمنهم العميل للسلطة الرومانية مثل متى العشار، ومنهم أيضا من يتحدى هذه السلطة وهو سِمعان الغيور، ومنهم الفقير مثل بطرس وأندراوس، والغنى مثل يعقوب ويوحنا ابنى زَبَْدِى، فهو يجمع الكل فى كنيسته بمحبة واحدة.

           الله مستعد أن يعمل فى أقل وأضعف الناس، فتمسك بعلاقتك الروحية مع الله، مهما كان ضعفك أمام خطاياك، أو قلة أمكانياتك، لأن الله قادر أن يعمل بك، فتخدمه، ويكون المجد لله بشكرك له كل حين.




(2) كرازة التلاميذ (ع 5-15):

5- هؤلاء الاثنا عشر أرسلهم يسوع، وأوصاهم قائلا: "إلى طريق أمم لا تمضوا، وإلى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا. 6- بل اذهبوا بالحرى إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة. 7- وفيما أنتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين إنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات. 8- اشفوا مرضى، طهروا بُرْصًا، أقيموا موتى، أخرجوا شياطين. مجانا أخذتم، مجانا أعطوا. 9- لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضة ولا نحاسا فى مناطقكم. 10- ولا مزودا للطريق، ولا ثوبين، ولا أحذية، ولا عصا، لأن الفاعل مستحق طعامه. 11- وأية مدينة أو قرية دخلتموها، فافحصوا من فيها مستحق، وأقيموا هناك حتى تخرجوا. 12- وحين تدخلون البيت سلِّموا عليه. 13- فإن كان البيت مستحقا، فليأت سلامكم عليه، ولكن إن لم يكن مستحقا، فليرجع سلامكم إليكم. 14- ومن لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع كلامكم، فاخرجوا خارجا من ذلك البيت أو من تلك المدينة، وانفضوا غبار أرجلكم. 15- الحق أقول لكم، ستكون لأرض سدوم وعمورة يوم الدين حالة أكثر احتمالا مما لتلك المدينة."



ع5-6: أرسلهم المسيح إلى بلاد اليهودية ليبشروا فيها، وليس إلى السامرة، أى الجزء المنشق من اليهود المختلط بالأمم والعبادات الوثنية. وكذلك نهاهم عن الذهاب إلى الأمم، أى البلاد الوثنية، لأن المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر عند اليهود، الآتى لخلاصهم، ليؤمن به كل من انتظر الوعود الإلهية والنبوات، ثم يبشَّر باقى العالم، فهو آتٍ لخلاص الكل، ولكن يبدأ باليهود، فالمفروض أنهم أول من يتجاوب مع بشارته، ليجمع الضالين منهم عن الحق، ثم السامريّين كحلقة بين اليهود والأمم، ثم الأمم؛ أى فى النهاية يقدّم الخلاص للكل، وهذا ما حدث بعد صعوده (ص 28: 19).



ع7: موضوع كرازة الرسل هو نفسه الذى كرز به يوحنا المعمدان و المسيح نفسه، أى التوبة استعدادا لملكوت السماوات، لأنه بالتوبة يرفض الإنسان خطاياه، ويبدأ الحياة الجديدة مع المسيح، فيملك على قلبه، عربونا لتمتعه معه بالملكوت الأبدى.



ع8: أعطى المسيح لتلاميذه إمكانيات الكرازة، وهى السلطان على شفاء الأمراض، حتى الصعب منها مثل البَرَص الذى يمثل النجاسة. بل وأعطاهم السلطان لإقامة الموتى، وإخراج الشياطين من ضعاف النفوس؛ أى أعطاهم السلطان على كل شىء، حتى ما يبدو مستحيلا، لإنقاذ أولاده من يد إبليس، وتهيئتهم لقبول البشارة به.

ويشترط عليهم أن تكون خدمتهم مجانية، كمحبة بلا مقابل، كما أعطاهم هو كل شىء مجانا، لبعطوا هم أيضا الآخرين، فتنجذب القلوب إليهم.

وهذا مبدأ ما زال ساريا فى الخدمة حتى الآن، وهو تقديم الخدام للخدمة الروحية بلا مقابل.



ع9-10: ذهبا - فضة - نحاسا: كانت النقود فى ذلك الوقت تصنع من هذه المعادن الثلاث، فالمقصود أى نوع من النقود أو أية أجزاء من هذه المعادن التى لها قيمة مالية.

حيث أن المسيح يعضدهم بقوته، فلا يحتاجون أن يأخذوا معهم أموالا، أو طعاما فى مزاودهم، أى الأكياس التى يحملونها فى السفر، ولا يحتاجون إلى ثياب أو أحذية، ولا عصا يستندون عليها، لأن المسيح هو سندهم، وإن احتاجوا لهذه الأمور سيوفرها لهم من خلال الذين يبشرونهم، لأنه، وإن كانت الخدمة مجانية، ولكن الاحتياجات الضرورية للخادم، يمكن أن يوفرها الله له من خلال عطايا من يخدمهم.

ويقصد هنا أن يكتفى التلميذ بحاجاته الضرورية التى يستعملها، ولا يأخذ معه شيئا إضافيا للاحتياط، لأنه إن فُقِدَ أى شىء منها سيوفره الله له.



ع11: أوصاهم المسيح، إذا دخلوا أى مكان ليكرزوا فيه، أن يبحثوا عن المتجاوبين مع كلمة الله أو المستعدين لسماع الكلمة، هؤلاء هم المستحقون أن ينالوا البشارة، فيتوبوا ويُصلحوا حياتهم. وقال لهم أن يظلوا مقيمين فى هذا البيت المتجاوب، لكى يكملوا إقناع المتجاوبين حتى يجذبوهم له، فلا ينتقلوا بسرعة من بيت إلى بيت، بل يكملوا إقناع ورعاية كل إنسان. ومن ناحية أخرى، لا ينشغلوا بالضيافة ويسعوا وراءها فى بيوت مختلفة، لأن غرضهم هو الكرازة، والبيت الذى يقيمون فيه هو مجرد مكان للمبيت، ينطلقوا منه لخدمة النفوس.



ع12-13: "سلِّموا عليه": قدِّموا التحيات والمحبة والاهتمام الكافى لأهل البيت، فليست الكرازة عملا جافا، بل هى مصحوبة بمشاعر الحب؛ وتظهر هنا أهمية التعبير عن المشاعر لجذب الناس.

أمرهم المسيح أن يبشروا بسلامه لكل القلوب، ويقدموا محبتهم للكل. فإن تجاوب بعضهم سيتمتعوا بخلاص المسيح، ويستفيدوا من سلامهم المقدم لهم. وإن رفضوا، فلا يحزنوا، فسلامهم ومحبتهم تعود إليهم، أما الرافضون فيخسرون نعمة الله.

ع14: "انفضوا غبار أرجلكم": كان نفض الغبار عادة معروفة، ترمز لإخلاء المسئولية – إذ عمل الرسل ما عليهم – ويحاسَب الرافضون بالتالى على رفضهم لكلمة الله. كما يرمز أيضا إلى عدم أخذ أى شىء مادى من هؤلاء الرافضين، ولا حتى الغبار الذى فى الأرجل.



ع15: "يوم الدين": هو يوم الدينونة الأخير.

لكن الذين يرفضون بشارة المسيح على أيدى الرسل، سيخسرون فرصتهم فى الوصول للملكوت وفداء المسيح، فَيُلْقون فى العذاب الأبدى، ويكون عذابهم أصعب من عذاب أهل سدوم وعمورة المشهورين بشرهم قديما، لدرجة أن الله أحرق المدينتين (تك 19: 24)، لأنهم فى العهد القديم رفضوا كلام رجال الله. أما فى العهد الجديد، فرفضوا المسيح نفسه.

           اهتم بأن تعبّر عن محبتك لمن حولك كل يوم، ولكل من تخدمهم وتريد جذبهم للمسيح، فالتعبير عن المحبة بالكلام والعمل هو التمهيد الضرورى لفتح القلوب حتى تطيع كلام الله، إذ يروه فيك فيخضعوا لكلامه الذى على فمك.



(3) اضطهاد العالم للتلاميذ (ع 16-23):

16- "ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم فى وسط ذئاب، فكونوا حكماء كالحيات، وبسطاء كالحمام. 17- ولكن احذروا من الناس، لأنهم سيسلمونكم إلى مجالس، وفى مجامعهم يجلدونكم. 18- وتساقون أمام ولاة وملوك من أجلى شهادة لهم وللأمم. 19- فمتى أسلموكم، فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون، لأنكم تُعْطَوْنَ فى تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به. 20- لأنْ لستم أنتم المتكلمين، بل روح أبيكم الذى يتكلم فيكم. 21- وسيسلم الأخ أخاه إلى الموت، والأب ولده، ويقوم الأولاد على والديهم ويقتلونهم. 22- وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل اسمى. ولكن الذى يصبر إلى المنتهى، فهذا يخلص. 23- ومتى طردوكم فى هذه المدينة، فاهربوا إلى الأخرى، فإنى الحق أقول لكم، لا تكملون مدن إسرائيل حتى يأتى ابن الإنسان."



ع16: إن كان ذئب واحد وسط الحملان يرعبهم، مع أنه سيفترس بعضهم فقط، فكم يكون مدى الرعب لو وضعنا حملان وسط ذئاب كثيرة؟ ولكن، لكيما تتجلى قوة الله فى الحملان الضعيفة، توضع بين الذئاب فتغلبها، وتنزع عنها الطبع الوحشى. وحتى لو افترست الذئاب الحملان، ستسرى دماء الحملان فى عروق الذئاب فتحولها إلى حملان، كما يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم.

وهذا ما حدث بالفعل أثناء كرازة الرسل الذين احتملوا اضطهادات عنيفة، فغيّروا كثيرا من القلوب القاسية، كما جذب الشهداء من كانوا يعذبونهم إلى الإيمان.

ويدعو المسيح تلاميذه أن يتحلّوا ببساطة الحمام وبراءته، لأنه معروف بعدم إيذائه لغيره. وفى نفس الوقت، يتصفوا بحكمة الحيات المعروفة باحتراسها الشديد من الخطر، فنبتعد عن كل شر لنحيا مع الله.



ع17-18: "احذروا": احترسوا من الأشرار الذين تبشرونهم، فلا تلقوا بأنفسكم فى أيديهم بلا داعٍ، ولكن إن اقتضى التبشير ذلك، فلا تخافوا.

"مجالس": وهى إما المجالس الفرعية من شيوخ اليهود الموجودة فى كل قرية لإصدار الأحكام على المخطئين، أو المجلس الأعلى فى أورشليم، وهو "السنهدريم" (ص 5: 21-22).

"مجامعهم": كانت منتشرة فى كل بلاد اليهودية، ويتم فيها قراءة الأسفار المقدسة والوعظ، ويوجد فيها ثلاث قضاة من الشيوخ يحق لهم الحكم بجلد المذنبين.

"يجلدونكم": كانوا يجلدون المذنبين أربعين جلدة، وللاحتياط، حتى لا يخطئوا، حددها اليهود ب 39 جلدة، إذ أن الكرباج مكون من ثلاثة فروع، فيتم جلد المذنب 13 مرة، فتساوى 39 جلدة.

"ولاة وملوك": الذين حاكموا الرسل مثل فيلكس الوالى (أع 24)، وأغريباس الملك (أع 26) اللذان حاكما بولس الرسول.

"شهادة لهم": حتى يؤمنوا، كما حاول بولس مع الملك أغريباس (أع 26).

"للأمم": أى كل الجموع التى تستمع إلى محاكمتهم، كما آمن كثير منهم أثناء محاكمة الشهداء وتعذيبهم.

يتحدث المسيح هنا بالتفصيل عن أنواع الاضطهادات التى ستقابل الرسل، أو أولاد الله فى كل جيل، فبدلا من أن يكرموهم تقديرا لوعظهم، سيقبضون عليهم ويحاكمونهم، ويعذبونهم بالجلد، وبأنواع كثيرة من العذابات، فيكون هذا دليلا على إيمان الخدام وثباتهم فى المسيح.

ع19-20: يطمئننا المسيح فى هذه المواجهات أن الروح القدس سيعطينا ما نرد به عليهم فنقنعهم أو نفحمهم، لأن قوة الروح القدس التى فينا أقوى من كل حكمة بشرية.

"روح أبيكم": يُظهر حنان الله ورعايته، الذى يجعل روحه القدّوس يسند الرسل والخدام فى كل جيل.



ع21: ستصدر الاضطهادات، ليس فقط من البعيدين، بل من أقرب الناس مثل الأب والابن والأخ، وهذا أمر غريب أن التعصب الدينى يلغى المحبة الطبيعية بين أقرب المقربين، ولكن هذا ما حدث ويحدث فعلا حتى الآن.



ع22: "الجميع": معظم الناس الذين لا يؤمنون بالمسيح.

"من أجل اسمى": لأجل تمسككم بالإيمان والكرازة.

"يصبر": فليس الاضطهاد معناه القتل فقط، بل غالبا الإهانة والتعذيب والحرمان من الحقوق، فتحتاج إلى صبر الخدام والمؤمنين.

"المنتهى": نهاية الاضطهاد أو نهاية العمر.

قد تصل الضيقة أن يجد الإنسان كل من حوله يبغضه ويضطهده لأجل المسيح، وسيسمح الله بهذا ليتزكى إيماننا. وبالصبر والاحتمال، ننال خلاص نفوسنا، بل مكافأة أبدية لا يُعَبَّرُ عنها، مع الاطمئنان لمساندة الروح القدس لنا حتى نحتمل هذه الاضطهادات.



ع23: يوصى المسيح رسله بعدم الدخول فى مواجهات مع الأشرار، إذا كانوا رافضين للإيمان، بل يهربوا إلى بلاد أخرى، ويكملوا تبشيرهم. وليس هذا الهروب ضعفا، ولكنه انشغال باستكمال الكرازة، بدليل أنهم فى النهاية قبلوا الاستشهاد من أجل المسيح بفرح؛ فجميع التلاميذ استشهدوا فيما عدا يوحنا الذى احتمل عذابات كثيرة وَنُفِىَ ومات فى المنفَى.

ويبشرهم المسيح أنهم لن يكملوا بشارتهم حتى يأتى ويملك على قلوب الناس بإيمانهم به، أى تنتشر الكرازة فى العالم كله.

كذلك يخرب الهيكل عام 70م إعلانا لنهاية العبادة اليهودية، وانتشار المسيحية باعتبارها إسرائيل الجديد.

           تمسك بمبادئك فى الحب الباذل مثل الحمل المستعد للذبح، بالبساطة وعدم الإساءة للآخرين مثل الحمام، بالإضافة للحكمة فى تقديم هذه المحبة فى الوقت المناسب وبالطريقة المناسبة، حتى تستطيع أن تُظهر المسيح لكل من تقابله، واثقا أن قوة الله التى فيك، أقوى من العالم وشره، فالمحبة تغلب الكراهية، والبساطة تغلب الخبث، لأن الله الذى فيك يحميك ويرشدك، فتتقدم نحو كل القلوب القاسية فتلينها وتعيدها لله.



(4) عدم الخوف (ع 24-33):

24- "ليس التلميذ أفضل من المعلم، ولا العبد أفضل من سيده. 25- يكفى التلميذ أن يكون كمعلمه، والعبد كسيده. إن كانوا قد لقبوا رب البيت بعلزبول، فكم بالحرى أهل بيته؟ 26- فلا تخافوهم، لأنْ ليس مكتوم لن يُستعلن، ولا خفى لن يُعرف. 27- الذى أقوله لكم فى الظلمة، قولوه فى النور. والذى تسمعونه فى الأذن، نادوا به على السطوح. 28- ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها، بل خافوا بالحرى من الذى يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما فى جهنم. 29- أليس عصفوران يباعان بِفَلْسٍ، وواحد منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدون أبيكم. 30- وأما أنتم، فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة. 31- فلا تخافوا، أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة. 32- فكل من يعترف بى قدام الناس، أعترف أنا أيضا به قدام أبى الذى فى السماوات. 33- ولكن، من ينكرنى قدام الناس، أنكره أنا أيضا قدام أبى الذى فى السماوات."



ع24-25: "ليس التلميذ أفضل من المعلم": تلاميذ المسيح ليسوا أفضل منه، فإن كان المسيح قد تعرض للإهانات والصلب، فطبيعى أن يشاركوه آلامه باحتمال الاضطهادات.

"ولا العبد أفضل من سيده": يبدو أن هذه العبارات كانت مشهورة فى هذا الوقت، واتخذها المسيح للدلالة على قصده، والمقصود بالعبد المؤمنين، والسيد هو المسيح.

"بعلزبول": هو إله العقرونيين (أهل مدينة فى فلسطين)، وهى بلاد مجاورة لليهود (2مل 1: 2)، واسمه الأصلى بعل زبوب، أى إله الذباب، لاعتقادهم أنه يطرد الذباب عنهم، وقد أسماه اليهود بعلزبول احتقارا له.

"أهل بيته": أى التلاميذ والمؤمنين بالمسيح، الذين هم أولاده وأعضاء فى كنيسته التى هى بيته.

يذكّر المسيح تلاميذه بأن العالم سيضطهده، وسيقولون عنه أنه رئيس الشياطين، وبالتالى سيضطهدونهم لأنهم تلاميذه، وحملهم للصليب دليل على تبعيتهم له.



ع26-27: "مكتوم...خفى": وهى كل تعاليم المسيح التى تعلموها فى البيت معه، أو عرفها الشعب اليهودى فقط.

"يُستعلن": يظهر ويصل إلى كل الأمم.

"الظلمة": الأماكن الهادئة وفيها نور خافت، أو فى جلسات المسيح مع تلاميذه فى الخفاء أثناء الليل.

"النور": معناه الإعلان الواضح والكرازة أمام الكل.

"الأذن": ما سمعه التلاميذ فى جلسات خاصة مع المسيح.

"السطوح": المقصود التعليم والوعظ على المنابر، أو الأماكن العالية، ليسمعه الجميع.

ينبههم المسيح ألا يخافوا من اتهام الناس لهم، لأن خدمتهم ومحبتهم للبر ستظهر وتُعلَن مع الوقت أمام الكل، وكرازتهم بالمسيح ستصل إلى كل الأرض، وبهذا يقدم السبب الأول لعدم الخوف من الأعداء. وشجعهم على التبشير فى كل مكان بجرأة وقوة، وما سمعوه منه فى جلسات هادئة، فليبشروا به الناس بصوت عالٍ من فوق الأسطح فى كل مكان، وهكذا تنتشر الكرازة ليؤمن الكل.



ع28: يقدم المسيح سببا ثانيا لعدم الخوف من الناس، وهو أن أقصى ما يمكن أن يصل إليه سلطان البشر هو إيذاء الجسد، أما الروح، فلا يستطيعون أن يؤذوها. ولكن من يستحق المخافة هو الله الذى له سلطان على الروح والجسد؛ فإن كنا نخاف الله، فلن نخاف من الناس.



ع29-31: الفَلْسُ: أصغر عملة يهودية معروفة.

يقدم هنا السبب الثالث لعدم الخوف من الناس، وهو عناية الله بنا، واهتمامه بكل المخلوقات. فالعصفور، وهو من أصغر الطيور وثمنه نصف فَلْسٍ، يعتنى الله باحتياجاته، ولا يموت إلا بإذنه. فبالأحرى يهتم الله بالإنسان، رأس الخليقة كلها، بل يهتم بأصغر ما فى الإنسان، وهو شعره، الذى ليس فقط معدودا، بل محصيا عند الله، أى أن كل شعرة لها رقم عنده، ولا تسقط إلا بإذنه.

           اتكل على الله وانطلق فى خدمته، مطمئنا أنه يحميك ويحفظك ويدبركل حياتك، فهو مسئول عنك، والشيطان يخاف أن يقترب منك من أجل الله الذى يسندك.



ع32-33: "يعترف بى": يُظهر اسمى فى كلامه وتصرفاته، متمسكا بالوصايا، ورافضا للخطية بالتوبة.

"أبى الذى فى السماوات": أغطيه برحمتى وأشفع فيه بدمى وأُدخِله إلى الأمجاد السماوية. فدخولنا إلى العدل الإلهى، الذى هو الآب، يكون من خلال الرحمة التى للابن.

السبب الرابع لعدم الخوف هو المكافأة السمائية، فكل من يثبت فى إيمانه ويبشر باسمه، معترفا به أمام العالم، سيعلن رعايته له فى السماء. أما من يرفضه على الأرض ويتباعد عنه، سيرفضه الله فى السماء.



(5) حمل الصليب (ع 34-39):

34- "لا تظنوا أنى جئت لألقى سلاما على الأرض، ما جئت لألقى سلاما، بل سيفا. 35- فإنى جئت لأفرق الإنسان ضد أبيه، والابنة ضد أمها، والكنة ضد حماتها. 36- وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته. 37- من أحب أبا أو أما أكثر منى فلا يستحقنى، ومن أحب ابنا أو ابنة أكثر منى فلا يستحقنى. 38- ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا يستحقنى. 39- من وجد حياته يُضَيِّعُهَا، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها."



ع34-36: "سيفا": أى الصراع بين الخير والشر، أو اضطهاد غير المؤمنين لتابعى المسيح، فلا يوجد سلام خارجى، ولكن الله يهبهم سلامه الداخلى أثناء الاضطهادات.

"الكنة": زوجة الابن.

يعلن المسيح المعاناة التى يحتملها الإنسان فى سبيل التمسك بالإيمان، أى الصليب الذى يحمله من أجل المسيح.

وأسماه أيضا سيفا، إذ بسبب الإيمان تحدث مشاكل داخل الأسرة الواحدة، فيضطهد الأب ابنه لأنه آمن بالمسيح، وكذلك الأم الوثنية ابنتها المسيحية... وهكذا يجد المسيحى العداء من أهل بيته؛ ومن أجل المسيح يحتمل كل هذه الآلام.



ع37: إن كانت العواطف البشرية قوية داخل الأسرة الواحدة، فمحبتنا للمسيح أعظم من أية عاطفة. فإن تعارض إيمان المقرّبين إلينا مع إيماننا بالمسيح، ينبغى أن نطيع الله، وإلا فلا نستحق أن يكون لنا إلها، ولا مكان لنا معه فى السماء؛ فينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس.

ع38: من يريد أن يكون تابعا للمسيح، ينبغى أن يحتمل الآلام لأجله، ويتنازل عن الكثير دليلا على حبه له.



ع39: "وجد حياته": أى انشغل بشهوات العالم، ووجد لذته فيها.

"يُضَيِّعُهَا": أى يبعدها عن الله، فلا تجد مكانا فى السماء، بل فى الهلاك الأبدى.

"أضاع": بذل حياته فى أتعاب العبادة والخدمة.

"يجدها": ينال سلاما وتعزية وعشرة مع الله فى الأرض، ثم المكافأة الأبدية فى السماوات.

يطالبنا المسيح بالتنازل عن راحتنا ولذاتنا الجسدية لأجله، ومن يتنازل عنها، يجد الراحة الحقيقية فيه، بل ينال الراحة الكاملة فى الأبدية.

           انظر ماذا تركت من أجل المسيح دليلا على حبك له، وتمسك بوصاياه حتى وإن خسرت بعض الماديات التى يتلذذ بها الآخرون، فالوجود مع المسيح أفضل من اللذات الشريرة أو الكسل والراحة.



(6) إكرام الآخرين (ع 40-42):

40- "من يقبلكم يقبلنى، ومن يقبلنى يقبل الذى أرسلنى. 41- من يقبل نبيا باسم نبى، فأجر نبى يأخذ. ومن يقبل بارا باسم بار، فأجر بار يأخذ. 42- ومن سقى أحد هؤلاء الصغار كأس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ، فالحق أقول لكم إنه لا يضيع أجره."



ع40-41: "الذى أرسلنى": أى الله، فقبول تعاليم المسيح على الأرض، هو قبول الله الذى يعرفه اليهود.

"باسم نبى": أى بصفته أنه نبى، وليس بشخصه. فقد يكون الشخص عاديا، ولكن موهبة النبوة ترفع قدره، مثل كرامة الكاهن مهما كان شخصه وقدره القديم ضعيفا قبل الكهنوت.

"أجر نبى": أى بركة الله للنبى أو من يكرم النبى.

"بار": مؤمن يحيا بالتقوى والروحانية.

تشجيعا من المسيح لتلاميذه أمام الاضطهادات، يعلن كرامتهم، وأن إكرامهم هو إكرام له شخصيا، وقبول كلامهم هو قبول له، وبالتالى كل من يقبلهم يكافأ مكافأة إلهية.



ع42: "الصغار": الخدام الذين يحتملون أتعابا كثيرة فى خدمته وتوصيل كلمته للناس.

"كأس ماء بارد": أى أقل شراب منعش، يساعد الخدام على مواصلة خدمتهم.

"باسم تلميذ": على أنه تلميذ، أو بصفته تابع للمسيح.

"لا يضيع أجره": أى له مكافأة سمائية.

يُظهر المسيح أهمية أصغر خدمة تُقدم لخدام الله، حتى لو كانت كأس ماء بارد، فسينال من يقدمها أجره من الله. لأنه إن كان الخدام أو الكهنة أو الأساقفة يقدمون رعاية روحية لشعوبهم، فينبغى على الرعية أن تُظهر محبتها لله فى أشخاصهم، بالعمل على راحتهم، أو تدبير احتياجاتهم، كإعلان عن محبتهم لله، الذى، باتضاعه، يقدم نفسه لهم عن طريق هؤلاء الخدام. فإن قدّم أحد كأس الماء للخادم، باعتباره تلميذا للمسيح، فالله حتما سيكافئه فى السماء، بل وفى حياته على الأرض.

          لا تستهن يمحبتك التى تقدمها لله فى إسعاد من حولك، مهما بدت صغيرة، ككلمات التشجيع أو مساعدات مادية ومساندات نفسية، فهى غالية الثمن فى نظر الله، وسيكافئك عليها.

          إن وجدت فرصة للخدمة لا تهملها، وابحث ماذا تعطى لكل من تقابله، وخاصة المقرّبين إليك.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 11*

الأَصْحَاحُ الحَادِى عَشَرَ

الحديث عن يوحنا المعمدان i رفض الإيمان



(1) يوحنا يرسل تلميذين للمسيح (ع 1-6):

1- ولما أكمل يسوع أمره لتلاميذه الاثنى عشر، انصرف من هناك ليعلّم ويكرز فى مدنهم. 2- أما يوحنا، فلما سمع فى السجن بأعمال المسيح، أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه. 3- وقال له: أنت هو الآتى أم ننتظر آخر؟ 4- فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما: "اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران. 5- العمى يبصرون، وَالْعُرْجُ يمشون، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يُبَشَّرُونَ. 6- وطوبى لمن لا يَعْثُرُ فِىَّ."



ع1: بعدما وضح المسيح لتلاميذه كيفية الكرازة، قدّم نفسه مثالا عمليا فى تنفيذ ما أمرهم به، إذ بدأ يعلّم بما علّمهم به فى المجامع المنتشرة بالجليل.

   اهتم بأن تنفذ ما تعلّمه للآخرين، ليكون كلامك مؤثرا.



ع2-3: قبض هيرودس الملك على يوحنا ووضعه فى السجن. وإذ شعر يوحنا بدنو أجله، أراد أن يُلصق تلاميذه بالمسيح، فأرسل اثنين منهم بسؤال له، قائلا: هل أنت هو المسيا المنتظر أم لا؟ ولم يكن يوحنا متشككا فى ذلك، لأنه عرفه، وسجد له وهو فى بطن أمه، وعندما عمّده، شهد أنه: "حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم" (يو 1: 29)، أى أنه المسيح الفادى، ولكنه أراد أن يُثَبِّتَ إيمان هذين التلميذين فى المسيح، حتى يبشرا باقى رفقائهما تلاميذه، ليتبع الكل المسيح.



ع4-5: "المساكين": ليس فقط الفقراء والضعاف، بل بالأحرى المساكين بالروح، أى المتضعين.

كانت إجابة المسيح هى معجزاته التى رآها هذان التلميذان، وهى متنوعة، وتشمل شفاء الأمراض مهما كانت صعبة، وحتى لو كانت ترمز للنجاسة مثل البَرَصِ، أو أفقدت الإنسان الحياة بالموت، فهو قادر على تخليص الإنسان منها. وبالتالى، يستنتجان من هذا أنه هو المسيح.

           اجعل تصرفاتك الحسنة قدوة تبشر بمسيحك، خاصة عندما يتعذّر الكلام عن المسيح، لأن الأعمال أقوى من الكلام، ولا يكفى الكلام بدون عمل.



ع6: ينبه المسيح التلميذين، حتى لا يعثرا أو يتشككا فيه، لأن بعض تلاميذ يوحنا كانوا يغارون له، حيث قد ظهر معلم أفضل منه، وتتبعه جموع كثيرة (يو 3: 26)، فيدعوهم للإيمان به، لأنه هو المسيا الذى أعد يوحنا الطريق له.



(2) شهادة السيد ليوحنا (ع 7-15):

7- وبينما ذهب هذان، ابتدأ يسوع يقول للجموع عن يوحنا: "ماذا خرجتم إلى البرية لتنظروا، أقصبة تحركها الريح؟ 8- لكن، ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا، أإنسانا لابسا ثيابا ناعمة؟ هوذا الذين يلبسون الثياب الناعمة هم فى بيوت الملوك. 9- لكن، ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا، أنبيا؟ نعم، أقول لكم وأفضل من نبى. 10- فإن هذا هو الذى كُتِبَ عنه: ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكى الذى يهيئ طريقك قدامك. 11- الحق أقول لكم، لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان. ولكن الأصغر فى ملكوت السماوات أعظم منه. 12- ومن أيام يوحنا المعمدان إلى الآن، ملكوت السماوات يُغْصَبُ، والغاصبون يختطفونه. 13- لأن جميع الأنبياء والناموس إلى يوحنا تنبأوا. 14- وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا، فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتى. 15- من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع."



ع7: "قصبة": أى عود بوص، وكان هذا القصب أو البوص يكثر عند نهر الأردن حيث كان يوحنا يعمد.

بعد انصراف تلميذى يوحنا، تحدث عنه المسيح، غير قاصد التملق، ولكن ليشهد شهادة حق ليوحنا الذى أعد الطريق له، فقال: هل كان يوحنا قصبة تحركها الريح؟ والقصبة جوفاء، فهى تشير للإنسان الفارغ من نعمة الله، و"الريح" ترمز لأفكار العالم الشريرة. فالإنسان الذى له المنظر اللامع مثل القصبة، وفارغ داخليا من الله، يتأثر برياح التجارب والأفكار الشريرة.

ليس هذا هو يوحنا، بل هو إنسان ممتلئ من الله، يعد الطريق للمسيح بدعوة الناس للتوبة، وثابت فى مبادئه مهما كان الشر محيطا به.

ع8: يتساءل المسيح: هل كان لباس يوحنا من الثياب الناعمة؟ كلا... لأن هؤلاء المدللين المتنعمين، يجلسون داخل القصور فى المدن.

وترمز هذه الثياب للجسد المدلل بالشهوات والراحة، لكن يوحنا كان زاهدا، لباسه خشن وطعامه متجرد، لأن انشغال قلبه كان بالله وخدمته، ويحيا متقشفا فى البرية. لذلك يعلن المسيح عظمة يوحنا وثباته فى الإيمان، وأن إرسال تلميذيه له كان لربط تلاميذه به، وليس لأجل نفسه.



ع9-10: كان يوحنا المعمدان أعظم من أنبياء العهد القديم كلهم، لأنهم اشتهوا أن يروا المسيح، ولم يَرَوْا، وإنما تنبأوا عنه فقط. أما يوحنا فتنبأ عنه ثم عاينه، بل وعمّده، فهو الملاك الذى هيأ الطريق للمسيح (ملا 3: 1).



ع11: يوحنا هو أعظم البشر، ولكن المسيح، الأصغر منه بستة أشهر، هو الأعظم منه.

وهناك رأى آخر أن يوحنا هو أعظم رجال العهد القديم ولكن أصغر مؤمن فى العهد الجديد أعظم منه من جهة تمتعه بالأسرار المقدسة فى الكنيسة وكل بركات العهد الجديد.



ع12: يبين المسيح هنا أهمية الجهاد الروحى لنوال ملكوت السماوات، فعلى قدر نعمة العهد الجديد التى أعدها يوحنا المعمدان، يلزم الجهاد الروحى للتمسك بها. بل تظهر ضرورة التغصّب، أى يجبر الإنسان نفسه، ولا يدلل جسده، ليترك خطاياه، ويتمسك بصلواته وعلاقته بالله، وأيضا اختطاف كل فرصة روحية للتقرب إلى الله والتمتع بعشرته.



ع13-15: "إلى يوحنا": لأنه آخر أنبياء العهد القديم.

"إن أردتم أن تقبلوا": لو كان لكم إيمان لقبلتم ما سأقوله الآن.

إن كان هدف جميع الأنبياء هو الإعداد لمجىء المسيح، فإن يوحنا هو السابق الذى أعد الطريق له مباشرة، وقد أتى بروح إيليا، فهذا هو تحقيق الوعد بمجىء إيليا، ولكن بطريقة روحية وليست جسدية، كما سيحدث فى نهاية الأيام (ملا 4: 5-6)، إذ يأتى إيليا بجسده كما صعد بجسده إلى السماء، ليعلن صوت الله قبل يوم الدينونة الأخير.

ولأهمية هذه التعاليم، يقول المسيح: من له أذنان داخليتان فى القلب ليسمع ويؤمن، فليسمع، لأن كثيرين منهم كانوا متشككين، ولم يؤمنوا أن يوحنا هو الآتى بروح إيليا لإعداد طريق المسيا المنتظر، لأنهم لو آمنوا بهذا، فمعناه إيمانهم به أنه هو المسيا المنتظر؛ فهو يدعوهم للإصغاء الشديد والفهم والإيمان.

           لكيما تكون قويا فى إعلان الحق والتمسك بوصايا الله، تحتاج للتجرد مثل يوحنا المعمدان. فلا تدلل نفسك بشهوات كثيرة وراحة للجسد، فتصبح لك إرادة قوية فى جهادك الروحى وعبادتك، ثم فى خدمتك وإعلانك لاسم المسيح.



(3) رفض الإيمان (ع 16-19):

16- "وبمن أشبّه هذا الجيل؟ يشبه أولادا جالسين فى الأسواق ينادون إلى أصحابهم. 17- ويقولون زمرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا، نحنا لكم فلم تلطموا. 18- لأنه جاء يوحنا لا يأكل ولا يشرب، فيقولون فيه شيطان. 19- جاء ابن الإنسان يأكل ويشرب، فيقولون هوذا إنسان أكول وشريب خمر، محب للعشارين والخطاة، والحكمة تبررت من بنيها."



ع16-17: "الجيل": يقصد الكتبة والفرّيسيّين ورؤساء الكهنة الرافضين الإيمان بالمسيح.

"أولادا": أى ضعفاء فى فهمهم واستيعابهم للمعانى الروحية وكلام الله، ومتقلبين فى آرائهم.

"الأسواق": مكان اجتماع الأولاد للعب.

يشبه المسيح قادة اليهود من الكتبة والفرّيسيّين وغيرهم، الذين رفضوا الإيمان بدعوة يوحنا المعمدان، وكذلك الإيمان بالمسيح، بمجموعة من الأولاد يلعبون فى أسواق القرى وينقسمون إلى فرقتين، فرقة منهم تُزَمِّرُ وتعمل حركات مفرحة مضحكة، والفريق الآخر لم يتأثر ويَطْرَبْ، ثم أخذوا ينوحون ويُظهرون مظاهر الحزن، فلم يتأثر الفريق الثانى وينوح ويلطم، أى فشلوا فى تغيير ملامحهم.

والمقصود بهذا التشبيه أن يوحنا المعمدان جاءت دعوته للتوبة بالتوبيخ والحزن على الخطية، فرفضوا التجاوب معه. ثم جاء المسيح ينادى بالحب ويشفى المرضى ليفرح القلوب، فرفضوا أيضا.



ع18-19: "لا يأكل ولا يشرب": أى زاهد ومتجرد يكتفى بأقل الطعام.

"فيه شيطان": لسلوكه المنعزل عن الناس فى البرية، فظنوه، بحياته الغريبة، يتعامل مع الشياطين.

"أكول وشريب خمر": مبالغة من شيوخ اليهود فى اتهام المسيح، مع أنه يأكل ويشرب مثل باقى الناس.

كان يوحنا المعمدان زاهدا يعيش فى البرية، فبدلا من أن يتعلموا منه الزهد، اتهموه أنه فيه شيطان. أما يسوع المسيح فعاش بين الناس يأكل ويشرب مثلهم، ليسهل عليهم تتميم الوصايا فى الحياة العادية، فاتهموه أنه منهمك فى كثرة الأكل وشرب الخمر، وهذا طبعا غير حقيقى، كما اتهموه أنه محب للعشارين والخطاة، لأنه مثلهم يحب مجالس الأكل والشرب؛ مع أن المسيح جلس مع الخطاة لجذبهم للتوبة، مثلما جذب متى وزكا العشاريْن.

قادة اليهود هم مثل الأولاد، أى غير ناضجين روحيا. أما تلاميذ المسيح وتابعوه، فهم الناضجون روحيا.

أبناء الحكمة: الذين آمنوا بدعوة يوحنا وبشارة المسيح، فقد ظهر بر الحكمة فى تابعيها، أى تابعى يوحنا المعمدان، ثم المسيح الحكمة الأزلية، وآمنوا بكلامه؛ أى تظهر قوة الحكمة وبرها فيمن يؤمنون بها، وهم التلاميذ والمؤمنون.

           لا تتسرع فى الحكم على الآخرين حتى لا تخطئ، ولا تكن مغرضا لئلا تتحول فضائل الناس إلى خطايا فى نظرك، بل على العكس، ابحث عن الله فى فضائل الآخرين، لتتعلم وتتتلمذ على أيديهم، فتحب الكل، وتنمو فى حياتك مع الله.



(4) عقاب رافضى الإيمان (ع 20-24):

20- حينئذ ابتدأ يوبخ المدن التى صُنعت فيها أكثر قواته، لأنها لم تتب. 21- "ويل لك يا كورزين، ويل لك يا بيت صيدا، لأنه لو صُنعت فى صور وصيدا القوات المصنوعة فيكما، لتابتا قديما فى المسوح والرماد. 22- ولكن أقول لكم، إن صور وصيدا تكون لهما حالة أكثر احتمالا يوم الدين مما لكما. 23- وأنت يا كَفْرَنَاحُومَ المرتفعة إلى السماء، ستهبطين إلى الهاوية لأنه لو صنعت فى سدوم القوات المصنوعة فيك، لبقيت إلى اليوم. 24- ولكن أقول لكم، إن أرض سدوم تكون لها حالة أكثر احتمالا يوم الدين مما لك."



ع20-21: بعد أن شرح الإيمان لسامعيه، ودعاهم أيضا بالمعجزات، وبخهم على قساوة قلوبهم برفضهم الإيمان، وخاصة المدن التى فى منطقة الجليل، لأنه صنع فيها معجزات كثيرة. فأعلن أن مصير كورازين (وهى مدينة فى الجليل بجوار بيت صيدا وكَفْرَنَاحُوم) وبيت صيدا (وهى مدينة على بحيرة طبرية)، سيكون شنيعا فى العذاب الأبدى، لأن التعاليم والمعجزات الواضحة، التى تدعو الناس بسهولة للإيمان، لو كانت قد صُنعت فى مدينتى صور وصيدا القديمتين اللتين كانتا على البحر الأبيض المتوسط (فى لبنان الحالية)، لتابتا قديما مستخدمتين مظاهر التذلل، من لبس الملابس الخشنة كالمسوح، ووضع الرماد على الرأس.

وبهذا، يُظهر مدى قساوة قلوب الساكنين فى كورازين وبيت صيدا، لرفضهم الإيمان بالمسيح.



ع22: فى يوم الدينونة الأخير، سيكون عقاب صور وصيدا أقل من كورازين وبيت صيدا، لأن الأخيرتين رفضتا إيمان عظيم مقدم من المسيح نفسه لهما.

ومعنى هذه الآية، أنه توجد درجات فى العذاب الأبدى، وأن رافضى البشارة بالمسيح والحياة معه، سيكون عقابهم أشد من الذين لم يعرفوا المسيح وعاشوا فى الخطية مثل الوثنيين.

          سيحاسَب الإنسان على قدر ما أُعلن له من نعم إلهية، فلهذا يلزم أن تحيا وتطبق ما سمعته فى بيتك وكنيستك، فتكون هذه التعاليم مساندة لك فى طريق الخلاص، ولا تحكم عليك يوم الدينونة.



ع23: يتحدث المسيح عن كَفْرَنَاحُومَ التى صارت مركزا لكرازته فى الجليل، فصنع فيها معجزات كثيرة، كان المفروض أن تخلّصها لتجد مكانا فى السماء، ولكن للأسف تكبَّر أهلها، وشعروا أنهم أفضل ممن حولهم، كأنهم فى السماء والمدن الأخرى أحقر منهم فى الأرض، ورفضوا الإيمان به؛ فمصير هذه المدينة هو الهبوط إلى الجحيم.

ومقدار عمل نعمة الله فى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، لو عُمِلَ فى سدّوم قديما، لتابت ولم يتم فيها الحكم الإلهى بالحرق.



ع24: ثم يؤكد أن عذاب سدوم فى يوم الدينونة، سيكون أقل من عذاب كَفْرَنَاحُومَ التى رفضته، فالاثنتان ستهلكان، ولكن تزداد قسوة العذاب لكَفْرَنَاحُومَ من أجل رفضها للمسيح؛ وكذلك كل من يرفض اليوم الإيمان والسلوك المسيحى، سيكون عقابه أكثر.

(5) بركات المتضعين (ع 25-30):

25- فى ذلك الوقت، أجاب يسوع وقال: "أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض، لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء، وأعلنتها للأطفال. 26- نعم أيها الآب، لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك. 27- كل شىء قد دُفع إلىّ من أبى، وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يُعْلَنُ له. 28- تعالوا إلىّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم. 29- احملوا نيرى عليكم، وتعلّموا منى، لأنى وديع ومتواضع القلب، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم. 30- لأن نيرى هيّن، وحملى خفيف."



ع25-26: "فى ذلك الوقت": أى بعد كلامه عن كبرياء البلاد التى بشرها ورفضته، وينتظرها عقاب شديد.

"أجاب": يبدو أن سؤالا وجهه البعض له عن مصير الدارسين للناموس، الموجودين فى هذه البلاد، فأجاب بصلاة:

"أحمدك": كإنسان، يوجه الشكر لله من أجل حكمته وتدابيره.

"الحكماء والفهماء": الكتبة والفرّيسيّون الحكماء فى أعين أنفسهم، والمتكبرون بعلمهم.

الأطفال: التلاميذ الضعفاء فى معرفتهم، ولكنهم متضعين ومطيعين لكلامه.

"نعم": تأكيد للإجابة السابقة، بأن نعمة الله توهب للمتضعين.

"المسرة": فرح الله أن يهب نعمته للمتضعين.

فى هذا الحديث العظيم بين الابن والآب، يعترف المسيح ويعلن حقيقة هامة، وهى أن معرفة الله توهب للبسطاء المتضعين، ويُحرَم منها الحكماء فى أعين أنفسهم، أى المتكبرون، فالله لا يعطى مجده لآخر.



ع27: "دُفع إلىّ من أبى": أى أن الابن نال السلطان الكامل لفداء وتخليص البشرية، وليس معنى دُفع أنه لم يكن له السلطان ثم ناله حينما تجسد، بل هو إعلان لنا كبشر أن الابن له كل سلطان الآب، فاليهود يعرفون الله فى العهد القديم، فيُعرّفهم المسيح، الذى ظهر فى العهد الجديد، بنفسه، أنه الله صاحب كل السلطان، لأنه واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر.

"ليس أحد يعرف الابن": أى كل البشر، مهما كان إيمانهم، لن يعرفوا كل جوهر الله، لأنهم محدودون ومعرفتهم محدودة، فالله الآب فقط هو القادر أن يعرف الابن، لأنه مساوٍ له فى الجوهر.

"ولا أحد يعرف الآب": كما أن كل البشر المؤمنين بالله فى العهد القديم، لا يمكنهم معرفة الله الآب كمال المعرفة، فالوحيد الذى يعرف الآب، هو الابن الذى له نفس جوهر الآب.

"من أراد الابن أن يُعْلَنُ له": هم القديسون الذين يُعَرّفهم المسيح بروحه القدّوس معرفة أكبر عن الله، ليس كل شىء، ولكن أكثر من غيرهم من البشر، وذلك لاتضاعهم واشتياقهم لمحبة الله.

لا أحد يعرف الله إلا جوهره نفسه، لأنه أعلى من إدراك البشر. فالابن يعرف الآب والآب يعرف الابن، أى الله فقط هو الذى يعرف نفسه. ولكن الله فى محبته، أظهر نفسه لنا من خلال تجسد الابن، الذى يعرفنا بالله على قدر اتضاعنا، وهؤلاء المتضعون هم المختارون المتمتعون بمعرفة الله.



ع28: "تعالوا إلىّ": دعوة لجميع البشر الذين يشعرون بمتاعبهم، واحتياجهم للخلاص. أما المنغمسون فى العالم ويكتفون بشهواته، فلا يشعرون بحاجتهم للمسيح.

"المتعبين والثقيلى الأحمال": مِنْ ثِقَلِ الخطية، وتوبيخ الضمير، والمشاكل الناتجة عن خطاياهم، وكل ضغوط الحياة ومخاوفها.

"أريحكم": لم يعِد البشر بمنع الضيقات، ولكن يعدهم بالراحة أثناءها، إذ يحملها معهم وعنهم، فلا يشعروا بثقلها، ويتعزَّوْا ويفرحوا بعشرته.

تجسد المسيح ليحمل عنا أتعابنا وخطايانا على الصليب، فأحضانه مفتوحة ليرفع عنا خطايانا وكل ما ينتج عنها، فنجد سلامنا فيه، وهو قادر أن يدبر كل أمور حياتنا.



ع29-30: "نيرى": النير هو الخشبة الموضوعة على رقاب الحيوانات التى تجر الآلات الزراعية مثل المحراث، فحمل النير معناه إحناء الرقبة، أى الاتضاع، واحتمال الألم لأجل المسيح، وهذه هى سمات تابعى المسيح.

"تعلّموا منى": المسيح قدوة لنا فى كل سلوكه على الأرض، وهو المثل الأعلى للبشرية.

"وديع": يحتفظ بسلامه وهدوئه الداخلى، ولا ينفعل لأى مكسب أو خسارة.

"متواضع": يضع نفسه تحت الكل، متخليا عن كل مجده.

"راحة لنفوسكم": الوداعة والتواضع هما الطريق لنوال الخلاص.

يطمئننا الرب أن نيره هيّن وخفيف، لأنه يحمله معنا، وإذا حمل اثنان حملا واحدا، فالثقل يكون على الأقوى. فإذا كان الله الأقوى - بلا حدود - يحمل معنا، فهو يحمل كل شىء عنا، فلا نشعر بأى تعب، بل نتمتع بعشرته طوال طريق حياتنا، ونعاين عمله فينا وفى النفوس التى نتعامل معها ونخدمها.

           اتضع تحت أقدام الكل، فتعرف الله وتتمتع بعشرته...

اقبل الألم لأجل الله، تراه بجوارك يشجعك، ويفرّح قلبك، ويرفع عنك أى ألم ومعاناة، لأنه يسندك فى كل شىء.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 12*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِى عَشَرَ

تنقية القلب تصنع الرحمة وتهزم الشياطين



(1) قطف السنابل يوم السبت (ع 1-8):

1- فى ذلك الوقت، ذهب يسوع فى السبت بين الزروع، فجاع تلاميذه، وابتدأوا يقطفون سنابل ويأكلون. 2- فالفرّيسيّون، لما نظروا، قالوا له: "هوذا تلاميذك يفعلون ما لا يحل فعله فى السبت." 3- فقال لهم: "أما قرأتم ما فعله داود حين جاع هو والذين معه. 4- كيف دخل بيت الله، وأكل خبز التقدمة، الذى لم يحل أكله له ولا للذين معه، بل للكهنة فقط؟ 5- أَوَْ ما قرأتم فى التوراة أن الكهنة، فى السبت، فى الهيكل، يدنسون السبت وهم أبرياء؟ 6- ولكن أقول لكم، إن ههنا أعظم من الهيكل. 7- فلو علمتم ما هو، إنى أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، لما حكمتم على الأبرياء. 8- فإن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضا."



ع1-2: "السبت": يوم الرب عند اليهود، حيث أمر الله بتخصيصه للعبادة، ولكن شيوخ اليهود منعوا فيه حتى الأعمال الضرورية. ومجد يوم الأحد فاق مجد يوم السبت، لأن فيه قام رب المجد، فيعتبر يوم الرب فى العهد الجديد.

"بين الزروع": أراد المسيح أن ينفرد بتلاميذه، فذهب بهم إلى الحقول.

"يقطفون سنابل": كان مسموحا للجائعين أن يقطفوا بعض السنابل ويفركونها بأيديهم، ويأكلونها لسد جوعهم. ويُفهَم من هذا فقر التلاميذ وحاجتهم للقوت الضرورى، إذ لم يكن عندهم طعام.

"ما لا يحل فعله": حرموا بعض الأعمال فى السبت، ومنها قطف السنابل. وهذا لم تنص عليه الشريعة، ولكنه من التفسيرات الزائدة الخاطئة التى أضافوها، وهى تتعارض مع احتياجات الإنسان الضرورية.

كان المسيح يمشى مع تلاميذه يوم السبت بين الزروع، مواصلا تعليمهم. وبعد فترة جاعوا، فقطفوا بعض السنابل ليأكلوا، وقد كان هذا مسموحا به فى الشريعة ولا يعتبر سرقة (تث 23: 25). ولكن الفرّيسيّين اعتبروه عملية حصاد للقمح، والعمل ممنوع فى يوم السبت، لذا اعترضوا على المسيح، لأنه لم يمنع تلاميذه من ذلك.

إن كان العمل ممنوعا يوم السبت ليتفرغوا لعبادة الله، لكن الأعمال الضرورية مثل الأكل لا تُمنَع، فكان هذا اتهاما باطلا من الفرّيسيّين، إذ اعتبروا سد التلاميذ لجوعهم هو عملية حصاد للقمح، وهذا يُظهر سوء نيتهم، وضيق تفسيرهم لمفهوم الراحة يوم السبت.



ع3-4: "بيت الله": خيمة الاجتماع.

"خبز التقدمة": 12 رغيفا كانت توضع على مائدة فى القُدْسِ على اليمين، ولا يدخل القدس إلا الكهنة، فكان يأكله الكهنة فقط، رمزا للنعمة الخاصة بسر الكهنوت فى العهد الجديد.

ذكر المسيح للتلاميذ ما فعله داود يوم السبت، حين جاع هو والذين معه، إذ دخلوا وأكلوا من خبز التقدمة، الذى لا يحل أكله إلا للكهنة، ولكن للضرورة، وحتى لا يخوروا من الجوع، أكلوا منه.

وداود الملك مكرّم جدا، ومرجع لليهود ليتعلموا منه، فيظهر هنا فهم داود لروح الوصية، وليس حرفيتها، فهو لم يقصد كسر الوصية، ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى فهم روح الوصية، أى المرونة فى التنفيذ.

هذا هو البرهان الأول على عدم خطأ التلاميذ فى قطف السنابل يوم السبت.



ع5: "التوراة": أسفار موسى الخمسة، والمقصود سفر العدد بالتحديد، حيث يذكر تقديم الذبائح يوم السبت.

"يدنسون السبت": أى يكسرون الراحة المفروضة فى هذا اليوم.

"وهم أبرياء": لأنهم يطيعون الناموس بتقديم الخدمات المطلوبة فى الشريعة.

أعطى المسيح برهانا ثانيا، وهو الأعمال التى يقوم بها الكهنة يوم السبت فى الهيكل، فهم لا يقصدون كسر السبت، بل هى أعمال الخدمة المتصلة بعبادة الله، أى تقديم الذبائح.

فالمقصود الامتناع عن الأعمال العادية، والمكاسب المادية، والتفرغ للعمل الروحى، والاكتفاء فقط باحتياجات الإنسان الضرورية.



ع6: إن كان الانشغال بالهيكل يبيح أى عمل أو خدمة يحتاجها، فأمامنا المسيح، رب الهيكل، الذى هو أعظم منه، بل إن الهيكل اليهودى يرمز إليه، فهو الذى سيقدم نفسه ذبيحة على مذبح الصليب. ولذا، أكل التلاميذ بعض السنابل ليسدوا جوعهم، ويظلوا منشغلين بسماع تعاليمه وخدمته، وهذا أسمى غرض.

ع7: "الأبرياء": التلاميذ الفقراء المحتاجين لسد جوعهم، فهم أبرياء من أى خطأ.

أظهر المسيح كلمات الله فى هوشع النبى (6: 6)، أنه يريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، أى أن المقصود أن عمل الرحمة أهم من الالتزام الحرفى بالذبيحة، مع خلو القلب من المحبة، واتهام الآخرين وإدانتهم.

فكيف لم يشعروا بجوع التلاميذ، واحتياجهم الضرورى أن يأكلوا؟! إنها قسوة قلب من الفرّيسيّين، وهكذا ظهر بر التلاميذ وشر الفرّيسيّين.



ع8: "رب السبت": أى واضع قانون السبت، والذى له وحده أن يسمح بما يرى، ويضيف ما يلزم الاهتمام به، فأضاف تقديس يوم الأحد، وصار هو يوم الرب بقيامته فيه.

يؤكد المسيح أنه واضع الشريعة، التى منها تقديس يوم السبت، فهو بالطبع لا يريد كسر الوصية، ولكن ينبغى فهم روحها وتطبيقها تطبيقا حسنا. وهذا برهان ثالث للدفاع عن التلاميذ فى قطفهم السنابل، إذ أن معهم رب السبت القادر أن يسمح بما يراه.

           لا تحكم حسب الظاهر وتدين الآخرين، بل التمس العذر لهم، وكن رحيما بالخطاة كما يتراءف الله عليك ويرحمك.



(2) إبراء ذى اليد اليابسة (ع 9-13):

9- ثم انصرف من هناك وجاء إلى مجمعهم. 10- وإذا إنسان يده يابسة، فسألوه قائلين: "هل يحل الإبراء فى السبوت؟" لكى يشتكوا عليه. 11- فقال لهم: "أى إنسان منكم يكون له خروف واحد، فإن سقط هذا فى السبت فى حفرة، أفما يمسكه ويقيمه؟ 12- فالإنسان، كم هو أفضل من الخروف؟ إذًا، يحل فعل الخير فى السبوت." 13- ثم قال للإنسان: "مد يدك." فمدها، فعادت صحيحة كالأخرى.



ع9-10: "يشتكوا عليه": يقدموا شكوى فى مجالسهم المحلية، أنه مخالف.

بعد أن اجتاز فى الحقول، ذهب إلى أحد مجامع اليهود كعادته ليعلّم هناك، وكان جميع المرضى يتبعونه ليشفيهم؛ وقد أتى رجل يده مشلولة، يتمنى أن يشفيه المسيح.

لاحظ الفرّيسيّون أن الرجل سيطلب من المسيح الشفاء، فبادروا بسؤاله، ليس عن استفهام، بل بخبث: هل يحل الإبراء يوم السبت؟ معتبرين أن الشفاء هو أحد الأعمال العالمية، فهو عمل طبيب يعالج المرضى، وليس معجزة ورحمة يقدمها المسيح للمحتاجين؛ وهذا يُظهر سوء نيتهم وتفسيرهم الخاطئ.



ع11-13: أجاب المسيح على سؤالهم بسؤال آخر، وهو: إن كان لأحد خروف وسقط فى حفرة يوم السبت، ألا يسرع لإنقاذه ويخرجه من الحفرة حتى لا يموت؟ فهذا عمل غير مسموح به، ولكن يُستثنَى كعمل رحمة لإنقاذ الخروف، فكم بالأحرى يكون الإنسان المريض أهم من الخروف؟ وبالتالى، يحل الإبراء كعمل رحمة فى يوم السبت. ثم أمر المسيح، بسلطانه الإلهى، ذا اليد اليابسة أن يمدها، فأطاع الأخير بإيمان، فشُفِيَتْ فى الحال.

ويلاحظ أن المسيح أمر فقط ولم يلمسه، والرجل مد يده، ومد اليد غير ممنوع فى السبت. فهكذا أبرأه، ولم يخالف حتى تعاليمهم الضيقة الخاظئة، فلم يجدوا أية علة عليه.

كم هى عظيمة طاعة هذا المريض، فرغم أن يده مشلولة، آمن بكلام المسيح، وإذ حاول أن يمدها تحركت معه، فَشُفِىَ فى الحال.

           ليتك تطيع وصايا الله مهما بدت صعبة، وتقبل تعاليم الكنيسة وإرشادات أب اعترافك، واثقا من قوة الله المسانِدة لك، فلا تجد مستحيلا أمامك، لأن الشيطان يوهمك بضعفك وعجزك عن التخلّص من الخطية واكتساب الفضائل، فلا تصدقه، وتأكد أن الطاعة تخرجك من سلطانه وتهبك كل البركات.



(3) وداعة المسيح (ع 14-21):

14- فلما خرج الفرّيسيّون، تشاوروا عليه لكى يهلكوه. 15- فعلم يسوع، وانصرف من هناك، وتبعته جموع كثيرة، فشفاهم جميعا. 16- وأوصاهم أن لا يظهروه. 17- لكى يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبى القائل: 18- هوذا فتاى الذى اخترته، حبيبى الذى سُرَّتْ به نفسى، أضع روحى عليه فيخبر الأمم بالحق. 19- لا يخاصم، ولا يصيح، ولا يسمع أحد فى الشوارع صوته. 20- قصبة مرضوضة لا يَقْصِفْ، وفتيلة مُدخّنة لا يطفئ، حتى يُخرج الحق إلى النُّصرة. 21- وعلى اسمه يكون رجاء الأمم."



ع14-16: "لكى يهلكوه": هذه أول محاولة لقتله.

"جموع كثيرة": من اليهود والأمم، كما يظهر فى (ع21).

إذ ظهر شر الفرّيسيّين أمام بر المسيح ورحمته لتلاميذه وللمرضى، اغتاظوا جدا وحاولوا قتله، فلم يقاومهم مستخدما قوة لاهوته، بل هرب من وجههم، لانشغاله باستكمال التبشير وشفاء المحتاجين، وحتى يعلمنا عدم مقاومة الشر بالشر، بل الهروب منه، فأوصى الجموع أن يخفوه وسطهم، ليستمر فى تعليمه وعمل الخير لكل المحتاجين، ولأنه كان متضعا لا يطلب مجدا أرضيا.



ع17: أظهر ذلك المسيح بشكل ضعيف، عكس ما توقعه اليهود من المسيا المنتظر أن يكون قويا، يقيم لهم مملكة ويحررهم من سلطان الرومان. وهذا طبعا تفسير خاطئ من اليهود لم يقصده الله، بل المهم أن يحررهم من الخطية، ويملك على قلوبهم، وليس الملك الأرضى الذى يزعمونه, ولذا، أورد القديس متى نبوءة إشعياء عن المسيح (42: 1-4) التى تُظهر وداعته، وعدم مقاومته الشر بالشر.



ع18: "الذى اخترته": المسيح هو وحده المختار من الله والقادر على فداء البشرية، فلا يستطيع ملاك أو إنسان أن يقوم بهذا العمل.

"سُرَّتْ به نفسى": كما أعلن الآب ذلك من السماء عند معموديته فى الأردن، فهو موضوع سرور الآب لآنه يتمم خلاصنا.

"أضع روحى عليه": إعلان أن الروح القدس فى الابن، كما ظهر فى شكل حمامة عند معموديته، ولكنه متحد به منذ الأزل لأنه روحه، فهو إعلان لنا كبشر لنؤمن أنه هو الله.

"الأمم": إثبات واضح أن الخلاص مقدم للعالم كله.

يتحدث الآب عن الابن بأنه يضع روحه عليه، وهو فى نفس الوقت روح الابن الذى هو الروح القدس. وهكذا يعلن الثالوث القدّوس الذى يظهر فى تجسد المسيح المعلن الحق للبشرية بوداعة وحب، إذ يقول: فتاى وحبيبى.

           إذا اتحدت بالمسيح وصرت عضوا فى جسده، أى الكنيسة، تكون حبيب الله ويُسَرُّ بك.



ع19: من صفات المسيح الوديع ألا يقابل شر الناس بشر آخر، فلا يخاصم الأشرار، ولا يغضب بصياح يعثر الآخرين فى الشوارع، لأنه هادئ فى داخله بوداعة حقيقية.

ع20: تظهر محبة المسيح فى الاهتمام بكل إنسان مهما بدا ضعيفا أو ميئوسا منه، مثل القصبة التى ضُربت وكادت أن تنكسر، أو الفتيلة التى اختفت منها النار ولم يعد إلا دخانا يتصاعد منها.

فهو يسند الإنسان الضعيف جدا حتى يتقوى ويمتلئ به، وينتصر على خطاياه وضعفاته، ويصير له مكان فى السماء.

إنه يسند القصبة ويشعل الفتيلة ويهتم بها، حتى يكمل عمله بإظهار الحق فى كل القلوب، فتنتصر على الخطية وتتحرر منها.



ع21: بهذا الحب يعطى رجاء للعالم كله. فإن كان اليهود يرفضون الأمم لابتعادهم عن الله، فالمسيح يبشرهم ويطلب خلاصهم مهما كان ضعفهم، حتى يتركوا عبادة الأوثان ويرجعوا إليه.

           إنه رجاء عظيم مقدم لك، مهما كانت خطاياك مسيطرة عليك، أو مشاكلك تبدو بلا حل، فالمسيح يحبك، وهو قادر أن يخلّصك من أتعابك. ثق به، وقم ابدأ من جديد معه.



(4) الغلبة على الشيطان (ع 22-30):

22- حينئذ أُحضِر إليه مجنون أعمى وأخرس فشفاه، حتى إن الأعمى الأخرس تكلم وأبصر. 23- فبهت كل الجموع وقالوا: "ألعل هذا هو ابن داود؟" 24- أما الفرّيسيّون، فلما سمعوا قالوا: "هذا لا يخرج الشياطين إلا ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين." 25- فعلم يسوع أفكارهم وقال لهم: "كل مملكة منقسمة على ذاتها تخرب، وكل مدينة أو بيت منقسم على ذاته لا يثبت. 26- فإن كان الشيطان يخرج الشيطان، فقد انقسم على ذاته. فكيف تثبت مملكته؟ 27- وإن كنت أنا ببعلزبول أخرج الشياطين، فابناؤكم بمن يُخرجون؟ لذلك هم يكونون قضاتكم. 28- ولكن إن كنت أنا بروح الله أخرج الشياطين، فقد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله. 29- أم كيف يستطيع أحد أن يدخل بيت القوى وينهب أمتعته، إن لم يربط القوى أولا؟ وحينئذ ينهب بيته. 30- من ليس معى فهو علىّ، ومن لا يجمع معى فهو يفرّق."



ع22: دخل الشيطان فى إنسان، فأفقده عقله وبصره وكلامه. وقدموه للمسيح فشفاه، أى أخرج منه الشيطان، فعاد عاقلا يبصر ويتكلم.

           إن الخطية تفقدك تفكيرك السليم، فلا ترى الله ولا تتكلم بوصاياه. فأسرع للتوبة، حتى تستعيد إنسانيتك فى المسيح.

ع23-24:"بهت": تعجب واندهش جدا.

"ابن داود": كما وعد الله أن يأتى المسيح من نسل داود.

"بعلزبول": (راجع تفسير ص 10: 24-25)، واتهام المسيح بعلاقته به نوع من التحقير له، وأن قوته من الشياطين وليست من الله.

لما نظر اليهود قوة المعجزة، قالوا إنه المسيا المنتظر ابن داود. أما الفرّيسيّون، فلأجل كبريائهم ومحبتهم للمراكز العالمية، وجدوا المسيح مزاحما لهم، إذ أصبح قائدا روحيا لليهود، وبهذا يفقدون مكانتهم، فأسرعوا يقاومون المعجزة باتهام المسيح، أنه، باتفاق خاص بينه وبين رئيس الشياطين بعلزبول، قد جعل هذا الشيطان يخرج، ويعود الإنسان صحيحا، أى اتهموا المسيح بالسحر، والتعامل مع الشياطين، ليبعدوا الناس عن تبعيته والانبهار بسلطانه الإلهى.



ع25-26: "علم يسوع أفكارهم": هذا يُظهر لاهوته وعلمه بالغيب، وما فى داخل الناس دون أن يسمعهم.

قدم المسيح للفرّيسيّين حجة منطقية على بطلان اتهامهم، حتى لا يتشكك اليهود، بل يثبتوا فى إيمانهم به وتبعيته، وهى أن الانقسام إذا حدث فى أية مملكة تخرب، إذ يقاوم كل حزب الآخر. فإذا حدث ذلك فى مملكة الشيطان، فإنه يعنى أن رئيس الشياطين يعتق تابعيه من البشر، وهذا ضد خطته، لأنه يريد الإساءة للبشر وإبعادهم عن الله. فلا يمكن أن يعمل الشيطان ضد نفسه، وإلا تخرب مملكته، وهذا غير منطقى. وبالتالى، فإخراج هذا الشيطان هو بقوة الله، وليس باتفاق مع رئيس الشياطين.



ع27: ثم قدم حجة منطقية ثانية، وهى تلاميذه، أى أبناء الأمة اليهودية الذين أخرجوا الشياطين. والمعروف عند اليهود بساطة التلاميذ، وعدم خبرتهم فى التعامل مع الشياطين والسحر والعرافة. إذن، إخراج التلاميذ للشياطين، يحكم على اتهام الفرّيسيّين أنه باطل، كما أن اليهود لا يعترضون على من منهم يخرج الشياطين، مثل أبناء سَكَاوَا السبعة (أع 19: 14)، وإن كان هذا مجرد ادعاء وليست قدرة حقيقية. فلماذا يعترضون على المسيح ويتهمونه بالسحر، إلا لأنهم يحسدونه، ويحاولون التشكيك فى قدرته الإلهية؟



ع28: لقد خرج الشيطان بقوة روح الله، وليس بالسحر، وهذا معناه أنه هو المسيا المنتظر.

"قد أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله": أى أتى المسيح ليملك على القلوب، فلماذا تقاومونه بأفكاركم الشريرة؟



ع29: وقدم المسيح دليلا ثالثا على إخراجه الشيطان بسلطان لاهوته، وهو أنه لا يمكن الاستيلاء على ممتلكات شخص قوى إلا إذا استطعنا أن نقيده أولا. وبالتالى، لا يمكن إخراج شيطان من إنسان، إلا إذا كان لنا سلطان على الشياطين أن نقيدهم، فنأمرهم بالخروج. أى أن المسيح أقوى من الشياطين، وبالتالى يستطيع أن يأمرهم بالخروج من البشر.



ع30: حيث أن الشيطان ليس صالحا ولا تابعا للمسيح، ولا يجمع البشر للإيمان به، فهذا دليل على أنه عدو للمسيح، يحاول تفريق الناس وإبعادهم عنه، ويدخل فى الناس ليضلهم ويفقدهم عقلهم وبصيرتهم. والمسيح، بسلطان لاهوته، يبعد أعداءه الشياطين عن البشر الضعفاء، فقد أتى ليخلّص البشرية من سلطان إبليس الذى يتحكم فيهم بسبب ضعفهم وخطاياهم. وباتهام الفرّيسيّين له، يحاولون تفريق الناس وإبعادهم عنه، وبهذا يكونوا تابعين للشياطين وأعداء المسيح.

ويقدم بهذا الحجة المنطقية الرابعة على أنه ضد الشياطين وليس معهم، ليوبخ الفرّيسيّين حتى يتوبوا عن عداوتهم له، لأنهم، بشرّهم، يصيرون تابعين للشياطين الذين يحاولون إبعاد البشر عن الله.

           افحص كلامك وتصرفاتك: هل لها فائدة فى جذب الآخرين لله، أم تعثرهم وتبعدهم عنه، لتعرف هل أنت تابع للمسيح أم للشيطان؟



(5) الكلام الشرير (ع 31-37):

31- "لذلك أقول لكم، كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس، وأما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر للناس. 32- ومن قال كلمة على ابن الإنسان يُغفر له، وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يُغفر له، لا فى هذا العالم ولا فى الآتى. 33- اجعلوا الشجرة جيدة وثمرها جيدا، أو اجعلوا الشجرة رديّة وثمرها رديّا، لأن مِن الثمر تُعرف الشجرة. 34- يا أولاد الأفاعى، كيف تقدرون أن تتكلموا بالصالحات وأنتم أشرار؟ فإنه من فضلة القلب يتكلم الفم. 35- الإنسان الصالح، من الكنز الصالح فى القلب يُخرج الصالحات، والإنسان الشرير من الكنز الشرير يُخرج الشرور. 36- ولكن أقول لكم، إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس، سوف يعطون عنها حسابا يوم الدين. 37- لأنك بكلامك تتبرر، وبكلامك تدان."

ع31-32: أظهر المسيح خطورة اتهام الفرّيسيّين له، وهو أنه يخرج الشياطين باتفاق مع الشيطان، وليس بالروح القدس.

فإصرارهم على رفض عمل الروح القدس، وعدم الإيمان بالمسيح، لن يُغفَر لهم إلى الأبد، أى يأخذهم للعذاب الأبدى. فهو ينبههم للتوبة، وعدم التمادى فى أفكارهم الشريرة.

فمن أخطأ بكلمة على المسيح الابن وتاب، يُغفَر له، أما من يجدف على الروح القدس، ويرفض عمله فى حياته، بالإصرار على عدم التوبة، فمصيره الهلاك الأبدى.



ع33-35: يوبخ المسيح رياء الفرّيسيّين، الذين يتظاهرون بالتديّن، وقلوبهم ممتلئة شرا وكبرياء، فيقول لهم أن الشجرة الجيدة تعطى ثمرا جيدا، وهكذا الرديّة تعطى ثمرا رديّا، ويطالبهم بالابتعاد عن الرياء، فيوافق كلامهم وأعمالهم مشاعر قلوبهم، وتتنقى أفكارهم، أى يصير الداخل نقيا وكذلك الخارج، وإن كان هناك شر فى القلب، يظهر فى الكلام أو الأعمال، فيساعدهم ذلك على التوبة ورفض الخطية.

فأعمال المسيح المملوءة خيرا ورحمة هى أعمال جيدة تثبت برّه وصلاحه، أما الفرّيسيّون، فكلامهم الشرير عن المسيح وكبريائهم، يثبت أنهم أشرار؛ فثمارهم الرديّة تعلن شر قلوبهم.

ويوبخهم أن رياءهم هذا يشبه الثعابين فى تحايلها ونعومتها الخارجية، ولكنها ممتلئة سما ووحشية وافتراسا للآخرين.

وبهذا يدعوهم لتنقية قلوبهم مما اكتنزوه داخلها من شرور، تظهر فى كلامهم واتهاماتهم.



ع36-37: "كلمة بطالة": أى غير نافعة، والمقصود هنا بالأكثر، الكلام الشرير الذى نسىء به للآخرين.

يُظهر المسيح خطورة الكلام الباطل، أى الشرير أو غير النافع، حيث أننا سنحاسَب عليه فى يوم الدينونة، فلا نستهين ونتكلم كلاما غير نافع أو ضار لغيرنا. فكلامنا الصالح يبررنا فى يوم الدينونة، وعلى العكس، كلامنا الشرير الذى يُظهر أن قلوبنا شريرة، سيؤدى بنا إلى الهلاك.

           دقق فى كلامك اليوم: هل هو نافع لك أو للآخرين، أم يضرك أو يضرهم، أو هو بلا فائدة؟ واطلب معونة الله، فيعطيك حكمة بروحه القدّوس.

(6) ضروِرة التوبة (ع 38-45):

38- حينئذ أجاب قوم من الكتبة والفرّيسيّين قائلين: "يا معلم، نريد أن نرى منك آية." 39- فأجاب وقال لهم: "جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية، ولا تعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبى. 40- لأنه كما كان يونان فى بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان فى قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال. 41- رجال نِينَوَى سيقومون فى الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه، لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان، وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا. 42- ملكة التيمن ستقوم فى الدين مع هذا الجيل وتدينه، لأنها أتت من أقاصى الأرض لتسمع حكمة سليمان، وهوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا. 43- إذا خرج الروح النجس من الإنسان، يجتاز فى أماكن ليس فيها ماء، يطلب راحة ولا يجد. 44- ثم يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه، فيأتى ويجده فارغا مكنوسا مزينا. 45- ثم يذهب ويأخذ معه سبعة أرواح أخر أشر منه، فتدخل وتسكن هناك، فتصير أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله؛ هكذا يكون أيضا لهذا الجيل الشرير."



ع38: "يا معلم": قالها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون، إما تهكما أو تملقا للمسيح، حتى يعمل لهم معجزة جديدة.

رغم كثرة معجزات المسيح، لكن ما زال الكتبة والفرّيسيّون غير مؤمنين، فطلبوا منه معجزة ليؤمنوا به، وهذا معناه أنهم غارقون فى الشكوك التى تعطل الإيمان.



ع39-40: "جيل": يقصد الأمة اليهودية التى معظمها بعيد عن الله بشرورهم، رغم مظهرهم أنهم شعبه.

"فاسق": الأمة اليهودية هى عروس الله، وابتعادها عنه هو زنا روحى، فالفسق هو نوع من الزنا.

"ثلاثة أيام": الجزء من اليوم عند اليهود يُحسَب يوما، ففى موت المسيح جزء من يوم الجمعة، والسبت كله، وجزء من يوم الأحد.

"ثلاث ليالى": المقصود الظلمة التى حدثت عند موته على الصليب وليلة السبت وليلة الأحد.

"قلب الأرض": قبر المسيح.

وبخ المسيح شرور قلوبهم وتماديهم فى الكبرياء والشكوك، وقال لهم أنهم ليسوا محتاجين أن يروا معجزة جديدة من معجزاته، بل محتاجين للتوبة، مثل معجزة توبة يونان النبى، الذى تاب قى بطن الحوت بعد أن ظل فيه ثلاثة أيام، ومات عن العالم، فرجع إلى الله، وحينئذ لفظه الحوت، وعاد حيا. كما سيموت المسيح عن خطايا العالم كله، ولكن بقوة لاهوته، سيقوم من الأموات. فهم محتاجون أن يموتوا عن خطاياهم بالتوبة، ليؤمنوا به ويقوموا من شرهم، ويبدأوا الحياة الجديدة معه.



ع41: "نِينَوَى": عاصمة الإمبراطورية الأشورية، وهى مدينة على نهر دجلة بالعراق، قرب مدينة الموصل الحالية، وكانت عظيمة جدا ومحيطها 48 ميلا، وارتفاع أسوارها 28 مترا، وقد خربت فى القرن السادس قبل الميلاد.

عندما نادى يونان بين أهل نِينَوَى بقوة، بعد أن تاب، كان كلامه مؤثرا فيهم فتابوا. والآن، أمام اليهود كلام أقوى من كلام يونان، ومعجزات عظيمة، ولكنهم يرفضون الإيمان. لذلك، فتوبة أهل نِينَوَى ستدين عدم إيمان الرافضين للمسيح فى يوم الدينونة العظيم.



ع42: "أقاصى الأرض": أى من بعد حوالى 1000 ميل عن أورشليم.

إن كانت ملكة التيمن وسبأ، أى اليمن، قد أتت من مكان بعيد، عندما سمعت عن حكمة سليمان، وآمنت بقوة روح الله فيه، فإيمانها يدين أيضا اليهود الرافضين للمسيح بكلامه وحكمته الكاملة الظاهرة أمامهم.



ع43-44: "ليس فيها ماء": الشيطان يميل للسكن فى القفار، حيث لا يوجد ماء.

"يطلب راحة": أى يطلب عمل شر، لأن راحته هى فى إبعاد الناس عن الله.

إذ دخل شيطان فى إنسان، وبقوة الله خرج منه، يجول باحثا عن شخص آخر يسكن فيه. وإذ لا يجد له حياة لأجل صلاح الناس، يعود ليرى صديقه القديم الذى سكن فيه مدة، فيجد قلبه فارغا من كل صلاح، مكنوسا من كل بر، بل مهيّأً ومزينا بالشر الذى يعيش فيه. فرغم تخلّصه من الشيطان، لم يتب عن خطاياه، ويحيا مع الله فى الصلاح.



ع45: عندما يجد هذا الإنسان مهيّأً لسكناه أكثر من ذى قبل، يأخذ معه سبعة أرواح (شياطين) ويسكنون فيه، ليقودوه فى شرور أكثر، فيزداد بؤسه، وتكون نهايته الهلاك.

هكذا أيضا اليهود، أثناء السبى ارتبطوا بعبادة الأوثان، وبعد عودتهم تركوها، ولكنهم لم يرتبطوا بالله قلبيا، وظلت قلوبهم فارغة. وعندما أتى إليهم المسيح وبشّرهم رفضوه، وزادوا على خطاياهم خطايا الرياء والكبرياء، فهم بهذا يهيئون أنفسهم لعمل الشياطين فيهم أكثر من ذى قبل، فيصير هلاكهم أصعب وعذابهم أشد.

   عندما يخلّصك الله من خطية، أو يبعد حربها عنك وتستريح قليلا منها، أسرع للارتباط بالكنيسة والأسرار المقدسة، وداوم على الصلاة والقراءة، حتى يمتلئ قلبك بمحبة الله، وتصير محصنا ضد أى حرب جديدة من الشيطان.



(7) أقرباء المسيح (ع 46-50):

46- وفيما هو يكلم الجموع، إذا أمه وإخوته قد وقفوا خارجا، طالبين أن يكلموه. 47- فقال له واحد: "هوذا أمك وإخوتك واقفون خارجا، طالبين أن يكلموك." 48- فأجاب، وقال للقائل له: "من هى أمى ومن هم إخوتى؟" 49- ثم مد يده نحو تلاميذه وقال: "ها أمى وإخوتى.50- لأن من يصنع مشيئة أبى الذى فى السماوات، هو أخى وأختى وأمى."



ع46-47: فيما كان المسيح يعلم وسط الجموع، جاءت أمه العذراء مريم وأولاد أختها مريم زوجة كِلُوبَا، أى أولاد خالة المسيح.

وفى العرف اليهودى، يُعتبَر أولاد الخالة إخوة. وقد جاءوا يبحثون عنه، ليتمتعوا بالجلوس معه والتحدث إليه. ومن كثرة الزحام حوله، لم يستطيعوا الدخول، فأخبروه أن خارج البيت أمه وإخوته يطلبونه.



ع48: انتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة ليعلّم الجموع معنى الأمومة والأخوة الروحية، ولم ينكر أهمية الأمومة والأخوة الجسدية، ولكن أراد أن يوجه نظر الجموع إلى معنى جديد، وهو أن يكون للإنسان أمهات وإخوة كثيرون بالروح.



ع49-50: أظهر المسيح أن الأمومة والأخوة الروحية له، هى فيمن يحفظ وصاياه ويفعل مشيئته؛ والمثال لذلك تلاميذه التابعون له.

فالأمومة تعنى البذل والتضحية، والأخوة تعنى الشركة والترابط. فمن يفعل مشيئة الله، لابد أن يتنازل عن رغباته الشخصية، ويسعى للارتباط بالله وبالعالم كله فى محبته، فتصير له الأمومة والأخوة الروحية لله، ولإخوته فى الكنيسة وكل العالم.

           إن تقدير المسيح لك، ودعوته إياك أخا لشرف عظيم، يعطيك دالة فى الصلاة، وثقة فى معونته مهما سقطت فى الخطية، لتتوب وترجع إليه.

          ومن ناحية أخرى، تحفظ نفسك طاهرا لأنك أخ للمسيح روحيا، وكذلك تشعر أن كل المؤمنين معك فى الكنيسة إخوة لك، فتحبهم وتكرمهم بكل اهتمام.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 13*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّالِثُ عَشَرَ

أمثال المسيح i الكرازة فى وطنه



(1) مثل الزارع (ع 1-9):

1- فى ذلك اليوم، خرج يسوع من البيت وجلس عند البحر. 2- فاجتمع إليه جموع كثيرة، حتى إنه دخل السفينة وجلس، والجمع كله وقف على الشاطئ. 3- فكلمهم كثيرا بأمثال قائلا: "هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع. 4- وفيما هو يزرع، سقط بعض على الطريق، فجاءت الطيور وأكلته. 5- وسقط آخر على الأماكن الْمُحْجِرِةِ، حيث لم تكن له تربة كثيرة، فنبت حالا إذ لم يكن له عمق أرض. 6- ولكن، لما أشرقت الشمس احترق، وإذ لم يكن له أصل جف. 7- وسقط آخر على الشوك، فطلع الشوك وخنقه. 8- وسقط آخر على الأرض الجيدة، فأعطى ثمرا بعض مئة وآخر ستين وآخر ثلاثين. 9- من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع."



ع1-2: "عند البحر": هو بحر الجليل.

تبعت الجموع المسيح كعادتهم ليتمتعوا بتعاليمه المحيية، وإذ زاد عددهم، وكان قريبا من شاطئ البحر، دخل إحدى السفن وابتعد بها قليلا عن البر، فصارت منبرا له يتحدث منه، بينما جلست الجموع على الشاطئ لتستمع إليه.

كم هى بساطة المسيح واتضاعه! إنه يعلّم فوق الجبل، أو على الشاطئ، أو يقف فى سفينة يعتبرها منبرا لتعاليمه. فأهم شىء عنده هو أن يكسب محبة الجموع، ويوصل إليهم تعاليمه الروحية.

لقد خرج من البيت الذى كان مقيما فيه، وهو يرمز للكنيسة التى خرج منها إلى العالم ليفتقد شعبه، ودخل إلى البحر الذى يرمز إلى العالم، ولكنه وقف فى سفينة وهى ترمز إلى النفس البشرية التى يسكن فيها، ويُظهر ذاته منها للآخرين، كما يفعل من خلال أولاده المؤمنين الذين هم نور للعالم.



ع3: "كلمهم كثيرا": يُفهم أنه أعطى أمثلة كثيرة، ذُكر بعضها فى الكتاب المقدس.

"أمثال": وهى توضيح للحقيقة الروحية بقصة عملية واقعية، لتقريب المعنى إلى ذهن السامع.

"الزارع": هو الله.

استعمل الزارع البذور، وهى كلمته التى يعطيها للأراضى المختلفة، التى تمثل أنواع البشر، كل واحد يختلف عن الآخر فى تقبّله لكلامه.

إن الزارع قد خرج ليزرع، فالله عمله هو الخير، يلقى كلمته إلى الكل لعلها تثمر. وكذلك أولاد الله، عملهم هو صنع الخير مع الكل، بغض النظر عن مدى تجاوب الآخرين مع هذا الخير.



ع4: أول نوع من الأراضى هو الطريق الزراعى الذى يمر بجوار الحقول، وهو مرتفع عنها وصلب وغير معد للزراعة، ويداس دائما بأقدام المارة.

إنه يشير للنفس البشرية المتكبرة والغير معدة بالحرث لقبول كلمة الله، أى فحص النفس والتوبة.

وهو صلب، فيشير لصلابة القلب ورفض كلام الله، ويداس من الكل، أى تدخل إليه كل شهوات العالم، فهو بلا أسوار تحميه، أى غير محصن بالكنيسة، فعندما أُلقيَت إليه كلمة الله، فرح بها سريعا ولكن لم يتقبلها القلب، بل سريعا ما انْقَضَّت عليها طيور السماء وأكلت البذور.

والطيور تشير إلى الشياطين التى تسرق الكلمة، لأن القلب يتأثر مؤقتا، وسرعان ما يفقد هذا التأثر، لأجل كبريائه وعدم توبته عن شهواته المختلفة.



ع5-6: النوع الثانى من الأراضى هو الأرض المحجرة، ولكن لها طبقة سطحية رقيقة من التربة، فمنظرها كأنها أرض زراعية جيدة، وحقيقتها أنها حجارة ترفض كل زراعة فيها.

وهى تشير إلى قساوة القلب كالحجر، وإلى عبادة الأوثان الحجرية، أى عبادة أموال ومراكز هذا العالم، التى هى بمثابة أصنام يتعلق بها الإنسان، فمع أن له تربة سطحية تنمو فيها البذور قليلا، لكن عندما تحاول الجذور أن تمتد، لا تستطيع بسبب الحجارة، وحينما تشرق الشمس تجف هذه النباتات الصغيرة وتموت.

وهى ترمز أيضا للنفوس المرائية، التى لها مظهر التربة الجيدة وحقيقتها حجرية.

وترمز للقلوب المتعلقة بالعالم، التى تقبل الكلمة لفترة وجيزة، وعندما تأتى عليها التجارب، مثل أشعة الشمس، تجف سريعا وتموت كلمة الله فيها، فهى قلوب قاسية أنانية لا تحب الله من الداخل.

ع7: النوع الثالث من الأراضى هو تربة جيدة صالحة للزراعة، ولكنها ممتلئة أشواكا، أى اهتمامات القلب بالعالم وشهواته.

فعندما تُلْقَى إليها كلمة الله تنمو، ولكن نمو الأشواك والحشائش الغريبة أقوى منها، فيزاحم جذورها فى الأرض فلا تجد غذاء، وتغطيها الأشواك والحشائش من فوق، فلا تصل إليها أشعة الشمس، فتخنقها وتموت.

وهى تشير إلى خطورة الاحتفاظ بشهوات الخطية فى القلب، لأنها تعطل عمل كلمة الله، فلا يستفيد منها الإنسان. والعلاج طبعا هو التوبة ونزع أشواك الخطية، فتستطيع الكلمة أن تؤثر فى هذه النفوس.



ع8: النوع الرابع من الأراضى هو الأرض الجيدة الصالحة للزراعة، فإن أُلْقِيَتْ إليها كلمة الله، تنمو وتأتى بثمار. وتختلف كمية الثمر بحسب خصوبة الأرض وتجاوبها مع الكلمة، فكلهم أبناء الملكوت، ولكن نجم يمتاز عن نجم بكيفية استفادته وتطبيقه لكلمة الله.



ع9: أكد المسيح أهمية استماع كلمته بالأذنين، أى الأذن الخارجية، والأذن الداخلية وهى القلب، لفهم وتطبيق الكلمة.

          الله يقدم محبته ونعمته لكل الناس، ولكن المهم أن تتجاوب معها، فلا ترفض كلام الله الذى يرسله لك سواء فى الكتاب المقدس أو تعاليم الكنيسة وإرشادات أب اعترافك، أو على ألسنة المحيطين بك.

          اقبل الكلمة لك وليس لتعليم الآخرين، وحاول تطبيقها فى حياتك، وثق أن كل جهاد فى تنفيذ كلمة الله غالٍ جدا عنده ويساندك لتكميله، ويكافئك عليه.



(2) أهمية الأمثال (ع 10-17):

10- فتقدم التلاميذ وقالوا له: "لماذا تكلمهم بأمثال؟" 11- فأجاب وقال لهم: "لأنه قد أُعْطِىَ لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السماوات، وأما لأولئك فلم يعط. 12- فإن من له سيعطى ويزاد، وأما من ليس له، فالذى عنده سيؤخذ منه. 13- من أجل هذا أكلمهم بأمثال، لأنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون، وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون. 14- فقد تمت فيهم نبوّة إشعياء القائلة: تسمعون سمعا ولا تفهمون، ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون. 15- لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ، وآذانهم قد ثقل سماعها، وغمضوا عيونهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم، ويسمعوا بآذانهم، ويفهموا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا، فأشفيهم. 16- ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها تبصر، ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع. 17- فإنى الحق أقول لكم، إن أنبياء وأبرارا كثيرين، اشْتَهَوْا أن يَرَوْا ما أنتم ترون ولم يَرَوْا، وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا."



ع10-12: "تقدم": بعد انصراف الجموع، بقى عدد قليل تقدموا نحو المسيح ليسألوه.

"التلاميذ": هم الاثنا عشر ومجموعة أخرى قليلة من الملتصقين بالمسيح، كما يظهر من (مر 4: 10)، وهم مثل السبعين رسولا والمريمات.

"أُعْطِىَ لكم": نعمة خاصة تُعطَى للمهتمين بمعرفة الله.

"أسرار ملكوت السماوات": أى كيف يملك الله على القلب، فمعرفة الله فوق العقل الإنسانى، ولكن الله بنعمته يعطى فهما للمستعدين أن يقبلوه.

"أولئك": الغير مهتمين بكلام الله، لانشغالهم بالماديات، فمعرفتهم دائما سطحية.

كلم المسيح الجموع بأمثال قريبة من حياتهم، ليفهموا فكرتها وتؤثر فيهم، لأنهم بقساوة قلوبهم سيرفضون الكلام المباشر، ولكن الأمثال التى من حياتهم قد يقبلونها، فيخضعون لكلمة الله.

أما التلاميذ، فلأجل استعدادهم لطاعة المسيح، فسّر لهم الأمثال بكلام روحى مباشر، فمن له استعداد روحى يُعطَى معرفة بالله أكثر وأكثر. أما من ليس له استعداد ويظل يرفض، فحتى المثل لا يفهمه وسيرفضه، والفهم الروحى القليل الذى عنده، سيفقده بكبريائه وتعلقه بالعالم المادى.



ع13-15: "مبصرين لا يبصرون، وسامعين لا يسمعون": رغم رؤيتهم للمسيح وسماعهم تعاليمه، لا يدركون أعماق الكلام ليطبّقوه فى حياتهم، بل يكتفون بالمعرفة السطحية. وأكثر من هذا، أنهم قد يرفضون الكلام ومعانيه الروحية، لأجل تعلقهم بشهواتهم المادية وكبريائهم.

"قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ": أى ارتبط بالشهوات الأرضية، ولم يعد رقيقا قابلا للتأثر بكلام الله.

"ثقل سماعها": أى صاروا عاجزين عن فهم كلام الله، لأن الشهوات قد صَمَّتْ آذانهم، ولا يريدون أن يسمعوا إلا ما يرضيهم.

"أشفيهم": أى أقبل توبتهم، وأصلح حياتهم فتصير روحانية.

مع أن هذه الجموع لها عيون خارجية ، وآذان تميز الحروف، إلا أن قلوبهم ترفض الله، فقد انتظروا بحسب النبوات المسيا المنتظر، وعندما تجسد المسيح وجاء إليهم، رفضوه لقساوة قلوبهم وكبريائهم، وتعلقهم بالمُلك الأرضى والكرامة، ففقدوا الفهم الروحى، كما تنبأ عنهم نبيهم العظيم إشعياء (6: 10).



ع16-17: يمدح المسيح تلاميذه لأجل فهمهم لكلامه، وتمتعهم برؤيته، وإيمانهم أنه هو المسيا المنتظر، بل يعلن لهم أن ما نالوه من شرف رؤيته تمناه أنبياء وأتقياء كثيرون فى العهد القديم ولم يروه، بل نالوا فقط شرف التنبؤ عنه، وانتظروا الوعد بإتمامه ونفوسهم مربوطة فى الجحيم، حتى يأتى ويتمم الفداء عنهم ويخلّصهم.

           هذا ما تعاينه يا أخى اليوم فى الكنيسة، بل تناله جسدا ودما حقيقيا، وتتمتع بسماع كلمة الله فى الكتاب المقدس، الذى اشتهى كل رجال الله فى العهد القديم أن يعاينوه، فتمتع به، لتحيا به وفيه، واحرص على حضور القداسات من بدايتها، ونوال بركة الاعتراف والتناول دائما.



(3) تفسير مثل الزارع (ع 18-23):

18- "فاسمعوا أنتم مثل الزارع. 19- كل من يسمع كلمة الملكوت ولا يفهم، فيأتى الشرير ويخطف ما قد زُرع فى قلبه؛ هذا هو المزروع على الطريق. 20- والمزروع على الأماكن المحجرة، هو الذى يسمع الكلمة، وحالا يقبلها بفرح. 21- ولكن ليس له أصل فى ذاته، بل هو إلى حين، فإذا حدث ضيق أو اضطهاد من أجل الكلمة، فحالا يعثر. 22- والمزروع بين الشوك، هو الذى يسمع الكلمة، وَهَمُّ هذا العالم وغرور الغِنَى يخنقان الكلمة، فيصير بلا ثمر. 23- وأما المزروع على الأرض الجيدة، فهو الذى يسمع الكلمة ويفهم، وهو الذى يأتى بثمر، فيصنع بعض مئة وآخر ستين وآخر ثلاثين."



تم شرحه عند تفسير المثل (ع 1-9)، وإليك تفسير بعض الكلمات المذكورة لزيادة التوضيح:



ع18-19: "كلمة الملكوت": كلمة الله التى إن فهمتها وطبقتها، يصبح قلبك معدا لمُلك الله عليه.

"لا يفهم": يرفض أن يفهم كلام الله، لانشغاله بالماديات.

"الشرير": الشيطان.

"يخطف": أى يكون تأثره مؤقتا جدا، كانفعال عاطفى ويزول سريعا، ولا يطبق شيئا مما سمعه فى حياته.



ع20: "حالا يقبلها": التأثر السريع بكلام الله، والنية لتطبيقه والبدء فى ذلك.



ع21: "ليس له أصل فى ذاته": لم يجاهد فى طريق الله لتنفيذ كلامه مدة طويلة، أى أن تأثره عاطفى سطحى، والقلب ضعيف نتيجة حياته المنشغلة بالعالم.

"ضيق أو اضطهاد": أى مشاكل تحاول منعه من الاستمرار فى تنفيذ الوصية.

"يعثر": أى يترك وصايا الله، ويعود لحياته المرتبطة بالعالم.



ع22: "هَمُّ هذا العالم": القلق والانشغال بتحصيل الماديات والشهوات المختلفة.

"غرور الغِنَى": الكبرياء نتيجة ما يقتنيه الإنسان من ماديات، فيشعر أنه أفضل من غيره.

"يخنقان الكلمة": أى ليس هناك مكان فى القلب لمحبة الله، لأنه انشغل بالشهوات الرديّة.

"بلا ثمر": أى لا تظهر فضائل فى حياته.



ع23: "الجيدة": أى التى تم حرثها ثم تسميدها وريّها ، بمعنى فحص الإنسان نفسه والتوبة، وكذلك الجهاد الروحى فى استخدام وسائط النعمة من أسرار وممارسات روحية.

"يسمع الكلمة ويفهم": أى يهتم بالتطبيق العملى وليس المعرفة النظرية فقط.

"يأتى بثمر... مئة وآخر ستين وآخر ثلاثين": درجات فى التجاوب والجهاد الروحى فتنتج عنها فضائل، بل تزداد نعمة الله للمتجاوبين المجاهدين، فيظهر هذا التمايز بينهم فى القداسة.



(4) مثل زَّوان الحقل (ع 24-30):

24- قَدّم لهم مثلا آخر، قائلا: "يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانا زرع زرعا جيدا فى حقله. 25- وفيما الناس نيام، جاء عدوه وزرع زَوانا فى وسط الحنطة ومضى. 26- فلما طلع النبات وصنع ثمرا، حينئذ ظهر الزَّوان أيضا. 27- فجاء عبيد رب البيت وقالوا له: يا سيد، أليس زرعا جيدا زرعت فى حقلك، فمن أين له زَوان؟ 28- فقال لهم: إنسان عدو فعل هذا. فقال له العبيد: أتريد أن نذهب ونجمعه؟ 29- فقال: لا، لئلا تقلعوا الحنطة مع الزَّوان وأنتم تجمعونه. 30- دعوهما ينميان كلاهما معا إلى الحصاد، وفى وقت الحصاد، أقول للحصادين اجمعوا أولا الزَّوان واحزموه حزما ليُحرَق، وأما الحنطة فاجمعوها إلى مخزنى."



ع24: "ملكوت السماوات": أى مُلك المسيح الآتى من السماء، ليملك على قلوب أولاده.

الإنسان: هو الله، الذى خلق جميع البشر على صورته ومثاله، ليحيوا معه إلى الأبد فى ملكوته، ويثمروا أعمالا صالحة.



ع25: "نيام": نوم المسئولين عن الزراعة، أى الكهنة والخدام، ومعناها عدم السهر الروحى والعناية بالشعب.

العدو: هو الشيطان، وهو ليس عدوا للكرامين أو الحنطة، بل لله وكل أولاده. استغل فرصة نوم الكرامين المسئولين عن الحقل، وبذر بذور الزوان، وهى تشير إلى الهرطقات التى يدسها أصحاب البدع فى قلوب بعض الناس، فيبعدوهم عن الله. أو ترمز إلى خطايا وشهوات تنجس الناس، فيصيروا أشرارا لا يعطون الثمار الصالحة التى كان الله ينتظرها منهم.

"زَوانا": بذور مشابهة لبذور الحنطة، ولكنها حشائش تضر النبات الأصلى، أى القمح.

"الحنطة": القمح.

"مضى": فى الخفاء، وكأنه لم يفعل شيئا، مع أنه سبب الشر الموجود فى العالم.

           أخى الحبيب... كم هو ضرورى لكل منا أن يكون منتبها روحيا، حتى لا يقبل أفكارا شريرة أو شهوات تبعده عن الله، وإن كان خادما يهتم بمن يخدمهم، حتى لا يتحولون إلى زوان ويبعدون عن الله.



ع26: عندما نمت البذور، ظهرت نباتات الزوان، أى الحشائش الغريبة، مختلفة عن الحنطة... فمن ثمارهم تعرفونهم؛ فالقمح أعطى سنابل، أما الزوان ففى بدايته متشابه كنبات صغير مع القمح، ولكن لما كبر، لم تظهر عليه سنابل القمح المعروفة... فأولاد الله أعمالهم صالحة، والأشرار أعمالهم شريرة.

ع27-28: "عبيد رب البيت": هم الخدام الروحيون، سواء الأساقفة أو الكهنة أو كل من يخدم فى الكنيسة، وقد لاحظوا أن هناك أشرار فى العالم بعيدين عن الله، لاختلاف ثمارهم عن سنابل القمح المحبوبة، واندهشوا جدا لهذا التغيّر، فقد كانوا يتوقعون ثمارا صالحة من كل النباتات، لأن كل زراعة الله جيدة.

وعندما استفسروا عن سبب وجود الزوان، أعلمهم رب البيت أن العدو، أى الشيطان، فعل هذا، ووضع بذورا فى الحقل، أى وضع شرا فى قلوب بعض البشر، فابتعدوا عن الله ولم يعطوا ثمارا صالحة.

فسألوه: هل ينزعوا نباتات الزوان من بين الحنطة، أى يحكموا بالهلاك على الأشرار الذين فى العالم؟



ع29: رفض الله نزع الزوان، لئلا يضروا بنبات القمح الأصلى، بالإضافة إلى أن إهلاك الأشرار يُفقدهم الفرصة الكافية للتوبة، وقد يخيف أو يزعج أولاد الله، لأنهم يرون فى إلههم الحب والحنان. فإن أهلك الأشرار كلهم، يرتعبون ويعجزون عن التوبة والجهاد بسبب الخوف الشديد. فبطرس الناكر تاب وصار كارزا، ومتى العشار صار تلميذا، وبولس – شاول - عدو المسيحية اللدود، صار خادما لها، فشرّفته بلقب "الرسول". لذا لم ينزع الله الزوان، لعله بالتوبة يتحول إلى حنطة.

إذن الأشرار نوعان: نوع مُصِرٌّ على شرّه وهذا سيهلك، والنوع الآخر سيتوب ويخلُص. فلا ننزع الزوان لئلا ننزع الحنطة معه، أى أولاد الله الذين سقطوا فى الخطية وصار شكلهم كالزوان، ولكنهم سيتوبون ويعودوا يعطون ثمارا صالحة، أى يصيروا حنطة جيدة.

 انتهز فرصة الحياة لتتوب وتُلقى عنك بذور الزوان، فيصير لك ثمار صالحة وحياة نقية مع الله.



ع30: أمر الله أن تأخذ كل النباتات فرصة كاملة للنمو، لِيُمْتَحَنَ الأبرار برفضهم شرور الأشرار المحيطين بهم، ولعل الأشرار يستنيرون بنور الأبرار ويتوبوا ويرجعوا إلى الله.

ولكن، إن أصر الأشرار على شرهم، فبعد الموت يلاقون مصيرا فظيعا، وهو العذاب الأبدى الذى يُلقون فيه كحزم (جماعات). فكما اجتمعوا فى الشهوات الرديئة فى العالم، يستمرون معا فى العذاب الأبدى. أما الأبرار فيُجمعون إلى مخزن الله، أى ملكوته، لينعم كل واحد بعشرة الله، كل حسب تعبه وثماره.

(5) مَثَلاَ حبة الخردل والخميرة (ع 31-33):

31- قَدّم لهم مثلا آخر قائلا: "يشبه ملكوت السماوات حبة خردل أخذها إنسان وزرعها فى حقله. 32- وهى أصغر جميع البزور، ولكن متى نمت، فهى أكبر البقول، وتصير شجرة حتى أن طيور السماء تأتى وتتأوَّى فى أغصانها. 33- قال لهم مثلا آخر: يشبه ملكوت السماوات خميرة، أخذتها امرأة وخبأتها فى ثلاثة أكيال دقيق، حتى اختمر الجميع."



ع31-32: حبة الخردل: هى أصغر الحبوب، ولكن بدفنها فى الأرض، تحاط بالظلمة والتراب، وتحتمل هذا. ورغم ضعفها الظاهر، يعمل فيها الروح القدس فينميها، وتصير شجرة عظيمة أكبر من أشجار باقى البقول زميلاتها. ومن كبرها، تستطيع الطيور أن تجد فيها مكانا لأعشاشها.

وترمز حبة الخردل للمسيحى أو المسيح الذى يحتمل الآلام والموت، فتصير له حياة عظيمة فى السماء. وباحتمال الألم وحمل الصليب، ترتفع أفكار الإنسان وتصير سمائية مثل الطيور السابحة فى السماء.

وترمز حبة الخردل لبشارة الإنجيل، والكنيسة التى بدأت كجماعة صغيرة داخل اليهودية، وخلال سنوات انتشرت فى العالم كله، واحتوت نفوس كثيرة آمنت وصارت تسبح الله مثل الطيور.

إن حبة الخردل مثل الإيمان الذى يُمتحن فى الضيقات، فينمو ويصير شجرة عظيمة.



ع33: المرأة: ترمز للكنيسة التى تخبئ الخميرة، أى المسيح، فبتجسده يحيا فى وسطنا، فيحول الدقيق الذى هو البشرية إلى مؤمنين نشطين روحيا، يؤثرون فى غيرهم ويجذبونهم للإيمان.

"ثلاثة أكيال": تشير للروح والنفس والجسد، أى المسيح عندما أخذ طبيعتنا البشرية، ارتفع بنا إلى طبيعة روحية بفدائه وعمل روحه القدّوس فينا.

وقد ترمز المرأة إلى اليهود الذين صلبوا المسيح، وهكذا بموته ودفنه، جدد الطبيعة البشرية لتحيا معه.

كما يمكن أن ترمز المرأة إلى الله الذى وضع الخميرة أو الكنيسة فى العالم، أى الدقيق، فجذبت النفوس للإيمان، وانتشرت فى المسكونة كلها بهدوء ومحبة.

           احتفظ بكلمة الله داخلك، وطبقها فى حياتك لتعمل فيك وتغير أفكارك وسلوكك، وداوم على التأمل فيها ليستمر تجديد حياتك. وحينئذ ستؤثر فيمن حولك دون أن تشعر، وتجذبهم للحياة مع الله.

(6) التعليم بالأمثال (ع 34-35):

34- هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بأمثال، وبدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم. 35- لكى يتم ما قيل بالنبى القائل: سأفتح بأمثال فمى، وأنطق بمكتومات منذ تأسيس العالم."



ع34: فى هذا الوقت، كانت تعاليم المسيح كلها بأمثال. أما قبل هذا أو بعد ذلك، فكانت تعاليمه مباشرة، أى أنه استخدم كل طرق التعليم.



ع35: "النبى": أى الرائى، وهو آساف.

"مكتومات": تدابير الله الروحية لخلاص الإنسان، والتى كان صعبا على الإنسان أن يفهمها من أجل خطاياه، فيعلنها المسيح فى العهد الجديد، وهى محبته للبشرية والتى فى قلبه منذ أسس العالم وخلق الإنسان.

تعوّد متى أن يؤكد كلامه بنبوات، لأنه يخاطب اليهود العارفين بالكتب المقدسة؛ وقد قال الله هذا فى (مز 78: 2) "أفتح بمثل فمى، أذيع ألغازا منذ الْقِدَمِ".

           محبة الله لك كبيرة جدا منذ الأزل، ويريد أن يعلنها لك إن كنت تفتح قلبك وتهتم بأن تسمعه. وتستطيع ذلك من خلال سعيك نحوه بقراءة الكتاب المقدس، والارتباط بالكنيسة، وسماع العظات الروحية، واهتمامك أن تتعلم من الكل وخاصة الآباء والإخوة الروحيين.



(7) تفسير مثل زَِوان الحقل (ع 36-43):

36- حينئذ صرف يسوع الجموع، وجاء إلى البيت، فتقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين: "فسر لنا مثل زَوان الحقل." 37- فأجاب وقال لهم: "الزارع الزرع الجيد هو ابن الإنسان. 38- والحقل هو العالم، والزرع الجيد هو بنو الملكوت، والزَّوان هو بنو الشرير. 39- والعدو الذى زرعه هو إبليس، والحصاد هو انقضاء العالم، والحصادون هم الملائكة. 40- فكما يُجمع الزَّوان ويُحرَق بالنار، هكذا يكون فى انقضاء هذا العالم. 41- يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلى الإثم. 42- ويطرحونهم فى أتون النار، هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان. 43- حينئذ يضىء الأبرار كالشمس فى ملكوت أبيهم؛ من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع."

"البيت": غالبا بيت سِمعان بطرس.

"تلاميذه": الاثنا عشر مع الملتصقين به.

"ملكوته": أى العالم الذى خلقه الله ليملك عليه، ولكن الأشرار رفضوا ملكه.

"المعاثر وفاعلى الإثم": الأشرار الذين بشرهم يعثرون غيرهم ويسقطونهم فى الشر.

"أتون النار": العذاب الأبدى المعد للأشرار.

"البكاء وصرير الأسنان": يعنى الندم الذى لا ينتهى، والغيظ والألم الذى يعانونه فى العذاب الأبدى.

"كالشمس": أى فى بهاء ومجد ونورانية.

"ملكوت أبيهم": الملكوت الأبدى الذى يتمتع فيه أولاد الله بعشرة أبيهم السماوى.

طلب التلاميذ من المسيح أن يفسر لهم مثل زَِوان الحقل، ففسره لهم، لأن العطايا الروحية لا تُعطَى إلا لمن يهتم بها ويسألها من الله، أما العطايا المادية فالله يعطيها للكل، فهو المشرق شمسه على الأبرار والأشرار. وأولاد الله يضيئون كالشمس أو الكواكب فى ملكوت الله، أبوهم السماوى الذى أحبوه وثبتوا فى الإيمان به طوال حياتهم، فهو يضىء عليهم بنوره، ويمجدهم فى السماء.

راجع تفسير المثل (ع 24-30) لاستكمال المعنى.



(8) مَثَلاَ الكنز المخفى واللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن (ع 44-46):

44- "أيضا يشبه ملكوت السماوات كنزا مخفى فى حقل، وجده إنسان فأخفاه. ومن فرحه، مضى وباع كل ما كان له واشترى ذلك الحقل. 45- أيضا يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانا تاجرا، يطلب لآلئ حسنة. 46- فلما وجد لؤلؤة واحدة كثيرة الثمن، مضى وباع كل ما كان له واشتراها."



الأمثال الثلاثة الآتية، قالها المسيح لتلاميذه ومحبيه المقرّبين فى البيت؛ أما الأربعة السابقة فكانت لكل الجموع. والسبب فى ذلك، أن الثلاثة الأخيرة تدعو الإنسان الروحى لترك انشغالات العالم من أجل محبة الله، ثم تشجعه بالمكافأة السمائية فى المثل الأخير. فهى أمثال تخاطب أولاد الله المرتبطين بكنيسته، وليس العالم كله.



ع44: الكنز: يرمز للمسيح الذى فى الكتاب المقدس.

الحقل: يرمز للكتاب المقدس.

"من فرحه": التعزيات الروحية التى ينالها الإنسان من خلال الممارسات الروحية، والتى تدفعه إلى أن يتنازل عن كل شىء ليظل متمتعا بهذا الإحساس الروحى.

ولكيما نقتنى الكتاب المقدس فى قلوبنا، ونحيا به، ونتمتع بالمسيح الذى فيه، ينبغى أن ننزع من قلوبنا تعلقاتنا المادية، ونكون مستعدين للتنازل عن أى شىء منها، وبهذا نتشبّه بيوسف الذى ترك ثوبه فى يد امرأة سيده، وقَبَلَ أن يُلقَى فى السجن، فارتفع إلى عرش مصر وصار له الغنى والسلطان، بل وزع الخيرات على العالم كله المحيط به.

والحقل يرمز أيضا للمسيح، والكنز لكلماته العميقة التى يفهمها المؤمن الخاضع للروح القدس، وهو الذى لا يتعلق بالعالم وكل مقتنياته، فتتفرغ روحه لفهم الله، وبهذا يملك الله على القلب، ويكون للمؤمن نصيب فى ملكوت السماوات.



ع45-46: اللؤلؤة الوحيدة الكثيرة الثمن هى محبة المسيح، وهذا التاجر هو الإنسان الروحى الذى يبحث عن الحق، ويحاول اقتناء اللآلئ، أى الفضائل. ولكن محبة المسيح تفوق كل فضيلة، وبالطبع، تفوق كل مقتنيات العالم، وكذلك كل الشهوات المادية مهما بدت مبهرة. ومن كثرة انبهاره بمحبة المسيح، يتنازل عن كل ما فى العالم ويعتبره نفاية، لكيما يربح المسيح. وحينئذ، يملك على قلبه عربونا للملكوت الأبدى.

           لا تنشغل بأمور العالم واحتياجات الجسد والمغريات المختلفة عن خلاص نفسك، بل أعطِ أولوية لعلاقتك بالله، وإن تعارضت الأمور العالمية مع حياتك الروحية، فكن قويا وتنازل عنها لتنال خلاص نفسك، وتنعم بخدمة الآخرين لتربحهم بالمحبة للمسيح.



(9) مثل الشبكة المطروحة فى البحر (ع 47-50):

47- "أيضا يشبه ملكوت السماوات شبكة مطروحة فى البحر، وجامعة من كل نوع. 48- فلما امتلأت أصعدوها على الشاطئ، وجلسوا وجمعوا الجياد إلى أوعية، وأما الأردياء فطرحوها خارجا. 49- هكذا يكون فى انقضاء العالم، يخرج الملائكة ويفرزون الأشرار من بين الأبرار. 50- ويطرحونهم فى أتون النار، هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان."



هذا هو المثل السابع والأخير فى كلام المسيح أثناء ذلك اليوم، وتحدث عن صيد السمك، إذ أن بعض تلاميذه كان عملهم هو صيد السمك، فيسهل عليهم فهم ما يقصده.

الشبكة المطروحة: هى المسيح أو الكنيسة التى تدعو الكل للإيمان، فيدخل فيها مؤمنون من العالم كله، إذ يجدون فيها الخلاص من الشر.

"البحر": يرمز للعالم المملوء بالاضطراب والشرور، ويحيا فيه أيضا أولاد الله.

"جامعة من كل نوع": ترحب الكنيسة بكل الناس الذين يؤمنون رغم اختلاف طباعهم، لكن بعضهم صادقون فى الإيمان، والآخرين مراءون يكتفون بالمظاهر الدينية ولم يتوبوا عن خطاياهم بالحقيقة.

ويعيش الكل طوال عمرهم فى الكنيسة دون أن يفرزهم الله، ليعطى فرصة كاملة لتوبة الأشرار وثبات الأبرار.

"لما امتلأت": أى عند انتهاء عمر البشرية ومجىء يوم الدينونة.

"أصعدوها على الشاطئ": أى ارتفعت كل الأرواح لتدان أمام الله فى اليوم الأخير.

"جلسوا ": أى جلس الله الديّان العادل ومعه ملائكته ليدين كل البشر.

"الجياد": أى الأبرار الذين ثبتوا فى الإيمان والقداسة كل أيام حياتهم.

"أوعية": المنازل العظيمة فى المجد، الموجودة فى ملكوت السماوات، والمعدة لأولاد الله.

"الأردياء": الأشرار الذين تظاهروا بعلاقتهم مع الله، مع تهاونهم وإصرارهم على الخطية.

"خارجا": أى خارج الملكوت السماوى الأبدى.

           إن العمر فرصة للتوبة لتثبت فى بنوتك لله، فلا تنزعج من كثرة سقطاتك، ولكن المهم التوبة السريعة. وفى نفس الوقت، حاول أن تتمتع بوسائط النعمة فى الكنيسة، لتعوّض ما فاتك وتتقوَّى وتثبت فى الحياة الروحية.



(10) الكاتب المتعلم (ع 51-53):

51- قال لهم يسوع: "أفهمتم هذا كله؟" فقالوا: "نعم يا سيد." 52- فقال لهم: "من أجل ذلك، كل كاتب متعلم فى ملكوت السماوات، يشبه رجلا رب بيت يُخْرِجُ من كنزه جُدُدًا وَعُتَقَاءَ." 53- ولما أكمل يسوع هذه الأمثال، انتقل من هناك.



ع51: تأكد المسيح من فهم تلاميذه لأمثاله، حتى يطبقوها فى حياتهم.



ع52: أوضح المسيح لتلاميذه كيف يكونون كتبة متعلمين بالحقيقة، كلمة الله، وليس مثل الكتبة اليهود المهتمين بنسخ الأسفار المقدسة بعناية وتدقيق فى الحرف، وليس العمل بها.

فشبّه الكاتب الروحى، المتعلم كلام الله، بإنسان له بيت وهو حياته المعتمدة على كلمة الله، ويُخرج من الكتاب المقدس معانى مفيدة، سواء من الجُدُدِ (العهد الجديد) أو الْعُتَقَاءِ (العهد القديم)، ليحيا بها، وترشده فى حياته مع الله.

ع53: بعدما أكمل تعاليمه للجموع وتلاميذه بهذه الأمثال، ترك المكان، وذهب إلى موضع أخر ليكمل الكرازة.

           اهتم بقراءة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، لتحصل على معانى روحية تطبقها فى حياتك كل يوم... بهذا تعتنى بخلاص نفسك، ثم يكون لك مما اختبرته ما تعلم به آخرين.



(11) الكرازة فى وطنه (ع 54-58):

54- ولما جاء إلى وطنه، كان يعلّمهم فى مجمعهم، حتى بهتوا وقالوا: "من أين لهذا هذه الحكمة والقوات؟ 55- أليس هذا ابن النجار؟ أليست أمه تدعى مريم، وإخوته يعقوب ويوسى وسِمعان ويهوذا؟ 56- أَوَليْسَتْ أخواته جميعهن عندنا؛ فمن أين لهذا هذه كلها؟" 57- فكانوا يعثرون به. وأما يسوع فقال لهم: "ليس نبى بلا كرامة إلا فى وطنه وفى بيته." 58- ولم يصنع هناك قوات كثيرة لعدم إيمانهم.



ع54: جاء يسوع إلى مدينة الناصرة حيث تربَّى، فهو أحد مواطنيها، ودخل مجمعهم اليهودى وعلّم تعاليمه القوية، فتعجبوا جدا من قوة كلامه ومعجزاته.

           جيد للإنسان أن يهتم بالرعاية الروحية لأسرته وأقربائه، وحتى لو كان هذا صعبا لرفضهم كلامه، فيمكن أن يقدم هذه الرعاية بالصلاة لأجلهم، والتعليم الغير مباشر مثل التحدث عما سمعه فى عظات الكنيسة أو قراءة فى الكتاب المقدس والكتب الروحية. وإن كان له دالة، فليتحدث حديثا مباشرا، وإن لم يكن، يمكن توصية بعض خدام الكنيسة أو الأحباء المرتبطين بالروحيات لجذبهم إلى الله.



ع55-56: تعجُّب اليهود لم يدفعهم إلى الإيمان، بل اكتفوا بالتعجب فقط، إذ هم يعرفون أصله أنه ابن مريم ويوسف النجار، ويعرفون أيضا أولاد وبنات خالته المذكورة أسماؤهم... أبناء مريم أخت العذراء زوجة كِلُوبَا، وكان العرف اليهودى يعتبر أولاد الخالة و أولاد العم إخوة (كما هو معروف الآن فى صعيد مصر). فلم يتخيلوا أن المسيا المنتظر سيكون شخصا عاديا يخرج من وسطهم، مع أن النبوات تعلن هذا بوضوح.

ع57-58: من أجل انحصار ذهنهم فى أصله البشرى وأقاربه، لم يستطيعوا الإيمان بلاهوته. وكان هناك مثلا شائعا عندهم بأن النبى بلا كرامة فى وطنه، فلمعرفتهم بأصله تعوّدوا أن يعاملوه كإنسان عادى وليس متميزا.

ومن أجل ضعف إيمانهم، لم يصنع إلا معجزات قليلة عندهم، لأنهم لن يصدقوه.

           الله مستعد أن يعمل فى حياتك بحسب إيمانك وتمسكك به وطلبك له، فافتح قلبك بالتلمذة والتعلم على يد من حولك، ولا تستهن بأحد أفراد أسرتك أو معارفك، فقد يكون الصورة الإلهية التى يقدمها لك الله ببساطة وسهولة، لتتعلم منه، حتى لو كان طفلك الصغير، أو أى إنسان ذو مركز قليل.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 14*

الأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ عَشَرَ

قتل يوحنا المعمدان i إشباع الجموع i المشى على الماء



(1) قتل يوحنا المعمدان (ع 1-12):

1- فى ذلك الوقت، سمع هيرودس رئيس الربع خبر يسوع. 2- فقال لغلمانه: "هذا هو يوحنا المعمدان قد قام من الأموات، ولذلك تُعمل به القوات." 3- فإن هيرودس كان قد أمسك يوحنا وأوثقه، وطرحه فى سجن، من أجل هيروديا امرأة فيلبس أخيه. 4- لأن يوحنا كان يقول له: لا يحل أن تكون لك. 5- ولما أراد أن يقتله خاف من الشعب، لأنه كان عندهم مثل نبى. 6- ثم لما صار مولد هيرودس، رقصت ابنة هيروديا فى الوسط فسرّت هيرودس. 7- من ثم، وعد بقسم أنه مهما طلبت يعطيها. 8- فهى، إذ كانت قد تلقنت من أمها، قالت: "أعطنى ههنا على طبق، رأس يوحنا المعمدان." 9- فاغتم الملك. ولكن، من أجل الأقسام والمتكئين معه، أمر أن يُعطَى. 10- فأرسل وقطع رأس يوحنا فى السجن. 11- فأُحضِر رأسه على طبق ودُفع إلى الصبية، فجاءت به إلى أمها. 12- فتقدم تلاميذه ورفعوا الجسد ودفنوه، ثم أتوا وأخبروا يسوع.



ع1-2: "فى ذلك الوقت": أثناء كرازة المسيح.

"هيرودس": هو هيرودس أنتيباس، وهو ابن هيرودس الكبير الذى قتل أطفال بيت لحم، وهو الذى أرسل بيلاطس إليه المسيح ليحاكمه قبل صلبه، وكان واليا على الجليل والسامرة وبيرية، وهى المنطقة الشمالية من بلاد اليهود. وعندما سمع بكرازة المسيح، ظن أنه يوحنا المعمدان وأنه قام من الأموات بعد أن قتله، لأنه كان يخاف من يوحنا وتوبيخه له، إذ أن كلامه هو الحق.

"الربع": قسم الرومان مملكة اليهود إلى أربعة أقسام، وأقاموا هيرودس أنتيباس واليا على أحدها.



ع3-5: اشتهى هيرودس أن يتزوج هيروديا امرأة أخيه فيلبس، فاغتصبها منه وهو حى، ولم يستطع أحد أن يمانعه لأجل سلطانه وقوته. ولكن يوحنا المعمدان، رجل البرية الذى لا يخاف أحدا لاعتماده على الله، دخل إليه فى قصره ووبخه، ودعاه لترك هيروديا والتوبة. ولكنه لم يتب، وحاول إسكات يوحنا المعمدان فسجنه، بل حاول قتله، ولكنه خاف من اليهود لأنه كان محبوبا جدا وله شعبية كبيرة.

          لا تحاول إسكات ضميرك وصوت الروح القدس، بل اخضع له، فسيظل يدينك إن لم تتب، ليس فى هذه الأرض فقط، بل إلى الأبد فى العذاب الأخير. فاسمع صوته الآن وتنازل عن رغباتك، لتفرح إلى الأبد.



ع6-7: أقام هيرودس احتفالا كبيرا بمناسبة عيد ميلاده، احتوى غالبا على أطعمة وخمر كثير، وامتلأ بالطرب والغناء.

وقامت ابنة هيروديا من فيلبس، وهى التى تُدعَى سالومى، ورقصت رقصا خليعا لتغرى هيرودس. وقد أغرته بالفعل، لدرجة أنه حاول مكافأتها بأى ثمن، حتى ولو أعطاها نصف مملكته.

وقد يكون الخمر الذى شربه ساعد على امتلائه بالشهوة، وعدم الاتزان، فأقسم أن يعطيها أى شىء تطلبه.

          لا تستسلم للشهوة حتى لا تفقد اتزانك وعقلك، فتصير مثل الحيوانات، وتندفع فى كلام تندم عليه، أو أفعال تدنس حياتك.



ع8: كانت هيروديا قد أقنعت ابنتها سالومى بضرورة التخلّص من يوحنا المعمدان، لأنه معطل لها عن البقاء كملكة بزواجها من هيرودس، وبالتالى ستخسر هى وابنتها كل العظمة والمال اللذان تعيشان فيهما. بل قد تكون هيروديا هى التى دفعت سالومى لهذا الرقص الخليع، حتى تغرى هيرودس وتثير شهوته، فتستطيع أن تطلب منه قتل يوحنا. ولذلك، أجابت سالومى فى الحال على هيرودس، عندما سألها عما تريده كمكافأة على رقصها، طالبة رأس يوحنا على طبق، وبذلك تظل أمها زوجة للملك، وتحصل على المملكة كلها وليس نصفها.



ع9: عندما سمع هيرودس ذلك، انتبه من غفلته وحزن جدا، إما لخوفه من يوحنا وتقديره له، أو لخوفه من هياج الشعب الذى كان يحب يوحنا. ولكنه، لأجل كبريائه، لم يستطع الرجوع عن قسمه، مع أنه كان الأفضل لو اتضع ورفض ذلك.

وإذ كان شهوانيا، لم يستطع رفض طلب ابنة معشوقته، وأمر أن يقطعوا رأس يوحنا ويحضروها على طبق.

          إن الخطية توقعك فى حرج، ولكن التوبة تجعلك نقيا فتسلك باستقامة وراحة بال.

ع10-11: قطعوا رأس يوحنا وأحضروها إلى الملك الذى أعطاها لسالومى، فقدمتها لأمها هيروديا. وهكذا تممت الشريرة هيروديا قصدها، ولكن ما زال صوت الحق يوبخها إلى الآن، وسيوبخها إلى الأبد وهى فى الجحيم.



ع12: "تلاميذه": أى تلاميذ يوحنا.

"أخبروا يسوع": لأن معلمهم يوحنا دفعهم لتبعية المسيح، واللجوء إليه فى كل احتياجاتهم؛ وقد يكون قصدهم أيضا أن يحترس المسيح من هيرودس الشرير.

حزن تلاميذ يوحنا جدا، وذهبوا وأخذوا جسده ليدفنوه بإكرام، وأعلموا يسوع بما حدث.

وهكذا انتهت حياة الملاك الذى هيأ الطريق للمسيح، بعد أن أعلن صوت الحق لكل من حوله.



(2) إشباع الجموع بالخمس خبزات والسمكتين (ع 13-21):

13- فلما سمع يسوع، انصرف من هناك فى سفينة إلى موضع خلاء منفردا، فسمع الجموع وتبعوه مشاة من المدن. 14- فلما خرج يسوع أبصر جمعا كثيرا، فتحنن عليهم وشفى مرضاهم. 15- ولما صار المساء، تقدم إليه تلاميذه قائلين: "الموضع خلاء والوقت قد مضى، اصرف الجموع لكى يمضوا إلى القرى ويبتاعوا لهم طعاما." 16- فقال لهم يسوع: "لا حاجة لهم أن يمضوا، أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا." 17- فقالوا له: "ليس عندنا ههنا إلا خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان." 18- فقال: "ائتونى بها إلى هنا." 19- فأمر الجموع أن يتكئوا على العشب. ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين، ورفع نظره نحو السماء، وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ، والتلاميذ للجموع. 20- فأكل الجميع وشبعوا، ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتى عشرة قفة مملوءة. 21- والآكلون كانوا نحو خمسة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والأولاد.



ع13: "فلما سمع": أى سمع يسوع بخبر موت يوحنا، وأن هيرودس يقول عنه أنه يوحنا وقد قام من الأموات.

"فى سفينة": ركب سفينة من كَفْرَنَاحُومَ إلى الشاطئ الشرقى لبحيرة طبرية.

"موضع خلاء": وادى بجوار بيت صيدا التى تقع شرق بحيرة طبرية.

"منفردا": كان تلاميذه أثناء ذلك قد أرسلهم يبشرون فى قرى اليهودية (مر 6: 30-31)، وقابلوه بعد خروجه من السفينة.

"سمع الجموع": عرفوا أنه ركب السفينة، متجها إلى شرق بحيرة طبرية.

"مشاة": يبدو أن الريح كانت خفيفة، فاستطاعوا أن يلحقوا به بعد وصوله إلى شرق بحيرة طبرية.

لم يقاوم يسوع شر هيرودس ، بل انصرف إلى البرية، إذ له هدف أعظم وهو إتمام الفداء. وذهب إلى موضع خلاء، ليعلمنا أهمية الخلوة والهدوء فى حياة أولاد الله؛ فهى فرصة للامتلاء الروحى ومراجعة النفس، للانطلاق فى الخدمة وعمل الخير.

وعندما علمت الجموع، تبعته مشيا على الأقدام، فقد أصبح محبوبا من الكل، لعظمة تعاليمه وكثرة معجزاته وحنانه على الكل.



ع14: "لما خرج": خرج من السفينة، والتقى بتلاميذه.

"جمعا كثيرا": الجموع التى وصلت تباعا من مدن وقرى الجليل.

"تحنن عليهم": أى أشفق عليهم لجهلهم طريق الخلاص، وانشغالهم باحتياجاتهم الجسدية، مثل شفاء أمراضهم، ولكن عندهم استعداد لقبول التعليم.

استقبل المسيح الجموع بمحبة، وشفى مرضاهم، ووعظهم كعادته. وكان هذا إعدادا لهم ليأكلوا خبز البركة، كما يستعد الإنسان بالتوبة والاعتراف، بشفاء أمراضه الروحية قبل التناول من الأسرار المقدسة.

وقد استغرق اهتمامه بالمرضى وقتا طويلا، إذ كان عدد الجموع بالآلاف حتى أقبل المساء (كان عدد الرجال منهم خمسة آلاف).



ع15: "المساء": كان عند اليهود مساءان، الأول فى العصر، وهو المذكور هنا، أما الثانى فبعده عند الغروب، وهو المذكور فى (ع23).

أشفق التلاميذ على الجموع، وظنوا أن معلمهم غافل عن تأخر الوقت، فنبهوه ليصرفهم قبل حلول الظلام، خاصة وأنهم لم يأكلوا منذ الصباح عند اجتماعهم حوله، وذلك لأن الموضع كان قفرا خارج المدن ولا يوجد فيه طعام؛ ونسوا أن معهم المسيح المشبع للكل، الذى صنع معجزات كثيرة، فكيف يصعب عليه إطعامهم؟!

ع16: معجزة إشباع الجموع هى المعجزة الوحيدة المذكورة فى الأربعة أناجيل، لأنها تعلن بركة المسيح التى تغطى كل احتياجاتنا، فنتكل عليه، ولا نقلق من اضطرابات العالم.

رد المسيح على تلاميذه طالبا منهم أن يعطوهم طعاما ليأكلوا، ويأخذوا مكانهم كمسئولين عن هذا الشعب، وليمتحن إيمانهم؛ هل سيطلبوا منه، أى يؤمنوا بقوته، أم يخضعوا للمنطق البشرى وعدم وجود طعام؟



ع17: "ليس عندنا": بحث التلاميذ بين الجموع عن أى إنسان معه طعام، فلم يجدوا إلا هذا المقدار القليل "خمسة أرغفة وسمكتان"، لأنه يبدو أن الجموع ظنوا أنهم سيعودون سريعا، ولكن كلام المسيح ومعجزاته جذبت قلوبهم، فاستمروا معه إلى نهاية اليوم.

"خمسة أرغفة": يذكر يوحنا (6: 9) أنهم وجدوا مع غلام خمسة أرغفة شعير، وهو أقل نوع من الخبز، أى طعام الفقراء، ولكنه ببركة المسيح يصير كثيرا ويُشبع الكل.

عندما طلب المسيح من التلاميذ أن يطعموا الشعب، لم يفكروا فى الرجوع إليه ليُشبعهم، بل بحثوا عن أى طعام مع الشعب، ولم يجدوا إلا سمكتين وخمس خبزات، فأخبروا المسيح بعجزهم، وقدموا له الطعام القليل الذى وجدوه.

وتشير الخمسة أرغفة إلى أسفار موسى الخمسة، أو الذبائح الخمسة عند اليهود، والحواس الخمسة عند الإنسان، فهى تمثل إمكانيات الإنسان الضعيفة المحدودة.

"سمكتان": ترمزان إلى تعاليم العهدين القديم والجديد,



ع18: لم يستخف المسيح بهذه الإمكانيات الضعيفة، بل طلب إحضارها ليباركها.

          مهما كان جهادك الروحى ضعيفا وقليلا، ينتظره الله باهتمام ليباركه بنعمته، فَيُشْبِعُ حياتك كلها.



ع19: "على العشب": كان الوادى الذى يجلسون فيه مكانا للرعى وليس للزراعة، فامتلأ بالعشب.

"بارك وكسر": حجم الرغيف يكون كبيرا وجافا، فكسره حتى يقلل من فضلات الخبز بعد الأكل.

والبركة إما أن تكون بعودة المكسور إلى حجمه الأول، فيعود ويكسره مرة ثانية، وهكذا... أو قد يكون أنه كلما مد يده فى الكيس الذى فيه السمكتان والخمس خبزات يجد غيرهم، أو يخلق غيرهم، ويستمر التوزيع حتى يأخذ الكل، أو بأى طريقة أخرى؛ المهم أنها زادت جدا حتى اكتفت الجموع من كثرة الطعام.

بارك المسيح الطعام بعد أن جعلهم يجلسون فى هدوء، ورفع عينيه إلى السماء ليعلمهم الصلاة قبل تناول الطعام لطلب بركة الله.

ثم أعطى تلاميذه ليوزعوا على الشعب بنظام كما يذكر مرقس الإنجيلى (6: 40) أن التلاميذ أجلسوا الجموع فى مجموعات، كل مجموعة مائة أو خمسين، فهم كهنة العهد الجديد المسئولون عن رعاية وإشباع الجموع، وحتى لا يُنسَى أحد، فالنظام يضمن وصول الطعام للكل.



ع20: كانت البركة كبيرة جدا، حتى أن الجموع كلها أكلت وشبعت وفضل عنها، فالله يعطى يسخاء دائما.

ثم أمر بجمع الكسر احتراما وتقديرا لنعمة الله، وإظهارا لعظمة المعجزة، فملأت الكسر اثنتى عشر قفة، على عدد التلاميذ.

وحمل الاثنتى عشر قفة يعلن أن ما حدث ليس حلما أو مجرد شعور أحست به الجموع، ولكنه حقيقة. ثم عند انصرافهم، وزعوا هذه الكسر على الفقراء الذين وجدوهم فى القرى التى مروا بها.



ع21: لم يُذكر عدد النساء والأولاد، ليس إهمالا لهم، بل باعتبار أن الرجل هو رب الأسرة ويعبر عنها. ومن الناحية الرمزية، ترمز النساء للنعومة، والأطفال إلى عدم النضج. فينبغى أن يكون الإنسان قويا وناضجا وليس مدللا.

وعدد خمسة آلاف يشير إلى أسفار موسى الخمسة كما ذكرنا، والألف ترمز إلى السماء، أى أن بركة الله السمائية تغطى كل أولاده.



(3) المسيح يمشى على الماء (ع 22-33):

22- وللوقت، ألزم يسوع تلاميذه أن يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوه إلى العبر، حتى يصرف الجموع. 23- وبعدما صرف الجموع، صعد إلى الجبل منفردا ليصَلّى. ولما صار المساء، كان هناك وحده. 24- وأما السفينة، فكانت قد صارت فى وسط البحر معذبة من الأمواج، لأن الريح كانت مضادة. 25- وفى الهزيع الرابع من الليل، مضى إليهم يسوع ماشيا على البحر. 26- فلما أبصره التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر اضطربوا، قائلين: "إنه خيال." ومن الخوف صرخوا. 27- فللوقت، كلمهم يسوع قائلا: "تشجعوا، أنا هو، لا تخافوا." 28- فأجابه بطرس وقال: "يا سيد، إن كنت أنت هو، فمرنى أن آتى إليك على الماء." 29- فقال: "تعال." فنزل بطرس من السفينة، ومشى على الماء ليأتى إلى يسوع. 30- ولكن، لما رأى الريح شديدة خاف. وإذ ابتدأ يغرق، صرخ قائلا: "يا رب نجنى." 31- ففى الحال، مد يسوع يده وأمسك به، وقال له: "يا قليل الإيمان، لماذا شككت؟" 32- ولما دخلا السفينة، سكنت الريح. 33- والذين فى السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين: "بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله."



ع22: "ألزم": إما إشفاقا عليهم من تعب اليوم كله، أو لأنهم شعروا مع الجموع أنه المسيا المنتظر الذى قال عنه موسى. إذ أن موسى أشبعهم بالمن من السماء، وها هو المسيح يشبعهم ببركته من السمكتين والخمس خبزات. ومن أجل هذا، حاولوا أن يجعلوه ملكا عليهم فيخلّصهم من الرومان، وأول من يتعاطف مع هذا الفكر هم التلاميذ لمحبتهم له، لذلك ألزمهم بالانصراف.

 "يسبقوه إلى العبر": أن ينتقلوا من شرق بحيرة طبرية إلى مدينة كَفْرَنَاحُومَ.

بعد معجزة إشباع الجموع، ظلت الجماهير حوله لتنال بركته، وتسأله أسئلتها المختلفة، وليكمل شفاء أمراضهم.

وحاول التلاميذ مساعدته فى تنظيم الجموع، أما هو فصرفهم، ليسبقوه ويعبروا إلى الشاطئ الآخر من بحيرة طبرية. ولما حاولوا الانتظار معه، ألزمهم أن يمضوا لأجل غرضين روحيين:

(1)      أن يختلى وحده فى الجبل.

(2)      أن يواجهوا تجارب الحياة ويظهر ضعفهم، فينجدهم بقوته ويثبت إيمانهم.



ع23: "صرف الجموع": استغرق ذلك وقتا طويلا لتعلقهم به، واستكمالا لشفاء أمراضهم.

"الجبل": صعد إليه ليبتعد عن الجموع، وكان بجوار الوادى الذى اجتمعوا فيه. فمن يطلب الوحدة للصلاة، يحاول أن يبتعد قدر ما يستطيع عن الحديث مع الناس والمقابلات الكثيرة، كما فعل بعض القديسين مثل أنطونيوس الكبير.

"المساء": أى ساعة الغروب.

بعدما بارك المسيح الجموع وصرفهم، ذهب ليختلى فى الجبل. وهكذا يكرر أهمية الخلوة والهدوء فى حياتنا، خاصة قبل القيام بالأعمال والخدمات الهامة.



ع24: ركب التلاميذ السفينة وقت المساء، ثم أقبل الليل. وبعد فترة قليلة، هاجت الرياح المضادة فعطلت تقدم السفينة، بل لطمتها الأمواج فكادت تغرق، وحاول التلاميذ بخبرتهم فى ركوب البحر التقدم بالسفينة، ولكن لم تنجح محاولاتهم.



ع25: ظل التلاميذ فى ضيق شديد حتى قرب نهاية الليل، أى الهزيع الرابع، وهو نهاية فترة الظلام وقبل طلوع الشمس بحوالى ثلاث ساعات، أى حوالى الرابعة بعد منتصف الليل.



ع26: قبل أن يسقطوا فى اليأس، ظهر لهم المسيح ماشيا على الماء، مقبلا نحو السفينة، فخافوا منه إذ ظنوه روحا غريبة.

وهنا، ظهر لاهوته وسلطانه على الطبيعة للمرة الثانية، عندما كسر قوانينها ومشى على الماء (المرة الأولى عندما "انتهر الرياح والبحر فصار هُدُوٌّ عظيم" ص 8: 26).

          أنت أيضا تستطيع أن تكون فوق البحر وأمواجه، أى العالم، إن آمنت وتمسكت بالمسيح، فلا تغرق فى شهواتك، بل بالتوبة تعلو فوقها.



ع27: طمأنهم يسوع قائلا: أنا هو المسيح معلمكم. فبدأ الخوف يزول عنهم، عند سماعهم صوته المعروف لديهم.



ع28-29: "إن كنت أنت هو": لا تعنى الشك، لأنه لا يمكن أن يلقى بطرس بنفسه فى الموت وهو متشكك فى شخص المسيح، بل بما أنك المسيح، هبنى نعمة المشى على الماء.

آمن بطرس بالمسيح الماشى على الماء، وفى اندفاع حبه، أراد أن يسرع إليه، فطلب منه أن يسمح له بالمشى على الماء ليفرح بلقياه، وكان فى داخله يؤمن بسلطان المسيح على ذلك.

فأمره المسيح قائلا: "تعال." فنزل ومشى على الماء، فَرِحا بالتقدم نحو المسيح... لم يهدئ المسيح الأمواج، بل أعطاه سلطانا أن يمشى فوقها.

          لا تنتظر من المسيح أن يرفع التجربة، لأن الأهم أن يعطيك سلاما وإيمانا، فلا تنزعج منها وتسير فوقها.



ع30-31: سار بطرس بإيمان وهو ينظر إلى المسيح، ولكن عندما تحوّل نظره إلى الأمواج شعر بعنفها، فخاف وتشكك فى قدرته على مواصلة السير على الماء، وحينئذ بدأ يغرق، فصرخ مستنجدا بالمسيح الذى مد يده ورفعه، معاتبا إياه لقلة إيمانه وشكه.

          ثبّت نظرك على المسيح فى الضيقة، فلا تنزعج من ضغوطها، فهو يرفعك فوقها ويحفظ سلامك.



ع32-33: بعدما رأى التلاميذ سلطان المسيح على الطبيعة فى مشيه على الماء، وسماحه لبطرس بذلك، وسكون الرياح فجأة حينما دخل سفينتهم ثبت إيمانهم به، وأعلنوا هذا بسجودهم ممجدين عظمته.



(4) المسيح يشفى الأمراض (ع 34-36):

34- فلما عبروا، جاءوا إلى أرض جَنِّيسَارَتَ. 35- فعرفه رجال ذلك المكان، فأرسلوا إلى جميع تلك الكورة المحيطة، وأحضروا إليه جميع المرضى. 36- وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا هُدْبَ ثوبه فقط، فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا الشفاء.



"أرض جَنِّيسَارَتَ": وصلت السفينة إلى بيت صيدا، ثم مروا بوادى جَنِّيسَارَتَ فى طريقهم إلى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ التى تقع فى شمال شرقه.

"عرفه رجال ذلك المكان": أى عرفه الناس من كثرة معجزاته وتعاليمه عندهم قبل ذلك.

"يلمسوا": كان ممكنا أن يأمر المسيح فَيُشْفوْا، ولكنه سمح لهم أن يلمسوه، ليعلنوا إيمانهم به عمليا، فجهاد الإنسان وسعيه نحو المسيح أمر ضرورى لنوال الخلاص.

عندما وصل بالسفينة إلى الشاطئ الآخر عند أرض جَنِّيسَارَتَ، وهى وادٍ خصب، عرفه الناس هناك، ففرحوا جدا وأسرعوا يأتون بمرضاهم ليلمسوا حتى ولو فقط طرف ثيابه، فشفاهم جميعا.

لأنه إن كان المرض غريبا عن البشرية، ودخل إليها بعد السقوط والطرد من الجنة، فالآن، إذ يأتى المسيح ليحررها من الخطية والموت، يرفع عنها أيضا كل ألم ومرض.

وثوب المسيح يرمز لكنيسته الملتصقة به، وَهُدْبَ الثوب، أى آخر مكان فى الكنيسة، إذا دخل إليه الإنسان يجد شفاءه وخلاصه.

          إيمانك بالبركة يعطيك نعمة عظيمة، سواء فى لمس ستر الهيكل أو أجساد القديسين، فهو إعلان إيمانك بالمسيح وقديسيه. فليكن هذا فرصة لطرد كل شر عنك لتبدأ بهذه البركة حياة جديدة نشيطة فى محبة الله.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 15*

الأَصْحَاحُ الخَامِسُ عَشَرَ

تقليد الشيوخ i شفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية i إشباع الجمع بالسبعة أرغفة



(1) تقليد الشيوخ (ع 1-9):

1- حينئذ جاء إلى يسوع كتبة وفرّيسيّون الذين من أورشليم قائلين: 2- "لماذا يتعدى تلاميذك تقليد الشيوخ؟ فإنهم لا يغسلون أيديهم حينما يأكلون خبزا." 3- فأجاب وقال لهم: "وأنتم أيضا، لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم؟ 4- فإن الله أوصى قائلا: أكرم أباك وأمك، ومن يشتم أبا أو أما، فليمت موتا. 5- وأما أنتم فتقولون: من قال لأبيه أو أمه قربان هو الذى تنتفع به منى، فلا يكرم أباه أو أمه. 6- فقد أبطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم. 7- يا مراؤون، حسنا تنبأ عنكم إشعياء قائلا: 8- يقترب إلىّ هذا الشعب بفمه، ويكرمنى بشفتيه، وأما قلبه فمبتعد عنى بعيدا. 9- وباطلا يعبدوننى، وهم يعلّمون تعاليم هى وصايا الناس."



ع1-2: تقليد الشيوخ هو التعاليم الموروثة، والمسلَّمة من الآباء إلى الأبناء عند اليهود، لتفسير الكتب المقدسة وكل ما يختص بالعبادة، وهو أمر صالح وضرورى، فمنه عرف بولس الرسول اسمىّ الساحرين المقاومين لموسى، وهما يَنِّيسُ وَيَمْبِْرِيسُ (2تى 3: 8)، وعرف يهوذا قصة الخلاف بين رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل والشيطان حول جسد موسى النبى (يه 9). فالتقليد مهم جدا، وأوصى به الرسل فى العهد الجديد للتمسك به. ولكن، أضاف بعض شيوخ اليهود تعاليم غريبة للتقليد، لم يذكرها الله وهى ضد وصاياه، منها ضرورة غسل الأيدى قبل تناول الطعام، وهذا ما وبخ به الكتبة تلاميذ المسيح لعدم تنفيذهم هذا التقليد. فقد حضر هؤلاء الكتبة والفرّيسيّون من أورشليم بعد ذياع صيت المسيح، ليس ليتعلموا منه شيئا، بل ليقاوموه ويمسكوا خطأ عليه.

ولكن تقليد الشيوخ الذى ذكروه، هو شىء إضافى لا قيمة له، لأن غسل الأيدى المذكور فى الأسفار المقدسة، كان فى أحوال أخرى للتطهير من خطايا معينة (لا 12-15).

ع3: أوضح المسيح لهم أن هناك إضافات لتقليد الشيوخ ليست سليمة، بل منها ما هو ضد وصايا الله.



ع4-5: الوصية تأمر بإكرام الأب والأم (خر 20: 12)، وكذلك الناموس يعاقب بالموت من يحتقر أحد والديه أو يشتمه (خر 21: 17). ولكن، أضيف تقليد غريب من شيوخ اليهود، بأنه يمكن للشخص أن يقدم قربانا للهيكل، وبهذا يُعْفَى من إكرام والديه، وهذا ضد روح الوصية، لأنه، كيف يهمل الابن احتياجات والديه استنادا على ذبيحة أو قربان قدمه، ويظن أن ذلك يرضى الله؟!



ع6: يُفهم مما سبق أن ليس كل تقليد عند اليهود سليما، وهو ما يسميه الكتاب تقليد الناس، أما التقليد السليم فحسن جدا.

          لا تفسر الكتاب المقدس بحسب رأيك الشخصى وأغراضك، ولكن تمسك بتعاليم الكنيسة والآباء القديسين من الأجيال الأولى، واخضع لتفسير الكنيسة الجامعة، فتفهم المعنى الحقيقى، وانشغل بتطبيق الوصية أكثر من انشغالك بالمباحثات الفلسفية والجدل لإثبات آرائك.



ع7-9: "يا مراؤون": لأنكم تُظهرون غير ما فى داخلكم، وهو أنكم متمسكون بشريعة الله فى تدقيق، والحقيقة أنكم تُرضون أغراضكم، وهى تقديم المال للهيكل لمنفعتكم، وتهملون عمل الرحمة حتى للوالدين، وهذا ضد وصايا الله بوضوح.

أظهر إشعياء هذه الروح الغريبة التى عند الكتبة والفرّيسيّين (29: 13)، وهى التمسك بالعبادة الشكلية، ولكن القلب مبتعد عن الله، وأية إضافة إلى كلام الله هى وصايا الناس، وليست من وصايا الله.

أما إذا كان كلاما شفهيا قاله الله لموسى والأنبياء، أو قاله المسيح لتلاميذه، فهذا هو التقليد السليم.



(2) الأكل بأيدٍ غير مغسولة (ع 10-20):

10- ثم دعا الجمع وقال لهم: "اسمعوا وافهموا. 11- ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان." 12- حينئذ تقدم تلاميذه وقالوا له: "أتعلم أن الفرّيسيّين لما سمعوا القول نفروا؟" 13- فأجاب وقال: "كل غرس لم يغرسه أبى السماوى يُقْلَعُ. 14- اتركوهم، هم عميان قادة عميان. وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى، يسقطان كلاهما فى حفرة." 15- فأجاب بطرس وقال له: "فسر لنا هذا المثل." 16- فقال يسوع: "هل أنتم أيضا حتى الآن غير فاهمين؟ 17- ألا تفهمون بعد أن كل ما يدخل الفم يمضى إلى الجوف ويندفع إلى المخرج؟ 18- وأما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر، وذاك ينجس الإنسان. 19- لأن من القلب تخرج أفكار شريرة: قتل، زنى، فسق، سرقة، شهادة زور، تجديف. 20- هذه هى التى تنجس الإنسان. وأما الأكل بأيد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الإنسان."



ع10-11: "دعا الجمع": قد يكون حديثه مع الكتبة والفرّيسيّين على جانب ولم يسمعه الجمع الذى يتبعه، أو قد يكون أمام الجمع ولكنه وجّه الحديث للشعب حتى يعلمهم الحقائق الروحية، فهو جرىء لا يهاب مقاومات الأشرار ويعنى بالحق دائما.

"اسمعوا وافهموا": أى اصْغَوْا باهتمام ووعى لما أقوله.

أراد المسيح أن يدخل بالجموع إلى العمق، فلا يكتفوا بالسطحية التى ينادى بها الفرّيسيّون، وهى الاهتمام بغسل الأيدى قبل الأكل، ولكن الاهتمام بما يخرج من داخل الإنسان ويظهر فى كلامه، فإن كان شريرا فهذا ينجسه.

ولا علاقة بكلام المسيح هنا بالصوم كما يدعى مقاومو الصوم، بل هو كلام عن غسل الأيدى قبل الأكل. أما الصوم، فأكده بوضوح مرات كثيرة، مثل تعليمه عن الصوم فى عظته على الجبل (ص 6: 16-18).



ع12: "حينئذ": بعد انصراف الجموع والكتبة والفرّيسيّين، دخل المسيح مع تلاميذه بيتا (مر 7: 17)، ودار هذا الحديث.

"نفروا": اغتاظوا وتضايقوا، لأنه وصفهم بالمرائين، إذ أن تعاليمهم هى وصايا الناس وليست وصايا الله، ويقصد الوصية الخامسة من الوصايا العشر، الخاصة بإكرام الوالدين.

نبه التلاميذ معلمهم أن الفرّيسيّين تضايقوا من كلامه، لأنه كشف رياءهم وتمسكهم بتعاليم ليست من الله، ويلصقونها بتقليد الشيوخ.



ع13: أوضح لهم المسيح أنه لابد من الخضوع لكلام الله، وعدم الرياء، لنكون أغصانا فى يد الله يغرسها فى كنيسته، لأنه مهما كان شكل النبات جميلا، ولم يغرسه الله، سَيُقْلَعُ ويُلقَى فى النار، لأنه زوان وليس حنطة؛ فهكذا أيضا الفرّيسيّون المراؤون.

ع14: قال لهم: "اتركوهم"، ويقصد إهمالهم لهم ولتعاليمهم، لعلهم إذ تتركهم الجموع يتوبوا.

وأعلن أنهم عميان عن الحق، يعبدون كرامتهم ويقودون اليهود الذين يتبعونهم بتعاليم الضلال، وهم عميان أيضا بتعاليم الفرّيسيّين المضللة، وإذا قاد الأعمى أعمى آخر، يسقطان فى حفرة الهلاك… أى ينبه تلاميذه بالابتعاد عن الفرّيسيّين وتعاليمهم المضللة، حتى لا يتأثروا بهم ويضلوا عن الحق.

          لا تنزعج لضيق الأشرار من كلامك وسلوكك، بل ابتعد عنهم حتى لا تتأثر بمخالطتهم، وَصَلِّ لأجلهم.



ع15-17: "أجاب بطرس": رد بطرس، وسؤاله للمسيح ليس عن نفسه، بل نيابة أيضا عن باقى التلاميذ، إذ قال: "فسر لنا هذا المثل"، والمسيح بعد ذلك خاطبهم كلهم.

"هذا المثل": أى كلام المسيح المذكور فى (ع11)، لأنه شعر أنه يحمل معانى أخرى تحتاج إلى توضيح، فسماه مثلا.

سأل التلاميذ، وأكثرهم بطرس اندفاعا، عن معنى ما قاله المسيح للجموع، فتعجب المسيح لعدم فهمهم، بعدما شرح لهم أمثالا كثيرة سابقة. ولكن، برفق أبوته، شرح لهم أيضا قوله بأن الأطعمة التى تدخل الفم، تتحول إلى غذاء يسرى فى الجسم، والفضلات يتخلص منها، فهى طعام مادى لا ينجس الإنسان، بل ما يضره منها يتخلص منه، وليس لهذه الأطعمة تأثير على النفس.



ع18-20: ما يخرج من فم الإنسان، أى من قلبه، يعبّر عنه ويحاسَب الإنسان عليه، وليس على ما يأكله.

ثم أعطى أمثلة من الخطايا، بدأها بالأفكار الشريرة، باعتبارها مصدرا للخطايا الفعلية، مثل القتل والزنا والسرقة.

والمقصود بالفسق نوع من الزنا، وبالتجديف الشتيمة على الله أو الناس.

          اهتم بنقاوة كلامك وتصرفاتك، وإن أخطأت فتب، وحاسب نفسك على ما فى قلبك أكثر من اهتمامك بشكلك الخارجى.

(3) شفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية (ع 21-28):

21- ثم خرج يسوع من هناك، وانصرف إلى نواحى صور وصيدا. 22- وإذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم، صرخت إليه قائلة: "ارحمنى يا سيد يا ابن داود، ابنتى مجنونة جدا." 23- فلم يجبها بكلمة. فتقدم تلاميذه، وطلبوا إليه قائلين: "اصرفها، لأنها تصيح وراءنا." 24- فأجاب وقال: "لم أُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة." 25- فأتت وسجدت له قائلة: "يا سيد، أعنّى." 26- فأجاب وقال: "ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب." 27- فقالت: "نعم يا سيد، والكلاب أيضا تأكل من الفتات الذى يسقط من مائدة أربابها." 28- حينئذ أجاب يسوع وقال لها: "يا امرأة، عظيم إيمانك، ليكن لك كما تريدين." فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة.



ع21: انصرف يسوع من منطقة جَنِّيسَارَتَ لعله يبتعد عن المناقشات غير المفيدة للفرّيسيّين، أو عن زحام الجموع، وحتى يُظهر محبته للأمم، الذين يكثرون فى صور وصيدا، حيث أنه جاء لخلاص العالم كله.

"صور وصيدا": مدينتان على البحر الأبيض المتوسط غرب الجليل فى لبنان الحالية.



ع22: "ارحمنى": لأن مرض ابنتها يسبب آلاما شديدة لها.

"ابن داود": آمن اليهود أن المسيا هو ابن داود، فلما رأوا قوة المسيح ومعجزاته، قالوا إنه ابن داود أى المسيا. ولما سمعت هذه المرأة الأممية بالمسيح، نادته كما يلقّبه اليهود.

إذ اجتاز المسيح بجوار صور وصيدا، خرجت إليه امرأة أممية من نسل كنعان ابن حام ابن نوح. والكنعانيون هم السكان الأصليون لأرض الميعاد، قبل أن يأتى اليهود مع يشوع.

كانت ابنتها مجنونة لأن بها شيطان (مر 7: 25)، وسمعت بقوة المسيح الشافية، فخرجت تطلب إليه أن يشفى ابنتها.



ع23: لم يهتم المسيح، ومضى فى طريقه. أما هى، فظلت تصرخ متوسلة إليه أن يشفى ابنتها، حتى أن تلاميذه حنّت قلوبهم عليها، فطلبوا منه أن يستجيب لصراخها.

وهذا ما أراده المسيح، أن يحرّك قلوب التلاميذ، ويُشعرهم بمسئوليتهم عن خلاص العالم كله، وليس اليهود فقط.

ع24: أجاب المسيح بعكس طِلبَتهم، معلنا ما ظنه اليهود، وما بدأ به أولا، وهو أنه أتى لأجل خلاص اليهود المؤمنين بالله. ولكنه فى الحقيقة قد أتى لليهود أولا، ثم امتد بعد ذلك ليطلب كل الأمم، بدليل مجيئه إلى هذه البلاد وإتمام المعجزة.

وقد كان هذا الأسلوب، أى تبشير اليهود أولا، مناسبا، لأنهم كانوا يظنون أن الخلاص لهم فقط، فكانوا سيرفضونه إن أعلن أن خلاصه للعالم كله من بداية تبشيره. ولكن، بعد أن أقنعهم أن خلاصه روحيا وليس ماديا من الرومان، أظهر أنه خلاص لكل من يؤمن به من العالم كله.



ع25: آمنت المرأة أن هذا هو المسيا المنتظر ابن داود، وأنه هو مخلّص العالم. فسجدت له لتعلن خضوعها وإيمانها به، وطلبت منه أن يعينها ويشفى ابنتها.



ع26: تظاهر المسيح بعدم قبول طلبتها، ليُظهر إيمانها واتضاعها، فقال لها أنه قد أتى لخلاص اليهود، وهم أبناء الله لإيمانهم، ولا يصح أن تُعطَى نعمة الله التى تخص البنين، وتُطرَح للأمم الذين يعتبرهم اليهود مثل الكلاب.



ع27: ظهر اتضاع المرأة العجيب، إذ قالت له: يكفينى الفتات (الكسر الصغيرة جدا) الساقط من مائدة البنين، فأقرت أنها من الكلاب، ولكنها محتاجة لنعمته؛ وهذا أظهر أيضا مدى إيمانها ولجاجتها فى الصلاة.



ع28: أخيرا، ظهر قصد المسيح وحبه واهتمامه بالأمم فى شخص هذه المرأة، فكل ما سبق كان لإظهار مدى إيمانها وتمسكها به وصلواتها واتضاعها. فأعلن أمام الجموع عظمة إيمانها، ثم وهبها الشفاء لابنتها، فعادت سليمة فى الحال.

          تمسك بصلواتك مهما تأخرت استجابة الله، لتقتنى فضائل جديدة، مثل الاتضاع، ثم تنال ما تريده، بل يعظّمك الله فى ملكوته أمام كل السمائيين.



 (4) المسيح يشفى الجموع (ع 29-31):

29- ثم انتقل يسوع من هناك، وجاء إلى جانب بحر الجليل وصعد إلى الجبل، وجلس هناك. 30- فجاء إليه جموع كثيرة معهم عرج وعمى وخرس وشُل وآخرون كثيرون، وطرحوهم عند قدمى يسوع فشفاهم. 31- حتى تعجّب الجموع، إذ رأوا الخرس يتكلمون، والشل يصحّون، والعرج يمشون، والعمى يبصرون، ومجدوا إله إسرائيل.



ع29: عاد المسيح من تخوم صور وصيدا بجوار البحر الأبيض إلى بحر الجليل، أى بحيرة طبرية، وصعد إلى الجبل الذى يرمز للارتفاع عن الأمور الأرضية، حتى أن الذين يصعدون إليه يعلنون تمسكهم به فى صعودهم، فهم ليسوا مجرد مشاة فى الطريق. وقد يكون ذهب إلى الجبل طلبا للراحة، ولكن الجموع حضرت إليه فاهتم بهم.



ع30-31: "إله إسرائيل": يبدو أن الجموع كانوا من الأمم فلما شفاهم المسيح، مجدوا إله إسرائيل، لأنهم يعرفون أن المسيح يهودى.

أعلنت الجموع حاجتها إلى المسيح، فقدموا إليه أحباءهم من المرضى بأنواع الأمراض المختلفة، فشفاهم جميعا بحنانه، حتى تعجّب الجموع لسلطانه الإلهى فى شفاء جميع أنواع الأمراض.

وهذا يرمز روحيا لقدرة المسيح، له المجد، على شفاء كل من عطلت الخطية قدرته على الكلام أو النظر أو الحركة، ومجد الكل الله.

          الله مستعد أن يشفى جميع أمراضك، ويحل كل مشاكلك، خاصة الروحية منها. ولكن، ينبغى أن تلتجئ إليه بصلوات كثيرة واتضاع، طارحا كل احتياجاتك أمامه، واثقا من محبته القادرة أن تصنع لك كل شىء.



(5) إشباع الجموع بالسبعة أرغفة (ع 32-39):

32- وأما يسوع، فدعا تلاميذه وقال: "إنى أشفق على الجمع، لأن الآن لهم ثلاثة أيام يمكثون معى وليس لهم ما يأكلون، ولست أريد أن أصرفهم صائمين لئلا يخوروا فى الطريق." 33- فقال له تلاميذه: "من أين لنا فى البرية خبز بهذا المقدار، حتى يُشبع جمعا هذا عدده؟" 34- فقال لهم يسوع: "كم عندكم من الخبز؟" فقالوا: "سبعة، وقليل من صغار السمك." 35- فأمر الجموع أن يتكئوا على الأرض. 36- وأخذ السبع خبزات والسمك، وشكر وكسر، وأعطى تلاميذه، والتلاميذ أعطوا الجمع. 37- فأكل الجميع وشبعوا، ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر سبعة سلال مملوءة. 38- والآكلون كانوا أربعة آلاف رجل، ما عدا النساء والأولاد. 39- ثم صرف الجموع، وصعد إلى السفينة وجاء إلى تخوم مجدل.

ع32-33: استمر المسيح فى اهتمامه بالجموع، سواء بشفاء أمراضهم، أو بتعاليمه الروحية، أو بالرد على أسئلتهم.

مر الوقت دون أن يشعروا، حتى أنهم قضوا معه ثلاثة أيام، ولم يطلبوا طعاما لانشغالهم بكلامه ومعجزاته. ولعلهم قد أكلوا ما خرجوا به من بيوتهم فى اليومين الأول والثانى، وفى اليوم الثالث لم يعد معهم أى طعام، إذ كانوا لا يتوقعون أن يستمروا ثلاثة أيام خارج بيوتهم، ولكن كلام المسيح جذبهم.

المهم أن المسيح قد اهتم باحتياجاتهم المادية، وحدّث تلاميذه بذلك ليمتحن إيمانهم، خاصة بعد أن رأوا إشباع الجموع بالخمسة أرغفة والسمكتين، ولكنهم للأسف فكروا بعقلهم، وليس بإيمانهم، وأعلنوا عجزهم عن توفير طعام لهذه الجموع فى البرية، خاصة وأن غالبية التلاميذ فقراء.

          اهتم بحياتك الروحية واتكل على الله، وثق أن ما يصعب عليك من احتياجاتك المادية سيوفره لك.



ع34: طلب المسيح من تلاميذه أن يبحثوا عن الطعام الموجود مع الجموع، فلم يجدوا إلا سبعة أرغفة وقليل من صغار السمك.

عدد سبعة يرمز للروح القدس الذى يعمل فى الأسرار المقدسة، القادرة على أن تشبع كل احتياجات الإنسان الروحية.



ع35-36: أمر المسيح تلاميذه أن ينظموا الجموع، فأجلسوهم حتى يسهل توزيع الطعام عليهم، ويعاينوا فى هدوء عظمة المعجزة. العجيب أنهم آمنوا أنهم سيأكلون، رغم علمهم بعدم وجود طعام إلا السبعة أرغفة والقليل من صغار السمك، ولكنه الإيمان الذى يرتفع فوق العقل ويؤثر على سلوك الإنسان.

أخذ المسيح الخبز والسمك، وشكر، كما فى المعجزة السابقة، ليعلمنا الصلاة قبل تناول الطعام، وبارك بيده الإلهية، وكسر الخبز وأعطى تلاميذه ليوزعوا منه، وكذا من السمك، على كل الجموع الجالسة على الأرض؛ فالتلاميذ هم كهنة العهد الجديد المسئولون عن توزيع عطايا الله لكل المؤمنين.

ع37-39: أكل الكل، وكان عددهم نحو أربعة آلاف من الرجال، عدا النساء والأولاد. وعدد أربعة يرمز لأركان العالم الأربعة، الشمال والجنوب والشرق والغرب، وعدد ألف يرمز للسماء، أى أن بركة المسيح هى للعالم كله، تشبعه وترفعه للحياة السمائية.

بعدما أكل الجميع، جمع التلاميذ الكسر الباقية، فملأت سبع سلال، ويشير هذا أيضا إلى عمل الروح القدس، فهو يُشبع الكل ويفيض.

وبعدما بارك المسيح الجموع وصرفهم، ركب السفينة فى بحر الجليل، وذهب إلى مدينة تسمى مجدل.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 16*

الأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ عَشَرَ

اضطهاد الفريسيين i حمل الصليب



(1) الفريسيون يطلبون آية (ع 1-4):

1- وجاء إليه الفرّيسيّون والصّدّوقيّون ليجربوه، فسألوه أن يريهم آية من السماء. 2- فأجاب وقال لهم: "إذا كان المساء، قلتم صحو لأن السماء محمرة. 3- وفى الصباح، اليوم شتاء لأن السماء محمرة بعبوسة. يا مراؤون، تعرفون أن تميزوا وجه السماء، وأما علامات الأزمنة فلا تستطيعون. 4- جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية، ولا تُعطَى له آية إلا آية يونان النبى." ثم تركهم ومضى.



ع1: الفرّيسيّون مختلفون مع الصّدّوقيّين، ولكن خوفهم من المسيح، الذى انجذبت الجموع له وتركتهم، جعلهم يتفقون على تجربته لمحاولة إظهار ضعفه، وإبعاد الجموع عنه. فطلبوا منه أن يصنع لهم معجزة كبيرة، تظهر واضحة فى الجو، أو نازلة من السماء، لتؤكد أنه المسيا المنتظر، مع أنه صنع معجزات كثيرة أمام الجموع. ولكنهم، بكبريائهم وغيرتهم، لم يؤمنوا به، وما زالوا يقاومونه. وظنوا أنه بطلبهم آية كبيرة من السماء، يُظهرون عجزه عن إتمامها، فتبتعد عنه الجموع.



ع2-3: "المساء": ساعة المغرب.

"السماء محمرة": عند الغروب وبدء اختفاء قرص الشمس، تعطى لونا أحمر فى السماء، وكلما كان واضحا، كلما كان الجو صحوا لعدم وجود غيوم تغطى اللون الأحمر.

"محمرة بعبوسة": اللون الأحمر عند الشروق، إذا كان غير واضح لظهور الغيوم، فمعنى ذلك أن اليوم شتاء، وقد تمطر.

"وجه السماء": أى مظاهر الطقس التى تستنتج منها الأحوال الجوية.

"علامات الأزمنة": وهى النبوات التى تتكلم عن المسيح، ثم ظهور يوحنا المعمدان السابق له، وكذلك معجزاته الكثيرة التى لم تظهر قبلا بهذه القوة فى إسرائيل، فكلها تؤكد أنه المسيا المنتظر.

لم يعطهم المسيح معجزة، لأنه لم يأت ليستعرض قوته أمام الناس، بل ليخلّصهم من الخطية. ورد على مجرّبيه بأن الله وهبهم العقل الذى يستطيعون به تمييز حالة الطقس، بوجود شمس مشرقة أو وجود غيم. فإن كانوا قادرين على تمييز حالة الجو، فلماذا لا يهتمون بالأَوْلَى أن يعرفوا النبوات المكتوبة عنه؟! فهذا هو عملهم الأساسى كقادة دينيين للمجتمع اليهودى، فيؤمنون به، ويقودون الجميع للإيمان.



ع4: أوضح المسيح سبب عدم فهمهم، وهو شر قلوبهم وغيرتهم منه. وقد تعلقوا بأنانيتهم وتركوا الله، فصاروا - روحيا - زناة وفاسقين، أى عبدوا كبرياءهم دون الله. وبالتالى، دعاهم للتوبة، إذ قال لهم إنهم غير محتاجين أن يروا آية من السماء، بل ليتذكروا قصة يونان النبى وأهل نِينَوَى، فيتوبوا مثلهم، وحينئذ يسهل عليهم الإيمان به. وتركهم حزينا عليهم، حتى لا يضيع وقته فى مناقشات بلا فائدة.

           لا تنشغل كثيرا بطلبات مادية من الله، واعلم أن احتياجك الأول هو التوبة فتصير نقيا، وثق أنك إذا اهتممت فقط بالتوبة، فالله سيدبر كل احتياجاتك المادية.



(2) خمير الفريسيين (ع 5-12):

5- ولما جاء تلاميذه إلى العبر، نَسُوا أن يأخذوا خبزا. 6- وقال لهم يسوع: "انظروا وتحرزوا من خمير الفرّيسيّين والصّدّوقيّين." 7- ففكروا فى أنفسهم قائلين: "إننا لم نأخذ خبزا." 8- فعلم يسوع وقال لهم: "لماذا تفكرون فى أنفسكم يا قليلى الإيمان أنكم لم تأخذوا خبزا. 9- أحتى الآن لا تفهمون، ولا تذكرون خمس خبزات الخمسة الآلاف، وكم قفة أخذتم. 10- ولا سبع خبزات الأربعة الآلاف، وكم سلا أخذتم. 11- كيف لا تفهمون أنى ليس عن الخبز قلت لكم أن تتحرزوا من خمير الفرّيسيّين والصّدّوقيّين؟" 12- حينئذ، فهموا أنه لم يقل أن يتحرزوا من خمير الخبز، بل من تعليم الفرّيسيّين والصّدّوقيّين.



ع5: عبر التلاميذ بالسفينة من مجدل، على الشاطئ الغربى لبحر الجليل، إلى الشاطئ الشرقى. ومن انهماكهم فى الخدمة، نَسَوْا احتياجاتهم المادية، أى أخذ طعام للطريق.

الخادم أو الإنسان الروحى ينسى بعض احتياجاته المادية أثناء انشغاله بالله، ولكن الله يدبرها له.



ع6-7: حذر المسيح تلاميذه على انفراد بعيدا عن الجموع، من خمير الفرّيسيّين، ويقصد بذلك رياءهم، إذ يعلّمون تعاليم دينية مدققة، ولكن لأجل إظهار كرامتهم أمام الناس، وليس حبا فى الله.

والخمير يشبه الرياء، لأنه يسرى داخليا فى العجين، دون أن يشعر به أحد، كمكر المرائى الذى يتظاهر بالتقوى، وقلبه بعيدا عن محبة الله.

ولكن التلاميذ ظنوا أنه يتكلم عن خمير الخبز المادى، أى ينبههم لنسيانهم أن يأخذوا طعاما للطريق.



ع8-11: كشف كلام المسيح خطية فى قلوب التلاميذ، وهى انشغالهم بالاحتياجات المادية، إذ ارتبكوا لأنهم نسوا الطعام اللازم للطريق. فوبخهم المسيح، مذكرا إياهم بمعجزاته بإشباع الجموع بالخمس خبزات أو السبعة أرغفة، وكيف شبعوا وفاض عنهم اثنتا عشر قفة أو سبع سلال. فكان ينبغى أن يتكلوا عليه، واثقين من قدرته على تدبير احتياجاتهم المادية، ويركزوا فقط فى الخدمة.



ع12: فهم التلاميذ حينئذ قصد المسيح، أنه يحذرهم من تعاليم الفرّيسيّين المملوءة رياءً، أى يدعوهم إلى بساطة القلب ومحبة الله والجميع.

          لا تفرح بقدرتك على التظاهر بما ليس داخلك حتى تصل إلى أغراضك، فهذا يجعلك تنقسم على نفسك، والناس مع الوقت لا يثقون فيك، ولكن طبّق فى حياتك ما تؤمن به، وإن كان داخلك شر، تُب عنه فتخلص من الرياء.



(3) الإيمان بالمسيح (ع 13-20):

13- ولما جاء يسوع إلى نواحى قيصرية فيلبس، سأل تلاميذه قائلا: "من يقول الناس إنى أنا ابن الإنسان؟" 14- فقالوا: "قوم يوحنا المعمدان، وآخرون إيليا، وآخرون إرميا أو واحد من الأنبياء." 15- قال لهم: "وأنتم، من تقولون إنى أنا؟" 16- فأجاب سِمعان بطرس وقال: "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحى." 17- فأجاب يسوع وقال له: "طوبى لك يا سِمعان بن يونا، إن لحما ودما لم يُعْلِنْ لك، لكن أبى الذى فى السماوات. 18- وأنا أقول لك أيضا: أنت بطرس، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبنى كنيستى، وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها. 19- وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات، فكل ما تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطا فى السماوات، وكل ما تحلّه على الأرض يكون محلولا فى السماوات." 20- حينئذ، أوصى تلاميذه أن لا يقولوا لأحد إنه يسوع المسيح.



ع13-14: أراد المسيح أن يوجه تلاميذه إلى معرفته والإيمان بلاهوته، فسألهم ما هو إيمان الناس من جهته؟

رد التلاميذ بأن هناك آراء كثيرة، فالبعض مثل هيرودس يظن أنه يوحنا المعمدان وقد قام من الأموات، والبعض يقول إنه إيليا الذى صعد إلى السماء بجسده قد عاد إلى الأرض، فقد كان اليهود ينتظرون مجىء إيليا قبل مجىء المسيا، استنادا إلى نبوة ملاخى (4: 5-6)، وآخرون يظنون أنه إرميا النبى، والبعض قال إنه أحد الأنبياء القدامى وقد قام، وذلك لتشابه بشارته مع بشارة الأنبياء الذين دعوا الناس للتوبة استعدادا للأبدية، ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يفهموا شيئا عن لاهوته.



ع15-16: ثم انتقل المسيح إلى السؤال المهم، وهو إيمان تلاميذه من نحوه، فرد بطرس نيابة عن التلاميذ، معلنا أنهم يؤمنون به أنه المسيا المنتظر ابن الله، أى الله المتجسد.



ع17: "لحما ودما": أى إنسان.

"أبى الذى فى السماوات": بروح الله، فهو إعلان من السماء بقوة الله، لأن الإيمان بالمسيح المتجسد يعلو عن العقل والمنطق البشرى.

مدح المسيح إيمان بطرس الذى أعلنه، وواضح أن ذلك بنعمة الله، وليس من منطق بشرى، لأن سر التجسد يفوق العقل؛ فكيف يتنازل الله بحبه واتضاعه ليتحد ببشريتنا؟!



ع18: أكد المسيح أهمية هذا الإيمان المعلَن، إذ على صخرة الإيمان تُبْنَى الكنيسة، فأساس عضوية أى إنسان بالكنيسة، هو إيمانه بأن المسيح هو الله. وأعلن أنه لا سلطان لإبليس والجحيم على الكنيسة، إذ ينتقل أولادها، المؤمنون، بعد هذه الحياة إلى فردوس النعيم وملكوت السماوات.

ولم يقل له أنت صخرة، بل قال: "أنت بطرس"، ليوضح أن الصخرة هى صخرة الإيمان التى تُبْنَى عليها الكنيسة، وليس بطرس.



ع19: "مفاتيح": شبّه الكنيسة بكنز مغلق عليه، وأعطى المفاتيح للرسل وخلفائهم من الأساقفة والكهنة، ليعطوا من الله حِلا بالغفران لمن يتوب، أو ربطا ومنعا عن الأسرار المقدسة لمن يرفض التوبة.

"ملكوت السماوات": أى الكنيسة، حيث يملك الله على قلوب أولاده المؤمنين، وتمتد هذه الكنيسة إلى الأبد.

إذ قد تحدث المسيح عن الكنيسة التى يعمل فيها الروح القدس، أعلن سر الاعتراف الذى فيه يعطى السلطان للرسل، وهو سلطان الحل والربط. فكل من يصر على خطاياه يربطون خطاياه عليه، فلا يستحق التناول من الأسرار المقدسة، وكل من يتوب ويعترف بها، يحلونه منها ويناولونه الأسرار.

أعطى المسيح هذا السلطان لبطرس ممثلا لكهنوت العهد الجديد، أى لكل التلاميذ وخلفائهم من الأساقفة والكهنة، وسيكرر نفس السلطان مرة أخرى فى (ص 18: 18).

وهذا أول إعلان واضح عن تأسيس سر التوبة والاعتراف، أحد أسرار الكنيسة السبعة، وأعلنه مبكرا لأهميته، إذ أن التوبة مدخل للحياة الروحية كلها.



ع20: بعد إعلانه الواضح عن لاهوته، أوصى تلاميذه ألا يتحدثوا عن هذا الأمر مع الجموع، لئلا يثيروا حسد الفرّيسيّين والرؤساء الدينيين، فيعطلوا إيمان الشعب به. وبعد إتمام الفداء على الصليب، وإعلان قيامته، يثبّت هذا الحديث إيمانهم.

          إيمانك بالمسيح يجعلك لا تنزعج من تقلبات العالم، بل تفرح بعشرته، وتستعد للوجود الدائم معه فى ملكوته السماوى، ويدفعك أيضا إلى خدمته لجذب النفوس البعيدة حتى تدخل ملكوته.



(4) ضرورة حمل الصليب (ع 21-28):

21- من ذلك الوقت، ابتدأ يسوع يُظهر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغى أن يذهب إلى أورشليم، ويتألم كثيرا من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويُقتل، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم. 22- فأخذه بطرس إليه، وابتدأ ينتهره قائلا: "حاشاك يا رب، لا يكون لك هذا." 23- فالتفت وقال لبطرس: "اذهب عنى يا شيطان، أنت معثرة لى، لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس." 24- حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه: "إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى. 25- فإن من أراد أن يخلّص نفسه يهلكها، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلى يجدها. 26- لأنه ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه، أو ماذا يعطى الإنسان فداء عن نفسه؟ 27- فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله. 28- الحق أقول لكم، إن من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتيا فى ملكوته."



ع21: "الشيوخ": رؤساء اليهود، أعضاء مجمعهم الأعلى وهو السنهدريم (ص 5: 21-22).

"رؤساء الكهنة": رئيس الكهنة الحالى، والرؤساء القدامى، ورؤساء فرق الكهنة.

"الكتبة": ناسخى الناموس ومعلميه.

بعدما أعلن المسيح لاهوته لتلاميذه، وتأسيس كنيسته التى تثبت إلى الأبد، كان ضروريا أن يعلن ثمن إقامة هذه الكنيسة، أى سفك دمه على الصليب. فأوضح لتلاميذه ضرورة الآلام التى يتقبلها من شيوخ الكهنة، والتى تؤدى فى النهاية إلى موته ليفدى البشرية؛ ولكنه يقوم بعد ذلك فى اليوم الثالث. فبعدما عرفوا لاهوته، يمكنهم فهم قيامته، ولا ينزعجوا من آلامه.



ع22-23: "أخذه": ظن بطرس أن كلمات المسيح عن آلامه، نوع من الانفعال نتيجة كثرة مقاومة اليهود له، فحاول أن يمنع المسيح من التحدث بهذا الكلام، لئلا يؤثر على باقى التلاميذ بالحزن واليأس.

"ينتهره": يحاول منعه من الاستمرار فى هذه الأحاديث.

"حاشاك": كان بطرس مؤمنا بلاهوته، ولم يفهم هو وباقى التلاميذ فكرة الفداء، ورأى أن الآلام تتعارض مع قوته.

"يا شيطان": لأن تفكيره شيطانى، إذ يفكر فى المملكة الأرضية، وليس المُلك السماوى.

"معثرة": تحاول يا بطرس تعطيل فداء البشرية.

"بما للناس": أى المُلك الأرضى، وليس فكر الله وهو فداء البشرية.

تأثر التلاميذ لما سيعانيه المسيح، لأنه هدم فكرة الملكوت الأرضى، التى اعتقدوا بها مع باقى اليهود، واندفع بطرس ليمنع المسيح من تسليم نفسه للكهنة بذهابه إلى أورشليم.

أما المسيح، فانتهر بطرس لأنه يعطل فداء البشرية، وذلك لتمسكه بالمُلك الأرضى، ومكانته فى هذا الملكوت، متناسيا الأهم وهو ملكوت السماوات.

ع24-25: أعلن المسيح شَرْطَىِّ تبعيته ليصير الإنسان عضوا فى هذه الكنيسة، وهما:

(1) إنكار النفس، أى الاتضاع.

(2) حمل الصليب، أى احتمال الآلام لأجل التمسك بالإيمان ووصايا الله.



وإذ بدا الطريق صعبا، أوضح المسيح أن تخليص النفس من خطايا العالم يلزم إهلاكها، بمعنى رفض وقتل كل شهوة رديّة فى النفس، ومن يُهلك نفسه، أى يحمل الصليب لأجل المسيح، ينقذها من الضياع فى شرور العالم، ويجد لها مكانا فى الملكوت.



ع26: من الناحية الأخرى، لو استباح الإنسان لنفسه شهوات العالم، ولو تصورنا أنه مَلَكَ كل شهوة فيه، سيخسر أبديته، وبهذا يكون قد أضاع كل شىء، لأن هذه النفس ليس ما يساويها أو يعوضها، فللإنسان نفس واحدة لا يستطيع أن يجد غيرها، وهى أغلى من كل ممتلكات العالم وشهواته، وثمنها هو دم المسيح المسفوك لأجلها، فلا يمكن أن يضيع الإنسان أغلى شىء فى الوجود، وهو نفسه، لأجل أية شهوات مادية مؤقتة.



ع27: "ابن الإنسان": لا يستحى المسيح أن يدعو اسمه فى السماء ابن الإنسان، فكما شاركنا فى الضعف بالجسد على الأرض، يشركنا معه فى المجد السماوى، ويظل بيننا كبكر بين إخوة كثيرين.

ينبههم المسيح هنا ليوم الدينونة، حين يأتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، ويحاسب كل إنسان على إيمانه، ومحبته له، وكل أعماله.

فهو بهذا يُطَمْئن أتباعه أن ما يعانونه على الأرض، سيأخذون مكافأته يوم الدينونة. وعلى العكس، الأشرار الذين تلذذوا بالخطية، سيعاقَبون فى ذلك اليوم.



ع28: مجىء ابن الإنسان فى ملكوته، قد يُقصَد به تجليه على الجبل أمام تلاميذه الثلاث: بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا.

وقد يكون المقصود انتشار الإيمان بالمسيح ومُلكه على القلوب فى بلاد العالم المختلفة، وهذا قد عاينه كثير من التلاميذ الذين عاشوا مدة طويلة، مثل يوحنا الحبيب الذى عاش إلىقرب نهاية القرن الأول.

           لا تنبهر بشهوات العالم الزائلة، أو تنشغل بهمومه واحتياجات الجسد. ولا تكن مقاييسك مادية مثل باقى الناس، بل اطلب خلاص نفسك بنمو علاقتك مع الله وخدمة الآخرين، مفضلا عمل الرحمة عن راحتك، وتقبّل بفرح كل الآلام التى يسمح بها الله لك، مدربا نفسك كل يوم على ضبط شهواتك واستخدام كل شىء بمقدار، حتى تنطلق مشاعرك بالحب نحو الله، وتُعد نفسك للأبدية.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 17*

الأَصْحَاحُ السَّابِعُ عَشَرَ

التجلى i دفع الضرائب



(1) التجلى (ع 1-9):

1- وبعد ستة أيام، أخذ يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا أخاه، وصعد بهم إلى جبل عال منفردين. 2- وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم، وأضاء وجهه كالشمس، وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور. 3- وإذا موسى وإيليا قد ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه. 4- فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع: "يا رب جيد أن نكون ههنا، فإن شئت، نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال، لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولإيليا واحدة." 5- وفيما هو يتكلم، إذا سحابة نيّرة ظللتهم، وصوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت، له اسمعوا. 6- ولما سمع التلاميذ، سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدا. 7- فجاء يسوع ولمسهم، وقال: "قوموا ولا تخافوا." 8- فرفعوا أعينهم ولم يروا أحدا إلا يسوع وحده. 9- وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل، أوصاهم يسوع قائلا: "لا تُعلموا أحدا بما رأيتم، حتى يقوم ابن الإنسان من الأموات."



ع1: بعد ستة أيام من إنبائهم بخبر آلامه وموته، صعد المسيح مع ثلاثة من تلاميذه المقربين إليه، الذين انتخبهم لاصطحابه أثناء إقامة ابنة يَايْرُسَ، وللدخول معه إلى أعماق بستان جَثْسَيْمَانِى قبل القبض عليه، وذلك لاستعدادهم الروحى أن يفهموا أمورا عالية أكثر من الباقين، فهو يريد أن يظهر كل شىء للكل، ولكن ليس الكل يريدون أن يفهموا، فهؤلاء محبتهم أكبر له.

"ستة": يرمز هذا العدد إلى كمال العمل الإنسانى، ولكنه أقل من عدد سبعة، أى كمال العمل الإلهى بالروح القدس. فعندما يكمل الإنسان ما يستطيعه من جهاد، تعلن نعمة الله له المعونة الإلهية. فقد كان التجلى لمساندة التلاميذ، حتى لا يتعبوا ويتشككوا عندما يرون صلبه وموته.

وقد أخذ الثلاثة، لأنه على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة تقوم كل كلمة، وهم يمثلون البشرية كلها، مثل أولاد نوح الثلاثة.

ارتفع بهم على جبل عالٍ، إذ يلزم الارتفاع عن الفكر الأرضى المحدود، بالتعب، للصعود إلى السمائيات، حتى يعلن الله نفسه لنا.

ع2: أظهر المسيح بعضا من بهاء لاهوته، قدر ما يحتمل تلاميذه الثلاث، فأعظم نور يعرفونه هو الشمس، وهكذا صار وجهه، فهو شمس البر الذى يضىء حياتنا. أما ثيابه، فصارت ناصعة البياض كالنور، والثياب هى الملتصقة بالجسد، فترمز للكنيسة التى تستنير بالمسيح.



ع3: ظهر موسى الذى يمثل الناموس، وإيليا الذى يمثل الأنبياء، لأن فى المسيح يكمل الناموس، ونبوات الأنبياء، وليؤكد أنه يكمل الناموس ويثبّت كل تعاليم الأنبياء. وموسى مات ثم ظهر بجسم روحانى، أما إيليا فقد صعد بجسده وجاء ليظهر فى هذا التجلى. فالمسيح هو إله الأحياء والأموات، لأن الذين ماتوا أرواحهم محفوظة عنده.

تكلم موسى وإيليا عن الفداء الذى كان مزمعا أن يكمله فى أورشليم (لو 9: 31)، إذ هو هدف الناموس والأنبياء، أى خلاص العالم، وغالبا قد عرف التلاميذ شخصيتى موسى وإيليا من مناداة المسيح لهما وحديثه معهما. ويظهر من التجلى ما يلى:

(1) أن الذين رقدوا مثل موسى ما زالوا أحياء عند الله.

(2) أن الأرواح فى السماء يعرفون بعضهم.

(3) أن القديسين فى السماء مهتمبن بخلاصنا.



ع4: فرح التلاميذ جدا بهذا المنظر الإلهى، وتمتعوا برؤية موسى وإيليا، فتمنوا ألا ينتهى هذا المنظر.

ومن فرح بطرس وإعجابه بعظمة هذا التجلى، اندفع كعادته، فعبّر عن مشاعر التلاميذ بعرضه على المسيح صنع ثلاث مظال، ليستقروا فترة أطول فى هذا المكان؛ ولم يكن يفهم أن هؤلاء الروحانيين لا يحتاجون إلى مظال لتحميهم.



ع5: أثناء انبهار بطرس وتعلقه بمنظر التجلى، رأى المسيح أنهم لن يحتملوا رؤية لاهوته أكثر من هذا، فأتت سحابة منيرة، ترمز لحلول الله النورانى، واختفى داخلها المسيح وموسى وإيليا والثلاثة تلاميذ. وفى هذا المنظر المخوف داخل السحابة، سمعوا صوتا من السماء يعلن أن المسيح هو الابن الحبيب، وله ينبغى أن يخضع ويسمع كل البشر؛ فالآب يشهد أن المسيح هو ابن الله، الابن الوحيد الجنس.

ع6: خاف التلاميذ جدا عندما دخلوا فى السحابة ولم يعودوا ينظرون شيئا، لا المسيح ولا موسى وإيليا، ولا أيضا كل واحد منهم رفيقيه. وأمام رهبة صوت الآب من السماء، سقطوا على الأرض لضعفهم كبشر، ولكن المسيح الفادى قادر أن يقيمهم من الأرضيات إلى السمائيات.



ع7-8: لمس المسيح تلاميذه، فسندهم وشجعهم، وقاموا ليجدوا منظر التجلى قد انتهى، ويسوع، الذى تعودوا شكله، يقف منفردا بهيئته البشرية العادية معهم.

وبهذا، يؤكد الكتاب المقدس أن الحاجة إلى واحد، وهى النظر إلى المسيح إلهنا ومخلّصنا.



ع9: أوصاهم المسيح ألا يخبروا باقى التلاميذ أو الجموع بمنظر التجلى إلا بعد قيامته من الأموات، وذلك لأن السامعين لن يصدقوا، وسيثير ذلك الكتبة والفرّيسيّين ضدهم، إذ يظهروا أمامهم كاذبين، مُدَّعين أمورا غير حقيقية فى نظرهم. وإن صدّق البعض كلامهم، قد يقودهم هذا إلى تثبيت فكرة المُلك الأرضى الذى يتمنونه، فيبتعدون عن المُلك الروحى السماوى الذى يقصده المسيح.

ولكن، بعد القيامة، يكون منظر التجلى مؤيِّدا للاهوته، ثم يتأكدوا من ذلك أكثر بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم، أى بمعونة الله.

           المسيح مستعد أن يتجلى أمامك إن كنت ترغب فى ذلك، بل هو يتجلى فعلا، ولكنك قد لا تلاحظه لأجل كثرة انشغالاتك المادية، فهو يحدثك من خلال الكتاب المقدس وإرشادات الكنيسة، بل من خلال أحداث الحياة وتعليقات المحيطين بك، وبطرق متنوعة يدعوك للتوبة ومعرفته والحياة معه. وكلما أصغيت باهتمام، يزيد ظهوره لك بطرق بسيطة واضحة، فتتمتّع بعشرته دائما.



(2) مجىء إيليا (ع 10-13):

10- وسأله تلاميذه قائلين: "فلماذا يقول الكتبة إن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى أولا؟" 11- فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: "إن إيليا يأتى أولا، ويرد كل شىء. 12- ولكنى أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه، بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا؛ كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضا سوف يتألم منهم." 13- حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان.

ع10: فيما كان التلاميذ الثلاثة نازلين من على الجبل مع المسيح، وكان هذا مع الفجر، إذ أن التجلى قد حدث غالبا ليلا، لأن لوقا الإنجيلى يذكر أيضا أنهم عندما نزلوا من الجبل فى اليوم التالى، أى بعد انقضاء الليل (لو 9: 28-37)، سألوا المسيح عما يقوله الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغى أن يأتى ثانية على الأرض، فهل تم هذا بتجلى المسيح على الجبل، أم أنه مجىء آخر، لأن إيليا لم يمت، بل صعد حيا إلى السماء؟

وقد ذُكر مجىء إيليا الثانى فى نبوة ملاخى (4: 5).



ع11: أكد المسيح أن إيليا سيأتى ثانية ليدعو الناس إلى التوبة، وسيحدث هذا قبل يوم الدينونة مباشرة، وسط هياج الشر، ليعيد الناس إلى الإيمان، فى آخر فرصة متاحة للبشرية قبل الدينونة.



ع12-13: أشار المسيح هنا إلى مجىء إيليا الروحى، حيث أتى يوحنا المعمدان بنفس طباع إيليا، أى التجرد من الماديات، والقوة فى إعلان الحق. وقد تألم المعمدان من مقاومة الكتبة والفرّيسيّين له، مثلما يفعلون بالمسيح ابن الإنسان، ولم يعرف اليهود أن يوحنا قد أتى بروح إيليا، أى بنفس طباعه.

"عملوا به كل ما أرادوا": أى قاوموه وسُرُّوا بقتله، فمع أن القاتل هو هيرودس، ولكن لولا مقاومة رؤساء الكهنة له، لما استطاع أن يقتله لأنه كان يخاف من الشعب.

"فهم التلاميذ": لم يفهم التلاميذ إلا عندما شرح لهم تفاصيل إعداد يوحنا الطريق له، فعلموا أن الكلام عن يوحنا الذى أتى بروح إيليا.

          الله ينبهنا للتوبة بطرق كثيرة مهما كان شرنا، فليتنا نتجاوب مع نداءاته سريعا، فهو أب حنون سيسندنا ويعطينا القوة لرفض إغراءات الخطية.



(3) إخراج الشيطان الذى عجز التلاميذ عن إخراجه (ع 14-21):

14- ولما جاءوا إلى الجمع، تقدم إليه رجل جاثيا له. 15- وقائلا: "يا سيد، ارحم ابنى، فإنه يُصرع ويتألم شديدا، ويقع كثيرا فى النار، وكثيرا فى الماء. 16- وأحضرته إلى تلاميذك، فلم يقدروا أن يَشفوه." 17- فأجاب يسوع وقال: "أيها الجيل غير المؤمن، الملتوى، إلى متى أكون معكم، إلى متى احتملكم؟ قدموه إلىَّ ههنا." 18- فانتهره يسوع، فخرج منه الشيطان، فَشُفِىَ الغلام من تلك الساعة. 19- ثم تقدم التلاميذ إلى يسوع على انفراد وقالوا: "لماذا لم نقدر نحن أن نخرجه؟" 20- فقال لهم يسوع: "لعدم إيمانكم، فالحق أقول لكم، لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل، ولا يكون شىء غير ممكن لديكم. 21- وأما هذا الجنس، فلا يخرج إلا بالصلاة والصوم."



ع14-16: بعد ظهور لاهوت المسيح فى التجلى، يظهر ضعف الشيطان أمامه، إذ تقدم إليه رجل وسجد له، طالبا منه شفاء ابنه الذى به شيطان يلقيه على الأرض فاقدا الوعى، وأحيانا يلقيه فى النار أو الماء ليقتله، فينقذونه بصعوبة. وهذا يمثل الإنسان الشرير الخاضع لإبليس، فيفقد سلامه واتزانه، ويحاول إبليس إهلاكه بإلقائه فى الشهوات المختلفة.

وقد أضاف الرجل أن تلاميذ المسيح عجزوا عن إخراجه، مع أنهم أخرجوا شياطين آخرين عندما أرسلهم للتبشير فى اليهودية.



ع17-18: وبخ المسيح ضعف إيمان تلاميذه، والرجل الذى بابنه شيطان، وهو يمثل الجمع كله، ووبخ أيضا التواءهم، أى شكهم فى قدرة الله، وانشغالهم فى الشهوات العالمية، لأن الكتبة انتهزوا فرصة عجز التلاميذ عن إخراج الشيطان، وأخذوا يحاورونهم، مظهرين عجزهم، ومشككين فى مكانة معلمهم يسوع.

ووبخ ضعفهم، لأنه فارقهم قليلا، فظهر ضعف إيمانهم. وكان هذا مفيدا للتلاميذ وللجمع، حتى يعرفوا أن مصدر قوتهم هو المسيح، فيلتجئوا إليه دائما، ويستطيعوا عمل كل شىء.

ثم انتهر الشيطان، فخرج من الغلام الذى عاد صحيحا.



ع19-20: "حبة خردل": أصغر البذور حجما، وهى ترمز للإيمان الصغير جدا.

بعد انصراف الجموع، سأل التلاميذ المسيح عن سبب عجزهم عن إخراج هذا الشيطان، فأكد لهم أن السبب هو عدم إيمانهم، وأظهر أن قوة الإيمان مهما كانت صغيرة، تستطيع نقل الجبل؛ وقد تم هذا فعلا فى نقل جبل المقطم بالقاهرة عام 970م فى عهد الأنبا ابرآم ابن زرعة السريانى (البابا 62).

والمقصود ليس فقط الجبل العادى، بل بالأكثر الخطايا والشهوات الرديئة، وهى الأصعب من الجبال العادية.

ع21: أعلن المسيح أنه للتغلب على الشيطان، نحتاج للإيمان الذى يظهر فى صلوات عميقة، وللصوم لأنه تجرد من الشهوات العالمية التى يستخدمها إبليس فى إغرائنا. وبالتالى، نُفْقِدَهُ قوته ونقهره بقوة الله؛ بالإضافة إلى أن الصوم يظهر محبتنا لله أكثر من الطعام والماديات.

          إن كان الله يسمح بظهور عجزك أحيانا، فهذا لكيما تفحص نفسك وتلتجئ إليه، فتنال قوة أكبر وتتقدم فى حياتك الروحية، فلا تتضايق من الضعفات والسقطات، بل قم سريعا، واثقا أنك ابن الله المحبوب القادر بقوته أن تقهر كل قوة الشيطان.



(4) المسيح ينبئ التلاميذ بموته (ع 22-23):

22- وفيما هم يترددون فى الجليل، قال لهم يسوع: "ابن الإنسان سوف يُسَلَّمُ إلى أيدى الناس. 23- فيقتلونه، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم." فحزنوا جدا.



"يُسَلَّمُ إلى أيدى الناس": وذلك بيد يهوذا الإسخريوطى، إلى رؤساء الكهنة، ثم تسليمهم إياه إلى بيلاطس.

أثناء تبشير المسيح فى مدن الجليل وقراها، نبّه تلاميذه ثانية إلى ضرورة القبض عليه، وآلامه وموته ثم قيامته، حتى لا ينزعجوا عندما يحدث ذلك.

وقد كان ذلك أسهل بعد تجليه وظهور لاهوته. ولكنهم حزنوا، لمحبتهم له، ولضعفهم فى مواجهة العالم بدونه، إذ لم يكونوا يفهمون بعد قوة عمل الروح القدس، ولم يستوعبوا معنى القيامة، وغطاهم الحزن لأن تصورهم ما زال مرتبطا بالمُلك الأرضى، وبقوة المسيح المادية وليست الروحية.

          اُطلب من الله أن يوضّح لك الطريق التى تسلك فيها، واستمع لتعاليم الكنيسة، وأطع أب اعترافك، فتخرج عن أفكارك الخاصة وتفهم مشيئته، وتنمو كل يوم فى معرفته.



(5) ضريبة الدرهمين (ع 24-27):

24- ولما جاءوا إلى كَفْرَنَاحُومَ، تقدم الذين يأخذون الدرهمين إلى بطرس وقالوا: "أما يوفى معلمكم الدرهمين؟" 25- قال: "بَلَى." فلما دخل البيت، سبقه يسوع قائلا: "ماذا تظن يا سِمعان، ممن يأخذ ملوك الأرض الجباية أو الجزية، أمن بنيهم أم من الأجانب؟" 26- قال له بطرس: "من الأجانب." قال له يسوع: "فإذًا البنون أحرار. 27- ولكن، لئلا نعثرهم، اذهب إلى البحر وألق صنارة، والسمكة التى تطلع أولا خذها، ومتى فتحت فاها، تجد إستارا، فخذه وأعطهم عنى وعنك."

ع24: كان كهنة اليهود يأخذون درهمين كل سنة من كل شخص يهودى لأجل احتياجات الهيكل، والدرهم وقتذاك كان عملة قيمتها صغيرة. وقد أتى جامعو الضرائب إلى اليهودية، وسألوا بطرس عن إيفاء المسيح لهذه الضريبة، حتى إذا لم يوفها معتبرا نفسه نبيا، يجدوا علة عليه أنه ضد الهيكل ولا يهتم باحتياجاته، وإذا دفع الدرهمين، فهو شخص عادى وليس المسيا المنتظر، لأن المسيا فى نظرهم يملك ملكا أرضيا.

وهذه الضريبة ليست إجبارية من الدولة، بل دليلا على اهتمام اليهودى بخدمة الهيكل وعبادته.



ع25-26: "بَلَى": أى نعم، وبالتالى الموافقة على دفع الضريبة.

علم المسيح بالحديث الذى دار بين جامعى الضرائب وبطرس دون أن يسمعه، لأنه الله العالم بكل شىء. فبادر بسؤال بطرس عن جمع الضرائب هل يكون من البنين (اليهود)، أم من الأجانب؟ قال له بطرس: من الأجانب. حينئذ قال له يسوع: إذًا البنون أحرار من دفع الضرائب، أى المسيح هو ابن الله وصاحب الهيكل، فبالطبع لا يدفع الضريبة.

"بنيهم": يقصد المسيا المنتظر والأنبياء، وهؤلاء لا تؤخذ منهم ضريبة لأنهم أصحاب الهيكل.

"الأجانب": يقصد باقى اليهود غير الأنبياء.

          اِخضع للنظام الموجود فى المجتمع، حتى لو كان غير سليم فى نظرك، احتراما لقوانينه، حيث أن قلبك منشغل بما هو أهم، أى الأبدية.



ع27: لعدم إيمان كهنة اليهود بعد، قال لبطرس: لا نعثرهم، وسأدفع الضريبة. ووجّهه المسيح إلى العمل الذى يعرفه، وهو صيد السمك، فيلقى صنارة فى البحر، والسمكة التى يصطادها أولا، يفتح فمها فيجد فيه إستارا، وهو عملة تساوى أربعة دراهم، فيدفع الضريبة عن المسيح وعن نفسه.

وبهذا يظهر سلطان المسيح على الحيوانات، وعلمه بالغيب، أى بوجود إستار فى فم السمكة، ثم يوجّهها لتخرج فى الصنارة.

كما تظهر محبته واهتمامه بتلميذه بطرس، فيدفع عنه الضريبة.

ويظهر أيضا فقر المسيح وغالبية تلاميذه، إذ ليس له أية أموال حتى ولو القليل منها.

          ثق أن إلهك، ضابط الكل، قادر على كل شىء، ويسد احتياجاتك، فلا تنزعج من الذين يقاومونك.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 18*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّامِنُ عَشَرَ

العثرة i التسامح



(1) اتضاع الطفولة (ع 1-5):

1- فى تلك الساعة، تقدم التلاميذ إلى يسوع قائلين: "فمن هو أعظم فى ملكوت السماوات؟" 2- فدعا يسوع إليه ولدا وأقامه فى وسطهم. 3- وقال: "الحق أقول لكم، إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد، فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات. 4- فمن وضع نفسه مثل هذا الولد، فهو الأعظم فى ملكوت السماوات. 5- ومن قبل ولدا واحدا مثل هذا باسمى، فقد قبلنى."



ع1: ما زال التلاميذ يفكرون فى ملكوت السماوات بطريقة بشرية، فطلبوا أن يعرفوا من هو الأعظم فى السماء. وهذا يظهر مباحثات وأفكار داخلهم عمن هو الأعظم فيهم، ومن سيكون رئيسا فى الملكوت الجديد؛ ومحبة الرئاسة بالطبع نوع من الكبرياء.



ع2-3: كان رد المسيح عليهم أن الأعظم، هو المتضع البرىء الذى يحب الكل. وقد قدم لهم إجابته بشكل عملى، فأقام طفل فى وسطهم، وطالبهم أن يصيروا مثله فى الاتضاع والبراءة والحب، فهذه هى شروط دخول الملكوت. ويلاحظ أنه لم يجب على سؤالهم وهو من هو الأعظم، بل أعلن شروط دخول الملكوت، ليُفهَم أنه بمحبة الرئاسة والكبرياء لن يدخلوا الملكوت.



ع4: أجاب المسيح أخيرا على سؤالهم بأن الأعظم هو المتضع والبرىء المطيع لوصايا الله مثل هذا الطفل، وعلى قدر التميز فى التشبه بالأطفال، يتمتع الإنسان بالمسيح فى الأبدية.



ع5: "باسمى": أى من أجل المسيح.

من ناحية أخرى، أكرم المسيح الطفولة التى كانت مهملة فى ذلك الوقت من كل فئات العالم، سواء الرومان أو اليونانيين أو اليهود، فقد أعلن انتساب الطفولة له، فمن يقبل طفلا ويراعيه ويهتم به، كمن قبل المسيح نفسه، لأن هذا القبول معناه الحب والحنان. فالناس يهتمون بإضافة وقبول الأغنياء، ولكن المسيح يوجه أنظارهم إلى قبول الضعفاء والمحتقَرين والمحتاجين، لأن الاهتمام بهم هو اهتمام بالمسيح.

           اهتم، ليس فقط بالأطفال، بل بكل إنسان ليس له من يسأل عنه، أو يعانى ضعفا، فمحبتك المقدمة له يفرح بها الله كأنها له شخصيا.



(2) العثرة (ع 6-14):

6- "ومن أعثر أحد هؤلاء الصغار المؤمنين بى، فخير له أن يُعَلَّقَ فى عنقه حجر الرحى، وَيُغْرَقَ فى لُجَّةِ البحر. 7- ويل للعالم من العثرات، فلابد أن تأتى العثرات. ولكن، ويل لذلك الإنسان الذى به تأتى العثرة. 8- فإن أعثرتك يدك أو رجلك، فاقطعها وألقها عنك، خير لك أن تدخل الحياة أعرج أو أقطع مِن أن تُلقَى فى النار الأبدية ولك يدان أو رجلان. 9- وإن أعثرتك عينك فاقلعها وألقها عنك، خير لك أن تدخل الحياة أعور من أن تُلقَى فى جهنم النار ولك عينان. 10- انظروا، لا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار، لأنى أقول لكم إن ملائكتهم فى السماوات كل حين ينظرون وجه أبى الذى فى السماوات. 11- لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء لكى يخلّص ما قد هلك. 12- ماذا تظنون، إن كان لإنسان مئة خروف وضل واحد منها، أفلا يترك التسعة والتسعين على الجبال ويذهب يطلب الضال؟ 13- وإن اتفق أن يجده، فالحق أقول لكم إنه يفرح به أكثر من التسعة والتسعين التى لم تضل. 14- هكذا، ليست مشيئة أمام أبيكم الذى فى السماوات، أن يهلك أحد هؤلاء الصغار."



ع6-7: "الصغار": أى شخص ضعيف فى قدراته ويمكن إسقاطه فى الخطية، وهذا يشمل فى الحقيقة كل المؤمنين، لأن الكل معرض للسقوط فى الخطية.

"لُجَّةِ البحر": ملء البحر وعمقه.

العثرة خطية مضاعفة، إذ يسقط الإنسان فى خطية وَيُسْقِطَ غيره. وتنتج العثرات من محبة الشهوات العالمية، وعدم المرونة، وقلة الإحساس بالآخرين، خاصة الضعفاء مثل الأطفال. لذا فهى جرم عظيم، ومن يصر على إعثار غيره ولا يتوب، فلابد أن يهلك، ويعبّر عن هلاكه ب"أن يُعَلَّقَ فى عنقه حجر الرحى"، وهو حجر ثقيل يستخدم فى سحق الحبوب بأن يدار فوق حجر ثابت. وعندما يُلْقَى الإنسان المربوط بهذا الحجر، فإنه حتما سيغرق فى البحر.

فإن كانت العثرات لابد أن توجد لأجل شر الناس، فالمسيح يعلن أن الويل ينتظر من يسبب عثرة وسقوط غيره، وصار محكوما عليه بالهلاك مثل الذى يغرق فى عمق البحر، الذى يرمز للشهوات العالمية، فيسهل سقوطه فى خطايا كثيرة، ويبتعد عن الله.

          دقق فى كلامك ومظهرك وتصرفاتك، حتى لا تُعثر البسطاء وتُبعدهم عن اللهٍ... فكيف تُسقط من مات المسيح لأجلهم، كيف تسلمهم للخطية باستهانتك؟!

          إن الذى يعثر غيره قد تحجر قلبه بشهوات العالم، ولهذا كانت عقوبته شديدة جدا.



ع8-9: "الحياة": يقصد حياتنا فى العالم.

" أعرج... أقطع... أعور": أى تحيا بدون الشخص أو الأمر الذى تعتبره مهما مثل عضو من جسدك كرجلك ويدك وعينك.

"جهنم النار": العذاب الأبدى.

بعد أن تكلم عن خطورة إعثار الآخرين، ينبهنا ألا نعثر نحن ونسقط فى الخطية، ويقول أنه مهما كان الأمر هاما، نتخلّص منه ما دام يعثرنا. وأعطى تشبيهات لأعضاء ضرورية فى الجسم مثل الرجل واليد والعين التى ترمز للأمور الهامة فى حياتنا، ما دامت تقودنا لشهوات رديّة، فلنبعد عنها، سواء كان صديق أو قريب أو مكان أو عمل معثر أو هواية، أو أى شىء يستخدمه إبليس لإسقاطنا فى الخطية. فخير لك أن تعيش فى هذه الحياة الأرضية متنازلا عن أمر هام، فتكون كالأعرج أو الأقطع أو الأعور، من أن تتمسك بما يعثرك ويسقطك فى الخطية، فتذهب للعذاب الأبدى.

          لا تقل سأترك الخطية وأتمسك بالعلاقة الشريرة، ما دمت قد سقطت، فاهرب بحياتك من هذه العلاقة، لأن خلاص نفسك أهم شىء. لا تتهاون وتُلْقِ بنفسك فى العذاب الأبدى.

          ضع فى قلبك أنك لابد أن تحيا للمسيح إلى الأبد، فتترك عنك كل ما يؤدى إلى الخطية، حتى لو أساء الناس الأشرار إليك بسبب ابتعادك عن الشر. فاحتمال أى شىء، حتى الموت نفسه، أسهل من العذاب الأبدى.



ع10-11: يتكلم هنا عن الاهتمام بالآخرين، وعدم إعثارهم بتهاوننا، مؤكدا قيمة نفوسهم أمام الله، ويعلن حقيقة إيمانية هامة أن لكل واحد منا ملاك حارس، فهؤلاء الأطفال أو البسطاء أو الضعفاء، نفوسهم لها قيمة أمام الله، ولهم ملائكة يصلّون عنهم دائما فى السماء.

ومن ناحية أخرى، جاء المسيح لفداء هؤلاء المحتقَرين، وثمن خلاص نفوسهم هو دمه الكريم، وهو أعظم ما فى الوجود.

          إياك والاستهانة، فإن سقط بسبب تهاونك أى شخص، فهذا يحزن الله وملائكته جدا، والله يستجيب لشفاعة ملائكة هؤلاء الناس، فيقيمهم من خطاياهم إن تابوا.

ع12-14: "التسعة والتسعين": يرمزون للملائكة الذين لم يسقطوا. وقد تُفسّر أيضا بالأبرار فى أعين أنفسهم، فيتركهم الله عنه لأنهم لا يشعرون بحاجتهم للخلاص، ويبحث عن الذى سقط ويشعر أنه شرير.

"على الجبال": حيث الأمان فى الحظائر المخصصة له.

"الضال": هو من سقط فى الخطية ويشعر بضعفه. ويرمز أيضا للبشرية كلها التى ضلّت عن الله، تمييزا لها عن الملائكة الذين لم يسقطوا.

"يفرح به": لأنه كان ضالا وميتا، فعاش ورجع لحياته الحقيقية فى الله بالتوبة.

يبيّن محبة الله لمن يعثرون لضعفهم، بمثل من له مائة خروف وضل واحد فقط، فهو لا ينشغل بالتسعة والتسعين، بل يغلق عليهم الحظيرة، ويخرج يبحث باهتمام حتى يجد هذا الضال. فالله يهتم ويطلب كل إنسان، مهما بدا ضعيفا أو حقيرا حتى يخلّصه.

          ثق أن لك مكانا فى قلب الله لا يملأه أحد غيرك، فإن سقطت، تُبْ سريعا، لتعود إلى مكانك فتفرح وتُفرِحه.



(3) التعامل مع المسيئين (ع 15-20):

15- "وإن أخطا إليك أخوك، فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما، إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك. 16- وإن لم يسمع، فخذ معك أيضا واحدا أو اثنين، لكى تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة. 17- وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة، وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة، فليكن عندك كالوثنى والعشار. 18- الحق أقول لكم، كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطا فى السماء، وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولا فى السماء. 19- وأقول لكم أيضا، إن اتفق اثنان منكم على الأرض فى أى شىء يطلبانه، فإنه يكون لهما من قِبَلِ أبى الذى فى السماوات. 20- لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى، فهناك أكون فى وسطهم."



ع15: "أخوك": أى إنسان.

"بينك وبينه": على انفراد حتى لا تحرجه أمام الآخرين، أو تثير كبرياءه فيحاول تبرير نفسه.

"ربحت أخاك": استعدت علاقتك الطيبة معه، وفى نفس الوقت، تَنَقَّى قلبه وعادت علاقته مع الله.

يوضح المسيح كيفية التعامل مع من يسىء إليك، فأول شىء هو أن تحبه، وتبادر بأن تذهب إليه لإنقاذه من التمادى فى الخطأ الذى وقع فيه. فهو لم يضايقك فقط، بل أخطأ إلى الله ونفسه، فتذهب إليه بالحب لتعاتبه، حتى تُظهر له ما أخطأ فيه.

لم يقل توبخه، لأنه ليس المقصود إظهار أخطائه وإثباتها عليه، أو أخذ حقك منه، ولكن المقصود أن تر بحه للمسيح، وتعيده إليه بحبك له واهتمامك بخلاصه، فتكون طريقة كلامك عتاب محبة بلطف ورقة.



ع16: إن رفض سماع عتابك وظل مصرا على خطئه، فلا تيأس، بل خذ معك واحد أو اثنين من الأحباء، وخاصة المعروفين له، لعله بشفاعتهم يقتنع باستعادة العلاقات الطيبة معك، وإزالة أسباب الخلاف. فلا يكون عتابك مجرد رأى شخصى لك، بل اثنين أو ثلاثة يكون رأيهم أكثر تأثيرا. ومن ناحية أخرى، يكونان شاهديْن على المخطئ عند رفع الأمر للكنيسة، وذلك كما أوصى موسى فى الشريعة (تث 17: 6).



ع17: إن فشلَت هذه المحاولة الثانية للصلح، فلا تيأس أيضا، بل أخبر الكنيسة، أى الكهنة والخدام، ليحاولوا إقناعه بإزالة الخلاف واستعادة المحبة. وإن أصر على الخطأ، فعامله كما تعامل الوثنى والعشار، أى البعيدين عن الكنيسة، فتحبه وتصلى من أجله، حتى لو كانت العلاقات مقطوعة بينكما بسبب رفضه، أو تكون علاقتكما محدودة وليست صداقة.



ع18: تسندك الكنيسة فى موقفك حتى لا تلوم نفسك، فهى من حقها أن تربطه، أى تمنعه من عضويتها وتناوله الأسرار،لإصراره على الخطأ. ولكن، إن عاد وتاب، فمن حقها أن تحله، وتكون له شركة فى الكنيسة، والسماء أيضا بعد نهاية هذه الحياة.

وهنا تأكيد مرة ثانية لسلطان الكهنوت فى سر الاعتراف، ليس فقط لبطرس كما ذكر فى (ص 16: 19).



ع19-20: يفتح باب الرجاء لهذا الخاطئ المصر على خطئه، فبالرغم من حرمان الكنيسة له، تطالبك أنت وكل من يحبه أن تصلوا من أجله حتى يتوب.

ويشجعنا بأن اتفاق اثنين فى المحبة والصلاة يكون عظيما فى عينى الله، فيعطيهما طِلْبَتهما لرجوع هذا الخاطئ وتوبته.

ويؤكد أهمية الصلاة الجماعية باجتماع اثنين أو ثلاثة، فيحل المسيح ببركة خاصة فى وسطهم، فهو يبارك كل من يصلى، ولكن هناك بركة إضافية وحلول خاص للمسيح فى الصلاة الجماعية، وأعظم صلاة جماعية هى صلاة القداس حول جسد الرب ودمه، وامتدادا لها صلاة الأسرة فى البيت، أى الزوجين والأبناء، ففيها يطلبون من أجل احتياجات البيت وترابطه، وتشجع أفراده على الحياة الروحية ومحبة بعضهم البعض.

          ليت محبتك تظهر، ليس فقط لمن يحبونك، بل بالأكثر لمن يسيئون إليك، فتسعى بالحب نحوهم لمصالحتهم وكسب نفوسهم. وإن فشلت كل محاولاتك، فواظب على الصلاة من أجلهم، مشفقا عليهم، فتزداد مراحم الله عليك.



(4) مدى التسامح مع الآخرين (ع 21-35):

21- حينئذ تقدم إليه بطرس وقال: "يا رب، كم مرة يخطئ إلىَّ أخى وأنا اغفر له، هل إلى سبع مرات؟" 22- قال له يسوع: "لا أقول لك إلى سبع مرات، بل إلى سبعين مرة سبع مرات. 23- لذلك، يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانا ملكا، أراد أن يحاسب عبيده. 24- فلما ابتدأ فى المحاسبة، قُدِّمَ إليه واحد مديون بعشرة آلاف وزنة. 25- وإذ لم يكن له ما يوفى، أمر سيده أن يباع هو وامرأته وأولاده وكل ما له، ويوفى الدين. 26- فخرّ العبد وسجد له قائلا: يا سيد، تمهل علىَّ فأوفيك الجميع. 27- فتحنن سيد ذلك العبد وأطلقه، وترك له الدين. 28- ولما خرج ذلك العبد، وجد واحدا من العبيد رفقائه كان مديونا له بمئة دينار، فأمسكه، وأخذ بعنقه قائلا: أوفنى ما لى عليك. 29- فخرّ العبد رفيقه على قدميه، وطلب إليه قائلا: تمهل علىّ فأوفيك الجميع. 30- فلم يَرِدْ، بل مضى وألقاه فى سجن حتى يوفى الدين. 31- فلما رأى العبيد رفقاؤه ما كان حزنوا جدا، وأتوا وقصوا على سيدهم كل ما جرى. 32- فدعاه حينئذ سيده وقال له: أيها العبد الشرير كل ذلك الدين تركته لك لأنك طلبت الىَّ. 33- أفما كان ينبغى أنك أنت أيضا ترحم العبد رفيقك كما رحمتك أنا. 34- وغضب سيده وسلمه إلى المعذِّبين حتى يوفى كل ما كان له عليه. 35- فهكذا أبى السماوى يفعل بكم إن لم تتركوا من قلوبكم كل واحد لأخيه زلاته."



ع21: سأل بطرس المسيح عن مدى احتمال أخطاء الآخرين والتسامح معهم، هل يسامح سبع مرات؟ وهذا الرقم ليس صغيرا، لأن اليهود فى كتابهم "التلمود"، يقولون أن التسامح ثلاث مرات. ويُفهم من سؤال بطرس أن التسامح له حدود ويسأل عنها.

ع22: أجاب المسيح: "بل إلى سبعين مرة سبع مرات"، أى 490 مرة، وهذا رقم ضخم، والمقصود به هو التسامح بلا حدود، وعدم التفكير فى مدى صدق المخطئ فى عدم العودة إلى الخطأ.

          إن كان الله يطالبنا أن نتسامح بلا حدود، فهذا يطمئننا بأن رحمته واسعة جدا، وغفرانه لانهائى أيضا، ما دمنا نتوب ونرجع إليه، بشرط عدم التهاون، حتى لا نفقد روح التوبة ونترك الله.



ع23-24: يوضح المسيح فكرة الغفران بلا حدود للآخرين، فشبّه ملكوت السماوات، الذى نود أن نحيا فيه، وبدايته الكنيسة التى على الأرض، بملك (يرمز للمسيح الديّان) قدموا له عبدا، أى إنسانا خاطئا، مديونا بمبلغ ضخم جدا، وهو عشرة آلاف وزنة، ولمعرفة مدى ضخامة هذا المبلغ، نقول إن الذهب المستخدم فى هيكل سليمان بكل عظمته كان ثمانية آلاف وزنة.

والمقصود أن خطايا الإنسان فى حق الله ضخمة جدا، بل بلا حدود، لأن الله غير محدود والخطأ فى حقه عقابه غير محدود.



ع25: ظهر عجز هذا العبد، أى كل إنسان فينا يخطئ فى حق الله، وبالتالى كان حكم الملك (الله) عليه، أن يباع هو وزوجته وأولاده، أى جسده ومواهبه، لعلها توفى شيئا مما عليه، ولكنها لا تفيد شيئا أمام هذا الدين الضخم جدا. وبهذا، يظهر ضعف وشر كل إنسان فينا أمام العدل الإلهى.



ع26-27: سجد هذا العبد طالبا التمهل عليه، حتى لا يباع، أى يُسلّم للشيطان والعذاب الأبدى. وهنا، يظهر غفران الله له، إذ سامحه وأطلقه هو وزوجته وأولاده، والمقصود كما ذكرنا بزوجته: جسده؛ وبأولاده: مواهبه. أى بدم المسيح الفادى رُفعت عنا خطايانا، وأعطانا تجديدا لأجسادنا وأرواحنا وكل مواهبنا.

فالله بحنانه لم يستجب طلبة العبد فقط، أى التمهل عليه، بل رفع عنه الدين، لأنه يعرف عجزه عن إيفائه مهما أُعْطِىَ له من الوقت.



ع28-30: بعد أن تحرر هذا العبد من ديونه، وجد عبدا رفيقه، أى إنسانا أخطأ فى حقه، مديونا له بمائة دينار، وهو مبلغ ضئيل جدا لا وجه لمقارنته بالعشرة آلاف وزنة (فهو يساوى واحد إلى مليون وربع).

"عشرة آلاف": يرمز رقم عشرة إلى خطأ العبد القاسى فى الوصايا العشر، ويرمز رقم ألف إلى الأبدية، أى أنه يستحق العقاب الأبدى.

ورغم توسل العبد الثانى للأول أن يتمهل عليه، فإن العبد الأول كان قاسيا، ولم يغفر أو يسامح أخيه، بل ألقاه فى السجن، أى يريد إهلاك نفسه وعذابه الأبدى.



ع31-34: لما رأى العبيد رفقاؤه ذلك، وهم يمثلون الكنيسة، حزنوا جدا، فصلوا من أجل العبد الثانى المُلقَى فى السجن.

وسمع الملك، أى الله، من الكنيسة، وأحضر العبد الأول ووبخه بشدة لقساوته، وعدم تقديره للغفران الإلهى الممنوح له، وقسوته فى عدم الغفران لأخيه. وأمر أن يلقى فى السجن، ليوفى ما عليه حتى آخر فلس من كل ديونه. والمقصود أن يظل فى السجن، أى العذاب إلى الأبد، لعدم تسامحه مع من أخطأ إليه، لأنه لن يستطيع إيفاء هذا الدين غير المحدود.



ع35: يؤكد المسيح فى نهاية المثل أن المقصود منه عدم تسامح الله مع من لا يسامح غيره. وقال أبى، لأن من لا يسامح غيره لا يستحق أن يُدعَى الله أباه، فلم يقل أبوكم.

          قدم توبتك كل يوم أمام الله، واثقا من غفرانه، فتقترن توبتك بالشكر الكثير. وإذ تجاهد لإصلاح أخطاءك، يسندك الله فيزداد شكرك له، وحينئذ تكون شفوقا على المسيئين إليك لأنهم مرضى مثلك، يحتاجون للغفران الإلهى والدواء الشافى منه. فلا تتضايق منهم، لأن خطاياك فى حق الله أعظم، بل تصلى لأجل نفسك ولأجلهم، فتشملكم جميعا مراحم الله.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (5 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 19*

الأَصْحَاحُ التَّاسِعُ عَشَرَ

الزواج i البتولية i التجرد



(1) الوحدانية فى الزواج (ع 1-9):

1- ولما أكمل يسوع هذا الكلام، انتقل من الجليل وجاء إلى تخوم اليهودية من عبر الأردن. 2- وتبعته جموع كثيرة فشفاهم هناك. 3- وجاء إليه الفرّيسيّون ليجربوه، قائلين له: "هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لكل سبب؟" 4- فأجاب وقال لهم: "أما قرأتم أن الذى خلق من البدء، خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى؟" 5- وقال: "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 6- إذًا، ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد، فالذى جَمَعَهُ الله لا يفرقه إنسان. 7- قالوا له: "فلماذا أوصى موسى أن يُعطَى كتاب طلاق فَتُطَلَّقُ؟" 8- قال لهم: "إن موسى، من أجل قساوة قلوبكم، أذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم، ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا. 9- وأقول لكم، إن من طلق امرأته إلا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخرى يزنى، والذى يتزوج بمطلقة يزنى."



ع1-2: "عبر الأردن": هى المنطقة الواقعة بجوار نهر الأردن وتسمى بِيرِيَّةَ، وقد سكنها قديما سبط راؤبين وجاد ونصف سبط منسى، وتسمى حاليا الجولان.

بعد تعاليمه التى ذكرها متى البشير فى الأصحاح السابق، ترك المسيح منطقة الجليل الواقعة فى الشمال، التى قضى فيها ثلاث سنوات تقريبا، وانتقل إلى اليهودية، وهى المنطقة الجنوبية وفيها أورشليم، مارا بجوار نهر الأردن، ولم يتجه سريعا إلى أورشليم، بل دار وتنقّل بهدوء فى هذه المنطقة قبل أن يصل إليها.

قضى المسيح فى هذه الرحلة، من الجليل إلى أورشليم، مدة حوالى ستة أشهر حدثت خلالها أمور كثيرة، ذكرها لوقا ويوحنا، أما متى فذكر أحداث قليلة منها فى هذا الأصحاح والأصحاح التالى له.

وذكر متى أنه كانت تتبعه جموع كثيرة، فعلّمهم تعاليمه الروحية، وشفى أمراضهم كعادته.

ع3-6: هنا كلام واضح عن سر الزواج، الذى أسسه المسيح بحضوره عُرس قانا الجليل فى بداية خدمته. وكان الدافع إليه سؤال الفرّيسيّين له عن الأسباب المسموح بها حتى يطلق الرجل امرأته، هل لأى سبب، أم أن هناك أسباب محددة؟ وكانوا يعرفون، من عظته على الجبل، رأيه فى عدم جواز الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا (ص 5: 32). لذا، فإن سؤالهم هذا، ليس لمعرفة الحق، بل ليصطادوا عليه كلمة، لأنه لو منع الطلاق يعتبر كاسرا لناموس موسى الذى يسمح به (تث 24: 1 و3)، وليهيّجوا هيرودس عليه لأنه طلق امرأته وتزوج بهيروديا.

واستشهد المسيح بكلام موسى فى التوراة، فأعادهم إلى بداية الخليقة، حين خلق الله حواء من جنب آدم، وأعلن آدم بروح النبوة أنه عندما يتزوج الرجل، ينبغى أن يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، "فيصير الاثنان جسدا واحدا" (تك 2: 24)، فهكذا جمعهما الله فى سر الزيجة، فكيف نسمح بفصل ما جمعه الله؟!

إذن، فالطلاق كسر لما عمله الله، فهو ضده.



ع7-8: اعترض الفرّيسيّون على كلام المسيح بأن موسى سمح بالطلاق، فكيف يمنعه هو؟! فرد عليهم المسيح أن هذا السماح كان من أجل انخفاض مستواهم الروحى، لأنه، بعد اختلاطهم بالمصريين، تعودوا الطلاق. فلما خرجوا إلى البرية، نقلهم تدريجيا إلى الشريعة الأصلية بتضييق إمكانية التطليق، حتى يتركوه بعد ذلك تماما، إذ أن الوضع الطبيعى السليم الذى أسسه الله فى جنة عدن بين آدم وحواء، كان الاتحاد بين الاثنين وعدم السماح بالطلاق.

وموسى لم يأمر بالطلاق، بل على العكس، أمر من يريد أن يطلق امرأته بألا يتسرع، بل يجلس ويكتب لها كتاب طلاق، ليعطيه فرصة أن يراجع نفسه، ويهدأ غضبه، فيتراجع عن قراره إذا فكر أن امرأته ستكون مع آخر، وسيهدم بيته ويشتت أولاده.



ع9: بعد انتهاء حديث المسيح مع الفرّيسيّين، دخل إلى بيت كما يذكر معلمنا مرقس (10: 10)، فأكمل حديثه مع تلاميذه مؤكدا شريعة العهد الجديد، وهى أن السبب الوحيد المسموح فيه بالطلاق فى المسيحية هو سقوط أحد الطرفين فى الزناٍ، فبهذا يكون قد انفصل جسديا عن الآخر، فيكون الطلاق قد حدث جسديا فعلا، ويُسمح بكتابة ورقة طلاق.

أما من يريد أن يطلق امرأته لأجل خلافات بينهما، فلا توافق الكنيسة على ذلك، إذ هو متحد بها فى نظر الله.

أما إذا تحايل هذا الإنسان وحصل على طلاق مدنى لا تقرّه الكنيسة وتزوج بأخرى، يسقط فى الزنا. ومن تزوج بامرأة مطلقة لغير علة الزنا، يسقطان كلاهما فى الزنا.

          إن وجود اختلافات فى الآراء والطباع، ليس حلها هو الطلاق، بل الالتجاء إلى الله ليتنازل الإنسان عن بعض طباعه. وبهذا، ليس فقط يستعيد السلام فى بيته، ولكن تنمو إرادته أيضا، فيستطيع أن يتقدم روحيا ويضبط شهواته وخطاياه؛ وهكذا تتحوّل الضيقة إلى بركة، أى تكون مشاكل الزواج وسيلة للنمو الروحى.



(2) البتولية (ع 10-12):

10- قال له تلاميذه: "إن كان هكذا أمر الرجل مع المرأة، فلا يوافق أن يتزوج." 11- فقال لهم: "ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام، بل الذين أُعْطِىَ لهم. 12- لأنه يوجد خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هكذا من بطون أمهاتهم، ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس، ويوجد خصيان خَصَوْا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السماوات، من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل."



ع10: إذ لم يسمح المسيح بالطلاق إلا للزنا، شعر السامعون بأن هذا أمر فوق احتمال البشر، والأفضل هو عدم الزواج، لأنهم لم يفهموا عظمة الوحدانية بين الزوجين، فكان من السهل فى نظرهم الطلاق لأجل أية خلافات، ولم يكن لهم استعداد لاحتمال بعضهم البعض.



ع11-12: انتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة، ليوضح الفرق بين عدم الزواج (العزوبية) وبين البتولية، فبيّن أن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من غير المتزوجين:

النوع الأول: من وُلِدَ بعجز جنسى، فلا يستطيع الزواج، ليس حبا فى البتولية والوجود مع الله، بل لعجزه عن ذلك.

النوع الثانى: من أرادوا الخدمة فى قصور العظماء والملوك، فأجروا لهم عملية استئصال، فصاروا عاجزين جنسيا، حتى ينالوا مركزا أو عملا فى هذه القصور، فيأتمنونهم على خدمة النساء دون خوف من الاعتداء عليهن. فعدم زواجه فى هذه الحالة، هو من أجل شهوة المركز والمال، وإرضاءً للناس، وهذا أسوأ نوع.

النوع الثالث: من ارتفعوا وسموا بالغريزة الجنسية، وحوّلوها كطاقة حب لله، فَهُمْ، وإن كانوا قادرين على الزواج جسديا، فقد حوّلوا فكرهم وقلبهم لمحبة الله كعريس سماوى، فهم فى زيجة روحانية مع الله، أسمى من كل زيجة بشرية.

هذه هى البتولية، سواء الخادمة فى العالم أو فى الرهبنة, وهى خاصة ببعض الناس الذين وهبهم الله هذه النعمة، والميل للاكتفاء بها، ولا يقدر الكل على قبولها، فهى عظيمة جدا إن كان الإنسان مؤهلا لها.

"من استطاع أن يقبل فليقبل": أى من له ميل للبتولية، فجيد له أن يحيا به، فيتمتع بتكريس فكره وقلبه لله.

          إن لم تكن مؤهلا للبتولية، فعلى الأقل كن متعففا عن الخطية قبل الزواج. وحتى بعد الزواج، لا يكن شغلك الشاغل هو انهماكك فى العلاقة الجسدية لدرجة أن تختلف مع شريك حياتك، بل أعطِ مكانا أكبر لمحبة الله فى قلبك، ومحبة الآخر وتقدير مشاعره، فتترك التفكير فى هذه العلاقة إرضاءً للآخر، أو ترتبط بهذه العلاقة، حتى لو لم تكن ميالا لها، إرضاءً أيضا للآخر؛ فلا تطلب راحتك بل راحته، فهذا هو الحب الحقيقى.



(3) محبة المسيح للأطفال (ع 13-15):

13- حينئذ قُدِّمَ إليه أولاد لكى يضع يديه عليهم ويصَلّى، فانتهرهم التلاميذ. 14- أما يسوع فقال: "دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلىَّ ولا تمنعوهم، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السماوات." 15- فوضع يديه عليهم، ومضى من هناك.



ع13: كان المسيح يبارك ويشفى المرضى، ويهتم بالتعليم وحل مشاكل الناس. فقدم له بعض الآباء أطفالهم ليصلى عليهم ويباركهم.

أما التلاميذ، فشعروا أن وقت معلهم أثمن من أن يضيعه فى الاهتمام بالأطفال، فحاولوا إبعادهم عنه ليهتم بشئون الكبار.



ع14-15: لم يكتف المسيح بمباركة الأطفال والترحيب بهم، بل أعلن حقيقة هامة، وهى أن هؤلاء الأطفال هم أبناء الملكوت السماوى، ليدعونا جميعا أن نتمثل ببراءتهم وبساطتهم. وإن كان الطفل مهملا وقتذاك فى الديانات السائدة، والعصور والممالك السابقة، فإن المسيحية تهتم بالأطفال، بل وتدعو الكبار للتعلم منهم، والاهتمام بهم ورعايتهم.

"لمثل هؤلاء": أى لمن يتمثل بهم فى البراءة والبساطة.

(4) الشاب الغنى (ع 16-22):

16- وإذا واحد تقدم وقال له: "أيها المعلم الصالح، أى صلاح أعمل لتكون لِىَ الحياة الأبدية؟" 17- فقال له: "لماذا تدعونى صالحا؟ ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد، وهو الله. ولكن، إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة، فاحفظ الوصايا." 18- قال له: "أية الوصايا؟" فقال يسوع: "لا تقتل، لا تَزْنِ، لا تسرق، لا تشهد بالزور. 19- أكرم أباك وأمك وأحب قريبك كنفسك." 20- قال له الشاب: "هذه كلها حفظتها منذ حداثتى، فماذا يعوزنى بعد؟" 21- قال له يسوع: "إن أردت أن تكون كاملا، فاذهب وبع أملاكك وأعطِ الفقراء فيكون لك كنز فى السماء، وتعال اتبعنى." 22- فلما سمع الشاب الكلمة، مضى حزينا لأنه كان ذا أموال كثيرة.



ع16-17: تقدم إلى المسيح شاب غنى (ع22)، وكان رئيس أحد مجامع اليهود (لو18: 18)، وإذ قد تعوّد الكلام المنمق، لقّب المسيح بالمعلم الصالح، وسأله سؤالا روحيا، وهو كيفية الوصول للحياة الأبدية. فاهتم المسيح بسؤاله، ولكن، قبل أن يجيبه، وجّه نظره إلى عدم استخدام كلمات المديح دون فهم، فقال له: "لماذا تدعونى صالحا؟ ليس أحد صالحا إلا... الله." ومعنى السؤال: هل تؤمن أنى أنا الله، أم تقولها مجرد مجاملة؟ والمسيح بالطبع هو المعلم الصالح، بل الراعى الصالح كما قال عن نفسه (يو 10: 11)، وهو الله الذى بلا خطية، كما قال لليهود: "من منكم يبكتنى على خطية؟" (يو 8: 46)؛ ثم رد على السؤال بأن الطريق للأبدية هو حفظ الوصايا وتنفيذها فى الحياة.



ع18-19: سأل الشاب المسيح: "هل المقصود وصايا معينة؟" فأجاب المسيح: "كل الوصايا التى فى اللوحين اللذين استلمهما موسى من الله، سواء الخاصة بعبادة الله، أو التعامل مع الآخرين."

وركّز المسيح على وصايا اللوح الثانى، وهى الخاصة بالتعامل مع الآخرين، لأنه لا يمكن إتمامها إلا بحفظ وصايا اللوح الأول، وهى عبادة الله ومحبته.

ولخّص المسيح فى نهاية رده وصايا اللوح الثانى بقوله: "أحب قريبك كنفسك."



ع20: أجاب الشاب بتسرع أنه قد حفظ هذه الوصايا منذ طفولته. ولم يكن قصد المسيح حفظها حرفيا، أو تطبيقها سطحيا، بل بكل أعماقها. لذلك، ركّز المسيح على علاج المرض الذى فى داخله، حتى يفهم عمق تطبيق الوصية، فمشكلته هى محبة المال، وقال له إنه محتاج لشىء واحد، أى علاج محبة المال (مر 10: 21).

ع21: طلب المسيح من الشاب أن يبيع ممتلكاته ويوزّع ثمنها على الفقراء، وبهذا يحوّل كنزه من الأرض إلى السماء ويتعلق قلبه بها. وامتدادا لهذا الفكر، يتبع المسيح ليسير بتعاليمه.

†        إن التطبيق الفعلى لهذه الوصايا هو الكمال المسيحى، وإن لم يستطع الإنسان تطبيق هذا الكلام حرفيا، كما فعل الأنبا أنطونيوس أب الرهبان، فعلى الأقل يبيع محبة الماديات من قلبه، أى يكون مستعدا للتنازل عنها، ويترك جزئيا هذه الممتلكات ويعطيها للمحتاجين.



ع22: أمام كلام المسيح الواضح، انكشف ضعف هذا الشاب ومحبته للمال، لأنه مضى حزينا، إذ لم يستطع تنفيذ كلام المسيح، لأن محبته للمال أقوى من محبته لله، وكثرة أمواله ساعدت على تعلق قلبه بمحبة المال.

          حتى تكون ابن الملكوت، يلزمك أن تحب الله أكثر من محبة الماديات، والدليل على ذلك تقديمك البكور والعشور مهما كانت ظروفك المالية ضيقة، وتكون مستعدا للتنازل عن الماديات من أجل إرضاء من حولك، والقناعة بكل شىء.



(5) محبة المال (ع 23-26):

23- فقال يسوع لتلاميذه: "الحق أقول لكم، إنه يعسر أن يدخل غنى إلى ملكوت السماوات. 24- وأقول لكم أيضا، إن مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غنى إلى ملكوت الله." 25- فلما سمع تلاميذه بهتوا جدا، قائلين: "إذًا، من يستطيع أن يخلص؟!" 26- فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال لهم: "هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع، ولكن عند الله كل شىء مستطاع."



ع23-24: علّق المسيح لتلاميذه على حواره مع الشاب بعد انصرافه، موضحا خطورة محبة المال، فقال إنه من العسير جدا دخول غنى، محب لأمواله ومتكل عليها، إلى ملكوت السماوات. وشبّه ذلك بمرور جمل ضخم من ثقب إبرة، وهذا مستحيل، فكذلك الغنى، لا يمكن أن يدخل إلى الملكوت. فيلزم أولا أن يبيع من قلبه محبة المال والاتكال عليه، وحتى لو كان له أموال كثيرة، لا تعوقه عن دخول الملكوت لأن قلبه ليس فيها.



ع25-26: شعر التلاميذ بصعوبة تنفيذ هذا الكلام، لأن تفكيرهم كان متعلقا بمُلك المسيح الأرضى ومحبة الغنى والمركز، فوجّه المسيح نظرهم إلى معونة الله التى تساعد الإنسان على ذلك، فما يبدو مستحيلا فى نظر الإنسان، يسهل بمعونة الله.

وهذا ما حدث فعلا فى حياة كثير من القديسين الأغنياء، الذين تركوا أموالهم وممتلكاتهم، وعاشوا الفقر فى حياة الرهبنة، أو تقدموا للعذاب والاستشهاد من أجل المسيح.

          إن كان لك أية ممتلكات وأموال، فاشكر الله عليها، ولا تقارن نفسك بغيرك ممن هم أغنى منك، بل اكتفِ بما عندك، ولا تحزن إن ضاع منك شىء من المال لأنه متغيّر، بل ليكن هذا دافعا لك للتعلق بمحبة الله، فهى الأساس الوحيد الراسخ، والسند الذى لا يتزعزع.



(6) مكافأة الرعاة (ع 27-30):

27- فأجاب بطرس حينئذ وقال له: "ها نحن قد تركنا كل شىء وتبعناك، فماذا يكون لنا؟" 28- فقال لهم يسوع: "الحق أقول لكم، إنكم أنتم، الذين تبعتمونى فى التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كُرْسِىِّ مجده، تجلسون أنتم أيضا على اثنى عشر كرسيا، تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر. 29- وكل من ترك بيوتا أو إخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو امرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا من أجل اسمى، يأخذ مئة ضعف، ويرث الحياة الأبدية. 30- ولكن، كثيرون أولون يكونون آخرين، وآخرون أولين."



ع27: بعد أن تكلم المسيح عن أهمية التنازل عن محبة المال، ليستطيع الإنسان أن يتبعه، أراد بطرس أن يطمئن على نفسه هو والتلاميذ، ماذا تكون مكافأتهم، إذ قد تركوا كل شىء لأجله؟ وليس المقصود فقط ترك الشباك والمقتنيات، لأنها ضئيلة، بل بالأكثر احتمال التعب والمقاومة من الفرّيسيّين.

وقد يحمل كلام بطرس نوع من ضعف الإيمان، فيحتاج لتأكيد المكافأة من المسيح، وقد يحمل أيضا نوع من الإحساس بنفسه أنه قد أعطى. ولكنه سيكتشف بعد إتمام الفداء أن كل ما يعطيه الإنسان لا شىء أمام الحب الكامل فى عطاء المسيح نفسه على الصليب من أجل خلاص البشرية.



ع28: أعلن المسيح مكافأة عظيمة لتلاميذه الذين تبعوه، بل لكل من يتبعه، أنه فى التجديد، عندما تتغيّر صورة المسيح، من المنظر البشرى الضعيف إلى الله الديّان فى الملكوت، يكون تابعوه بجواره لهم مكانة عظيمة، بدليل قوله: تجلسون على كراسى لتدينوا العالم، وذلك بإيمان تابعيه وكرازتهم باسمه، يدينون اليهود الذين رفضوا الإيمان، مع أنهم كان المفروض أن يكونوا أول من يقبله.

ع29: أكد المسيح مكافأة المتجردين، ومن يترك تعلقه بالممتلكات أو الأحباء، لأجل تكريس قلبه لمحبة وخدمة الله، وهى أنه يأخذ مائة ضعف فى هذه الحياة. والمقصود ليس تعويضات مادية، بل بالأحرى سلاما وحبا.

فمثلا الراهب الذى يترك أبا أو أما ولا يتزوج وينجب أبناء لأجل الله، يجعل الله كل الناس إخوة وأحباء له، ويصير الله أبا له يهتم به ويعوضه عن كل أبوة جسدية، ويصبح الكل أبناءه، ويجد كفايته المادية، وأكثر من ذلك. ويُختار بعض الرهبان ليصيروا أساقفة، توضع كل أموال وممتلكات الكنيسة تحت أيديهم، فيوجهونها بحكمة. ثم ما هو أفضل من ذلك، المكافأة الأبدية فى الملكوت، هذه التى لا يُعَبَّرُ عنها.

الله لا يمكن أن يكون مديونا لأحد، فما يتنازل عنه الإنسان، سيعوّضه عنه فى الحياة الحاضرة، فيكفى احتياجات أولاده، ثم يكافئهم بأعظم شىء وهو ملكوت السماوات. وهذه حقيقة واضحة نلاحظها، أن الذين يحبون الله ويتنازلون عن الماديات، يعطيهم نعمة فى أعين الكل، ويكونون محبوبين من الكثيرين.



ع30: وهكذا نجد عظماء كثيرين فى العالم، يكون مكانهم فى السماء متأخرا أقل من غيرهم، أو ليس لهم مكان فى الملكوت. وعلى العكس، كثيرون من المزدرَى بهم والأقل فى نظر البشر، يصيرون عظماء فى ملكوت السماوات، مثل القديسين الذين زهدوا العالم وعاشوا فى البرّية، أو الشهداء الذين احتملوا عذابات كثيرة. وكذلك الأولون فى أعين أنفسهم، أى المتكبرون، يسبقهم المتضعون، أى الآخرون فى أعين أنفسهم.

وهناك معنى آخر، فالذين دُعوا أولا مثل اليهود، يمكن أن يُرفَضوا إن لم يؤمنوا بالمسيح، والأمم الذين دُعوا بعدهم وآمنوا، يكون لهم مكان متقدم فى السماء.

           ثق أن كل ما تتركه على الأرض، تنال عوضا عنه سلاما وفرحا فى الأرض، وأضعاف ذلك فى السماء. فلا تتضايق إن خسرت شيئا من أجل المسيح، أو تنازلت عن شىء من أجل كسب محبة الآخرين لخلاص نفوسهم. وعلى العكس، أنت أكثر حكمة بقدر استطاعتك أن تبذل فى هذه الحياة، لأن هذا إعلان محبتك للمسيح.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 20*

الأَصْحَاحُ العِشْرُونَ

مثل الفعلة i السعى للرئاسة



(1) مثل الفعلة (ع 1-16):

1- "فإن ملكوت السماوات يشبه رجلا رب بيت، خرج مع الصبح ليستأجر فعلة لكرمه. 2- فاتفق مع الفعلة على دينار فى اليوم، وأرسلهم إلى كرمه. 3- ثم خرج نحو الساعة الثالثة، ورأى آخرين قياما فى السوق بطالين. 4- فقال لهم: اذهبوا أنتم أيضا إلى الكرم، فأعطيكم ما يحق لكم، فَمَضَوْا. 5- وخرج أيضا نحو الساعة السادسة والتاسعة وفعل كذلك. 6- ثم نحو الساعة الحادية عشرة، خرج ووجد آخرين قياما بطالين، فقال لهم: لماذا وقفتم ههنا كل النهار بطالين؟ 7- قالوا له: لأنه لم يستأجرنا أحد. قال لهم: اذهبوا أنتم أيضا إلى الكرم، فتأخذوا ما يحق لكم. 8- فلما كان المساء، قال صاحب الكرم لوكيله: ادع الفعلة وأعطهم الأجرة، مبتدئا من الآخرين إلى الأولين. 9- فجاء أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة، وأخذوا دينارا دينارا. 10- فلما جاء الأولون، ظنوا أنهم يأخذون أكثر، فأخذوا هم أيضا دينارا دينارا. 11- وفيما هم يأخذون تذمروا على رب البيت. 12- قائلين: هؤلاء الآخرون عملوا ساعة واحدة، وقد ساويتهم بنا نحن الذين احتملنا ثِقَلَ النهار والحر. 13- فأجاب وقال لواحد منهم: يا صاحب، ما ظلمتك، أما اتفقت معى على دينار؟ 14- فخذ الذى لك واذهب، فإنى أريد أن أعطى هذا الأخير مثلك. 15- أَوْ ما يحل لى أن أفعل ما أريد بما لى، أم عينك شريرة لأنى أنا صالح؟ 16- هكذا يكون الآخرون أولين، والأولون آخرين، لأن كثيرين يُدْعَوْنَ وقليلين ينتخبون."



ع1: "رب بيت": هو الله.

"كرمه": هو الكنيسة.

"الفعلة": هم كل البشر الذين يدعوهم الله للحياة معه وخدمته.



ع2-7: الله هو الذى خرج، أى أنه المبادر فى طلب الإنسان، والبادئ بالحب، وقد خرج من الفجر فى الساعة الأولى يطلب قلوب أولاده.

الساعات اليهودية المعروفة خمس ساعات، ترمز لحياة الإنسان، وهى (مع ملاحظة أن الساعة هنا ليست 60 دقيقة، وإنما فترة زمنية تمتد إلى الساعة التى تليها):

الساعة الأولى: الطفولة.

الساعة الثالثة: الصبا.

الساعة السادسة: الشباب.

الساعة التاسعة: الرجولة.

الساعة الحادية عشرة: الشيخوخة.

وتشير هذه الساعات أيضا إلى تاريخ البشرية: آدم، ثم نوح، ثم إبراهيم، ثم موسى والأنبياء، ثم المسيح.

ومعنى هذا، أن الله يطلب الإنسان على مدى تاريخ البشرية، وطوال حياته، لعله يستجيب فيَخلُص.



ع8-10: "المساء": هو نهاية العمر، ويوم الدينونة.

"وكيله": هم الملائكة.

"أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة": عندما لامهم السيد لوقوفهم بطالين طوال النهار، قالوا: "لم يستأجرنا أحد" (ع7)، أى لم يفهموا دعوة الله، فظلوا بلا عمل روحى طوال حياتهم، حتى انتبهوا فى آخر العمر.

"دينارا": هو الخلاص والحياة الأبدية.

فالكل، ما دام قد آمن بالمسيح، وعمل معه ولو لساعة واحدة، ينال الحياة الأبدية. ولكن، يتميّز الواحد عن الآخر، بمقدار تمتعه وعشرته وارتباطه بالله.

وقد تكون الدعوة أتت فى نهاية الحياة، وتجاوب الإنسان معها بكل قلبه، فيصير مثل أصحاب الساعة الأولى، بل قد يكون أفضل منهم بمقدار حبه لله.

وإن قال واحد سأنتظر حتى الساعة الحادية عشرة، ما دام الخلاص يُعطَى للكل، ولا أريد أن أكون متميزا فى ملكوت السماوات، فهذا معناه:

أولا: أنه لا يعرف أن عمره قد ينتهى فى أية لحظة.

ثانيا: أنه لا يُقدّر قيمة عشرة الله ومحبته، فيستهين بعلاقته مع الله على الأرض.

ع11-16: يرمز أصحاب الساعة الأولى لليهود، الذين ظنوا أن الخلاص قاصر عليهم وليس للأمم، وأنه إذا آمن غير اليهود بالمسيح، يكونون فى مرتبة أقل من اليهود الذين صاروا مسيحيين، وتكلموا عن أصحاب الساعة الحادية عشرة قائلين: "هؤلاء الآخرون..." أما المسيح فكلمهم بحب قائلا: "يا صاحب."

وفى هذا التذمر تدخّل فى عمل الله كديّان، فهو قد أعطى كل واحد ما اتفق معه عليه، ثم أنعم على غيره، دون أن يُنقص من اليهودى أو المتذمر شيئا.

"عينك شريرة": أى أنانية، تفكر فى الخير لنفسك وترفضه لغيرك، وتحسد الآخرين على ما ينالونه.

"كثيرين يُدْعَوْنَ": الله يطلب خلاص الكل. ولكن، لا يؤمن ويحيا فى المحبة إلا القليلين، هؤلاء هم فقط الذين يَخلُصون.

خلاصة القول، إن المسيح يعطى الخلاص لكل من يؤمن به ويحيا معه فى كنيسته، سواء عاش حياة التوبة من بداية حياته، أو فى أواخر عمره.

وهذا لا ينفى وجود منازل ودرجات فى الملكوت، لكن الكلام هنا فقط عن دخول الملكوت.

          اُنظر إلى كل البشر على أنهم صورة الله، وأنهم قد يسبقوك إلى الملكوت، واعمل الخير مع الكل، خاصة مع الضعفاء والبعيدين عن الله، لعلهم يتوبون، عالما أنهم قد يزدادون فى محبة الله أكثر منك.



(2) نبوة عن آلام المسيح وصلبه (ع 17-19):

17- وفيما كان يسوع صاعدا إلى أورشليم، أخذ الاثنى عشر تلميذا على انفراد فى الطريق، وقال لهم: 18- "ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم، وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، فيحكمون عليه بالموت. 19- ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكى يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم."



مرة ثالثة، عند اقتراب المسيح مع تلاميذه من أورشليم، وكان ذلك فى نهاية حياته على الأرض، ينبههم إلى الآلام التى سيتحملها من أجل البشرية، من حيث اضطهاد اليهود له، واستخدامهم الأمم، فى شكل السلطة الرومانية، لصلبه، حتى يموت ويتخلّصوا منه. ولكنه، بلاهوته، يقوم فى اليوم الثالث.

وقد ذكر هذا حتى لا ينزعجوا عندما يحدث ذلك، وقد كرر هذه النبوة لهم مرات كثيرة، لأنهم كانوا ما زالوا مستغرقين فى فكرة مُلكه الأرضى، فغريبة جدا عليهم أخبار آلامه وموته.

           الله يحاول إعداد قلبك للأحداث المقبلة التى لا تعرفها ولا تستطيع قبولها، فتجاوب مع صوته بالاقتراب إليه، والتوبة والازدياد فى علاقتك به، وقبول الأمور المعاكسة لإرادتك؛ حينئذ تزداد قوة وصلابة، فلا تضطرب من أية أمور أخرى تأتى عليك، سواء كانت أمور محزنة أو محيرة، وثق أن الله بجوارك يسندك، فتمر فيها بسلام.



(3) الرئاسة بين التلاميذ (ع 20-28):

20- حينئذ تقدمت إليه أم ابنى زَبْدِى مع ابنيها، وسجدت وطلبت منه شيئا. 21- فقال لها: "ماذا تريدين؟" قالت له: "قل أن يجلس ابناى هذان واحد عن يمينك والآخر عن اليسار فى ملكوتك." 22- فأجاب يسوع وقال: "لستما تعلمان ما تطلبان. أتستطيعان أن تشربا الكأس التى سوف أشربها أنا، وأن تصطبغا بِالصِّبْغَةِ التى أصطبغ بها أنا؟" قالا له: "نستطيع." 23- فقال لهما: "أما كأسى فتشربانها، وبِالصِّبْغَةِ التى أصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان. وأما الجلوس عن يمينى وعن يسارى، فليس لى أن أعطيه إلا للذين أُعِدَّ لهم من أبى." 24- فلما سمع العشرة، اغتاظوا من أجل الأخوين. 25- فدعاهم يسوع وقال: "أنتم تعلمون أن رؤساء الأمم يسودونهم، والعظماء يتسلطون عليهم. 26- فلا يكون هكذا فيكم، بل من أراد أن يكون فيكم عظيما، فليكن لكم خادما. 27- ومن أراد أن يكون فيكم أولا، فليكن لكم عبدا. 28- كما أن ابن الإنسان لم يأت لِيُخْدَمَ بل لِيَخْدُِمَ، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين."



ع20-21: "حينئذ": بعد كلام المسيح عن آلامه المقبلة.

"أم ابنى زَبْدِى": وهى سالومة، وتقدّمها كان بتحريض من ابنيها لتعضّدهما فى طلبهما من المسيح، والدليل على ذلك أن المسيح خاطبهما بعد ذلك، وليس الأم.

"شيئا": تأدّبا منها، ولشعورها بصعوبة ما تطلبه، وأنه قد يكون مرفوضا، فقالت له: أريد منك شيئا.

"ماذا تريدين؟": كان المسيح يعلم ما تريدهٍ، ولكنه قصد أن تراجع نفسها لآخر مرة فيما ستطلبه.

تقدمت أم ابنى زَبْدِى ومعها ابناها إلى المسيح، وسجدت له فى إيمان، وإذ ظنت أن المسيح يكون له مُلك أرضى، كما يفكر باقى اليهود، فحبا فى ابنيها، طلبت منه أن يكون لهما مكانا متميزا فى هذا الملكوت عن باقى التلاميذ، فيجلسان، الواحد عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره، أى أن تكون لهما رئاسة على الباقين.



ع22-23: وجّه المسيح نظر التلميذين إلى الآلام التى ينبغى احتمالها من أجل الوصول إلى الملكوت، هذا ما يتم طوال الحياة، ليبعد أعينهما عن التعلق بالمراكز الأرضية، ويفكّرا بطريقة روحية فى ملكوت السماوات أنه حب وعشرة مع الله، وليس بحثا عن المراكز أو الرئاسة.

وسألهما سؤالا واضحا: هل تستطيعان أن تحتملا كأس الآلام وصبغة الموت؟ فأجابا دون تَرَوٍ وفهم وقالا: "نستطيع." وهنا، وجّه المسيح نظرهما إلى أن الوجود فى الملكوت هو نعمة من الله، فلا يستطيع الإنسان بإرادته فقط أن يحتمل الآلام من أجل المسيح، بل بمعونة الله.

"أُعِدَّ لهم من أبى": أى من أكملوا جهادهم، فيستحقون نعمة الله. ومع أن إرادة الابن والآب إرادة واحدة، قال هنا "أبى"، ليرفع تفكيرهم من المُلك الأرضى معه إلى الملكوت السماوى، أى عند الآب.



ع24: تحركت محبة العظمة فى قلوب التلاميذ عندما سمعوا رغبة ابنى زَبْدِى يعقوب ويوحنا فى هذه الرئاسة، واغتاظوا وتضايقوا، إذ خافوا أن ينالا ما يطلبان.



ع25-27: نبّههم المسيح إلى أن السعى نحو الرئاسة هو تفكير أهل العالم، وليس أولاد الله. وأعلن بوضوح أهمية السعى نحو الاتضاع فى شكل خدمة بعضهم البعض، وخضوع كل واحد للآخر، فهذا ما يجعلهم عظماء فى نظر الله، وتكون لهم مكانة متميزة فى السماء.

أى أن العالم يسعى للرئاسة والتسلط، أما أولاد الله فللاتضاع والخدمة.



ع28: أعطى المسيح نفسه مثالا فى الاتضاع، فهو لم يطلب مركزا عالميا فيخدمه كثيرون، بل أتى ليكون خادما للبشرية، ويموت عنها ليفديها.

           هل تبحث عما تقدمه من خدمة للآخرين، وكيف تخضع لهم، أم عن مكانتك وكرامتك وسطهم؟ ليتك من اليوم تخضع للكل، لترتفع فى نظر الله.

(4) فتح عيون الأعميين (ع 29-34):

29- وفيما هم خارجون من أريحا، تبعه جمع كثير. 30- وإذا أعميان جالسان على الطريق، فلما سمعا أن يسوع مجتاز، صرخا قائليْن: "ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داود." 31- فانتهرهما الجمع ليسكتا، فكانا يصرخان أكثر، قائليْن: "ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داود." 32- فوقف يسوع وناداهما وقال: "ماذا تريدان أن أفعل بكما؟" 33- قالا له: "يا سيد أن تنفتح أعيننا." 34- فتحنن يسوع، ولمس أعينهما فللوقت أبصرت أعينهما فتبعاه.



ع29-30: هذه آخر معجزة يعملها المسيح قبل دخوله أورشليم. ففيما هو سائر فى الطريق مع الجمع، كان هناك أعميان جالسان على الطريق، يبدو أنهما كانا يستعطيان (يشحذان).

فلما سمعا صوت الجمع، وعلما أن هذا هو موكب المسيح الذى يشفى المرضى، آمنا بقدرته على الشفاء، وصرخا يطلبان منه ذلك، واثقين أنه المسيا المنتظر ابن داود.

وقد ذُكر هنا أعميان، أما مرقس ولوقا فذكرا أعمى واحدا، يبدو أنه كان هو المتقدم أكثر من الثانى فى الكلام (مر 10: 46-52 ؛ لو 18: 35-43).



ع31: من كثرة صراخهما ضايقا الجمع، فحاولوا إسكاتهما حتى يتمتعوا بالاستماع لكلام المسيح، أما هما فظلا يصرخان فى إصرار يعلنان إيمانهما، وحاجتهما الشديدة للشفاء، منتهزين هذه الفرصة التى لا تعوض.

           ألح على الله فى الطلب، فهذا يُظهر مدى إيمانك، ولا تتعطل بأفكار البشر التى تبعدك عن الله.



ع32-34: وقف يسوع ونادى الأعميين، فهو يهتم جدا بمن يطلبه، وإن كان ينتظر قليلا، حتى يُظهر مدى تمسكه وإلحاحه فى الصلاة. ثم سألهما ماذا يريدان، حتى يظهرا احتياجهما للشفاء، فأعلنا ذلك. وحينئذ ظهر حنانه وشفاهما. ومن فرط فرحهما، تبعاه، ليتمتعا مثل الآخرين بالاستماع لتعاليمه ورؤية معجزاته.

           الله مستعد أن يهبك البصيرة الروحية، أى التمييز والفهم، إن كنت تطلبهما بلجاجة، فحنانه غير محدود نحوك. وإن وهبك الحكمة والتمييز، فاتبع المسيح فى كل خطواتك حتى لا يكون إيمانك نظريا، بل تتمتع بعشرته كل يوم أكثر من ذى قبل.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 21*

الأَصْحَاحُ الحَادِى وَالعِشْرُونَ

دخول المسيح أورشليم i مثل الكرّامين



(1) دخول المسيح أورشليم (ع 1-11):

1- ولما قربوا من أورشليم، وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجى عند جبل الزيتون، حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين. 2- قائلا لهما: "اِذهبا إلى القرية التى أمامكما، فللوقت تجدان أتانا مربوطة وجحشا معها، فحلاهما وأْتيانى بهما. 3- وإن قال لكما أحد شيئا، فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما، فللوقت يرسلهما." 4- فكان هذا كله لكى يتم ما قيل بالنبى القائل: 5- قولوا لابنة صَِهْيَُوْنَ، هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا، راكبا على أتان وجحش ابن أتان. 6- فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرهما يسوع. 7- وأتيا بالأتان والجحش، ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما، فجلس عليهما. 8- والجمع الأكثر فرشوا ثيابهم فى الطريق، وآخرون قطعوا أغصانا من الشجر وفرشوها فى الطريق. 9- والجموع الذين تقدموا، والذين تبعوا، كانوا يصرخون قائلين: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتى باسم الرب، أوصنا فى الأعالى." 10- ولما دخل أورشليم، ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة: "من هذا؟" 11- فقالت الجموع: "هذا يسوع النبى الذى من ناصرة الجليل."



ع1-3: تبدأ من هذا الأصحاح، الأحداث التى تمت فى الأسيوع الأخير من حياة المسيح على الأرض. ويذكرها الكتاب المقدس بالتفصيل، لأنها تختص بإتمام الخلاص للعالم كله.

اقترب المسيح من أورشليم (صباح يوم الأحد)، ومن قرية بيت فاجى التى تقع شرقها عند جبل الزيتون. فأرسل اثنين من تلاميذه قائلا لهما: عندما تدخلان المدينة، تجدان أتانا (أنثى الحمار) وجحشا (الحمار الصغير)، فحلاهما من رباطهما، وإن اعترضكما أحد، فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما، فيتركهما معكما.

وقد كان هذا بترتيب إلهى، أو قد أُعْلِمَ أصحاب الأتان والجحش، بطريقة لم تُذكر فى الكتاب المقدس، أنه سيأتى اثنان يطلبانهما للرب، فأعطوهما لهما.

"أتانا... وجحشا": يرمزان للبشر، أى اليهود والأمم، الذين صاروا فى غباء الحمار بسبب ابتعادهم عن الله، سواء بالانشغال المادى، أو بعبادة الأوثان.

وانظر كيف كان اتضاع المسيح الذى يقول إنه محتاج لهما، مع أنه هو خالق كل شىء! وهكذا يُظهر احتياجه لنفوس أولاده، لترجع إليه فتحيا معه.

إنه واهب كل العطايا وكامل فى ذاته، ولكن حبه واتضاعه، هما اللذان يجعلانه يطلب.

وانظر إلى حنان الله الراكب على الجحش، ولكن، حتى لا يتعب الجحش، يركب أيضا على الأتان قليلا، ثم على الجحش قليلا، فهو يشفق على خليقته، فبالأحرى على البشرية.

والجحش لم يركبه أحد من قبل، وهذا يرمز لعدم الخضوع إلا لله.

وقد أعطى سلطانا للتلميذين، أى كهنة العهد الجديد، أن يحلوا البشرية من رباطاتها، وهو سلطان الحل والربط فى سر الاعتراف الذى يُعطَى للتائبين.



ع4-5: "ابنة صَِهْيَُوْنَ": أحد أسماء أورشليم.

كعادة متى الإنجيلى، يعلن أن فى المسيح إتمام النبوات. فقد تنبأ زكريا النبى (9: 9) عن دخول المسيح أورشليم باتضاع ووداعة، ليملك على القلوب، وليس ملكا أرضيا، ولذا فموكبه بسيط، يركب على حيوانات ضعيفة مثل الأتان والجحش.



ع6: تمم تلميذا المسيح ما أمرهما به، وأتيا إليه بالأتان والجحش، ليركب عليهما ويدخل أورشليم.



ع7: خلْع الثوب وإعطاؤه للآخر، يعنى فى العرف اليهودى الخضوع له كرئيس، إذ يتنازل الإنسان عما هو ضرورى له ليخضع للآخر. وقد وضعوها باتضاع على الحيوانات التى سيركبها المسيح، لتتبارك بجلوسه عليها، بل وطرحوها على الأرض أيضا لنفس السبب.

           اخلع عنك اهتماماتك المادية بالصوم والتجرد، فتتمتع ببركة الله الذى تخضع له، فيملأك من نعمته.



ع8: وضع الجمع أيضا ثيابهم على الأرض لتتبارك، كما قطعوا أغصانا من الشجر وفرشوها فى الطريق، ليمر عليها بالأتان أو الجحش، لتتكتسى الأرض بالخضرة، أى الخير، لأنه هو صانع الخيرات.

"أغصانا من الشجر": تشير للنبوات التى قيلت عن المسيح، وتكمل الآن فيه. وتشير أيضا لكل ما هو مرتفع، فيكون عند قدميه، لأنه هو خالق الكل.



ع9: كل الجموع التى سبقته لتفرش له الطريق، والتى تتبعه، أعلنوا إيمانهم به أنه هو المسيا المنتظر ابن داود، الآتى باسم الرب ليخلّصهم.

"الجموع الذين تقدموا": تشير لرجال الله فى العهد القديم.

"والذين تبعوا": ترمز إلى المؤمنين فى العهد الجديد، الذين آمنوا ببشارة الإنجيل، فالكل يطلب خلاصه فى المسيح.

"أوصنا": معناها خَلِّصْنَا، فهو المخلّص الذى يرفعهم إلى الأعالى فى ملكوت السماوات. وتأتى أيضا بمعنى المجد.



ع10-11: كان موكبا شعبيا بسيطا ولكن جبارا، إذ تعلقت القلوب بالمسيح الذى أحبهم واهتم برعايتهم، وتساءل رؤساء المدينة والكهنة لمن هذا الموكب، فعلموا أنه ليسوع الناصرى الذى يعلّم الجموع، ويشفى أمراضهم ويعتنى بهم.

           اهتم أن تكسب محبة الآخرين، وليس أن ترتفع عليهم بمركزك وسلطانك، فكل هذا زائل.



(2) تطهير الهيكل (ع 12-17):

12- ودخل يسوع إلى هيكل الله، وأخرج جميع الذين كانوا يبيعون ويشترون فى الهيكل، وقلب موائد الصيارفة وكراسى باعة الحمام. 13- وقال لهم: "مكتوب بيتى بيت الصلاة يُدعَى، وأنتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص." 14- وتقدم إليه عمى وعرج فى الهيكل فشفاهم. 15- فلما رأى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة العجائب التى صنع، والأولاد يصرخون فى الهيكل ويقولون: "أوصنا لابن داود"، غضبوا. 16- وقالوا له: "أتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء؟" فقال لهم يسوع: "نعم. أما قرأتم قط، من أفواه الأطفال والرضع هيأت تسبيحا؟" 17- ثم تركهم وخرج خارج المدينة إلى بيت عَنْيَا، وبات هناك.



ع12-13: كان يتصل بالهيكل مجموعة من الصالات المكشوفة أو الساحات، يتجمع فيها الشعب. وفيها كان التجار يبيعون ما يحتاجه القادمون إلى الهيكل من حيوانات أو طيور ليقدموها على المذبح.

وكان اليهود من بلاد مختلفة يأتون فى الأعياد، فرتّب الكهنة صيارفة لتغيير العملات إلى العملة اليهودية، وكان لهم مكسب مادى كبير من هذه التجارة.

وهكذا تحولت انشغالات الناس من الاهتمام بالعبادة إلى شراء حاجياتهم، وقد تكون هناك مبيعات أخرى يبيعونها ليس لها علاقة بالعبادة.

فإن كان ضروريا توفير بعض الاحتياجات الخاصة بالعبادة، فيجب أن يكون بيعها خارج كل ساحات الهيكل، حتى تظل كل أماكن الهيكل للعبادة والتعليم.

ظهرت غيرة المسيح على بيت الله، حين ضفر سوطا (يرمز للروح القدس الذى يوبخنا على انشغالنا بالأفكار المادية داخل الكنيسة) ليطرد به الحيوانات والطيور والتجمعات الكبيرة للتجارة داخل الهيكل (يو 2: 15)، معلنا أن بيت الله مكرس للصلاة والعبادة فقط، كما قال إشعياء (56: 7)، وليس للمكاسب التجارية، إذ صار الكهنة وتابعوهم محبين للمال مثل اللصوص الذين يسرقون ليكنزوا أموالا كثيرة. فبهذه التجارة، حوّلوا الهيكل إلى مغارة يجمع فيها اللصوص مقتنياتهم المادية. وقد طرد المسيح الباعة من الهيكل يوم الاثنين، أى اليوم التالى بعد دخوله أورشليم، ولكم متى لا يهتم بترتيب الحوادث.



ع14-16: بعد تطهير الهيكل، صار هناك هدوء وفرصة للعمل الروحى، فَشَفَى العمى والعرج ليستنيروا بمعرفة الله، ويسرعوا فى طريق الحياة الروحية.

كما شعر الآتون إلى الهيكل بأن المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر، ولعلهم كانوا معه فى موكب دخوله إلى أورشليم، فرددوا الهتافات التى قالوها له، وخاصة الأطفال منهم، الذين حفظوا هذه العبارات من كثرة ترديدها، قائلين: "أوصنا لابن داود"، فتضايق رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة من هذه الهتافات لأنها إعلان واضح أنه هو المسيا المنتظر ابن داود كما قالت النبوات، وقالوا له: "أتسمع ما يقول هؤلاء؟"

رد عليهم المسيح بالمكتوب فى الأنبياء عندهم، إن الله يُعِدُّ تسبيحا له، يرتفع من أفواه الأطفال (مز 8: 2).



ع17: بعد هذا، ذهب المسيح إلى قرية بيت عَنْيَا ومعناها "بيت العناء"، وتقع شرق أورشليم، حيث بيت صديقه لعازر الذى أقامه من الموت، وبات هناك ليعود فى اليوم التالى إلى أورشليم.

           إن قلبك هو هيكل لله، فلا تدع أفكار العالم تشغله، لأن الله خلقه فيك لترفع منه الصلوات. فخصص وقتا كافيا لصلواتك قبل انشغالاتك؛ وأيضا أثناء أعمالك، ارفع قلبك بصلوات قصيرة لتتمتع بعشرة الله.



(3) شجرة التين (ع 18-22):

18- وفى الصبح، إذ كان راجعا إلى المدينة، جاع. 19- فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق، وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئا إلا ورقا فقط، فقال لها: "لا يكن منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد." فيبست التينة فى الحال. 20- فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا قائلين: "كيف يبست التينة فى الحال؟" 21- فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: "الحق أقول لكم، إن كان لكم إيمان ولا تشكون، فلا تفعلون أمر التينة فقط، بل إن قلتم أيضا لهذا الجبل انتقل وانطرح فى البحر، فيكون. 22- وكل ما تطلبونه فى الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه."



ع18-19: فى الصباح، تحرك المسيح ماشيا من بيت عَنْيَا، عائدا إلى أورشليم ليعلم فى الهيكل، فجاع، وهذا إثبات لناسوته. وفى الطريق، نظر من بعيد شجرة تين مملوءة بأوراق خضراء، فأتى إليها ليأكل تينا، ولكنه عندما وصل إليها لم يجد فيها ثمرا، فقال لها أنها لن تعطى ثمرا إلى الأبد، فيبست وماتت، وهذا إثبات للاهوته.

ويلاحظ أن متى البشير لم يهتم بترتيب زمن الأحداث مثل مرقس، لأن شجرة التين قد لعنها المسيح فى صباح يوم الاثنين، ولاحظ التلاميذ أنها يبست فى صباح يوم الثلاثاء كما ذكر مرقس البشير (11: 14 و20)، أما متى فذكر لعنة التينة وتيبسها معا.

وقد فعل المسيح هذا ليعلن خطورة السطحية فى الحياة الروحية، مثل اليهود الذين لهم مظهر المعرفة بالله، وليس لهم ثمار الحب للآخرين.

وكل إنسان له مظهر التقوى وليس له عمقها، فهو مرفوض من الله، ومحكوم عليه بالموت، إذ يُقْبِلُ إليه الناس ليعرفوا الله، فلا يجدون فيه ثمرا روحيا.

"شجرة تين": ترمز للأمة اليهودية وهيكلها. ولأنهم رفضوا المسيح، تم خراب الهيكل فى عام 70م. وجفاف التينة نبوة عن خراب أورشليم.

ونجد أن معجزات المسيح تعلن رحمته، وهذه هى المعجزة الوحيدة التى تعلن عدل الله، حتى تكون نظرتنا كاملة نحوه، فنتذكر رحمته وعدله فى آن واحد، لكيما نتوب ونتمتع بمراحمه.

ع20-22: تعجب التلاميذ من جفاف التينة فى الحال، فانتهز المسيح هذه الفرصة ليظهر لهم قوة الإيمان التى بها يصنعون كل شىء، حتى الجبل، يقدرون على نزعه من الأرض وإلقائه فى البحر، إن كان لهم إيمان.

ويشير الجبل إلى الشهوات الكثيرة التى تملك على القلب، فإن كان للإنسان إيمان ويتمسك بالله، يستطيع أن يلقى بهذا الجبل إلى البحر الذى يمثل العالم، أى يتخلّص من الشهوات العالمية.

           الصلاة بإيمان ولجاجة تعطينا كل ما نطلبه، بشرط أن تكون موافقة لمشيئة الله. فلا تتراخَ واطلب من الله بإيمان كل احتياجاتك، وألحّ عليه، فهو يحب أن يسمع صوتك ويعطيك كل الخيرات.



(4) سلطان المسيح (ع 23-27):

23- ولما جاء إلى الهيكل، تقدم إليه رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب وهو يعلم قائلين: "بأى سلطان تفعل هذا، ومن أعطاك هذا السلطان؟" 24- فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: "وأنا أيضا أسألكم كلمة واحدة، فإن قلتم لى عنها، أقول لكم أنا أيضا بأى سلطان أفعل هذا. 25- معمودية يوحنا من أين كانت، من السماء أم من الناس؟" ففكروا فى أنفسهم قائلين إن قلنا من السماء، يقول لنا فلماذا لم تؤمنوا به؟ 26- وإن قلنا من الناس نخاف من الشعب، لأن يوحنا عند الجميع مثل نبى. 27- فأجابوا يسوع وقالوا: "لا نعلم." فقال لهم هو أيضا: "ولا أنا أقول لكم بأى سلطان أفعل هذا."



ع23: حاول رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ اصطياد خطأ على المسيح، لأنه ليس من سبط لاوى المسئول عن التعليم، بل من سبط يهوذا.

وإذ لاحظوا طرده للباعة وقوة تعاليمه، سألوه بأى سلطان يُعلّم ويصنع المعجزات، ومن أعطاه الإذن وسمح له أن يفعل هذا، هل بسماح من رئيس الكهنة؟

لم يسألوا ليعرفوا قوة الله التى فيه، ولكن، لعله يخطئ فى أى تعبير، فيعتبروه كاسرا للناموس ونظام الهيكل.



ع24-27: إن كان رؤساء الكهنة قد استخدموا الخبث والمكر الإنسانى، فقد رد عليهم المسيح، الحكمة الحقيقية، بسؤال، وليس قصده التهرب من الإجابة، لأن سؤاله يرد عليهم. أى أنهم لو آمنوا بدعوة يوحنا المعمدان، لآمنوا بكلامه عن المسيح وسلطانه. وكان سؤال المسيح عن مصدر معمودية يوحنا: هل هى من السماء، والله أرسله، أم هى من الناس، أى مجرد ادعاء بشرى؟

ففكروا فى أنفسهم، إن اعترفوا أنها من الله، سيسألهم لماذا لم تؤمنوا به وتعتمدوا على يديه؟ وإن أعلنوا رفضهم لمعموديته، يخافون من الشعب، لأن الكل يعرف أنه نبى عظيم، فقالوا: "لا نعلم"، أى ظهر عجزهم عن الإجابة، لأنهم خافوا أعلان رأيهم الحقيقى، وهو رفضهم ليوحنا، لخوفهم على مركزهم وسلطانهم، وعدم استعدادهم للتوبة. فقال لهم المسيح: وأنا لن أقول لكم مصدر سلطانى.

وهكذا أفحمهم حتى يتوقفوا عن محاولة إيقاعه فى خطأ، ويلتفتوا إلى ضعفهم، فيصلحوه بقبول دعوة يوحنا المعمدان، أى التوبة عن خطاياهم.

 لا تكن مغرضا فى كلامك مع الآخرين، بل ابحث عما يفيدك، وتعلّم من الكل، وقدّم محبة للجميع.



(5) مثل الابنين والكرم (ع 28-32):

28- "ماذا تظنون؟ كان لإنسان ابنان، فجاء إلى الأول وقال: يا ابنى، اذهب اليوم اعمل فى كرمى. 29- فأجاب وقال: ما أريد. ولكنه ندم أخيرا ومضى. 30- وجاء إلى الثانى وقال كذلك، فأجاب وقال: ها أنا يا سيد. ولم يمض. 31- فأى الاثنين عمل إرادة الأب؟" قالوا له: "الأول." قال لهم يسوع: "الحق أقول لكم، إن العشارين والزوانى يسبقونكم إلى ملكوت الله. 32- لأن يوحنا جاءكم فى طريق الحق فلم تؤمنوا به، وأما العشارون والزوانى فآمنوا به. وأنتم إذ رأيتم، لم تندموا أخيرا لتؤمنوا به."



ع28-30: الكرم: هو فرصة الحياة على الأرض التى نجاهد فيها فى عبادة مقدسة لله، أو نضيعها فى شهوات العالم.

أمام رفض رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ للتوبة بدعوة يوحنا أو ببشارة المسيح، أعطاهم مثلا عن أب، هو الله، له ابنان:

الابن الأول: يرمز للأمم الذين رفضوا العمل معه فى كرمه، أى الكنيسة، ولكنهم عادوا فتابوا وعملوا فى الكرم. ويرمز أيضا للعشارين والخطاة الذين عاشوا حياتهم بعيدا عن الله، ولكن آمنوا بالمسيح وتابوا وصاروا قديسين.

الابن الثانى: يرمز لليهود أو الكتبة والفرّيسيّين، الذين أعلنوا خضوعهم لله وتبعيتهم له بالكلام، ولكنهم رفضوا الحياة معه، أى الإيمان بالمسيح والالتصاق بكنيسته.



ع31-32: ثم سأل المسيح: مَن مِن الابنين عمل مشيئة الأب؟ فقالوا: الأول. فأعلن لهم بوضوح أن البعيدين عن الله مثل العشارين والزوانى، أى المنغمسين فى كل خطية، يمكن أن يؤمنوا ويتوبوا، فيسبقوا إلى الملكوت من يسمون أنفسهم مؤمنين، مثل اليهود، ولكنهم لا يعملون مشيئة الله فى المحبة وصنع الخير. فيكون البعيدون أبناء حقيقيين للكنيسة، أى هم المؤمنون بالمسيح، وليس اليهود الرافضون.

"فى طريق الحق": يوحنا المعمدان أعلن لكم الحق بضرورة التوبة والرجوع إلى الله.

"لم تندموا أخيرا": أى ما زلتم مصرين على عدم التوبة، مكتفين بالعبادة الشكلية، وقلوبكم شريرة.

           إن ناداك الله للتوبة من خلال الكتاب المقدس أو تعاليم الكنيسة، أو بأى تعليق ممن يحيطون بك، أو من خلال أحداث الحياة، فلا تؤجل رجوعك إلى الله، ولا تعده بفمك، ثم تنشغل عنه بظروف الحياة، بل أسرع إلى أب اعترافك، وتناول من الأسرار المقدسة لتنال قوة، وتبدأ فى جهادك الروحى وعشرتك مع الله.



(6) مثل الكرّامين (ع 33-46):

33- "اسمعوا مثلا آخر. كان إنسان رب بيت، غرس كرما وأحاطه بسياج، وحفر فيه معصرة، وبنى برجا، وسلمه إلى كرامين وسافر. 34- ولما قرب وقت الإثمار، أرسل عبيده إلى الكرامين ليأخذ أثماره. 35- فأخذ الكرامون عبيده وجلدوا بعضا، وقتلوا بعضا، ورجموا بعضا. 36- ثم أرسل أيضا عبيدا آخرين أكثر من الأولين، ففعلوا بهم كذلك. 37- فأخيرا، أرسل إليهم ابنه قائلا: يهابون ابنى. 38- وأما الكرامون، فلما رأوا الابن قالوا فيما بينهم: هذا هو الوارث، هلموا نقتله ونأخذ ميراثه. 39- فأخذوه وأخرجوه خارج الكرم وقتلوه. 40- فمتى جاء صاحب الكرم، ماذا يفعل بأولئك الكرامين؟" 41- قالوا له: "أولئك الأردياء يهلكهم هلاكا رديّا، ويسلم الكرم إلى كرامين آخرين يعطونه الأثمار فى أوقاتها." 42- قال لهم يسوع: "أما قرأتم قط فى الكتب: الحجر الذى رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار رأس الزاوية؟ من قِبَلِ الرب كان هذا، وهو عجيب فى أعيننا. 43- لذلك أقول لكم أن ملكوت الله يُنزع منكم، ويُعطَى لأمة تعمل أثماره. 44- ومن سقط على هذا الحجر يترضض، ومن سقط هو عليه يسحقه." 45- ولما سمع رؤساء الكهنة والفرّيسيّون أمثاله، عرفوا أنه تكلم عليهم. 46- وإذ كانوا يطلبون أن يمسكوه، خافوا من الجموع لأنه كان عندهم مثل نبى.



ع33: لخّص المسيح تاريخ الأمة اليهودية فى هذا المثل.

"رب بيت": هو الله الذى غرس كرما، أى شعب اليهود نسل إبراهيم، وأحاطه بسياج، أى الوصايا والناموس على يد موسى.

"معصرة": هى احتمال الآلام من أجل التمسك بكلام الله وخدمته، هذه التى عجز عنها اليهود، فأكملها المسيح بصليبه، وجاز المعصرة وحده (إش 63: 3).

"برجا": رؤساء الشعب وشيوخه المسئولون عن مراقبة الشعب وهجمات الأعداء من فوق البرج، حتى ينبهونهم لذلك. ويشملوا رؤساء الأسباط والعشائر والمعلمين وكل قادة الشعب.

"كرامين": هم كهنة اليهود المسئولون عن رعاية الكرم المغروس ليعطى ثمارا مقدسة، أى فضائل وحياة نقية، فى قلوب اليهود المؤمنين.

"وسافر": أى بعد أن أعلن نفسه واضحا كنار عظيمة على الجبل أيام موسى، والآباء إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، اختفى عن عيون الشعب لانهماكهم فى الخطايا، فلم يعودوا يرونه كأنه مسافر.



ع34-36: "عبيده": الذين أرسلهم ليأحذوا الثمار، وهم الأنبياء ورجال الله المرسلون لشعبه على مدى التاريخ، ليحصدوا حياة مملوءة فضائل من اليهود المؤمنين، ولكن للأسف قاومهم كهنة اليهود ورؤساؤهم فعذبوهم، وجلدوا بعضا، وقتلوا بعضا، ورجموا بعضا، أى رفضوا تعاليمهم التى هى صوت الله لهم.

وقد أطال الله أناته (صبره) عليهم، بأن أرسل أيضا عبيدا آخرين أكثر من الأولين، أى عدد كبير من الأنبياء، فقاومهم الكهنة ورفضوهم مثل الأولين.



ع37-39: آخر فرصة وأكبر عمل قدمه الله للشعب اليهودى، هو تجسد ابنه الوحيد، كما ذكر لهم فى نبوات الأنبياء ليخلّصهم.

وفى المَثَلِ، عَلم الكرامون أنه ابن صاحب الكرم والوارث لكل ما فيه، فبدلا من أن يخضعوا له ويعطوه الأثمار، قاموا عليه وقتلوه.

ورؤساء الكهنة، لأغراضهم فى الرئاسة والماديات، رفضوا أن يفهموا أن يسوع هو المسيا المنتظر. وبدلا من أن يؤمنوا به، قاوموه لئلا يأخذ مركزهم، وصلبوه على الصليب.

وهكذا يظهر الكبرياء ومحبة الرئاسة التى أعمت عيون الكهنة، لدرجة رفض المسيا المنتظر ابن الله.



ع40-41: سأل المسيح الكتبة والفرّيسيّين الذين يسمعونه عن التصرف المناسب من صاحب الكرم مع الكرامين الأردياء، فقالوا له: يهلكهم، ويسلّم الكرم لكرامين أفضل منهم يعطونه الثمار فى حينها.

هذا هو مصير كهنة اليهود رافضى الإيمان بالمسيح، أى العذاب الأبدى.

"كرامين آخرين": التلاميذ والرسل والكهنوت المسيحى.



ع42-44: "الحجر": هو المسيح، والبناء هو الكنيسة، ورئيس البنائين الذى اختار هذا الحجر هو الله.

"عجيب فى أعيننا": بحسب النظرة البشرية القاصرة، يبدو المسيح من أسرة متواضعة، وليس له غنى أو مركز مادى، ولكنه الله المتضع لأجل خلاصنا، ونحتاج لإيمان حتى نقبله.

ذكّرهم المسيح بالمكتوب فى (مز 118: 22) عن الحجر الذى يظنه البناؤون غير نافع، ثم يكتشفون فى النهاية أنه أصلح حجر ليكون رأسا للزاوية، أى يربط الحائطين معا. وهذا الحجر يرمز للمسيح مخلّص اليهود والأمم، فهو الذى أرسله الله، ولم يفهم الكهنة ذلك.

ويقرر المسيح بوضوح لرؤساء الكهنة أن ملكوت الله الذى وعد به شعبه، سيُنزَع منهم لعدم إيمانهم، ويُعطَى للأمم الذين يؤمنون به، ويقصد أن غير المؤمنين من اليهود، سيحل محلهم فى كنيسة المسيح المؤمنون من الأمم.

ومن يقاوم المسيح، يسقط على الحجر ليهشمه، فيصاب هو برضوض، أى يقابل متاعب. ولكن، إن تاب وآمن، يقبله الله.

أما من يظل رافضا للإيمان به، فسيدينه فى النهاية ويحكم عليه بالهلاك، أى يسقط عليه الحجر ويسحقه.



ع45-46: فهم رؤساء الكهنة والفرّيسيّون أن المثل كان عليهم، وبدلا من أن يتوبوا، اغتاظوا منه وحاولوا القبض عليه، ولكنهم خافوا من الشعب، لأنه كان فى نظرهم نبى عظيم.

           إذا كشف لك الآخرون أخطاءك، لا تقاومهم، بل أسرع للتوبة، فكلامهم رسالة من الله.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف  22*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّانِى وَالعِشْرُونَ

مثل العُرس i معتقدات الصَدّوقيّين i أعظم الوصايا



(1) مثل العُرس (ع 1-14):

1- وجعل يسوع يكلمهم أيضا بأمثال قائلا: 2- "يشبه ملكوت السماوات إنسانا ملكا صنع عُرسا لابنه. 3- وأرسل عبيده ليدعوا المدعوين إلى العرس، فلم يريدوا أن يأتوا. 4- فأرسل أيضا عبيدا آخرين قائلا: قولوا للمدعوين هوذا غدائى أعددته، ثيرانى ومسمناتى قد ذبحت، وكل شىء معد، تعالوا إلى العرس. 5- ولكنهم تهاونوا، وَمَضَوْا، واحد إلى حقله، وآخر إلى تجارته. 6- والباقون أمسكوا عبيده وشتموهم وقتلوهم. 7- فلما سمع الملك غضب، وأرسل جنوده وأهلك أولئك القاتلين، وأحرق مدينتهم. 8- ثم قال لعبيده: أما العرس فمستعد، وأما المدعوون فلم يكونوا مستحقين. 9- فاذهبوا إلى مفارق الطرق، وكل من وجدتموه فادعوه إلى العرس. 10- فخرج أولئك العبيد إلى الطرق، وجمعوا كل الذين وجدوهم، أشرارا وصالحين، فامتلأ العرس من المتكئين. 11- فلما دخل الملك لينظر المتكئين، رأى هناك إنسانا لم يكن لابسا لباس العرس. 12- فقال له: يا صاحب كيف دخلت إلى هنا وليس عليك لباس العرس؟ فسكت. 13- حينئذ قال الملك للخدام: اربطوا رجليه ويديه، وخذوه واطرحوه فى الظلمة الخارجية، هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان. 14- لأن كثيرين يدعون وقليلين ينتخبون."



ع1-2: كعادة المسيح، قدّم المعانى الروحية فى أمثال لتكون قريبة إلى فهم سامعيه، وذلك لغلاظة قلوبهم، وميلهم إلى رفض تعاليمه العميقة روحيا.

"ملكا": الآب.

"عُرسا": الكنيسة التى يفرح فيها الله باتحاد شعبه به، بتناول جسده ودمه الأقدسين، إذ ينالون الخلاص من الخطية بالمعمودية والاعتراف والتناول.

"لابنه": يسوع المسيح.

ع3-4: "أرسل عبيده": الآباء إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب، والأنبياء، وكل رجال العهد القديم الذين أعلنوا الله للبشرية.

"عبيدا آخرين": الرسل والتلاميذ، وكهنة وخدّام العهد الجديد، الذين يدعون البشرية للإيمان والحياة فى الكنيسة.

الله يحترم إرادة الإنسان، فيدعوه إلى كنيسته، ولا يجبره. وقد أعد كل شىء، فهو يقدّم محبته لنا، ويبقى أن نتجاوب نحن معه.

"لم يريدوا": أى رفض اليهود تعاليم الأنبياء، وابتعدوا عن التوبة، ولم يؤمنوا بالمسيح.

"ثيرانى ومسمناتى قد ذبحت": تشير إلى ذبيحة المسيح على الصليب التى كانت ترمز إليها ذبائح العهد القديم، وهى ذبيحة جسده ودمه على المذبح كل يوم.

وترمز أيضا إلى كلمة الله التى تشبع النفس.

وكذلك ترمز لحياة الشهداء والقديسين، الذين قدّموا حياتهم ذبيحة حب لله على مثال المسيح المصلوب، وَسِيَرُهُمْ تُشبِع النفس المؤمنة بمحبة الله المطبقة عمليا فى حياتهم.



ع5-6: للأسف، كان رد المدعوين على صاحب العُرس سيئاٍ، إذ انهمكوا فى الشهوات المادية التى يعبّر عنها بالحقل والتجارة. وهم يرمزون لليهود الذين لهم المواعيد والدعوة للحياة مع الله، ولكنهم انهمكوا فى الماديات، بل وأكثر من هذا، أساءوا إلى أنبيائه الحاملين دعوته لهم، وشتموهم وقتلوهم.



ع7: "الملك": هو الله. وقد غضب من شرور هؤلاء المدعوين، وأصدر أمره بإهلاكهم، أى العذاب الأبدى لرفضهم الإيمان، وكذلك هدم مدينتهم، وقد حدث ذلك فعلا عام 70م، عندما أهلك الرومان مدينة أورشليم.



ع8-9: "مفارق الطرق": حيث يزدحم الناس.

"كل من وجدتموه": الدعوة لكل البشر.

رفض اليهود دعوة الله، رغم أنه كان المفروض أن يكونوا مثالا للإيمان أمام الأمم، فوجّه الله دعوته للعالم كله عن طريق عبيده التلاميذ والرسل، فخرجوا فى طرق العالم يدعون الكل للإيمان وإلى وليمة المسيح، أى جسده ودمه الأقدسين.

ع10: "أشرارا": حياتهم الماضية مملوءة شرورا ظاهرة أمام الناس.

"صالحين": لهم فضائل معروفة أمام الآخرين.

لكن الكل محتاجون للإيمان بالمسيح وفدائه، والتوبة عن خطاياهم.

دعا التلاميذ كل الأمم، سواء الأشرار منهم أو الصالحين، مهما كانت خطايا الأشرار، ولكن لهم استعداد للتوبة. فآمنوا وتركوا حياتهم الماضية، ودخلوا إلى الكنيسة مؤمنين بالمسيح ليشبعوا به.



ع11: "لباس العرس": ثياب يهبها صاحب العُرس للمدعوين. وهى هنا ترمز للأسرار المقدسة وخاصة المعمودية والاعتراف والتناول. فإن أهمل أحد هذه الثياب، واعتمد على بره الذاتى، أى لم يستمر فى الاعتراف والتناول والسلوك فى الحياة الجديدة مع الله، يتعرى من ثياب العُرس، وتكون نهايته الهلاك.

فالأمم لما آمنوا ودخلوا إلى الكنيسة، كان لابد أن يحتفظوا بحياتهم نقية فى الله، بالاستمرار فى حياة التوبة، لتكون لهم الحياة النقية، وهى الثياب المناسبة للعُرس، أى الوجود فى الكنيسة على الأرض، ثم الامتداد فيها إلى الأبد.



ع12: ثم تأتى ساعة الدينونة، فيسأل الملك، أى الله، المتهاونين من المؤمنين، كيف لم يثبتوا فى محبته ومحبة الآخرين وخاصة الأعداء؟ كيف استهانوا بالخطايا ولم يتوبوا عنها؟ وحينئذ يسكت هؤلاء الأشرار، لأنه لم يعد هناك وقت للتوبة.



ع13: إن المتهاون يقيّد حياته بالخطية، فينال جزاءه، وهو أن يُربَط بها إلى الأبد للعذاب، لأنه رفض حرية الروح والتمتع بالله.

ويعبّر عن صعوبة العذاب ومشاركة الجسد للروح فيه، بعد أن تغيّر إلى جسم روحانى ب"البكاء وصرير الأسنان"، وهذا يعنى آلام صعبة جدا.



ع14: هكذا يدعو الله الجميع للإيمان، ولكن من يؤمنون ويثبتون فى الإيمان قليلون، وهؤلاء هم المنتخبون للحياة الأبدية.

†        فرصة العمر تتيح لك الاشتراك فى العشاء الربانى، أى التناول من الأسرار المقدسة. فلا تنشغل عنه بارتباطات الحياة، ولا تعتذر عنه لكثرة خطاياك، فسر الاعتراف يغفر لك كل شىء مهما كان صعبا أو مسيطرا عليك لسنوات طويلة.

فلا تتهاون متناسيا خطاياك، بل اهتم أن تلبس ثياب العرس، لتأكل من عشاء الملك. وداوم على ذلك، فتفرح بعشرة المسيح وتحيا معه إلى الأبد.



(2) دفع الجزية (ع 15-22):

15- حينئذ ذهب الفرّيسيّون وتشاوروا لكى يصطادوه بكلمة. 16- فأرسلوا إليه تلاميذهم مع الهيرودُسِيّين، قائلين: "يا معلم، نعلم أنك صادق وتُعلّم طريق الله بالحق، ولا تبالى بأحد، لأنك لا تنظر إلى وجوه الناس. 17- فقل لنا ماذا تظن، أيجوز أن تُعطَى جزية لقيصر أم لا؟" 18- فَعَلِمَ يسوع خبثهم، وقال: "لماذا تجربوننى يا مراؤون؟ 19- أرونى معاملة الجزية." فقدموا له دينارا. 20- فقال لهم: "لمن هذه الصورة والكتابة؟" 21- قالوا له: "لقيصر." فقال لهم: "أعطوا إذًا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله." 22- فلما سمعوا تعجبوا وتركوه وَمَضَوْا."



ع15-17: "الهيرودُسِيّين": جماعة من اليهود يتحزّبون لعائلة هيرودس، وهى من أصل أدومى، أى غير يهود، ويتمنون أن يكون أحد أفراد هذه الأسرة واليا على اليهودية من قِبَلِ السلطة الرومانية، ويهتمون بالخضوع للدولة الرومانية وجمع الجزية.

استمر الفرّيسيّون فى شرهم نحو المسيح، ورغم احتقارهم للهيرودُسِيّين لأنهم يتبعون السلطة الرومانية، أما هم فيقاومون المستعمر الرومانى، لكنهم اتحدوا معهم ليمسكوا أى خطأ على المسيح.

وبرياء، مدحوا المسيح قائلين إنه معلم الحق، واستفزّوه بمدحهم له أنه لا يخاف من أحد، حتى يرفض دفع الجزية. ثم سألوه: هل تُعطَى الجزية لقيصر بحسب أوامر الدولة الرومانية؟ فإذا قال تُعطَى، يكون متعاونا مع المستعمر، فيثيروا اليهود عليه. وإن قال لا، يصبح مقاوما للدولة، ولابد من القبض عليه ومحاكمته.

"قيصر": اسم لأى إمبراطور رومانى، مثل لقب فرعون لأى ملك فى مصر القديمة، وكان القيصر حينذاك هو تيباريوس.

ع18: الله فاحص القلوب وعالم الغيب، عَلِمَ أفكارهم، وقال لهم: "لماذا تجربوننى؟" ونبههم إلى خطيتهم وهى الرياء، لعلهم يتوبون ويؤمنون به أنه هو الله عالم الغيب، ولكنهم للأسف لم يتأثروا لقساوة قلوبهم.



ع19-22: "أرونى معاملة الجزية": وهى إحدى أنواع النقود التى تُدفَع بها الجزية، مثل الدينار الرومانىٍ. وبتقديمهم هذا الدينار، يعلن الفرّيسيّون خضوعهم للسلطة، عكس ما ينادون به من أن خضوعهم يلزم أن يكون للهيكل فقط. فليست معهم نقود يهودية فقط، مثل الشاقل، بل نقود رومانية أيضا. فأعلن لهم أنهم ينادون بما لا يطبقونه، خوفا من السلطة.

طلب منهم المسيح إحدى العملات فأروه دينارا عليه بالطبع صورة القيصر الرومانى واسمه. فسألهم: لمن الصورة والكتابة؟ فقالوا: لقيصر. فقال لهم: أعطوا قيصر ما يخصه، وهو الجزية وكل الواجبات السياسية المطلوبة من المواطن التابع للدولة الرومانية، فحيث أن الدولة تقدم خدمات للمواطنين، فهى تستحق أن تأخذ هذه الجزية. أما الأهم، وهو الروح، فأعطوها لله، لأن المال هو الأدنى والأقل أهمية، أما روح الإنسان فهى أهم ما فيه. فتعجبوا جدا من حكمته، لأنه لم يسقط فى خطأ يمسكونه عليه، ولكن للأسف لم يؤمنوا ويتوبوا.

           أنت صورة الله فَأَعْطِهِ قلبك وحياتك، ولا تكن صورة لإبليس بمحبة الشهوات الرديّة والكبرياء. تُبْ والتصق بالله، لتستعيد صورته فيك.



(3) الصَدّوقيّون والزواج (ع 23-33):

23- فى ذلك اليوم، جاء إليه صَدّوقيّون، الذين يقولون ليس قيامة، فسألوه 24- قائلين: "يا معلم، قال موسى إن مات أحد وليس له أولاد، يتزوج أخوه بامرأته وَيُقِمْ نسلا لأخيه. 25- فكان عندنا سبعة إخوة، وتزوج الأول ومات، وإذ لم يكن له نسل، ترك امرأته لأخيه. 26- وكذلك الثانى والثالث إلى السبعة. 27- وآخر الكل، ماتت المرأة أيضا. 28- ففى القيامة، لِمَنْ مِنَ السبعة تكون زوجة، فإنها كانت للجميع؟" 29- فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: "تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله. 30- لأنهم فى القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله فى السماء. 31- وأما من جهة قيامة الأموات، أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قِبَلِ الله القائل: 32- أنا إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب. ليس الله إله أموات، بل إله أحياء." 33- فلما سمع الجموع بهتوا من تعليمه.

ع23: كان الصّدّوقيّون طائفة أرستقراطية غنية من اليهود، وكانوا لا يؤمنون بحياة أخرى بعد هذا العالم، أو قيامة للأجساد بعد تحللها، وكان منهم معظم رؤساء الكهنة.



ع24: أشار الصّدّوقيّون للمسيح عن جزء من شريعة موسى، وهى أنه إن تزوج رجل بامرأة ولم ينجب ومات، يتزوجها بعده أخوه أو أقرب الأقرباء، حتى يقيم نسلا باسم الميت، ليرث أرضه ويحافظ عليها، فكان البكر المولود يُنسب للميتٍ (تث 25: 6)، وكان ذلك رمزا للمحافظة على ميراثنا الأبدى.



ع25-28: ألّفوا قصة وسألوا المسيح بخصوصها، إذ رأوا أنها معضلة ليس لها حل. وهى وجود سبعة إخوة، تزوج أحدهم بامرأة ومات ولم ينجب، فتزوجها الثانى ولم ينجب أيضا، وهكذا حتى سابع أخ ولم ينجب، ثم ماتت المرأة. وسؤالهم، إن كانت هناك قيامة وحياة أبدية، فهذه الزوجة ستكون لِمَنْ مِنَ السبعة وتعيش معه فى الأبدية، لأنها كانت زوجة للجميع على الأرض، ولم تنجب، حتى لا يرد عليهم أحد أنها تكون زوجة لمن أنجبت منه.



ع29-30: نبههم المسيح إلى عدم تدقيقهم وعدم فهمهم نبوات الأنبياء، إذ أخذوها دائما بالمعنى المادى، لأن فكرهم منغمس فى الماديات، مع أن الكلام واضح عن حياة روحية فى السماء، وعدم الحاجة لعلاقات جسدية أو أى عمل مادى، بل الكل يكونون أرواحا متعلقة بالله، تجمعهم مشاعر المحبة دون تمييز للقرابة الجسدية، إذ صاروا أعلى منها بإحساسهم الروحى العميق. ولأنهم خالدون، لا يحتاجون للزواج والتناسل، يعرفون بعضهم بعضا كأرواح، دون الحاجة للمشاعر الجسدية.



ع31-32: قدّم لهم المسيح دليلا آخر غير نبوات الكتب المقدسة، وهو قول الله لموسى وللأنبياء أنه إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب (خر 3: 6 و15)، فهل ينسب الله نفسه لأموات قد انتهوا ولم يعد لهم قيمة؟!

بالطبع لا، فالله العظيم، ينسب نفسه لأرواح حية معه فى السماء هم أولاده، والذين عرفناهم فى الجسد ويحيون الآن بالروح فى السماء.

وقد أورد هذا الدليل من أسفار موسى، لأن الصّدّوقيّين يعتمدون عليها، ويهملون أسفار أخرى كثيرة من العهد القديم. فالله لم يقل كنت إله إبراهيم، بل هو إلههم حاليا. وكان ذلك فى كلامه مع موسى بعد سنوات كثيرة من موتهم، أى أن أرواحهم حية فى السماء، وهو إلههم؛ فالأرواح لا تتلاشى بموت الجسد كما ينادى الصّدّوقيّون.



ع33: لسمو تعاليم المسيح وحكمته وقوة كلامه، اندهش السامعون، وأُفْحِمَ الصّدّوقيّون أمام حجته. وكانت الجموع، ليست فقط من الصّدّوقيّين، بل أيضا من الفرّيسيّين واليهود العاديين.

           فكّر فى عظمة السماء ومجد الأرواح هناك، حتى لا تنغمس فى الشهوات المادية، بل وترفض شرورك، وتهتم بحياتك الروحية.



(4) أعظم الوصايا (ع 34-40):

34- أما الفرّيسيّون، فلما سمعوا أنه أبكم الصَدّوقيّين، اجتمعوا معا. 35- وسأله واحد منهم، وهو ناموسى، ليجربه قائلا: 36- "يا معلم، أية وصية هى العظمى فى الناموس؟" 37- فقال له يسوع: "تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك. 38- هذه هى الوصية الأولى والعظمى. 39- والثانية مثلها، تحب قريبك كنفسك. 40- بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء."



ع34: فَقَدَ الصّدّوقيّون القدرة على أن يمسكوا خطأ على المسيح، أو حتى محاورته لأجل حجته القوية. ولذا تجمّع الفرّيسيّون، وهم المتمسكون بالشريعة، ليجربوا المسيح ويسقطوه فى أى خطأ.

           قوة الله التى فيك تُسكت الأشرار مهما كانت شرورهم أو حِيَلِهم، لأن الله الذى معك أقوى من كل الشياطين التى تحرك الشر فى البشر.



ع35-36: سأل فرّيسيّ منهم المسيح، وكان ناموسيا، أى من المدققين فى حفظ وشرح الوصايا والناموس الموسوى، قائلا: ما هى أعظم الوصايا؟ حتى إذا ميّز المسيح إحداها يكون مخطئا، لأن الكل وصايا الله. ولعلهم سمعوا عن عظته على الجبل، التى أكمل فيها معانى الوصايا، فيتهموه أنه يقول إن الناموس ناقص.

           هل أنت برىء فى كلامك مع الآخرين، أم تحاول إظهار تميّزك أو ضعفاتهم؟

ع37-39: لخّص المسيح الوصايا العشر فى وصيتين، ولم يميّز واحدة عن الأخرى، فالوصية الأولى تتحدث عن علاقة الإنسان بالله، وهى أن يحبه بكل كيانه، أى بقلبه ونفسه وفكره، وهذا هو أهم شىء، أى محبة الله، وينتج عنها بالضرورة الوصية الثانية، وهى محبة القريب، أى كل البشر، وهى دليل على محبة الإنسان لله.

والمحبة الحقيقية هى محبة الإنسان للآخر مثل نفسه، وليس مجرد بعض الاهتمام، ثم تتعاظم محبة العهد الجديد، فتصير محبة الآخر أكثر من النفس، كما فعل المسيح على الصليب، إذ أحبنا، وبذل نفسه لأجلنا.

           ليس هذا فقط، بل إنه من فيض نهر حبه الذى لا يجف، وفى ذروة الآلام، طلب لصالبيه من الآب، قائلا: " يا أبتاه، اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23: 34).



ع40: بهذه المحبة، يلخّص كل الناموس والوصايا، وكلام الأنبياء.



(5) المسيح وداود (ع 41-46):

41- وفيما كان الفرّيسيّون مجتمعين، سألهم يسوع 42- قائلا: "ماذا تظنون فى المسيح، ابن من هو؟" قالوا له: "ابن داود." 43- قال لهم: "فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا، قائلا: 44- قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك. 45- فإن كان داود يدعوه ربا، فكيف يكون ابنه؟" 46- فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم، لم يجسر أحد أن يسأله بَتَّةً.



ع41-42: أطال المسيح أناته على أسئلة الصّدّوقيّين والفرّيسيّين والنّاموسيّين، التى ذُكر بعضها فى الأعداد السابقة، ومحاولتهم إسقاطه فى أى خطأ. وأفحمهم بحججه القوية. وفى النهاية، اضطر أن يُظهر لهم خطأ ما يفعلونه، إذ بهذا يقاومون الحق وهم ضعفاء جدا أمامه، فسألهم سؤالا دينيا من دراستهم للأنبياء والناموس، وهو: ماذا تقول الكتب المقدسة عن المسيا المنتظر، ابن من هو؟ فأجابوا سريعا: "ابن داود"، إذ لا خلاف على ذلك، أنه سيأتى من نسل داود بحسب النبوات.



ع43-45: "يدعوه داود": فى (مز 110: 1)، وكان اليهود متفقين على أن كاتبه هو داود.

"بالروح": بالوحى الإلهى.

"الرب": الله الآب.

"ربى": أى سيد وإله داود، ولا يمكن أن يدعو إنسان ابنه أو حفيده "ربى".

قال لهم المسيح، إن كان هو ابن داود، فكيف يدعوه داود فى مزموره أنه ربه، حينما قال: "قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يمينى" (110: 1)، وذلك فى حديث بين الآب والابن بعدما يكمل المسيح الفداء على الصليب، وتصير كل الشياطين خاضعة له، إذ قيّدهم بصليبه، أى يصير فى عظمته الإلهية المشار إليها باليمين.

فكيف يكون هو ابن داود ورب داود فى نفس الوقت؟!



ع46: تَحيّر الفرّيسيّون وعجزوا عن الإجابة، لانهماكهم فى التفكير المادى عن المسيح، مع أن الرد بسيط، يفهمه أى مسيحى، وهو أن المسيح ابن داود فى الجسد، وهو الله الأزلى فى نفس الوقت، فهو الإله المتأنس.

وإذ شعروا بعجزهم، انصرفوا عنه فى خزى، ولم يعودوا يقاوموه.

 الله يريدك ألا تقاوم الحق، بل تتوب وتحبه وتحيا معه؛ فَأَطِعْ كلام الله وَعِشْ فيه.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 23*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّالِثُ وَالعِشْرُونَ

كبرياء الفرّيسيّين i شكلية العبادة



(1) التعليم والعمل به (ع 1-4):

1- حينئذ خاطب يسوع الجموع وتلاميذه 2- قائلا: "على كُرْسِىِّ موسى جلس الكتبة والفرّيسيّون. 3- فكل ما قالوا لكم أن تحفظوه، فاحفظوه وافعلوه، ولكن حسب أعمالهم لا تعملوا، لأنهم يقولون ولا يفعلون. 4- فإنهم يحزمون أحمالا ثقيلة عسرة الحمل، ويضعونها على أكتاف الناس، وهم لا يريدون أن يحركوها بإصبعهم."



ع1-3: هذه هى آخر عظات المسيح للجموع. وبعد ذلك، كانت كل أحاديثه للتلاميذ.

احتمل المسيح مقاومات الكتبة والفرّيسيّين المتكبرين، وكان يرد على أسئلتهم الخبيثة، مستخدما ذلك فرصة لتعليمهم مع كل الجموع. ولكنه، إذ وصل للأسبوع الأخير من حياته على الأرض، أراد كشف أخطائهم لعلهم يتوبون، وحتى لا يقلدهم الشعب، فيسقطون فى خطايا كثيرة.

ائتمن الله الكتبة والفرّيسيّين على تعليم الشعب الوصايا والناموس، فعلّموا كل شىء بالتدقيق، ولكنهم عاشوا حياة بعيدة تماما عن الوصايا. فنبّه المسيح تلاميذه والجموع أن يطيعوا كلام الله الذى يعلّم به الكتبة والفرّيسيّون، مع الاحتراس الشديد، حتى لا يقلّدوهم فى أعمالهم الخاطئة، لأن الفرّيسيّين أهملوا تنفيذ وصايا الله.



ع4: "يحزمون": يشبّه الوصايا بأحمال يربطها الفرّيسيّون معا، ويطالبون بها الشعب.

"أحمالا ثقيلة": يشبّه الشعب بدواب، يضع الفرّيسيّون الوصايا كأحمال ثقيلة على ظهورهم، حتى تكاد الدواب أن تسقط تحتها وتفقد قدرتها على الحركة بها، أى لا يستطيعون تنفيذها.

"يحركوها بإصبعهم": يرفضون تنفيذ أقل شىء منها.

لأن الفرّيسيّين لا يجاهدون فى تنفيذ الوصايا، أصبح كلامهم نظريا، ومطالبتهم الناس بتنفيذ الوصايا صارت ثقيلة، ليس لأن الوصية ثقيلة فى حد ذاتها، بل لأن التعبير عنها وتعليمها خاطئ، فلا يشجعون الناس على تنفيذها، وليست لهم خبرة فى كيفية التدرج فى تطبيق الوصايا والتغلب على المعوقات.

           لا تعلّم شيئا لغيرك لم تبدأ فى تنفيذه عمليا فى حياتك، حتى تكون قد استفدت منه، فيكون كلامك أكثر تأثيرا. ومن ناحية أخرى، تكون قد تعلمت كيف تنفذه، فترشد الناس بكلام واقعى عملى يناسب ظروف الحياة المحيطة بك وبهم.



(2) كبرياء الفرّيسيّين (ع 5-12):

5- "وكل أعمالهم يعملونها لكى تنظرهم الناس، فَيُعَرِّضُونَ عصائبهم ويعظمون أهداب ثيابهم. 6- ويحبون المتكأ الأول فى الولائم، والمجالس الأولى فى المجامع. 7- والتحيات فى الأسواق، وان يدعوهم الناس: سيدى، سيدى. 8- وأما أنتم فلا تُدْعَوْا سيدى، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح، وأنتم جميعا إخوة. 9- ولا تَدْعُوا لكم أبا على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذى فى السماوات. 10- ولا تُدْعَوْا معلمين لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح. 11- وأكبركم يكون خادما لكم. 12- فمن يرفع نفسه يتضع، ومن يضع نفسه يرتفع."



ع5-7: لم يكتفِ الفرّيسيّون بعدم تنفيذ الوصايا فقط، بل طلبوا الكرامة ومديح الناس، فالناموس أمر أن تُكتب الوصايا بخط صغير على قطع جلدية وتوضع بين العينين، أى تكون فى فكر الإنسان وأمام عينيه دائما. أما هم، فجعلوا هذه العصائب عريضة، للتظاهر أنهم أكثر تمسكا بالوصايا من غيرهم. أما الثياب، فالله أمر أن توضع فى أهدابها، أى ذيولها، بعض الخيوط الأسمانجونية، أى الزرقاء، لتذكيرهم بالحياة السمائية. أما الفرّيسيّون، فجعلوا هذه الأهداب كبيرة لإظهار تقواهم أكثر من غيرهم؛ وهكذا رفضوا الاتضاع.

إن العصائب المادية طمست ذهنهم وأبعدتهم عن الوصية، والأهداب الطويلة العظيمة أسقطتهم فى الكبرياء، وأعاقتهم عن السير فى الطريق الكرب، أى الجهاد الروحى، بل كانوا يطلبون المكان العظيم المتقدم فى الحفلات والولائم والمجامع. وعندما يمرون بالأسواق المزدحمة بالناس، يحبون أن يعطيهم الناس تحيات المديح والتعظيم، وينادونهم بألفاظ التكريم مثل سيدى، وانشغلوا بهذا الكبرياء عن محبة الله وتنفيذ وصاياه.

لذا حرص المسيح على الاتضاع فى كل سلوكه، سواء فى عُرس قانا الجليل، أو ميله للخفاء، أو غسله أرجل التلاميذ...

           على قدر اتضاعك، ترى الله وتفهم وصاياه وتحبه. وعلى العكس، إن طلبت مديح الناس، تبتعد عن محبته، لأنك تحب ذاتك بدلا منه.



ع8: حذّر المسيح تلاميذه من محبة الرئاسة والسلطان ومديح الناس، مطالبا إياهم بالاتضاع، والشعور بأن كل من يرعونهم من الشعب هم إخوتهم، والمسيح فقط هو المعلم والراعى.

وليس المقصود لفظ سيد أو معلم حرفيا، بل روح الكبرياء والسيطرة، لأنه يوجد بالطبع فى المجتمعات المختلفة سادة وعبيد أو رئيس ومرؤوس ومعلمون ومتعلمون. ولكن الرئيس أو السيد أو المعلّم الروحى، يأخذ سلطانه من المسيح، ويعلّم تعاليم المسيح وليس تعاليمه الشخصية، بدليل أن الكتاب المقدس فى العهد الجديد يدعونا لإكرام ذوى السلطات والخضوع لهم (رو 13: 1-2). كما يقول بولس الرسول عن نفسه أنه أب: "لأنه، وإن كان لكم ربوات من المرشدين فى المسيح، لكن ليس آباء كثيرون، لأنى أنا ولدتكم فى المسيح يسوع بالإنجيل" (1كو 4: 15).

وأيضا يدعو أُنِسِيمُسَ ابنه، فيقول: "أطلب إليك لأجل ابني أُنِسِيمُسَ الذى ولدته فى قيودى" (فل 10). أما القديس يوحنا الحبيب فيدعو شعبه أولاده (1يو 2: 1، 3: 18؛ 3يو 4).

وبالنسبة للقب سيدى، فلم يتحرّج بولس أو سيلا عندما قال لهما سجان فيلبى: "يا سيدىَّ ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟" (أع 16: 30).



ع9-10: يطلب المسيح هنا من التلاميذ وخلفائهم الأساقفة الذين يرأسون الكنيسة ويُدْعَوْنَ آباء لها، ألا يدعوا أحدا أبا لهم لأن الله هو أبوهم، أى هم مسئولون عن قيادة الكنيسة. ولكن ليس المعنى الحرفى بل بالروح، إذ يمكن أن يدعو بعض الآباء آباءهم روحيا مثل أب الاعتراف، بل بالاتضاع يتعلمون من كل الآباء الأساقفة والكهنة وآباءهم الجسديين. والعهد الجديد يقدّر وجود معلمين، فيقول: "المعلم ففى التعليم" (رو 12 :7).

والخلاصة هى ألا ينفردوا بالسلطة والتعاليم من ذواتهم، بل بسلطان الله وكلامه، ولا ينقادون وراء أحد الآباء إذا كان يعلّم تعاليم خارجة عن الكنيسة والمسيح، مثل الهراطقة.



ع11-12: ثم يدعوهم بوضوح إلى الاتضاع أمام بعضهم البعض، ومن يتضع يمجده الله ويرفعه، أما من يتكبر فيسقط من نظر الله ويرذله.



(3) تعطيل الآخرين وإعثارهم (ع 13-15):

13- "لكن، ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراؤون، لأنكم تغلقون ملكوت السماوات قدام الناس، فلا تدخلون أنتم، ولا تدعون الداخلين يدخلون. 14- ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراؤون، لأنكم تأكلون بيوت الأرامل، ولعلة تطيلون صلواتكم، لذلك تأخذون دينونة أعظم. 15- ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراؤون، لأنكم تطوفون البحر والبر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا، ومتى حَصَلَ، تصنعونه ابنا لجهنم أكثر منكم مضاعفا."



ع13: "المراؤون": تتظاهرون بقيادة الشعب لعبادة الله، مع أنكم فى الحقيقة تبعدونهم عن الإيمان بالمسيح، وعن السلوك بروح الوصية.

أغلق الفرّيسيّون ملكوت السماوات أمام أنفسهم بكبريائهم وسطحيتهم وابتعادهم عن تنفيذ الوصايا، وأغلقوه أيضا فى وجه الشعب بأن جعلوا الوصايا صعبة فى نظرهم، إذ حمّلوهم أحمالا عثرة الحمل، كما أعثروهم بسلوكهم الخاطئ، فأبعدوا الناس عن الحياة الأبدية.



ع14: "لعلة": أى لسبب وغرض شخصى، فبإطالتهم الصلاة، يثق الناس فيهم ويعطونهم الوصاية على أموال الأرامل، ولكنهم للأسف لا يكونون أمناء عليها، بل لطمعهم، يسرقون منها لمنفعتهم الشخصية.

امتد رياء الفرّيسيّين، فلم يكتفوا بتعطيل الآخرين عن دخول الملكوت، بل تمسكوا بمظهر الصلاة وإطالتها لينالوا مديح الناس، وليس حبا لله. وامتلأ قلبهم بمحبة المال، حتى أنهم استغلوا الضعفاء مثل الأرامل وظلموهن وأخذوا أموالهن، ولم يشعروا أن هذا استغلال وظلم، لانهماكهم فى محبة المال والكبرياء.



ع15: "البحر والبر": أى اجتهاد عظيم لجذب إنسان إلى الإيمان اليهودى.

"دخيلا": وثنيا يدخل إلى الإيمان اليهودى.

"ابنا لجهنم": يستحق العذاب الأبدى.

"مضاعفا": أى عذابه أكبر فى الأبدية، لأنه، بعدما عرف الإيمان بالله، وأُعْثِرَ من الفرّيسيّين، يستبيح خطاياه القديمة التى كان يحيا فيها أثناء وثنيته.

يسعى الفرّيسيّون ليضموا أحد الوثنيين الشرفاء الأغنياء إلى الإيمان، فيبذلون جهدا كبيرا لأن معونة الله لا تساعدهم، ثم بعد إيمانه، يكتشف رياءهم وابتعاد قلوبهم عن الله، فيعثر فيهم وفى الديانة اليهودية، ويبتعد عن الله، فيستحق العذاب الأبدى أكثر من ذى قبل، إذ بعدما عرف الإيمان جحده.

           احذر أن تكون معثرا لغيرك بخطاياك، فتعطى صورة سيئة عن الله وكنيسته. ولا تكن مغرضا فى أية عبادة، بل تقدمها محبة لله، فتكسب خلاص نفسك، وتربح تلقائيا مَنْ حولك للمسيح.



(4) النظرة المادية (ع 16-22):

16- "ويل لكم أيها القادة العميان، القائلون: من حلف بالهيكل فليس بشىء، ولكن من حلف بذهب الهيكل يلتزم. 17- أيها الجهال والعميان، أيما أعظم، الذهب أم الهيكل الذى يقدس الذهب؟! 18- ومن حلف بالمذبح فليس بشىء، ولكن من حلف بالقربان الذى عليه يلتزم. 19- أيها الجهال والعميان، أيما أعظم، القربان أم المذبح الذى يقدس القربان؟! 20- فإن مَنْ حلف بالمذبح، فقد حلف به وبكل ما عليه. 21- ومن حلف بالهيكل، فقد حلف به وبالساكن فيه. 22- ومن حلف بالسماء، فقد حلف بعرش الله وبالجالس عليه."



ع16-17: لانشغال الفرّيسيّين بمحبة المال، علّموا أن من يحلف بالذهب الذى يقدمه للهيكل، يلتزم بتنفيذ ما أقسم به. ولكن من حلف بالهيكل، فيمكنه الرجوع فيما حلف به. كيف هذا، والهيكل بالطبع أعظم من الذهب الذى يُقدّم له؟! ولكن، لاهتمامهم بتحصيل المال، علّموا هذا التعليم الفاسد.



ع18-19: "المذبح": هو المذبح النحاسى الموجود فى مدخل الهيكل، والذى تُقدّم عليه الذبائح والقرابين من الشعب.

يعلّم الفرّيسيّون أيضا أن من يحلف بالقربان، لابد أن يوفى ما حلف به. ولكن من حلف بالمذبح، فليس من المهم أن يوفى ما وعد به، وذلك ليحصلوا على القرابين المقدمة من الشعب كمكسب مادى لهم، غير مهتمين بالعبادة، وتشجيع الناس على الوعود لله والحياة معه.



ع20-22: الخلاصة أن من يحلف بشىء، فهو يحلف به وبكل ما يحتويه، وهذا أمر منطقى. وقد كان القَسَمُ مباحا فى شريعة موسى، بشرط أن يكون صادقا ويلتزم به صاحبه، ولكنهم كسروا وصية القَسَمِِ بتمسكهم بمكاسبهم المادية.

ووجّه المسيح نظرهم إلى روح القسم، وهو القسم بالله صاحب المذبح والهيكل والسماء. فكيف يهملون الله انشغالا بنفعهم المادى، ويفسرون تفاسير لم يقلها الله؟ فغرض الله من وصية القسم فى العهد القديم هو تثبيت إيمان شعبه به، وابتعادهم عن القسم بالآلهة الوثنية.

           لا تفسر كلام الله بحسب أغراضك الشخصية، واخضع له ولا تخدع نفسك، فتنال بركات الله فى حياتك.



(5) حرفية العبادة و شكليتها (ع 23-28):

23- "ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراؤون، لأنكم تُعَشِّرُونَ النَّعْنَعَ والشِّبِثَّ والكمون، وتركتم أثقل الناموس، الحق والرحمة والإيمان. كان ينبغى أن تعملوا هذه، ولا تتركوا تلك. 24- أيها القادة العميان، الذين يُصَفُّونَ عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجمل. 25- ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراؤون، لأنكم تنقون خارج الكأس والصَّحْفَةِ، وهما من داخل مملوآن اختطافا ودعارة. 26- أيها الفّريسىّ الأعمى، نَقِّ أولا داخل الكأس والصَّحْفَةِ، لكى يكون خارجهما أيضا نقيا. 27- ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراؤون، لأنكم تشبهون قبورا مُبَيَّضَةً تظهر من خارج جميلة، وهى من داخل مملوءة عظام أموات وكل نجاسة. 28- هكذا أنتم أيضا، من خارج تظهرون للناس أبرارا، ولكنكم من داخل مشحونون رياء وإثما."



ع23: اهتم الكتبة والفرّيسيّون بتقديم عشور النباتات غير الهامة، والتى قد تُزرع بكميات قليلة فى حدائق البيوت، مثل النعناع والشبت والكمون، ليَظهروا مدققين فى كل شىء. ولأن قادة اليهود يستفيدون من جمع هذه العشور، أهملوا فى نفس الوقت جوهر العلاقة مع الله، وهو الحق والرحمة والإيمان.

والمسيح لا يرفض تقديم العشور، حتى فى الأمور الصغيرة. ولكن، لنفهم روح الوصية وليس حرفيتها، فنقدّم العشور إيمانا ببركة الله ورحمة للمحتاجين وتمسكا بالله الذى هو الحق، ونسلك بالرحمة والحق والإيمان فى كل حياتنا، وليس كالكتبة والفرّيسيّين الذين ظهرت قساوة قلوبهم فى ظلم الأرامل والضعفاء، ورفضوا الإيمان بالمسيح.

"هذه": تشير إلى تقديم العشور فى كل شىء.

"تلك": أى التمسك بالرحمة والحق والإيمان.



ع24: يصفهم المسيح بالعمى لأنهم رفضوا رؤية الحق الذى فيه، وتمسكوا بالتدقيق فى الأمور الصغيرة التى يشبهها بالبعوضة، وأهملوا جوهر الوصايا الذى يشبهه بالجمل. فقد كانوا يُصَفُّونَ الماء والخمر لئلا توجد فيه بعوضة، وهى تُعتبر نجسة بحسب أوامر الشريعة. ولكن، مع هذا التدقيق، يتغاضون عن خطايا كبيرة، مثل القبض على المسيح وصلبه مع أنه برىء.



ع25-26: يظهر هنا رياء الفرّيسيّين واضحا أكثر من الخطايا السابقة، إذ يهتمون بمظهر العبادة المدقق، أما قلوبهم فمملوءة شرا. وينبههم المسيح إلى أهمية ما هو داخل الكأس والصَّحْفَةِ (الطبق)، وليس فقط تنظيفهما من الخارج، بالابتعاد عن كل نجاسة شخصية، لأن طعامهم وشرابهم، الذى جمعوه بالطمع والشر، لا يفيده تنظيف الأوعية خارجيا، بل تنقية قلوبهم. ويصف الفرّيسيّ بالعمى، لأنه لا يرى حقيقة الأمر، وينشغل بالمظاهر فقط.



ع27-28: كانت الشريعة تقضى بعدم لمس الميت أو قبره، لئلا يتنجّس الإنسان (عد 19: 16 و18)، لذا اهتم اليهود بتبييض قبورهم، حتى ينتبه المارة إليها ولا يلمسونها.

فيشبّه المسيح حياة الفرّيسيّين المرائية بالقبور التى يهتمون بدهنها باللون الأبيض، فتظهر جميلة من الخارج. أما فى الداخل، فتوجد عظام ورائحة كريهة مثل الشر الذى فى قلوبهم. فمظهرهم تدقيق وتمسك بالعبادة، أما قلوبهم فقاسية وسلوكهم شرير.

           اهتم بتوبتك ومحبتك لله وللآخرين، فتكون أعمالك وعبادتك تعبيرا عن قلبك الصالح.



(6) مقاومة الحق (ع 29-32):

29- "ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون المراؤون، لأنكم تبنون قبور الأنبياء، وتزينون مدافن الصّدّيقين. 30- وتقولون: لو كنا فى أيام آبائنا، لما شاركناهم فى دم الأنبياء. 31- فأنتم تشهدون على أنفسكم أنكم أبناء قتلة الأنبياء. 32- فاملأوا أنتم مكيال آبائكم."

ع29-30: يوبخ المسيح الفرّيسيّين أيضا على مقاومة الحق مع التظاهر بالبر، إذ يبنون ويزينون قبور الأنبياء، ويعلنون رفضهم لشرور آبائهم الذين عذبوا وقتلوا هؤلاء الأنبياء، مع أن أعمالهم شريرة مثل آبائهم، وقاوموا الأبرار الذين هم أعظم من الأنبياء فى جيلهم، وهما يوحنا المعمدان ثم المسيح نفسه.



ع31-32: فكلامكم هذا يعلن أنكم أبناء قتلة الأنبياء، وليس هذا فقط، بل شروركم الحاضرة فى مقاومتى أنا وتلاميذى، تؤكد رياءكم ومظهرية بركم، أما قلوبكم فمملوءة شرا. والحقيقة أنكم، بما تفعلون، تملأون كأس الشر التى صنعها آباؤكم حتى تفيض، ويُحكَم عليكم بالعذاب الأبدى فى النهاية.

           شجِّع الخير وساعد فيه من كل قلبك وبكل طاقتك، فتصير ابنا لله، فكل شىء يؤدى للخير يفرح به الله.



(7) العقاب الإلهى (ع 33-39):

33- "أيها الحيات أولاد الأفاعى، كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنم؟ 34- لذلك ها أنا أرسل إليكم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة، فمنهم تقتلون وتصلِبون، ومنهم تجلدون فى مجامعكم وتطردون من مدينة إلى مدينة. 35- لكى يأتى عليكم كل دم زكى سُفك على الأرض، من دم هابيل الصّدّيق إلى دم زكريا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الذى قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح. 36- الحق أقول لكم، إن هذا كله يأتى على هذا الجيل. 37- يا أورشليم، يا أورشليم، يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها، كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك، كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها، ولم تُريدوا. 38- هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا. 39- لأنى أقول لكم، إنكم لا تَرَوْنَنِى من الآن، حتى تقولوا مبارك الآتى باسم الرب."



ع33: "الحيات": شبّههم بها لأجل تحايلهم وإصرارهم على صنع الشر.

"أولاد الأفاعى": لأن آباءهم أشرار، فقد عذبوا وقتلوا الأنبياء قديما.

كل الخطايا السابقة تستوجب بالضرورة نار جهنم، ولا يعفى منها كل مظاهر العبادة والبر الزائف.

ع34: يستمر الله رغم شر اليهود فى عمل الخير معهم، فيرسل رسله الذين سماهم بالأسماء المعروفة للمعلمين عند اليهود، وهى الأنبياء والحكماء والكتبة، ليعلنوا صوته للناس حتى يتوبوا. ولكن، يقوم عليهم اليهود ويجلدونهم ويعذبونهم ويطردونهم، بل ويقتلونهم، لأنهم مصرون على الشر.

المجامع: هى أماكن القراءة والوعظ لليهود فى كل مدنهم، وفيها يحكمون على المتهمين فى نظرهم بالشر ومخالفة الشريعة.



ع35: فى النهاية، سيدينهم الله لمقاومتهم الحق، ورفض سماع صوته، بقتل رجاله الأبرياء من أول شهيد فى العالم وهو هابيل الصّدّيق، إلى زكريا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا وهو أبو يوحنا المعمدان، الذى قُتِلَ بعد أن وضع الطفل يوحنا على المذبح عندما طارده العسكر، قائلا لهم: قد أخذته من المذبح وإليه أعيده. فأتى ملاك الله وخطفه من على المذبح، أما هو فقتلوه.

وهكذا يصوّر الأمة اليهودية بشخص واحد، يعاقبه الله على كل دماء الشهداء فى العهد القديم قبل المسيحية.

           اعْلَمْ أن الله ديّان عادل، فلا تتمادى فى أنانيتك أو ظلمك لغيرك مهما كان سلطانك أو حجتك المنطقية، ولكن تُبْ باتضاع وأصلح أخطاءك، فتنال مراحمه.



ع36: قد تم هذا العقاب الإلهى فى هذا الجيل لليهود بتدمير أورشليم وقتل من فيها عام 70م بيد تيطس قائد الرومان.



ع37: يشبّه المسيح نفسه بالدجاجة التى تحتضن بيضها حتى يفقس وتخرج الفراخ للحياة، ولكن يتساقط ريش الدجاجة الأم، أى تبذل حياتها لتُخرِج بنيها للحياة، كما تألم المسيح ومات لأجلنا؛ وقد قدّم محبته لأبناء قتلة الأنبياء، أما هم فرفضوا تعاليمه التى لخلاصهم، بل قاموا عليه وصلبوه.



ع38: كان الهيكل خَرِبا روحيا من أجل شر الكهنة والكتبة والفرّيسيّين، وقد تركه المسيح بعد ذلك، أى نزع بركته منه، ثم تم خرابه على يد الرومان سنة 70م.



ع39: بعد هذا الحديث بأيام قليلة، صُلب المسيح ومات ولم يره اليهود، لأنه ظهر بعد قيامته لعدد قليل، هم تلاميذه وبعض المؤمنين. أما اليهود الذين سيؤمنون ويصيرون مسيحيين، فسيفرحون فى يوم الدينونة بمجىء المسيح الثانى، ويقولون: "مبارك الآتى باسم الرب" (مز 118: 26)، مثلما فرح التلاميذ والمؤمنون بالمسيح عند ظهوره لهم بعد قيامته، قائلين كلمات المزمور السابق؛ وبذلك يشارك كل من يؤمن بالمسيح الرسل، فيشعر أن المسيح المبارك أتى وحلّ فيه بالإيمان.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 24*

الأَصْحَاحُ الرَّابِعُ وَالعِشْرُونَ

علامات خراب أورشليم i المجىء الثانى



(1) هدم هيكل سليمان (ع 1-2):

1- ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل، فتقدم تلاميذه لكى يُرُوهُ أبنية الهيكل. 2- فقال لهم يسوع: "أما تنظرون جميع هذه؟ الحق أقول لكم، إنه لا يترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا يُنْقَضُ."



كان هيكل سليمان مبنًى عظيما جدا، اهتم هيرودس الملك - إرضاءً لليهود - بتجميله وتوسيعه، وكان مبنيا بحجارة ضخمة جدا وبعضها مغطى بصفائح معدنية لامعة.

وفيما كان التلاميذ منبهرين بعظمة أبنية الهيكل، ويشيرون إليها أمام المسيح، قال لهم أنه سينهدم تماما، وقد حدث هذا عام 70م على يد الرومان لأن اليهود عصوا عليهم.

          هدم الهيكل كان إعلانا لظهور هيكل جديد، وهو الكنيسة التى أساسها دم المسيح. ولكيما يبنى الله هيكله داخلك، ينبغى أن يموت إنسانك العتيق، أى طبيعتك المائلة للشر، وذلك من خلال سِر َّىِّ المعمودية والاعتراف.



(2) ظهور مُسَحاء كَذَبَة (ع 3-5):

3- وفيما هو جالس على جبل الزيتون، تقدم إليه التلاميذ على انفراد قائلين: "قل لنا متى يكون هذا، وما هى علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر؟" 4- فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: "انظروا لا يضلكم أحد. 5- فإن كثيرين سيأتون باسمى قائلين أنا هو المسيح، ويضلون كثيرين."



ع3: جلس المسيح مع تلاميذه على جبل الزيتون، وهو قريب من أورشليم، ومن هناك يظهر الهيكل واضحا، فسأل التلاميذ المسيح عن ميعاد خراب الهيكل، وسألوه أيضا عن مجيئه الثانى، وما هى العلامات التى تظهر قبل مجيئه، حتى ينتبهوا ويستعدوا.

من هذا يظهر أن إجابة المسيح تشمل موضوعين، هما خراب أورشليم ومجيئه الثانى. وسنلاحظ تداخلهما، لأن الأمر المستفاد منهما واحد، وهو التوبة والاستعداد. وقد كان اليهود يظنون أن هيكلهم سيظل إلى نهاية الأيام، والتلاميذ ظنوا أن خرابه سيكون فى النهاية.

ع4-5: نبههم المسيح إلى ظهور أناس مدّعين كاذبين، يقول كل منهم إنه المسيح، أو يأتون كأنهم رسل منه؛ فينبغى فحصهم وعدم الانسياق وراءهم. وإن لم يقولوا كلاما يتفق مع كلام الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة، يكونون كاذبين، فنرفضهم.

           لا تسرع نحو أية تعاليم خارج الكنيسة، حتى لو كان قائلها له اسم وشهرة، بل اثبت فى كنيستك وتعاليمها، وبالصلاة والخضوع لإرشاد الآباء الروحيين، ستكتشف الضلال فى تعاليم الغرباء.



(3) الكوارث العامة (ع 6-8):

6- "وسوف تسمعون بحروب وأخبار حروب، انظروا لا ترتاعوا، لأنه لابد أن تكون هذه كلها ولكن، ليس المنتهى بعد. 7- لأنه تقوم أمة على أمة، ومملكة على مملكة، وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل فى أماكن. 8- ولكن، هذه كلها مبتدأ الأوجاع."



ع6: يثير الشيطان الناس على بعضهم البعض، فتحدث انقسامات وحروب، وذلك ليكرهوا بعضهم البعض، فيتسلط عليهم ويشغلهم بالمشاكل عن عبادة الله، ويملأهم بالقلق والخوف.

"لا ترتاعوا": لا تنزعجوا من هذه الأخبار، بل توقعوها، وصلّوا لكى يسندكم الله ويعطيكم سلاما، ويحفظ الذين داخل هذه الحروب.

"ليس المنتهى بعد": هذه الحروب تذكركم بالاستعداد لنهاية الأيام، ولكن ليست هى العلامة النهائية قبل يوم الدينونة.



ع7: علامة ثانية يعطيها المسيح، ليس فقط الانقسامات والحروب، بل نقص الطعام والشراب، أى المجاعات، فيموت الكثيرون. ثم ينشر الشيطان الأمراض كأوبئة، ليخيف الناس ويشغلهم عن الله. ويستخدم علامة أخرى وهى الزلازل وكل تغيرات فى الطبيعة، حتى يتذمر الناس على الله.



ع8: كل هذه العلامات ستتكرر كثيرا، ولكنها بداية المتاعب، وما زالت هناك علامات أخرى قبل مجىء المسيح.

           لا تنزعج إن واجهتك ضيقات، بل ثق فى قدرة إلهك أن يحميك من حروب إبليس، ويحوّل الضيقة المادية إلى نمو فى حياتك الروحية؛ فقط تمسك بالله بصلوات وأمانة فى حياتك.

 (4) ضيقات خاصة (ع 9-10):

9- "حينئذ يسلمونكم إلى ضيق ويقتلونكم، وتكونون مبغضين من جميع الأمم لأجل اسمى. 10- وحينئذ يعثر كثيرون، ويسلمون بعضهم بعضا، ويبغضون بعضهم بعضا."



ع9: إلى جانب الكوارث العامة التى يحاول إبليس بها أن يسقطهم فى التذمر، يثير ضيقات ضد أولاد الله فى اضطهادات كثيرة لأجل إيمانهم، فيخسرون كثيرا من راحة الجسد، بل يتعرضون لعذابات تصل إلى الموت؛ وهوبهذا يحاول إبعادهم عن الله، بل جحد المسيح.



ع10: أمام الاضطهادات التى تواجه أولاد الله، يخاف ويتشكك بعض المؤمنين فيرتدوا عن الإيمان ويقاوموا إخوتهم، ويتحالفوا مع الأشرار لاضطهاد المؤمنين، فيسلمونهم للحكام الأشرار حتى يعاقبونهم ويقتلونهم، وتحدث بهذا انقسامات وكراهية بين المرتدين عن الإيمان وبين إخوتهم المؤمنين، بل يصيرون أكثر اضطهادا لإخوتهم من المضطهدين الخارجيين.

           اُنظر إلى مسيحك الذى احتمل آلاما كثيرة حتى الموت، لتقبل الضيقات من أجله. ولا تضطرب إذا قاومك أقرب الناس، بل اثبت فى محبتك لله ولهم، وَصَلِّ لأجلهم حتى يعودوا للإيمان، واثقا أن الله يسندك فلا يؤذيك أحد إلا بإذنه.



(5) التضليل (ع 11-14):

11- "ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون، ويضلون كثيرين. 12- ولكثرة الإثم، تَبْرُدُ محبة الكثيرين. 13- ولكن، الذى يصبر إلى المنتهى، فهذا يَخْلُصُ. 14- وَيُكْرَزُ ببشارة الملكوت هذه فى كل المسكونة شهادة لجميع الأمم، ثم يأتى المنتهى."



ع11: الضربة الثالثة التى يوجهها الشيطان لأولاد الله، بعد الكوارث العامة والضيقات الخاصة، هى تضليلهم عن الحق بظهور أنبياء كذبة كثيرون، أى أناس يدّعون أنهم مرسلون من الله، أو أصحاب فلسفات ومذاهب تبعد الناس وتشككهم فى الله وفى الكنيسة، وتسقطهم فى شهوات مختلفة.

ع12: بابتعاد الناس عن الله وسقوطهم فى شهوات كثيرة، تضعف محبتهم لله، ويصيروا جسديين وبعيدين عن الحياة الروحية.



ع13: على الجانب الآخر، يتمسك القليلون بالإيمان المستقيم، ويرفضون ضغوط التشكيك والتضليل. ومن يظل متمسكا، يعلن إيمانه ومحبته، فينال الخلاص الأبدى.



ع14: حتى يكون الإنسان بلا عذر، يوفر الله الدعوة بالإيمان المستقيم لكل البشر، فتصل الكرازة للكل قبل المجىء الثانى للمسيح، لتعطى فرصة الخلاص للجميع.

           لا تنساق وراء أية تعاليم غريبة أو اجتماعات خارج الكنيسة، ودقق فى صداقاتك لتحتفظ بإيمانك المستقيم.



(6) رجسة الخراب (ع 15):

15- "فمتى نظرتم رجسة الخراب، التى قال عنها دانيال النبى، قائمة فى المكان المقدس، ليفهم القارئ."



يلاحظ أن كلام المسيح، من هذا العدد حتى (ع22)، يقصد به أساسا خراب أورشليم.

"رجسة الخراب": هى النجاسة التى تظهر فى المكان المقدس، أى أورشليم بهيكلها العظيم، وهذه النجاسة تعلن قرب خراب أورشليم. وقد تنبأ عنها دانيال (9: 27)، وكان يقصد تنجيس أورشليم عند محاصرة جيوش الرومان لها وهم يحملون تماثيلهم الوثنية. فهذا يعلن قرب خراب أورشليم، لأنهم بعد ذلك سيهجمون على المدينة ويدمرونها، ويخرّبون الهيكل.

"ليفهم القارئ": لأن المسيح يعلم أن الإنجيل سيُكتَب ويقرأه المسيحيون، فيلزم أن يهربوا فى تلك الساعة من أورشليم قبل تخريبها وقتل من فيها؛ وقد حدث هذا فعلا، ونجا المسيحيون من الموت.

ويرمز هنا أيضا إلى قيام ضد المسيح فى المكان المقدس، أى الهيكل، ويدنسه بشره، ويتبعه كثيرون من الذين يضلهم، فليفهم القارئ أن يوم الدينونة قد اقترب.

           عندما ترى علامات النهاية، مثل الحروب والأوبئة والاضطهادات، اعلم أن حياتك فى الأرض غير مستقرة واستعد لأبديتك، فتهرب من الخطية لتحيا مع الله.



(7) الهروب من أورشليم (ع 16-20):

16- "فحينئذ، لِيَهْرُبِ الذين فى اليهودية إلى الجبال. 17- والذى على السطح فلا ينزل ليأخذ من بيته شيئا. 18- والذى فى الحقل فلا يرجع إلى ورائه ليأخذ ثيابه. 19- وويل للحبالى والمرضعات فى تلك الأيام. 20- وصَلّوا لكى لا يكون هربكم فى شتاء ولا فى سبت."



ع16: إذا لاحظ المسيحيون حصار أورشليم، سواء الموجودين فيها أو فى بلاد اليهودية المحيطة بها، فليهربوا إلى الجبال التى حولهم حتى لا يفتك بهم عساكر الرومان. وبالفعل، فالذين ظلوا فى أورشليم، قتلهم تيطس القائد الرومانى بأعداد ضخمة جدا.



ع17: إن كان شخص فوق السطح، فليهرب سريعا إذا رأى من بعيد جنود الرومان مقبلين، ولا يفكر فى أمتعته التى فى البيت حتى ينجو بحياته.



ع18: العاملون فى الحقول ينبغى أن يجروا سريعا للأمام، ولا يعودوا حتى لأخذ ثيابهم التى خلعوها ليقوموا بأعمالهم.



ع19: تظهر صعوبة الهرب على الحبالى والمرضعات اللائى يحملن الأَجِنّة والأطفال الصغار، لتثقّلهن بما يحملن.



ع20: يا ليت هذا الخراب والهرب منه لا يكون فى شتاء، حتى لا تكون الأمطار معوّقة للهرب والطرق موحلة، وأيضا لا يكون فى سبت، حتى لا يتعبهم ضميرهم أنهم يجرون مسافات طويلة فى يوم السبت ضد ما تأمر به الشريعة، أو تمنعهم شرطة اليهود من ذلك.

ومن الناحية الروحية، يرمز كل ما سبق للهروب من الشر سريعا إلى الجبال التى تشير للارتفاع مع الله عن العالم، وعدم النزول إلى الشهوات أو التراجع إليها، وطلب معونة الله ليسند ضعفنا إن كنا مثْقَلين بأحمال وأتعاب هذا العالم.

           فلنسرع فى الهرب، مهتمين بخلاص نفوسنا قبل كل شىء، ومتنازلين عن الماديات لننال الملكوت.

(8) الضيقة العظيمة (ع 21-22):

21- "لأنه يكون حينئذ ضيق عظيم، لم يكن مثله منذ ابتداء العالم إلى الآن، ولن يكون. 22- ولو لم تُقَصَّرْ تلك الأيام، لم يخلص جسد. ولكن، لأجل المختارين، تُقَصَّرُ تلك الأيام."



ع21: كان هجوم تيطس الرومانى على أورشليم عنيفا، فقتل فيها أكثر من مليون يهودى، بالإضافة إلى من قتلهم فى اليهودية؛ هذا الدمار لم يكن مثله فى كل هذه المنطقة.

"لم يكن مثله... ولن يكون": أى لم يحدث خراب بهذه القسوة فى أورشليم، ولن يحدث بعد ذلك بهذا المقدار.

وهذا يرمز للضيق العظيم الذى سيحدث فى العالم كله قبل يوم الدينونة، الذى لم يكن ضيق مثله قبل ذلك، ولن يكون.



ع22: تَدَخَّلَ الله، فلم يستمر حصار أورشليم إلا خمسة أشهر، حتى لا يهلك كل من فيها. وقد فعل الله هذا ، حتى يهرب المسيحيون إلى الجبال كما قال لهم.

ينطبق هذا أيضا على نهاية الأيام، إذ يكون اضطهاد شديد من الشيطان لأولاد الله حتى يرجعوا عن إيمانهم، فَيُضَيِّقُ عليهم حتى فى الحصول على ضروريات الحياة، ويعذب ويقتل الكثيرين. ولكن محبة الله ستجعل هذه الفترة قصيرة، حتى لا يضعف إيمان أولاده وينكروا مسيحهم، بل يسمح بضيقات على قدر احتمال أولاده، ويعطيهم المعونة للهرب منها، والالتجاء للكنيسة والعبادة الروحية، فيجدوا خلاصهم.

           اطمئن، فالله لا يدعك تجرَّب فوق طاقتك، ويسندك فى الضيقة، بل ويجعلها دافعا لاقترابك إليه؛ فثق أن يد الله ضابط الكل أبوك السماوى تدبّر حياتك ولا يضرك شىء.



(9) المجىء الثانى معلن للكل (ع 23-28):

23- "حينئذ، إن قال لكم أحد هوذا المسيح هنا أو هناك، فلا تصدقوا. 24- لأنه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وأنبياء كذبة، ويعطون آيات عظيمة وعجائب، حتى يضلوا، لو أمكن، المختارين أيضا. 25- ها أنا قد سبقت وأخبرتكم. 26- فإن قالوا لكم ها هو فى البرية، فلا تخرجوا. ها هو فى المخادع، فلا تصدقوا. 27- لأنه كما أن البرق يخرج من المشارق ويظهر إلى المغارب، هكذا يكون أيضا مجىء ابن الإنسان. 28- لأنه حيثما تكن الجثة، فهناك تجتمع النسور."

ع23-25: ينبّه المسيح أولاده إلى ظهور أشرار يدّعون أنهم هو، ويتظاهرون بالتقوى، ولكن يدسون تعاليم غريبة لتضليل المؤمنين. فينبغى الابتعاد عنهم ورفض تعاليمهم ما داموا خارجين عن الكنيسة، مهما كانت معجزاتهم، فالشيطان قادر على عمل معجزات، ولكن غير بنّاءة. وطالما أن الإنسان مطيع للكنيسة وآبائها، فلا خوف عليه من الضلال.



ع26: من التضليل، الادعاء أن مجىء المسيح وظهوره سيكون لعدد قليل فى مكان ما، مثل صحراء معيّنة، أو مختفيا فى مكان مغلق مع جماعة خاصة؛ فينبّه المسيح أن مجيئه سوف يُعلَن لكل البشر فى نفس الوقت.



ع27: يعطى المسيح تشبيها لمجيئه بالبرق الذى يظهر فى السماء، فيراه كل الناس سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب، هكذا لا يحتاج إنسان أن ينبّه آخر لمجىء المسيح. ويلاحظ أن البرق يظهر فجأة ويكون واضحا لكل الناظرين، هكذا يكون مجىء المسيح الثانى.



ع28: يمكن أن يُقصَد بهذه الآية خراب أورشليم، فالجثة هى الأمة اليهودية التى ابتعدت عن الله، فصارت ميتة بالنسبة له، وهجم عليها الرومان كالنسور فخرّبوا أورشليم، وكانوا يحملون رمزهم، وهو النسور، على راياتهم وهم يهاجمون أورشليم.

وتنطبق أيضا هذه الآية على نهاية الأيام، عندما تهجم النسور، وهم الملائكة، على الأشرار الذين يُرمَز لهم بالجثة ليعلنوا غضب الله وقضائه عليهم، ليلقوهم فى العذاب الأبدى.

وكذلك يُقصَد بالجثة المسيح المصلوب والمعطى على المذبح فى كنيسته كل يوم جسدا ودما حقيقيا، هناك يجتمع القديسون المرتفعون فى حياة سمائية مثل النسور الطائرة فى علو السماء.

هكذا فى مجىء المسيح، يجتمع أولاده حوله بواسطة الملائكة، ويفرحون معه. وعلى العكس، يجتمع الأشرار حول إبليس فى العذاب الأبدى.

           إن كنت كالنسر من أولاد الله، فمكان اجتماعك يكون حول المسيح فى الكنيسة، فتجد راحتك وفرحك دائما.



(10) انهيار الطبيعة (ع 29):

29- "وللوقت، بعد ضيق تلك الأيام، تظلم الشمس، والقمر لا يعطى ضوءه، والنجوم تسقط من السماء، وقوات السماوات تتزعزع."

يتكلم هنا عما يحدث فى نهاية الأيام، يختفى ضوء الشمس والقمر، وتتساقط النجوم، فتضطرب الطبيعة كلها، وحينئذ يظهر المسيح ليدين العالم كله. وستزداد هذه العلامات بظهور المسيح بنوره القوى، فتصير الشمس والقمر بالنسبة له مظلمان لضعفهما أمام نوره القوى، وكل شىء فى الطبيعة يصبح بلا قيمة.

ومن الناحية الروحية، يرمز ظلام الشمس والقمر إلى ضعف المعرفة بالله، واضطهاد الكنيسة أيام ضد المسيح، والارتداد العام عن الله. ويصبح الحق مهتزا، بل يتساقط فى نظر الكثيرين.

وينطبق هذا على كل إنسان يبتعد عن الله، فَتُظْلِمُ روحه وعقله، وتتساقط مواهبه وقدراته، ويهتز كيانه نتيجة انغماسه فى الشهوات والأمور الدنيوية.

          عندما تقابل اضطرابات فى حياتك وتُحَارَبَ بالقلق، التجئ سريعا إلى الله ليحميك ويرشدك، فتسلك مطمئنا مهما كان الاضطراب محيطا بك.



(11) مجىء المسيح (ع 30-31):

30- "وحينئذ، تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء. وحينئذ، تنوح جميع قبائل الأرض، ويبصرون ابن الإنسان آتيا على سحاب السماء بقوة ومجد كثير. 31- فيرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت، فيجمعون مختاريه من الأربع الرياح، من أقصاء السماوات إلى أقصائها."



ع30: يكمل المسيح حديثه عن يوم الدينونة، فبعد انهيار الطبيعة، تظهر علامة ابن الإنسان فى السماء، وهى الصليب، بنور ومجد. وحينئذ، يرتعد ويخزى غير المؤمنين وغير التائبين جميعهم، لأنهم رفضوا الإيمان بالمسيح المصلوب، بل صلبوه مرارا فى حياتهم بانغماسهم فى الشر، ويبكون فى ندم بلا رجاء. ويسميهم "قبائل الأرض"، تمييزا لهم عن أولاد الله السمائيين المؤمنين به.

ثم يظهر المسيح نفسه بمجد عظيم على سحاب السماء، لأننا قد تعودنا أن السحاب يشير لحضرة الله، كما حدث أيام موسى وفى التجلى.

ومنظره فى مجده، يختلف تماما عن صورة تواضعه عند مجيئه الأول فى الجسد.



ع31: تظهر ملائكة الله فى الحال بأبواق الهتاف والفرح والنصرة، ليجمعوا أولاد الله المؤمنين به من أركان العالم الأربعة ليملكوا إلى الأبد مع مسيحهم. يجمعون، ليس فقط سكان السماء، أى أرواح القديسين، بل كل الذين عاشوا حياة سماوية على الأرض.

           كم هو يوم عظيم ومبهج لأولاد الله، فلنستعد بتوبة وتدقيق شديد، ونحتمل آلام الحياة لنتمجّد معه.

(12) مثل شجرة التين (ع 32-34):

32- "فمن شجرة التين تعلّموا المثل، متى صار غصنها رخصا وأخرجت أوراقها، تعلمون أن الصيف قريب. 33- هكذا أنتم أيضا، متى رأيتم هذا كله، فاعلموا أنه قريب على الأبواب. 34- الحق أقول لكم، لا يمضى هذا الجيل حتى يكون هذا كله."



ع32-33: يعطى المسيح مثلا هنا، وهو شجرة التين التى تبدو جافة فى فصل الشتاء، ولكن عندما يأتى الصيف تسرى العصارة فى أغصانها، وتمتلئ بالأوراق والأزهار والثمار، وهذا دليل على حلول فصل الصيف.

كذلك إذا ظهرت العلامات السابق ذكرها فى هذا الأصحاح (ع5-15)، فهذا يعنى قرب خراب أورشليم.

           إذا زاد الشر واحتملت ضيقات كثيرة، فهذا معناه قرب انفراج الضيقة، وتمجيد الله لك.



ع34: "هذا الجيل": الجيل يشمل من 30 إلى 40 سنة، وقد حدث خراب أورشليم بعد هذا الكلام بأربعين سنة، وبعض السامعين عاشوا حتى خراب أورشليم، مثل يوحنا الحبيب.

يحدد المسيح ميعاد إتمام هذه العلامات، وهو الجيل الذى يعيش فيه من يسمعونه، ويقصد خراب أورشليم عام 70م.

كما يقصد أيضا انتشار الإيمان به فى القارات المعروفة وقتذاك، وبدء استعداد المؤمنين للملكوت الأبدى.



(13) ميعاد مجىء المسيح (ع 35-36):

35- "السماء والأرض تزولان، ولكن كلامى لا يزول. 36- وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة، فلا يعلم بهما أحد، ولا ملائكة السماوات، إلا أبى وحده."



ع35: يؤكد المسيح صدق كلماته وحتمية تنفيذها، فهى أثبت من أى شىء يعرفه البشر. فإن كانت الأرض ثابتة تحت أقدامهم، والسماء مرتفعة فوقهم، لكنهما سيزولان فى يوم الدينونة، ليتم كلام الله، فيأخذ أولاده إلى ملكوته. والسماء ترمز إلى الروح التى تنتقل إليها، والأرض للجسد الذى يوضع فيها. أى أن البشر يموتون على مدى الأجيال، لكن لابد أن تتم فى النهاية هذه العلامات ومجيئه الثانى.

ع36: يجب ألا ينشغل أحد بتحديد ميعاد مجيئه، فهو لن يعلنه ولا حتى لملائكته، حتى لا يتراخى الناس فى جهادهم واستعدادهم الروحى، أو يرتعدوا ويخافوا فَتُشَلُّ حركتهم الروحية.

          حيث أن الله لن يعلن ميعاد مجيئه، ولا يوم انتقالك من العالم، فيلزم أن تستعد كل يوم بالتوبة والصلاة ومحبة الآخرين.



(14) الاستعداد لمجىء المسيح (ع 37-41):

37- "وكما كانت أيام نوح، كذلك يكون أيضا مجىء ابن الإنسان. 38- لأنه كما كانوا، فى الأيام التى قبل الطوفان، يأكلون ويشربون ويتزوجون ويزوجون، إلى اليوم الذى دخل فيه نوح الفلك. 39- ولم يعلموا حتى جاء الطوفان وأخذ الجميع، كذلك يكون أيضا مجىء ابن الإنسان. 40- حينئذ يكون اثنان فى الحقل، يؤخذ الواحد ويُترَك الآخر. 41- اثنتان تطحنان على الرحى، تؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى."



ع37-38: بعطى تشبيها لحياتنا الآن التى نستعد فيها لمجىء المسيح، بما كان يحدث أيام نوح. فقبل الطوفان، كان الناس منشغلين بشهواتهم وأعمالهم المادية من زواج وأكل وشرب، متناسين علاقتهم بالله، والتوبة عن خطاياهم. كذلك الآن فى حياتنا، يوجد كثيرون منشغلون عن خلاص نفوسهم باهتماماتهم العالمية.



ع39: أتى الطوفان فجأة، ولعدم استعدادهم هلكوا.

كذلك فمجىء المسيح يأتى فجأة، فَيَخْلُصُ فقط المستعدون بحياة التوبة.



ع40-41: سيكون البشر مختلطين معا فى معيشتهم فى الأسرة الواحدة أو العمل أو الجيرة، ولكن بعضهم يهتم بالاستعداد للأبدية، والآخر منهمك فى شهواته رافضا التوبة. فيؤخذ الواحد إلى الأمجاد السمائية، ويُترَك الآخر لِيُلْقَى فى العذاب الأبدى.

           لا تنهمك فى الانشغالات المادية لأنها ليست هدف حياتك، بل الهدف هو محبة الله. فتعَوَّد العلاقة معه فى صلوات وأصوام وقراءات روحية، حتى إذا فاجأك يوم النهاية تكون مستريحا، بل ممجدا فى فرح لا يُعَبَّرُ عنه.

(15) مثل رب البيت والسارق (ع 42-44):

42- "اسهروا إذًا لأنكم لا تعلمون فى أية ساعة يأتى ربكم. 43- واعلموا هذا، أنه لو عرف رب البيت فى أى هزيع يأتى السارق، لَسَهَرَ ولم يدع بيته يُنْقَبُ. 44- لذلك، كونوا أنتم أيضا مستعدين، لأنه فى ساعة لا تظنون، يأتى ابن الإنسان."



ع42: يستكمل المسيح حديثه عن الاستعداد للملكوت، فينادى صراحة بأهمية السهر الروحى، أى اليقظة والانتباه لخلاص النفس بالتوبة، ومحاسبة النفس كل يوم، والاهتمام بالممارسات الروحية، لتنمو محبتنا لله، فينتج عنها محبة وتسامح وخدمة للآخرين.

وسبب تركيزه على أهمية السهر، أى الاستعداد الدائم، هو عدم معرفتنا لميعاد مجيئه.



ع43-44: "هزيع": قسم من الليل الذى يقسّمه اليهود إلى أربعة أقسام.

"السارق": الموت، وكناية أيضا عن مجىء ابن الإنسان المفاجئ.

"يُنْقَبُ": يُسرق.

"فى ساعة لا تظنون": فى ساعة لا تعرفونها.

يعطى المسيح مثلا عن أهمية السهر الروحى لمواجهة السارق (الموت) الذى يأتى أثناء الليل، منتهزا فرصة نوم من فى البيت ليكسر ويدخل من أى مكان ليسرقه. فلو كان رب البيت المسئول عنه يعرف ميعاد مجىء اللص، لَظَلَّ مستيقظا ليمنعه من سرقة بيته.

ثم يؤكد أهمية الاستعداد، لأن المسيح لم ولن يحدد ميعاد مجيئه.

           كن حريصا لئلا يوجه الشيطان فكرك وحواسك إلى شهوات الشر حتى يقنعك بضرورتها، فتفاجأ بيوم الدينونة، ولا تستطيع أن تفعل شيئا.



(16) مثل العبد الأمين (ع 45-51):

45- "فمن هو العبد الأمين الحكيم، الذى أقامه سيده على خَدَمِهِ ليعطيهم الطعام فى حينه؟ 46- طوبى لذلك العبد الذى إذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا. 47- الحق أقول لكم، إنه يقيمه على جميع أمواله. 48- ولكن، إن قال ذلك العبد الرَّدِىُّ فى قلبه، سيدى يبطئ قدومه. 49- فيبتدئ يضرب العبيد رفقاءه، ويأكل ويشرب مع السكارى. 50- يأتى سيد ذلك العبد فى يوم لا ينتظره، وفى ساعة لا يعرفها. 51- فَيُقَطِّعَهُ، ويجعل نصيبه مع المرائين؛ هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان."

ع45: يقدم المسيح مثلا آخر لسيد يقيم أحد عبيده وكيلا له للعناية باحتياجات العاملين عنده، ويسافر فترة. ثم يتساءل عن صفات العبد الأمين الحكيم، ويجيب بأنه هو الذى يعطى طعاما لكل من فى البيت فى الوقت المناسب.

"العبد": كل مسيحى: أب أو أم أو خادم مسئول أن يرعى ويخدم غيره.

"الأمين": الذى يتمم واجباته على الوجه الأكمل.

"الحكيم": من يستعد لأبديته بالسهر الروحى.

"سيده": المسيح.

"خَدَمِهِ": كل النفوس المحيطة بالمسيحى أو الخادم، التى يطالبه الله برعايتها والاهتمام بها روحيا.

"الطعام": الرعاية الروحية، وما تشمله أيضا من سد الاحتياجات المادية والنفسية.

"فى حينه": أى فى الوقت المناسب عند احتياجهم.



ع46-47: يمتدح العبد الذى يفعل ما كلّفه به سيده طوال فترة سفره، ويكافئه بأن يقيمه وكيلا على جميع ممتلكاته.

وهو بهذا يرمز لأهمية عناية كل واحد بخلاص نفسه، وإشباع روحه وجسده بعلاقة حية مع الله، ويهتم أيضا بخدمة كل من حوله وجذب النفوس للمسيح. والمكافأة هى أن يرفعه إلى السماء ليعطيه معرفة الله، والتمتع الدائم بعشرته.

"إذا جاء سيده": مجىء المسيح فى يوم الدينونة.

"يفعل هكذا": مستمر فى أمانته ويقظته الروحية واستعداده للأبدية.

"الحق": تأكيد لأهمية ما سيعلنه.

"جميع أمواله": أى معرفة الله فى الأبدية والتمتع بعشرته.



ع48-49: العبد غير الأمين يسلك بالشر بعد إقامته وكيلا للعناية بالخدم الذين فى البيت، فبدلا من أن يهتم باحتياجاتهم، يكون قاسيا عليهم، ظانا أن سيده لن يأتى سريعا. وينهمك فى إشباع لذاته المادية التى يمثلها بالأٍكل وشرب الخمر حتى السكر.

"العبد الرَّدِىُّ": المسيحى أو الخادم الذى يهمل علاقته مع الله، وينشغل بالشهوات الشريرة.

"يبطئ قدومه": يتناسى الاستعداد ليوم الرب بداعى أنه ما زال هناك وقت طويل فى العمر، فينغمس فى الشهوات.

"يضرب العبيد": القسوة والظلم فى معاملة الآخرين.

"يأكل ويشرب مع السكارى": الانهماك فى اللذات والشهوات المادية.



ع50-51: "سيد": كناية عن الله.

"ذلك العبد": الإنسان الأنانى المنشغل بشهواته الفاسدة، وليس له محبة نحو الآخرين، ويتغافل عن الاستعداد لأبديته.

"فَيُقَطِّعَهُ": أى يبيده.

يأتى السيد بغتة دون ميعاد، فيرى عدم أمانة عبده فى خدمته، فيبيده ويلقيه مع الأشرار المرائين فى العذاب الأبدى حيث البكاء وصرير الأسنان، أى الآلام الصعبة جدا واليأس، لأنه يتظاهر أنه وكيل عن الله فى العناية بنفسه وَمَنْ حوله، وهو فى الحقيقة يُفسد نفسه ويسىء للآخرين.

           افحص المسئوليات والنفوس التى وضعك الله بينها لتجذبها إليه، واسأل نفسك ما مدى أمانتك فى وقتك ومواهبك وكل إمكانياتك، وهل استخدمتها لمجد الله أم لمزاجك الشخصى وانحرفت بها فى الشر؟

وهل تصلى وتسعى لخلاص كل نفس حولك؟


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 25*

الأَصْحَاحُ الخَامِسُ وَالعِشْرُونَ

مثلى العذارى والوزنات i عمل الرحمة



(1) مثل العذارى (ع 1-13):

1- "حينئذ يشبه ملكوت السماوات عَشْرَ عذارى أخذن مصابيحهن وخرجن للقاء العريس. 2- وكان خَمْسٌ منهن حكيمات وخمس جاهلات. 3- أما الجاهلات، فأخذن مصابيحهن ولم يأخذن معهن زيتا. 4- وأما الحكيمات، فأخذن زيتا فى آنيتهن مع مصابيحهن. 5- وفيما أبطأ العريس، نَعَسْنَ جميعهن وَنِمْنَ. 6- ففى نصف الليل، صار صراخ: هوذا العريس مقبل، فاخرجن للقائه. 7- فقامت جميع أولئك العذارى وأصلحن مصابيحهن. 8- فقالت الجاهلات للحكيمات: أَعْطِينَنَا من زيتكن، فإن مصابيحنا تنطفئ. 9- فأجابت الحكيمات قائلات: لعله لا يكفى لنا ولكن، بل اذهبن إلى الباعة وابتعن لكن. 10- وفيما هن ذاهبات ليبتعن، جاء العريس، والمستعدات دخلن معه إلى العُرس، وَأُغْلِقَ الباب. 11- أخيرا، جاءت بقية العذارى أيضا قائلات: يا سيد، يا سيد، افتح لنا. 12- فأجاب وقال: الحق أقول لكن، إنى ما أعرفكن. 13- فاسهروا إذًا، لأنكم لا تعرفون اليوم ولا الساعة التى يأتى فيها ابن الإنسان."



ع1: "ملكوت السماوات": أى مُلك الله السماوى على قلوب أولاده فى الكنيسة، استعدادا للملكوت الأبدى.

"عَشْرَ": عدد يرمز للكمال، أى كل البشر المؤمنين بالله.

"عذارى": ترمزن للنفوس البشرية التى تؤمن بالله.

"مصابيحهن": ترمز لإمكانيات الإنسان، أى الروح والجسد، ليحيا بها مع الله، فتستنير حياته.

"العريس": هو الله.

إذن، فالكل مؤمن وهدفه الأبدية، أى الوجود مع العريس إلى الأبد. ولكن، يختلفون فى كيفية الاستعداد للملكوت.

ع2-4: "خَمْسٌ": يشير لحواس الإنسان الخمسة التى يستخدمها إما حسنا مثل العذارى الحكيمات، أو يسلمها للشر مثل الجاهلات.

"حكيمات": كان لهن مظهر التقوى وعمقها، وهو الزيت الذى فى المصابيح.

"جاهلات": هن اللاتى لهن مظهر الحياة الروحية، ولكن ليس لهن زيت، وهو محبة الله وخدمة الآخرين.

والجهل هو أن يكون للإنسان القدرة على التمتع بالله وعشرته فى هذه الحياة وإلى الأبد، ويتهاون فى هذا تكاسلا وانشغالا بالعالم واهتماماته الكثيرة.



ع5: "نَعَسْنَ... وَنِمْنَ": أى نهاية العمر والموت.

انتهت حياة هؤلاء العذارى وَمُتْنَ لأن العريس، أى المسيح، لم يأت بعد.



ع6: "نصف الليل": يشير إلى المجىء الثانى للمسيح بعد رقاد النفوس، واستعلان دينونته العادلة، حيث يكافئ الذين رقدوا على الإيمان، ويجازى من ابتلعهم ظلام العالم الشرير.

"صراخ": أصوات الملائكة بالبوق الأخير تنادى المؤمنين بالخلاص، والأشرار بالدينونة.

"اخرجن للقائه": تتغيّر أجسادالراقدين، وتتجمّع بعد تحلّلها، فتصير أجساما روحية تتحد بأرواحها، لتقابل المسيح، وتقف أمامه فى يوم الدينونة.

فى مجىء المسيح الثانى، تقوم الأجساد، ويجتمع كل البشر فى يوم الدينونة.



ع7-9: تقدّمت العذارى جميعهن، أى كل البشر، للوقوف أمام الله الديّان العادل. وجمع كل واحد ما عنده من إيمان ومحبة، أى أصلح مصباحه، ووقف ليحاسَب أمام الله.

وهنا فقط، انتبهت الجاهلات إلى أن الإيمان بدون محبة، أى الزيت، لا ينفع شيئا وينطفئ المصباح، لأن الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت؛ فالشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرّون ولكن لن يخلُصوا.

حاولت العذارى الجاهلات أن تأخذن زيتا من الحكيمات، ولكنهن اعتذرن بأنه لا يكفى لهن وللجاهلات، وينبغى أن يبحثن عن هذا الزيت ويبتعنه من الباعة، أى يقدمن محبة ورحمة للآخرين، لأن الأعمال الصالحة مهما عمل الإنسان لا تفضُل وتزيد عنه حتى يعطيها لآخرين. وقول المسيح واضح: "متى فعلتم كل ما أُمِرْتُمْ به، فقولوا إننا عبيد بطالون، لأننا إنما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا" (لو 17: 10).

"الباعة": أى كل إنسان يمكن أن نعمل معه عمل رحمة، مثل الفقراء والمحتاجين.



ع10: حاولت العذارى الجاهلات أن يصنعن الرحمة، ويعملن الخير فى يوم الدينونة، ولكن لم تعد هناك فرصة. فقد أخذ المسيح العذارى الحكيمات ودخل بهن إلى الملكوت وأُغْلِقَ الباب، ولم يعد هناك فرصة لدخول أحد بعد ذلك.

"العُرس": الملكوت الأبدى.

"أُغْلِقَ الباب": معناه ضمان ثبات الحكيمات فى الملكوت، ومنع الأشرار والشيطان من الدخول، فلا يواجه الأبرار متاعب فى الملكوت.

ومن ناحية أخرى، لا توجد أية فرصة لنجاة الأشرار من العذاب الأبدى بعيدا عن الله.



ع11-12: "أخيرا": أى بعد فوات الأوان والحكم عليهن بالدينونة.

"افتح لنا": يطلبن مكانا فى الملكوت.

"ما أعرفكن": لا يعرفهن كتلميذات وتابعات له.

حاولت العذارى الجاهلات الدخول بعد إغلاق الباب فرفض المسيح، بل أعلن أنه لا يعرفهن، أى لا علاقة له بهن، لأنه كان لهن مظهر التقوى وليس قوتها وعمقها، أى الإيمان بدون أعمال المحبة.

فمن لا يحيا فى محبة الله على الأرض، ليس له مكان للتمتع بمحبته فى السماء.



ع13: يعلق المسيح بوضوح، مؤكدا أهمية السهر الروحى، أى الاستعداد الدائم لمجيئه، لأننا لا نعرف ميعاده.

           الله ينتظر محبتك العملية فى اهتمام بعبادتك المقدسة له، وأعمال صالحة مع كل من تقابله. فانتهز فرصة العمر لتعمل خيرا قدر استطاعتك، فتستنير حياتك على الأرض، ولا تخزى فى يوم الدينونة.



(2) مثل الوزنات (ع 14-30):

14- "وكأنما إنسان مسافر، دعا عبيده وسلمهم أمواله. 15- فأعطى واحدا خمس وزنات، وآخر وزنتين، وآخر وزنة، كل واحد على قدر طاقته، وسافر للوقت. 16- فمضى الذى أخذ الخمس وزنات وتاجر بها، فربح خمس وزنات أخر. 17- وهكذا الذى أخذ الوزنتين، ربح أيضا وزنتين أخريين. 18- وأما الذى أخذ الوزنة، فمضى وحفر فى الأرض، وأخفى فضة سيده. 19- وبعد زمان طويل، أتى سيد أولئك العبيد وحاسبهم. 20- فجاء الذى أخذ الخمس وزنات وقدم خمس وزنات أخر، قائلا: يا سيد، خمس وزنات سلمتنى، هوذا خمس وزنات أخر ربحتها فوقها. 21- فقال له سيده: نِعِمَّا أيها العبد الصالح والأمين، كنت أمينا فى القليل، فأقيمك على الكثير، اُدْخُلْ إلى فرح سيدك. 22- ثم جاء الذى أخذ الوزنتين وقال: يا سيد، وزنتين سلمتنى، هوذا وزنتان أخريان ربحتهما فوقهما. 23- قال له سيده: نِعِمَّا أيها العبد الصالح والأمين، كنت أمينا فى القليل، فأقيمك على الكثير، اُدْخُلْ إلى فرح سيدك. 24- ثم جاء أيضا الذى أخذ الوزنة الواحدة وقال: يا سيد، عرفت أنك إنسانٌ قاسٍ، تَحْصُِدُ حيث لم تزرع، وتجمع من حيث لم تبذر. 25- فخفت، ومضيت وأخفيت وزنتك فى الأرض؛ هوذا الذى لك. 26- فأجاب سيده وقال له: أيها العبد الشرير والكسلان، عَرَفْتَ أنى أَحْصُِدُ حيث لم أزرع، وأجمع من حيث لم أبذر. 27- فكان ينبغى أن تضع فضتى عند الصيارفة، فعند مجيئى، كنت آخذ الذى لى مع ربا. 28- فخذوا منه الوزنة وأعطوها للذى له العشر وزنات. 29- لأن كل من له، يُعْطَى فيزداد. ومن ليس له، فالذى عنده يؤخذ منه. 30- والعبد البطال اطرحوه إلى الظلمة الخارجية، هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان."



ع14-15: "مسافر": بصعود المسيح إلى السماء، ترك البشر مدة عمرهم، ليجتهدوا فى حياتهم الروحية على الأرض حتى مجيئه الثانى.

"أمواله": كل قدرات البشر هى عطايا إلهية يؤتمنون عليها كوكلاء عن الله، وسيقدمون عنها حسابا فى اليوم الأخير.

"على قدر طاقته": كل الإمكانيات التى يمكن أن يستخدمها، فلم يبخل الله على أحد بعطاياه، ولم يعطه إمكانيات أكثر من طاقته، حتى لا يرتبك بها أو يظهر عجزه.

"سافر للوقت": ترك البشر بحريتهم ليستثمروا إمكانياتهم طوال عمرهم.

شبّه الله نفسه بإنسان والبشر بعبيده، فأعطاهم وزنات، أى أموال، ليتاجروا بها ويستثمروها، وسافر مدة غير معلومة.

وتختلف عطايا الله ومواهبه من شخص إلى آخر، فالبعض يأخذ أكثر من غيره، وسيحاسب الله كل واحد حسبما أخذ، فلا يتكبر من أخذ أكثر، ولا يحسد ولا يغير من أخذ أقل؛ فالمهم هو الأمانة فى استثمار قدرات البشر التى وهبها لهم الله، كثيرة كانت أو قليلة.



ع16-17: تاجر صاحب الخمس وزنات الذى يرمز لمن استثمر حواسه الخمس، فربح خمس وزنات أخر، أى صارت له الحواس الداخلية، وهى القدرة على معرفة الله، وليس فقط معرفة العالم المادى المحيط به، أى صارت له العين الداخلية، وهى البصيرة، والأذن الداخلية، أى سماع صوت الله... إلخ.

أما صاحب الوزنتين، ورقم اثنين يرمز للحب، مثل العريس وعروسه، فعندما تاجر بوزنتيه، ربح أيضا وزنتين أخريين، أى تضاعف حبه فصار لله وأيضا لكل البشر.



ع18: العبد الأخير صاحب الوزنة الواحدة يرمز للأنانى، أى يحب ذاته فقط، فهو كسلان لم يتعب نفسه بتقديم محبة لله وللآخرين، بل أخفى وزنته فى التراب، أى انغمس فى الشهوات الأرضية وتنعمه فى لذّات لإشباع مزاجه الشخصى، متناسيا أنه وكيل على هذه الوزنة، وهى ملكٌ لله.

           كل منا وكيل على حياته، لأنها ملك الله الذى اشترانا بدمه. فينبغى أن نحيا له، أمناء فى استثمار كل قدراتنا ومواهبنا.



ع19: "زمان طويل": وهى فرصة العمر الطويلة التى أعطاها الله لكل إنسان، حتى يستثمر إمكانياته لمجد اسمه القدّوس.

بعد انتهاء هذه الحياة، يأتى يوم الدينونة، أى يأتى السيد ليحاسب عبيده.



ع20-21: قدم صاحب الخمس وزنات ما ربحه وهى خمس وزنات أُخَرَ، فمدحه سيده ووصفه أنه صالح، لأنه عاش لله ومحبة الآخرين، وأيضا أمين لأنه استثمر كل طاقاته فحقق ربحا 100٪. وكافأه لأمانته على الأرض، وهى القليل، بمنحه الحياة فى الملكوت حيث يهبه بركات عظيمة، وهى المُعَبَّرُ عنها بالكثير، أى يحيا فى حب كعروس مع عريسها إلى الأبد فى فرح دائم مع الله سيده وأبوه السماوى.

ويفهم من هذا أن كل واحد سيحاسَب عن نفسه، وعن كل عطية إلهية وُهِبت له ليستثمرها، لأنه وكيل عليها.

"نِعِمَّا": أى حسنا، وهو مدح من الله ليس أعظم منه.



ع22-23: قدم العبد الثانى الوزنتين اللتين ربحهما مثل العبد الأول، فمدحه سيده مثل الأول بنفس المقدار والصفات أنه صالح وأمين، وأعطاه نفس المكافأة وهى دخول الملكوت، لأنه حقق ربحا كاملا وهو 100٪.



ع24-25: العبد الثالث كان أنانيا شريرا، لسقوطه فى التهاون، وانزلق فى خطايا أخرى، ليس فقط إهمال وعدم استخدام قدراته لحساب الله، أى محبة الله والآخرين، ولكنه، عِوَضَ محبته للآخرين، بدأ يسىء إليهم وأيضا إلى سيده، أى الله، فوصفه أنه قاسى وطماع يأخذ مع أنه لم يعطِ، وهذا عكس الحقيقة. ولكن الخطية التى تبدأ صغيرة بالكسل والتهاون، تؤدى إلى خطايا أصعب، وفى النهاية تُفْقِدُ الخاطئ بصيرته الروحية.

ويظهر أيضا كذبه إذ يقول إنى خفت، مع أنه لم يخف الله ويجاهد روحيا، بل انغمس فى شهواته الأرضية.



ع26-27: "الشرير والكسلان": فضح السيد السبب الحقيقى لعدم اتجاره بالوزنة، وهو كسله وشره.

أدان السيد هذا العبد من كلمات فمه، إذ قال له: إن كنت أنا قاسيا وطماعا، لكان الأولى بك أن تتاجر بالوزنة، أى تستخدمها فى المعاملات المادية لتقتنى ربحا، ويقصد بذلك استثمار إمكانياته فى محبة الله والآخرين.

"الصيارفة": حيث تُستخدم الأموال فى التجارة لتربح، والمقصود تقديم المحبة للآخرين.

والصيارفة هم المتخصصون فى المعاملات المالية، فيرمزون للآباء والمرشدين الروحيين، فعندما يطيعهم من يسلك روحيا، يرشدونه كيف يستثمر إمكانياته لمجد الله.

"الربا": المكسب الذى يأتى من التجارة، ومعناه هنا كسب النفوس للمسيح بعمل الخير.



ع28-29: كان عقاب الله له هو تجريده أولا من إمكانياته، ثم وهبها للذى صار له العشر وزنات، مؤكدا أن كل من له أمانة ومحبة لله، يُعْطَى من الله مواهب متزايدة. وأما من ليس له محبة لله وللآخرين وغير أمين، فإن الله ينزع عنه عطاياه لأنه لا يستحقها.



ع30: يعاقَب العبد البطال (الشرير) بإلقائه فى العذاب الأبدى، المعبَّر عنه بالظلمة الخارجية بعيدا عن الله، هناك يكون الحزن الشديد والألم العنيف الذى يُرمَز إليه بالبكاء وصرير الأسنان.

           كن أمينا فى استغلال إمكانياتك فتزداد بركات الله عليك، ولا تهمل أية نعمة أو وقت متاح لديك (وزنة)، لئلا يحرمك الله من ميراثك الأبدى.



(3) مجىء المسيح وعمل الرحمة (ع 31-46):

31- "ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه، فحينئذ يجلس على كُرْسِىِّ مجده. 32- ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعى الخراف من الجداء. 33- فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه، والجداء عن اليسار. 34- ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه: تعالوا يا مباركى أبى، رِثُوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم. 35- لأنى جعت فأطعمتمونى، عطشت فسقيتمونى، كنت غريبا فآويتمونى. 36- عريانا فكسوتمونى، مريضا فزرتمونى، محبوسا فأتيتم إلىَّ. 37- فيجيبه الأبرار حينئذ قائلين: يا رب، متى رأيناك جائعا فأطعمناك، أو عطشانا فسقيناك. 38- ومتى رأيناك غريبا فآويناك، أو عريانا فكسوناك. 39- ومتى رأيناك مريضا أو محبوسا فأتينا إليك؟ 40- فيجيب الملك ويقول لهم: الحق أقول لكم، بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد إخوتى هؤلاء الأصاغر، فبى فعلتم. 41- ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن اليسار: اذهبوا عنى يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته. 42- لأنى جعت فلم تطعمونى، عطشت فلم تسقونى. 43- كنت غريبا فلم تأوونى، عريانا فلم تكسونى، مريضا ومحبوسا فلم تزورونى. 44- حينئذ يجيبونه هم أيضا قائلين: يا رب، متى رأيناك جائعا أو عطشانا أو غريبا أو عريانا أو مريضا أو محبوسا، ولم نخدمك؟ 45- فيجيبهم قائلا: الحق أقول لكم، بما أنكم لم تفعلوه بأحد هؤلاء الأصاغر، فبى لم تفعلوا. 46- فيمضى هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدى، والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية."



ع31-33: بعد أن تحدث المسيح عن مجيئه الثانى بطريقة رمزية كعريس للنفس أو كسيد لعبيده، يتحدث هنا بوضوح عن يوم الدينونة الذى يأتى فيه ديّانا بمجد عظيم، مختلفا عن صورة الضعف التى عاش فيها بالجسد على الأرض منذ وُلد فى المذود حتى صُلب على الصليب. وسيأتى مع ملائكته ويجلس على كُرْسِىِّ مجده، أى عرشه، ليدين العالم كله عن أفعالهم فى كل مكان وزمان، فيفرز البشر بواسطة ملائكته إلى أبرار يقيمهم عن يمينه، فاليمين يرمز للبركة والقوة، أما الأشرار فيقيمهم عن يساره دليل الخزى والعار.

وسيكون التمييز سهلا جدا على الله، كما يميّز الراعى الغنم التى يرعاها خراف أم جداء. والخراف أكثر طاعة ومسالمة وخضوعا للراعى عن الجداء.

وواضح من كلام المسيح أنه يوجد فى النهاية فريقان فقط، وهما الأبرار والأشرار، ويسميهم الحكيمات والجاهلات أو العبيد الأمناء والغير أمناء، وهنا يسميهم الخراف والجداء. ولا يوجد مكان ثالث، كما يدعى البعض، لتعذيب ومعاقبة الأشرار مؤقتا ثم ضمهم إلى الأبرار.



ع34: يصف المسيح الملك المؤمنين بأنهم مباركون، وأنهم أولاد الله أبوه وأبوهم، أى يعلن شركته معهم فى الحب، وأنه بكر بين إخوة كثيرين، فيدعوهم مباركين من أبيه، ويرحب بهم ليرثوا ملكوته الذى أعده لهم قبل أن يُخلَقوا ليتمتعوا معه فيه إلى الأبد.



ع35: يعدد المسيح أعمال الرحمة التى قام بها الأبرار، واستحقوا من أجلها ميراث ملكوت السموات، ناسبا عمل الرحمة إلى نفسه، فيذكر إطعامهم للجياع والعطاش ماديا أو روحيا، واهتمامهم بالغرباء فيستضيفونهم، وهذا الاهتمام ليس فقط يسد احتياجاتهم، ولكن يطمئنهم نفسيا لمواصلة الحياة فى المكان الجديد.

           إن قابلت شخصا غريبا فى أى مكان فرحّب به وأشعره بالألفة، وافتح الطريق للكل حتى يشبعوا بالمسيح طعامنا الحقيقى.



ع36: يذكر أيضا كسوة العريانين سواء للملابس أو لبر المسيح بالسلوك فى الفضيلة. أما فى المرض، فيشعر الإنسان بضعفه، ويتأثر بمحبة من يسألون عنه، وتكون فرصة مناسبة أن نحدثه عن الله.

ومن أصعب الحالات أيضا المحبوسون فى السجن، فاقدو حريتهم والذهاب إلى أحبائهم، فعندما يأتى إليهم الأحباء يفرحون جدا، فنقدم لهم المسيح الذى لا يتركهم أبدا، حتى لو كانوا بعيدين عن الناس فى السجن.

ع37-40: يوضح المسيح كيف يكون عمل الرحمة موجه له شخصيا، فيقيم حوارا لطيفا بين الأبرار وبينه، فيسألونه باتضاع، متى رأيناك يا رب فى جوع أو عطش أو مرض... إلخ، لأنهم يشعرون أنهم غير مستحقين لهذا المديح. فيجيبهم أن كل ما فعلوه من أعمال رحمة مع الضعفاء الفقراء أو المرضى أو المحبوسين، هو مقدم له شخصيا. وهذا تقدير إلهى عظيم لعمل الرحمة، بل إعلان أنه قمة المحبة وسبيلنا لميراث الملكوت.

"الأصاغر": أى المحتاجين والضعفاء.



ع41: ينادى المسيح الأشرار الذين عن يساره، ويصفهم أنهم مستحقون اللعنة الإلهية والعذاب الأبدى، مع أنه كان ينبغى أن يكونوا فى الملكوت الذى أعده لهم، ولكنهم رفضوا التجاوب مع محبته. فيلقيهم الآن بعيدا عنه، ويحرمهم من محبته التى رفضوها، ويكونون إلى الأبد فى عذاب النار التى أعدها لإبليس وملائكته الساقطين، وهم الشياطين، أى يصبحون الآن كالشياطين لأنهم رفضوا محبة الله.



ع42-43: يعلن المسيح سبب ذهابهم للعذاب الأبدى، وهو أنانيتهم، ورفضهم الإحساس بالآخرين ومساعدتهم فى احتياجاتهم المختلفة.



ع44-45: يتساءل الأشرار متى رأوا الله محتاجا ولم يعطوه، فيعلن لهم أنه كان فى شكل المحتاجين والصغار فى مكانتهم وقدراتهم، ورفضوا هم تقديم الرحمة لهم.



ع46: يؤكد المسيح أن يوم الدينونة هو النهاية، إذ يدوم الأبرار فى التمتع بالملكوت الأبدى، أما الأشرار فيتعذبون إلى الأبد أيضا.

           إنها فرصتك الآن للتوبة والإحساس بالآخرين وعمل الرحمة مع كل من حولك وكل من تقابله، قبل أن يأتى يوم الدينونة الرهيب.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 26*

الأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ وَالعِشْرُونَ

الفصح i العشاء الرّبّانى i القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته



(1) الفصح والصليب (ع 1-2):

1- ولما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال كلها قال لتلاميذه: 2- "تعلمون إنه بعد يومين يكون الفصح، وابن الإنسان يُسَلَّمُ ليصلب."



"هذه الأقوال": وهى حديثه وإجابته على تلاميذه عند جبل الزيتون، حيث أعلن علامات خراب أورشليم ونهاية العالم. ثم كلامه عن الاستعداد والأمانة وعمل الرحمة، وهو المذكور فى ص 24 و25.

"بعد يومين": لأن هذا الكلام كان فى يوم الثلاثاء ليلا، أى ليلة الأربعاء، فبعد يومين، أى يوم الجمعة، عيد الفصح.

"الفصح": معناه عبور، وهو أعظم أعياد اليهود، بدأ فى مصر عندما ذبح كل رب أسرة خروف ولطّخ بابه بالدم، فعبر الملاك المهلك عنهم وقتل أبكار المصريين، فسمحوا لهم بالخروج من مصر وتحرروا من عبوديتهم (خر 12).

بعد أن أعد المسيح قلوب تلاميذه لقبول آلامه وموته من أجلهم، ثم قيامته ليقيمهم من خطاياهم، وبعد أن دخل أورشليم وتحدث عن الاستعداد للأبدية، ينبههم إلى اقتراب الفصح بعد يومين بالتحديد. وذبْح هذا الخروف كان مرتبطا بتحررهم من عبودية مصر، ولكنه فى الحقيقة كان رمزا لموت المسيح على الصليب ليحرر العالم من عبودية الخطية، لذا قال لهم أنه قد جاء الوقت ليُصلَب ويموت من أجلهم.

ويبدو أن الأمر كان صعبا على استيعابهم، فلم يدركوا أنه سيتم فعلا بعد يومين، وكان هذا بنعمة الله، حتى يحتملوا الساعات الصعبة المقبلة.

           الله يريد أن يحميك من الشر إن تمسكت به وآمنت بقوته، فلا يستطيع إبليس أن يؤذيك، بل يحوّل الله كل الضيقات لمنفعتك ونموّك الروحى.

(2) التشاور للقبض على يسوع (ع 3-5):

3- حينئذ اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشيوخ الشعب إلى دار رئيس الكهنة الذى يدعى قَيَافَا. 4- وتشاوروا لكى يمسكوا يسوع بمكر ويقتلوه. 5- ولكنهم قالوا ليس فى العيد، لئلا يكون شغب فى الشعب.



"رؤساء الكهنة": الرئيس الحالى والرؤساء السابقين، لأن الرومان كانوا يعزلون الرئيس ويقيمون غيره، بالإضافة إلى رؤساء فرق الكهنة الأربعة وعشرين.

"الكتبة": المسئولون عن نسخ الكتب المقدسة ومعرفتها وتعليمها للشعب.

"شيوخ الشعب": الرؤساء المعتبَرين أعضاء المجمع، وهو السنهدريم (ص 5: 21-22).

"دار رئيس الكهنة": اجتمع مجمع السنهدريم فى دار قَيَافَا رئيس الكهنة، حتى لا يشعر الشعب بسبب اجتماعهم إذا اجتمعوا فى الهيكل.

ازداد حقد قادة اليهود الدينيين المتمثلين فى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والشيوخ المعتبَرين عندهم، لأن الجموع تبعته وتركتهم، منجذبين إلى كلامه ومعجزاته، فاجتمعوا فى دار رئيس الكهنة قَيَافَا، حتى يُعِدُّوا مؤامرة للتخلّص منه، واتفقت مشورتهم الشريرة على التحايل للقبض عليه بطريقة ماكرة، حتى لا يثيروا الشعب الذى يحبه، وقرروا أيضا ألا يكون هذا فى يوم عظيم مثل عيد الفصح، لأن تجمع الشعب قد يعطلهم عن إتمام مقاصدهم الشريرة. ولكنهم عدلوا عن فكرتهم هذه عندما أظهر لهم يهوذا الإسخريوطى استعداده لتسليمه لهم خفية، وكان هذا بسماح من الله حتى يتمَّم الفداء يوم عيد الفصح، لأنه كان رمزا له، ولكيما يشاهد ذلك الجموع الكثيرة المحتشدة من اليهود فى هذا العيد، والتى كانت تصل إلى ثلاثة ملايين، ليُنشَر خبر موت المسيح وقيامته، أى بشرى الخلاص.

           إنك بخطاياك تسىء إلى المسيح وتسبب القبض عليه وصلبه، والكنيسة تذكرك بهذا فى صوم يوم الأربعاء من كل أسبوع، حتى تتوب وترفض الاشتراك مع هؤلاء الأشرار فى القبض على يسوع.



(3) ساكبة الطيب (ع 6-13):

6- وفيما كان يسوع فى بيت عَنْيَا، فى بيت سِمعان الأبرص. 7- تقدمت إليه امرأة معها قارورة طيب كثير الثمن، فسكبته على رأسه وهو متكئ. 8- فلما رأى تلاميذه ذلك اغتاظوا، قائلين: "لماذا هذا الإتلاف؟ 9- لأنه كان يمكن أن يباع هذا الطيب بكثير، وَيُعْطَى للفقراء." 10- فعلم يسوع وقال لهم: "لماذا تزعجون المرأة؟ فإنها قد عملت بى عملا حسنا. 11- لأن الفقراء معكم فى كل حين، وأما أنا فلست معكم فى كل حين. 12- فإنها، إذ سكبت هذا الطيب على جسدى، إنما فعلت ذلك لأجل تكفينى. 13- الحق أقول لكم، حيثما يُكْرَزْ بهذا الإنجيل فى كل العالم، يُخْبَرْ أيضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها."



ع6-7: جاء المسيح إلى بيت عَنْيَا (ص 21: 17) للمرة الأخيرة فى حياته على الأرض، ودخل بيت رجل يسمى سِمعان، كان مشهورا ب"الأبرص"، لعل المسيح كان قد شفاه من بَرَصِهِ، فاهتم بطلب زيارته له فى بيته.

وجاءت امرأة تحب المسيح، وتريد التعبير عن حبها له، فاشترت زجاجة عطر غالى الثمن، وسكبته على رأسه، وهذه المرأة هى مريم أخت لعازر، كما ذكر يوحنا البشير (12: 3)، لأنها عُرفت بمحبتها للمسيح، وتسكن فى نفس القرية، وكانت حريصة على سماع كلامه. ولم يذكر متى ومرقس البشيران اسمها خوفا عليها من اضطهاد اليهود، أما يوحنا فقد كتب إنجيله بعد خراب أورشليم بزمن طويل، ولم يعد هناك خوف منهم.

أرادت هذه المرأة أن تعبّر عن حبها للمسيح، فهى تمثّل الكنيسة الشاكرة لمسيحها على عطاياه ومعجزاته ورعايته لها. وهى تعلن عن وجود مؤمنين قليلين امتلأت قلوبهم بالحب وسط أشرار كثيرين سينادون بعد أيام بصلبه.

"قارورة طيب": إناء صغير ثمين توضع فيه الأطياب الغالية، له رقبة طويلة تُسَدُّ فوهتها بمادة ثابتة، فلا يمكن فتحه إلا بكسر هذه الرقبة.

"على رأسه": كانت العادة سكب الطيب على الرأس إكراما للشخصيات المحبوبة وذات المقام الكبير، وقد ذكر مرقس أيضا ذلك (14: 3). أما يوحنا فقد ذكر أنها سكبته على قدميه دليلا على اتضاعها (ويُفهم ضمنا أنها سكبت جزءا منه على رأسه كالعادة المتبعة).

"متكئ": كانت العادة فى الولائم الجلوس على سرير وليس كرسى، والاستناد بالذراع الأيسر على المائدة، أما الرِّجلان فتمتدان على السرير وتتجه القدمان إلى الخلف، ويأكل بيده اليمنى وهو متكئ برأسه على يده اليسرى، وهذا يمكِّن مريم من الوصول إلى رأسه بسهولة.

وقد ذكر مرقس مثل متى هذه الحادثة دون الاهتمام بالترتيب الزمنى للأحداث، أما يوحنا فذكرها فى وقتها وهو قبل الفصح بستة أيام (12: 1)، أى قبل دخول المسيح أسبوع آلامه لخلاص البشرية التى ظهرت محبتها له فى شخص مريم، قبل احتمال الآلام من الجموع فى أورشليم. أما متى ومرقس فذكرا الحادثة قبل الفصح بيومين، حين تشاور يهوذا الإسخريوطى على تسليم المسيح لليهود، ليعلنا أنه إن كان التلميذ قد خان، فيوجد من البشر من يحب المسيح مثل مريم.

وهذه الحادثة مختلفة عن حادثة سكب المرأة الخاطئة للطيب أثناء كرازة المسيح فى الجليل، والتى تمت فى بيت شخص فرّيسىّ يدعى سِمعان أيضا، وذكرها القديس لوقا فى (7: 37-38).

           انتهز اليوم فرصة لتقدم محبتك للمسيح فى صلوات وتسابيح، فقد تكون هذه آخر فرصة فى حياتك.



ع8-9: رأى التلاميذ وكل المجتمعين فى بيت سِمعان هذا الحب العظيم المقدم للمسيح، وبدلا من أن يشعروا بتقصيرهم فى تقديم المحبة له مثل مريم، أخذوا يلومونها. والحقيقة أن الذى أعلن هذا اللوم هو يهوذا الإسخريوطى وليس التلاميذ، لأن الصندوق كان معه وكان سارقا له (يو 12: 4-6)، وأثار بكلامه باقى التلاميذ وكذا المجتمعين فى البيت، فاعتبروا محبتها عدم حكمة، بل إتلاف، إذ الأجدر فى نظرهم أنه كان يمكن أن يباع هذا الطيب بكثير، وَيُعْطَى (ثمنه) للفقراء، وليس سكبه على المسيح.

وهكذا يغطون تقصيرهم فى تقديم المحبة بحجج تبدو منطقية، وهى الاهتمام بالفقراء، مع أن الغرض شرير، لأن يهوذا كان يريد أن يوضع المال فى الصندوق ليسرق منه جزءا كبيرا.

"كثير": يذكر مرقس (14: 5) ويوحنا (12: 5) الثمن، وهو يقدر بثلاثمائة دينارا، وهو مبلغ كبير جدا.

           لا تلم من يقضون وقتا طويلا فى الصلاة، أو زيارة الأماكن المقدسة، أو فى قضاء خلوات روحية، بل على العكس، اقتدِ بهم، فهى رسالة لك حتى تقدم محبة مثلهم لله.



ع10-11: صمتت مريم، ولكن المسيح دافع عنها مؤكدا عظمة محبتها، ولم يرفض تقديم المحبة للفقراء كما علّمهم فى الأصحاح السابق، ولكن الفقراء موجودون دائما، أما هو، فقد أوشكت أيامه على الأرض أن تنتهى.

ونلاحظ رقة مشاعر المسيح، أنه، رغم علمه بشر يهوذا، وأن الدافع لكلامه هو محبة المال وليس محبة الفقراء، لم يلمه أو يعاتب الحاضرين، بل مدح مريم، وأيدهم فى تقديم المحبة للفقراء طوال عمرهم. وترك فرصة ليهوذا حتى يتوب ويخجل من شره الدفين، ولكنه، للأسف، لم يبالِ، وصمم على خيانة المسيح وبيعه لليهود.

ع12: ثم أضاف مدحا ثانيا للمرأة، وهو أن حبها هذا طيب مسكوب على جسده الذى سيموت على الصليب، فهو بمثابة عطور لتكفين الجسد، مؤكدا أهمية تقديم المحبة. وكانت العادة عند اليهود وضع الأطياب على أجساد المنتقلين، تكريما لهم، وما زالت هذه العادة عند شعوب كثيرة.



ع13: يضيف المسيح أن هذا الحب العظيم سيُكتب فى الإنجيل الذى يُبَشَّرُ به العالم كله، تعليما لكل أولاده عن أهمية تقديم الحب الخالص له كشكر وتجاوب مع محبته؛ وهذا يُظهر ألوهية المسيح الذى علم أن الإنجيل سينتشر فى العالم كله، وستُكتب فيه هذه الحادثة.

           ثق أن محبتك التى تقدمها للمسيح ستٌعلَن أمام كل البشرية فى يوم الدينونة، وتظل معلنة إلى الأبد. فليكن هذا مشجعا على تقديم العبادة المستمرة لله، وصنع الرحمة مع كل محتاج مهما كلفك هذا من جهد ومال.



(4) خيانة يهوذا (ع 14-16):

14- حينئذ ذهب واحد من الاثنى عشر، الذى يدعى يهوذا الإسخريوطى، إلى رؤساء الكهنة. 15- وقال: "ماذا تريدون أن تعطونى، وأنا أسلمه إليكم؟" فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة. 16- ومن ذلك الوقت، كان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه.



"رؤساء الكهنة": لعله مجمع السنهدريم المجتمع فى بيت رئيس الكهنة (ع3).

"ثلاثين من الفضة": أى ثلاثين شاقل فضة (تساوى 360 جراما)، وهو ثمن بخس لا وجه لمقارنته بما قدمته مريم فى الطيب المسكوب على رأس المسيح. وكان هذا المبلغ هو ثمن بيع العبد!!

كان يهوذا الإسخريوطى حاملا لصندوق المال الذى يُنفق منه على احتياجات المسيح وتلاميذه، وكان بعض المحبين يضعون تقدماتهم فيه، ولكنه للأسف كان سارقا للصندوق، أى كان محبا للمال، ولم تجذبه محبة المسيح وكل التعاليم والمعجزات التى شاهدها. وعندما خابت آماله فى أن يصير المسيح ملكا أرضيا، ويملك هو معه ويحقق أطماعه المادية، باع أغلى شخصية أمامه، وهى المسيح، ليقتنى المال الذى صار عبدا له، وانتهز فرصة شر رؤساء اليهود ومحاولتهم التخلص منه، فذهب إليهم معلنا استعداده أن يسلمه لهم مقابل مقدار من المال، ففرحوا جدا، إذ يستطيعون بهذا القبض عليه بحيلة، ولا يحدث شغب فى الشعب. فعرضوا عليه ثمنا ضئيلا جدا، وهو ثلاثين من الفضة، فقبله لأنه محب للمال، فهو أغلى شىء فى نظره.

          عجيب أن المرأة تحب المسيح وتسكب الطيب عليه، أما التلميذ فيتذمر، بل يتطاول ويبيعه بثمن عبد!! فلا تنزعج إذا خانك إنسان، فقد فعلوا هكذا بسيدك يسوع المسيح. فاحتمل من أجله، وهو يسندك ويعوضك، وصَلِّ لأجل الخائن لعله يتوب.



(5) تقديم الفصح (ع 17-25):

17- وفى أول أيام الفطير، تقدم التلاميذ إلى يسوع قائلين له: "أين تريد أن نعد لك لتأكل الفصح؟" 18- فقال: "اذهبوا إلى المدينة، إلى فلان وقولوا له، المعلم يقول إن وقتى قريب، عندك أصنع الفصح مع تلاميذى." 19- ففعل التلاميذ كما أمرهم يسوع، وأعدوا الفصح. 20- ولما كان المساء، اتكأ مع الاثنى عشر. 21- وفيما هم يأكلون قال: "الحق أقول لكم، إن واحدا منكم يسلمنى." 22- فحزنوا جدا، وابتدأ كل واحد منهم يقول له: "هل أنا هو يا رب؟" 23- فأجاب وقال: "الذى يغمس يده معى فى الصَّحْفَةِ هو يسلمنى. 24- إن ابن الإنسان ماض كما هو مكتوب عنه. ولكن، ويل لذلك الرجل الذى به يُسَلَّمُ ابن الإنسان، كان خيرا لذلك الرجل لو لم يولد." 25- فأجاب يهوذا مسلمه وقال: "هل أنا هو يا سيدى؟" قال له: "أنت قلت."



ع17-19: "أول أيام الفطير": "أول" حسب الترجمة اليونانية "بروتو" أى قبل، وهى نفس الكلمة المذكورة فى (يو 1: 15)، عندما تكلم يوحنا المعمدان عن المسيح أنه كان قبله. ومعنى هذا أن المسيح عمل الفصح قبل الفصح اليهودى بيوم، والذى يسمى "عيد الفصح" أو "عيد الفطير"، لأنه يؤكل مع الفصح فطير بحسب الشريعة (خر 12: 8 و11). وفى نفس وقت تقديم اليهود فصحهم، كان المسيح يُصلب، لأنه هو الفصح الحقيقى المرموز إليه بالخروف المذبوح الذى يقدمه اليهود.

اقترب عيد الفصح، وكان كل يهودى يعمل الفصح داخل بيته مع أسرته. ولكن، واضح من سؤال التلاميذ للمسيح عن المكان الذى يختاره ليعمل الفصح فيه، أنه لم يكن له بيت خاص.

وقدم المسيح مفهوما جديدا للأسرة، ليس فقط المرتبطة جسديا، ولكن المرتبطة روحيا. فاجتمع الاثنا عشر ومعهم المسيح، رب الأسرة، أو رأس الجسد الذى هو الكنيسة. فقد أرسلهم إلى شخص معيّن، يقول التقليد إنه مرقس الرسول، حيث عمل الفصح فى بيته، فأعد أهل البيت الفصح مع التلاميذ بحسب الشريعة اليهودية، وهو رمز للمسيح المصلوب الذى سيقدم نفسه عن العالم كله فى اليوم التالى، أى الجمعة العظيمة.

"وقتى قريب": أى اقترب من وقت آلامه وصلبه الذى سيتم بعد يوم.

"أعدوا الفصح": الخروف المذبوح والأعشاب المرة، والأطباق وكؤوس الخمر... إلخ مما يلزم الفصح حسب الشريعة.



ع20-21: "المساء": من الساعة الثالثة إلى الخامسة مساءً، وهو ميعاد أكل الفصح حسب الشريعة (خر 12: 6).

فيما كان المسيح يأكل الفصح مع تلاميذه، وبينهم يهوذا الإسخريوطى الخائن الذى سيسلمه لليهود، كان يسوع يحمل قلب الأب نحوه، مهتما بخلاصه، وبرفق قال لتلاميذه أن أحدهم سيسلمه لليهود، ولم يذكر اسمه لعل قلبه ينخسه ويتوب.

وقد حدثت يوم الخميس مجموعة أحداث، وهى:

(1)      إعداد الفصح.

(2)      خلاف بين التلاميذ حول من هو الأعظم فيهم (لو 22: 24).

(3)      أكل الفصح.

(4)      غسل أرجل التلاميذ أثناء أكل الفصح.

(5)      إعلان المسيح أن أحد تلاميذه سيسلمه.

(6)      العشاء الربانى وتأسيس سر الأفخارستيا.

(7)      المسيح يخبر تلاميذه أنهم سيتركوه وبطرس سينكره.

(8)      خطاب المسيح الوداعى وصلاته المذكوران فى (يو 14 – 17).

(9)      الترنم والخروج من المدينة.

(10)    صلاة المسيح فى جَثْسَيْمَانِى.

(11)    القبض على المسيح.

           إن الله يرسل لك تنبيهات ورسائل كثيرة برفق، لعلك تتوب. فلا تهمل محبته الرقيقة، فتخسر حياتك بعيدا عنه مثل يهوذا.



ع22-23: تأثر التلاميذ بخبر أن أحدهم سيخونه، وحتى لا يتركهم المسيح يتشككون فى أنفسهم، أعطى علامة لمن سيسلمه، وحتى ينبّه يهوذا مرة ثانية لعله يتوب. وكانت العلامة أن يمد الخائن يده فى الصَّحْفَةِ التى يأكل فيها المسيح ويأكل منها. ولكن، للأسف، لم ينتبه يهوذا وأكل من الطبق. ومن حزن التلاميذ، لم ينتبهوا لهذه العلامة، فلم يكلموا يهوذا.

وكان من عادة اليهود أن رئيس المتكأ يقدم اللقمة للشخص العظيم الجالس على المائدة، فهكذا كانت العلامة إكراما ومحبة ليهوذا مقدمة من المسيح، لعلها تخجله وتنخس قلبه فيتوب عن شره، فقد مد يهوذا يده فى طبق المسيح، فمد المسيح يده وأعطاه اللقمة.

وواضح أن اللقمة من طعام الفصح، وبعدها خرج يهوذا ولم يأكل من العشاء الربانى.



ع24: نبّه المسيح يهوذا للمرة الثالثة، معلنا الويل لهذا الخائن، فعذابه الأبدى سيكون شديدا، بل يا ليته لم يولد، حتى لا يصنع هذه الخيانة العظيمة. وقد أوضح المسيح أنه ينبغى أن يسَلّم لليهود ويموت بإرادته بواسطة أحد أحبائه الذى يخونه (مز 41: 9)، حتى يطمئن تلاميذه أنه يفعل هذا لخلاصهم وخلاص البشرية كلها، ولكنه هنا فقط ينبّه يهوذا ويعطيه فرصة للتوبة ومراجعة نفسه.



ع25: تجاسر يهوذا (ليس عن توبة بل عن رياء) وسأل المسيح: "هل أنا هو (الذى يسلمك) يا سيدى؟" فرد عليه المسيح، كتنبيه رابع له: "أنت قلت." وهو تعبير يهودى معناه الموافقة. ولم ينتبه يهوذا، لأن محبة المال كانت قد أعمت عينيه، وكذا لم ينتبه ويفهم التلاميذ، لدهشتهم أن يكون أحدهم هو مسلّمه، ولانغماسهم فى الحزن على ما سيتم لمعلمهم.

           أسرع اليوم للتوبة والاعتراف ما دام لك فرصة، قبل أن يأتى يوم تفقد فيه إحساسك بالتوبة مهما كانت التحذيرات الإلهية لك.



(6) سر الشكر (ع 26-30):

26- وفيما هم يأكلون، أخذ يسوع الخبز، وبارك وكَسَّرَ، وأعطى التلاميذ، وقال: "خذوا، كلوا، هذا هو جسدى." 27- وأخذ الكأس، وشكر، وأعطاهم قائلا: "اشربوا منها كلكم. 28- لأن هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد، الذى يسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا. 29- وأقول لكم، إنى من الآن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا، إلى ذلك اليوم، حينما أشربه معكم جديدا فى ملكوت أبى." 30- ثم سبحوا وخرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون.

ع26-28: بعد أن انتهى المسيح من أكل الفصح مع تلاميذه، أسس سر الشكر، أى أعطاهم جسده ودمه الأقدسين، فأخذ خبزا وباركه وحوّله إلى جسده، وأعطاهم ليأكلوا، معلنا أن هذا هو جسده الحقيقى. وكذلك الكأس أيضا، حوّل الخمر التى فيها إلى دمه، معلنا أنه سيُسفَك من أجل البشرية كلها على الصليب.

وهكذا أعطى كنيسته أعظم الأسرار، وهو سر التناول، لنتحد به على مر الأزمنة، فلا نرى فقط المسيح كما رآه أهل زمانه، بل نلمسه ويدخل فينا، ويتحد بنا فيحيا فينا ونحن فيه، ونتحد أيضا مع بعضنا البعض بتناول كل واحد من جسده ودمه، فنصير كلنا أعضاء فى جسده الذى هو الكنيسة.

"فيما هم يأكلون": أى بعد انتهائهم من أكل الفصح مباشرة، أسس سر الأفخارستيا (الشكر)، لأن الفصح رمز له.

"الخبز": وهو خبز مختمر، لأننا قبل الفصح بيوم. ولذا فالكنيسة تقدم على المذبح خبزا مختمرا وليس فطيرا، لأن المسيح حمل خطايانا التى يشير إليها الخمير، ومات على الصليب، فمحا عنا كل عقاب.

"التلاميذ": يمثلون كنيسة العهد الجديد كلها، ولذا ففى طقس القداس، يقسم الكاهن جسد المسيح إلى 12 جزءا يمثلون الاثنى عشر تلميذا حول الجزء الأوسط المسمى الجزء السيدى، أى الأسباديكون، أى المسيح وسط شعبه، أو المسيح رأس الكنيسة.

"دمى": الذى ترمز إليه دماء الحيوانات فى العهد القديم، وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة (عب 9: 22).

"العهد الجديد": كان الدم يستخدم قديما لتثبيت العهود بسفك دم الحيوانات، كما حدث مع إبراهيم (تك 15: 9-19).

"كثيرين": إعلان أن فداء المسيح للعالم كله، وكل من يؤمن به ويتناول من هذا الدم، ينال الخلاص من خطاياه.

"مغفرة الخطايا": تأكيد أن سر الشكر يغفر الخطايا، مشتركا بهذا مع سر التوبة والاعتراف.



ع29: يعلن المسيح حقيقة جديدة لتلاميذه ولكل المؤمنين به، وهو أنه لن يعمل سر الشكر ثانية على الأرض، أى لن يحوّل نتاج الكرمة، وهو الخمر، إلى دمه، حتى يشربه مع أولاده فى الملكوت الأبدى، ولكن بشكل جديد يناسب وجودهم فى الروح، أى يمتد حبنا واتحادنا ونمونا فى معرفة المسيح بالملكوت الأبدى، ليس بتناول خبز وخمر يتحولان إلى جسده ودمه، ولكن نتحد به بطريقة روحية تناسب حالتنا الروحية فى السماء.

"اليوم": يوم اجتماعى معكم فى الملكوت الأبدى.

ع30: "سبحوا": كان اليهود معتادين أن يسبحوا بالمزمورين 115 و116 فى نهاية أكلهم الفصح. وبعد تسبيحهم، حدثهم المسيح حديثا طويلا، ثم صلى صلاته الشفاعية (يو 14-17).

قدموا صلوات وتسابيح تليق بسر الشكر، كما يحدث فى القداس الإلهى أثناء توزيع الأسرار المقدسة، وخرج معهم إلى جبل الزيتون المجاور لأورشليم، حيث اعتاد أن يقضى معهم فترات خلوة هادئة، وذلك ليودعهم الوداع الأخير قبل أن يموت.

           لم يكتف المسيح بعظات وتوصيات لك، بل يعطيك القوة لتنفيذها، وهى جسده ودمه اللذان تتناولهما ويتحدان بك، فيعملا فيك لتنفيذ كلامه، فتصير أصعب الوصايا سهلة بقوته.

فاحرص على التناول بمداومة من الأسرار المقدسة، لأنها أكبر قوة فى العالم تحفظك من حروب إبليس وتنميك فى معرفة الله كل يوم.



(7) التلاميذ يشكّون فى المسيح (ع 31-35):

31- حينئذ قال لهم يسوع: "كلكم تشكّون فىَّ فى هذه الليلة، لأنه مكتوب أنى أضرب الراعى، فتتبدد خراف الرعية. 32- ولكن بعد قيامى، أسبقكم إلى الجليل." 33- فأجاب بطرس وقال له: "وإن شك فيك الجميع، فأنا لا أشك أبدا." 34- قال له يسوع: "الحق أقول لك، إنك فى هذه الليلة، قبل أن يصيح ديك، تنكرنى ثلاث مرات." 35- قال له بطرس: "ولو اضطررت أن أموت معك، لا أنكرك." هكذا قال أيضا جميع التلاميذ.



ع31: فيما كان المسيح سائرا مع تلاميذه إلى جبل الزيتون، أخبرهم بحقيقة مُرّة، وهى شكهم فيه أنه هو المسيح المخلّص، إذ كانوا ما زالوا يفكرون فيه كملك أرضى، فعندما يروه يُقبَض عليه، يشكون فيه. وهذا إتمام لنبوات العهد القديم، أن يضرب الشيطان الراعى بالقبض عليه وصلبه، فتتبدد رعيته (زك 13: 7).

ولكن، إذ ضرب الشيطان المسيح بصلبه، حوّل المسيح هذه الضربة على الشيطان فقيده بصليبه، وجمع كل أولاده ليخلّصهم ويفديهم.

"الراعى": هو المسيح.

"الرعية": هم تلاميذ المسيح.



ع32: رغم الحقيقة المُرّة، وهى شك تلاميذ المسيح المقرّبين إليه فيه، فهو سيتمم خلاصهم على الصليب، ويموت، ويقوم من الأموات، ويظهر لهم فى الجليل حيث تعوّد أن يسير معهم فى الحقول من مدينة إلى أخرى. فهو يشجعهم مرة أخرى بأنه سيقوم، ولكنهم للأسف لم يستوعبوا كلامه؛ وكرر المسيح أنه سيظهر لهم فى الجليل عند ظهوره بعد قيامته للمجدلية (ص 28: 7،10).

           الله الحنون يحبك رغم ضعف إيمانك، ويشجعك بكلامه وعطاياه. فاثبت أثناء الضيقة، واثقا أنه سيسندك ويظهر فى حياتك واضحا.



ع33-34: اندفع بطرس بعاطفة بشرية، يعلن إيمانه بالمسيح وثباته فيه مهما كانت الظروف، وحتى لو شك فيه الجميع. فأوضح له المسيح أنه، لضعفه، لن يحتمل مواجهة الموقف الصعب، وهو القبض عليه لقتله. وحينئذ، أى فى هذه الليلة، قبل أن يصيح ديك، سينكره، ليس فقط مرة واحدة، بل ثلاث مرات، تأكيدا لضعفه البشرى.

فكلام بطرس يُظهر محبته للمسيح، ولكن، فى نفس الوقت، يُظهر خطأه فى الاندفاع والكبرياء بشعوره أنه أفضل من غيره فى ثبات إيمانه.



ع35: أكد بطرس تمسكه بالمسيح ولو إلى الموت، وكذلك أيضا جميع التلاميذ. ولم يجيبهم المسيح، حتى يتبيّنوا بأنفسهم مدى ضعفهم، إذ ساعة الضيقة، عند القبض عليه، هرب الكل وتركوه (ع56).

           اطلب معونة الروح القدس فتسندك وقت الضيقة حتى تتمسك بإيمانك، فصعب عليك أن تواجه الضيقة وحدك.



(8) الصلاة فى جَثْسَيْمَانِى (ع 36-46):

36- حينئذ، جاء معهم يسوع إلى ضيعة يقال لها جَثْسَيْمَانِى، فقال للتلاميذ: "اجلسوا ههنا، حتى أمضى وأصَلّى هناك." 37- ثم أخذ معه بطرس وابنى زَبَْدِى، وابتدأ يحزن ويكتئب. 38- فقال لهم: "نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت، اُمكثوا ههنا واسهروا معى." 39- ثم تقدم قليلا، وَخَرَّ على وجهه، وكان يصَلّى قائلا: "يا أبتاه، إن أمكن، فَلْتَعْبُرْ عنى هذه الكأس. ولكن، ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت." 40- ثم جاء إلى التلاميذ، فوجدهم نياما، فقال لبطرس: "أهكذا ما قدرتم أن تسهروا معى ساعة واحدة؟ 41- اسهروا وصَلّوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربة. أما الروح فنشيط، وأما الجسد فضعيف." 42- فمضى أيضا ثانية، وصَلّى قائلا: "يا أبتاه، إن لم يمكن أن تَعْبُرَ عنى هذه الكأس إلا أن أشربها، فلتكن مشيئتك." 43- ثم جاء فوجدهم أيضا نياما، إذ كانت أعينهم ثقيلة. 44- فتركهم، ومضى أيضا وصَلّى ثالثة، قائلا ذلك الكلام بعينه. 45- ثم جاء إلى تلاميذه، وقال لهم: "ناموا الآن واستريحوا، هوذا الساعة قد اقتربت، وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى أيدى الخطاة. 46- قوموا ننطلق، هوذا الذى يسلمنى قد اقترب."

ع36-38: "ضيعة": حقل أو مكان فيه زراعات، ويبدو أن صاحبها كان يعرف المسيح، فاعتاد أن يذهب هناك مع تلاميذه.

"ههنا": غالبا عند مدخل البستان.

"تلاميذه": يقصد الثمانية تلاميذ، لأن يهوذا قد تركهم. والثلاثة، أى بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، سيدخلون معه فى البستان.

"حتى الموت": شدة الحزن يمكن أن تؤدى إلى الموت، فهو يعبّر عن صعوبة الأحزان التى يشعر بها.

وصل المسيح مع تلاميذه إلى جبل الزيتون فى بستان، يبدو أنه قد تعوّد أن يختلى معهم فيه، ويسمى بستان جَثْسَيْمَانِى، ومعناه "معصرة الزيت"، وهو قريب من أورشليم، وترك تلاميذه ليختلوا أو يصلّوا، وتقدم معه الثلاثة المقربون، بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا ابنى زَبَْدِى، ليصلّوا على انفراد، فقد كان لهؤلاء الثلاثة قامة روحية، فيستطيع أن يكشف لهم ما فى نفسه، فقال لهم: "نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت."

وهذا الحزن كان لأنه، البار ، سيحمل خطايا العالم كله، فكيف يتفق البر مع الخطية؟! كم هو مؤلم للنفس والروح، بالإضافة لحزنه على اليهود الذين سيرفضونه، ويصلبونه، وهو يطلب خلاصهم.

وطلب من تلاميذه الثلاثة أن يصلّوا، بل يستمروا فى الصلاة بسهر ويقظة.

تأثر التلاميذ، وإن كانوا لم يفهموا بالضبط كل أبعاد هذا الحزن، لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد حلّ عليهم بعد ليفهموا الخلاص المقدَّم لهم.

هذا يؤكد ناسوت المسيح، إذ احتاج نفسيا لأصدقائه المقرّبين، وهم التلاميذ، أن يصلّوا معه فى البستان، والثلاثة تلاميذ على وجه الخصوص يكونون أقرب إليه فى عمق البستان.



ع39: بعد ذلك، ترك التلاميذ الثلاثة وتقدَّم وحده ليصلّى، وقد ابتعد عن تلاميذه حتى لا يزعجهم إذا رأوا شدة حزنه. وكان يشعر بصعوبة كأس الآلام، ليس فقط الجسدية فى الصلب والموت، بل بالأحرى النفسية عندما يتركه الجميع، والأكثر منها الروحية بحمله خطايا العالم وهو البار القدّوس. وهذا تأكيد لناسوته الذى يتألم جسديا ونفسيا، ولكى يُظهر مدى طاعته وخضوعه لإرادة اللاهوت الذى فيه، فيتحدث مع الآب قائلا لتكن لا إرادتى بل إرادتك.

"خَرَّ على وجهه": وهنا، يعلمنا طقس الصلاة والمطانيات، أى السجود والتذلل أمام الله فى الضيقات، ليسندنا بنعمته.

"أبتاه": إعلان عن أهمية الشعور بأبوة الله فى الصلاة، حتى تسندنا فى ضيقاتنا.

"الكأس": الآلام التى سيقابلها.

           من حقك أن تصرخ نحو الله فى كل ضيقاتك، وتطلب ما تحتاجه، ولكن تلحقها سريعا بصلاة "لتكن مشيئتك"، فتُسلّم حياتك له، وتتركه، وهو الآب الحنون، يختار لك ما يناسبك، ويسندك فى ضيقاتك.



ع40-41: "التلاميذ": أى الثلاثة، بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا.

"ساعة واحدة": فترة قصيرة، وليس بالتحديد ساعة زمنية.

بعد أن صلّى وحده، عاد إلى تلاميذه الثلاثة، فوجدهم نياما من التعب والحزن، فأيقظهم ليصلّوا بعد أن عاتبهم برفق لنومهم، موجها كلامه لبطرس: "أهكذا ما قدرتم أن تسهروا معى ساعة واحدة؟"

وأعلن أهمية الصلاة مع اليقظة الروحية، حتى لا يسقطنا إبليس فى تجارب وخطايا. وأكّد أيضا أن الروح، إذا كان نشيطا ويهتم بالصلاة، يمكن أن يسند الجسد الضعيف المائل للكسل والراحة. فهو، برفق، يشجعهم أن أرواحهم يمكن أن تكون نشيطة، فتسند جسدهم الضعيف من التعب والحزن.

           أكمل صلواتك وقراءاتك ليلا مهما كنت مرهقا، فالله يفرح بمحبتك مهما كان تركيزك فيها ضعيفا.



ع42-44: عاد المسيح ليصلّى وحده بنفس الكلام، ورجع إلى تلاميذه فوجدهم نياما مرة ثانية. وهذا يؤكد أنهم فى ساعة الضيقة لم يستطيعوا الوقوف معه؛ وكم زاد هذا من أحزانه. ولكنه لم يكِلّ، بل ذهب للمرة الثالثة يصلّى بنفس المعنى.

           ثابر فى صلواتك وعلاقتك بالله، وتمسك بمبادئك مهما تخلى عنك من حولك أو حتى قاوموك، فالمسيح يعلمك أهمية اللجاجة فى الصلاة، خاصة فى وقت الضيقات.



ع45-46: عندما عاد إليهم، عاتبهم باستنكار للمرة الثالثة، ليس فقط الثلاثة، بل كل التلاميذ، قائلا: "ناموا الآن واستريحوا." فبدأوا ينتبهون؛ حينئذ قال لهم أن ساعة القبض عليه وبداية دخوله فى آلام الصلب قد أتت، وناداهم للاستيقاظ بسرعة، لأن يهوذا الذى سيسلمه لليهود قد اقترب مع جند الهيكل للقبض عليه.

يلاحظ: أن جند الهيكل هؤلاء كانوا من اليهود وليسوا من الرومان، فهم شعبة من الحراس عينهم الكهنة للمحافظة على نظام الهيكل، إذ لم يكن مسموحا فى الشريعة بدخول الجند الرومان للهيكل حتى لا يتنجس.



(9) القبض على المسيح (ع 47-56):

47- وفيما هو يتكلم، إذا يهوذا، أحد الاثنى عشر، قد جاء ومعه جمع كثير بسيوف وَعِصِىٍّ من عند رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب. 48- والذى أسلمه، أعطاهم علامة قائلا: "الذى أقبّله هو هو، أمسِكوه." 49- فللوقت، تقدم إلى يسوع وقال: "السلام يا سيدى." وقبّله. 50- فقال له يسوع: "يا صاحب، لماذا جئت؟" حينئذ، تقدموا وألقوا الأيادى على يسوع وأمسَكوه. 51- وإذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع، مد يده واستل سيفه، وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة، فقطع أذنه. 52- فقال له يسوع: "رد سيفك إلى مكانه. لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف، بالسيف يهلِكون. 53- أتظن أنى لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلى أبى، فيقدم لى أكثر من اثنى عشر جيشا من الملائكة. 54- فكيف تكمل الكتب إنه هكذا ينبغى أن يكون؟" 55- فى تلك الساعة، قال يسوع للجموع: "كأنه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصى لتأخذونى. كل يوم كنت أجلس معكم أعلم فى الهيكل، ولم تمسكونى. 56- وأما هذا كله فقد كان، لكى تكمل كتب الأنبياء." حينئذ، تركه التلاميذ كلهم وهربوا.



ع47-49: "أحد الاثنى عشر": إظهارا لخيانته، إذ هو من المقرّبين، فكيف يخون سيده؟!

"جمع": يشمل جند الهيكل اليهود وجند الرومان المكلفين بحراسة الهيكل من الخارج، وجند رئيس الكهنة، وبعض التابعين للكهنة الذين يقاومون المسيح.

"كثير": حضر عدد كبير لضمان القبض على المسيح، لئلا يقاوم تلاميذه ومحبوه ذلك.

"شيوخ الشعب": بعض أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم.

"قبّله": استخدم يهوذا تعبير المحبة وهو القبلة برياء، ليتمم خيانته بالقبض على المسيح.

فيما كان المسيح يوقظ تلاميذه، أقبل تلميذه يهوذا الإسخريوطى ومعه عدد كبير من الجنود مسلحين بسيوف وَعِصِىٍّ، وأعطى السلام للمسيح وقبّله، وكانت هذه هى العلامة المتفق عليها، أى القبض على من يقبّله، وذلك للتأكيد، فالمسيح معروف عند الجموع، ولكن حتى لا يخطئ رجال رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب ويقبضوا على آخر يشبهه.

ع50: عاتب المسيح يهوذا ونبهه، فقد يتوب، سائلا إياه: "يا صاحب، لماذا جئت؟" لعله يخجل مما يصنعه (وهو خيانة المسيح وتسليمه لليهود)، ولكنه للأسف استمر فى شره، وأمر الجمع الذين معه فقبضوا على المسيح.

           لا تتهاون بفرص التوبة المتوالية التى يسمح بها الله لك، حتى لا يكون لك مصير يهوذا فى النهاية.



ع51-52: "واحد": هو بطرس (يو 18: 10-11)، ولم يذكره متى خوفا عليه من اضطهاد اليهود، أما يوحنا فذكره لأنه كتب إنجيله بعد خراب أورشليم، ولم يعد هناك خوف بعد انكسار قوة اليهود.

"قطع أذنه": بطرس صياد سمك، وليس له خبرة فى استخدام السيف، فلم يستطع أن يصيب إلا أذن هذا العبد فقطعها.

"مكانه": أى غِمْدِهِ (جرابه).

اضطرب بطرس عندما رأى معلمه وحبيبه يُقبض عليه، فاندفع وأخذ سيفا، لأنه كان مع التلاميذ سيفان كما ذُكر فى (لو 22: 38). وفى محاولة للدفاع عن المسيح، قطع أذن عبد رئيس الكهنة المسمى مَلْخُسَ (يو 18: 10)، لكن المسيح أمره أن يعيد سيفه إلى غِمْدِهِ، وأعلن أن من يحيا بالعنف سيقاسى من العنف.

وقد أراد المسيح أن ينزع الشر من قلب بطرس وكل تلاميذه نحو من يعاديهم، فقد جاء ليثَبّت المحبة فى قلوب أولاده حتى نحو الأعداء، وليؤكد أن المحبة أقوى من العنف. وقد استطاع بموته، المزمع أن يتم، أن يدوس الموت، ويخلّص أولاده من خطاياهم، ويقيّد إبليس ثم يقوم منتصرا، معلنا نصرة الحب وقوته.



ع53-54: "أتظن": بمعنى: هل تشك فى قدرتى بعد أن رأيت معجزاتى الكثيرة؟

"اثنى عشر جيشا من الملائكة": أى بدلا من الاثنى عشر تلميذا الضعفاء.

نبه المسيح بطرس وكل التلاميذ إلى قوته العظيمة، فجند السماء كلهم تحت طاعته، أى الملائكة الذين كل ملاك فيهم له قوة أكثر من جميع البشر، يستطيع أن يطلب أكثر من اثنى عشر جيشا منهم، ويقصد عددا وفيرا جدا. ولكنه، بإرادته، يسلّم نفسه ويموت ليخلّص أولاده، كما كتبت النبوات عنه فى العهد القديم، مثل (إش 53: 7).

ع55: عاتب المسيح أيضا الجمع على خروجهم بالليل ومعهم سيوف وعصى للقبض عليه، كأنهم يقبضون على لص هارب، مع أنه كان معهم كل يوم يعظ فى الهيكل وسط الجموع، وذلك ليُظهر خداعهم وضعفهم، فقد أتوا للقبض عليه بعيدا عن الجموع حتى لا يقاومهم أحد؛ ولعله بهذا العتاب أراد أن يعطيهم فرصة للتوبة أيضا.

"كل يوم": أى أيام كثيرة، كان يعلّم فيها جهارا فى الهيكل.

"أجلس": أى أعلّم فى هدوء، ولا أصنع شغبا مما يفعله المجرمون.

"أعلم فى الهيكل": أى جهارا بوضوح أمام الكل، فلا يحتاج الأمر أن تأتوا ليلا كأنى هارب من العدالة.

"لم تمسكونى": لأنه ليس لديكم أية تهم علىَّ، ولخوفكم من الشعب الذى يعتبرنى معلما عظيما.



ع56: أكد المسيح أن ما يفعلونه هو إتمام لنبوات الأنبياء، وعندما قبضوا عليه، خاف التلاميذ كلهم وهربوا، حتى لا يُقبَض عليهم، فقد ضاع ملجأهم وقوتهم، إذ كانوا يظنون أنه يحميهم من بطش الرومان واليهود (إش 63: 3 و5). وطبعا، ترْكهم للمسيح سبب له ألما نفسيا، لتراجعهم عن وعودهم ألا يتركوه حتى ولو إلى الموت. لكن، بمحبته، التمس لهم العذر، إذ سامحهم على ضعفهم بعد قيامته.

           لا تنزعج إذا تركك الأحباء ساعة الضيقة، فالله لن يتركك. ولا تغضب منهم، بل التمس لهم العذر، وهو الضعف البشرى.



(10) المحاكمة الدينية (ع 57-68):

57- والذين أمسكوا يسوع، مضوا به إلى قيافا رئيس الكهنة، حيث اجتمع الكتبة والشيوخ. 58- وأما بطرس، فتبعه من بعيد إلى دار رئيس الكهنة، فدخل إلى داخل وجلس بين الخدام لينظر النهاية. 59- وكان رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والمجمع كله يطلبون شهادة زور على يسوع لكى يقتلوه، 60- فلم يجدوا. ومع أنه جاء شهود زور كثيرون، لم يجدوا. ولكن، أخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور، 61- وقالا: "هذا قال إنى أقدر أن أنقض هيكل الله، وفى ثلاثة أيام أبنيه." 62- فقام رئيس الكهنة وقال له: "أما تجيب بشىء، ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك؟" 63- وأما يسوع فكان ساكتا. فأجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له: "أستحلفك بالله الحى أن تقول لنا، هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟" 64- قال له يسوع: "أنت قلت. وأيضا أقول لكم، من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة، وآتيا على سحاب السماء." 65- فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه، قائلا: "قد جدّف. ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود، ها قد سمعتم تجديفه. 66- ماذا ترون؟" فأجابوا وقالوا: "إنه مستوجب الموت." 67- حينئذ بصقوا فى وجهه ولكموه، وآخرون لطموه، 68- قائلين: "تنبأ لنا أيها المسيح، من ضربك؟"



ع57: تم اقتياد يسوع إلى دار قيافا رئيس الكهنة، حيث اجتمع الكتبة والشيوخ تمهيدا لمحاكمته (اُنظر تفسير ع66).



ع58: رغم ضعف التلاميذ وهروبهم، فإن محبة بطرس قد دفعته لأن يتبع الجمع الذى قبض على المسيح، ويدخل ويجلس فى الساحة الخارجية لبيت رئيس الكهنة، ليعلم ماذا يصنعون بمعلمه.

وكذلك تبعه يوحنا تلميذه الذى استطاع أن يدخل داخل البيت، إذ كانت له علاقة برئيس الكهنة (يو 18: 15)، ولكنهما، رغم محبتهما، لم يستطيعا أن يدافعا عنه لضعفهما البشرى.



ع59-61: عجز اليهود طوال حياة المسيح أن يجدوا خطأ واحدا فيه، رغم محاولاتهم الكثيرة لاصطياده بكلمة. وفى هذه المحاكمة، كانوا مصرين أن يجدوا فيه أى خطأ، ولو بشهادة زور. فجمعوا كثيرين ليلفقوا له التهم الباطلة، ولكنهم لم يتفقوا، وظهر كذبهم أمام الحاضرين، فلم يستطيعوا الاستناد على كل الشهادات الزور.

ثم قام فى النهاية رجلان، يشهدان على المسيح شهادة زور، وهى قوله أنه يستطيع هدم هيكل سليمان ثم يبنيه فى ثلاثة أيام. وهذا لم يحدث، بل إنه قال لتلاميذه: "انقضوا هذا الهيكل، وفى ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو 2: 19). وكان المسيح يقصد هيكل جسده، أى أنهم يصلبونه، ويقوم فى اليوم الثالث. ولم يستطيعا إثبات شهادتهما، فصار المجمع كله فى حيرة، وعجز عن اتهام المسيح.

وقد فهم الكهنة كلام المسيح أنه قاله عن جسده وليس عن الهيكل، بدليل كلامهم مع بيلاطس بعد موت المسيح، عندما قالوا: "تذكرنا أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حي، إنى بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم" (ص 27: 63).

"شاهدا زور": لأن عدد اثنين هو أقل عدد لاعتماد الشهادة بحسب الشريعة.

ع62: احتار رئيس الكهنة، إذ لم يجد أية تهمة على المسيح، فسأله لماذا لا يجيب على الشهادة التى قدمها الشاهدان، لعله يجد فى إجابته أى خطأ يدينه عليه.



ع63: "استحلفك": أى القسم بالله كما تنص الشريعة لتأكيد الكلام.

كان المسيح صامتا، ولم يرد على كل الاتهامات الباطلة، لأنه يعرف كراهيتهم ومقاومتهم له، وأنهم لا يريدون أن يعرفوا الحق.

وفى حيرة وضيق، سأله رئيس الكهنة هل هو المسيا المنتظر، أى المسيح ابن الله؟ وللأسف، لم يكن يقصد أن يفهم، لأن النبوات التى يعرفها فى الكتب المقدسة تؤكد أنه هو، ولكنه كان يريد أن يمسك أى خطأ عليه، مثل الادعاء أنه المسيح وهو مجرد رجل عادى.



ع64: رد عليه المسيح قائلا: "أنت قلت"، أى الموافقة. وقد أجاب بهذا ليُنهى حيرتهم، ويعطيهم فرصة ودليلا ليصلبوه ويقتلوه، فهو يسلّم نفسه بإرادته لأجل خلاصنا.

بل أعلن بوضوح لاهوته قائلا أنه سيجلس عن يمين العظمة الإلهية، أى فى كمال القوة والمجد الإلهى، ويظل فى مجده حتى مجيئه الثانى على سحاب السماء ليدين العالم حسبما ذكرت النبوات (مز 110: 1)، وكما أعلن بنفسه فى حديثه عن الدينونة (ص 24: 30).

"من الآن": أى بعد ساعات، سيتمم الفداء على الصليب، ويرتفع إلى مجده فى السماء.

"ابن الإنسان": أى الذى ترونه فىَّ من صورة الضعف كإنسان، سيتحوّل بعد ساعات إلى مجده السماوى، وهو الذى سيدينكم. فإن كنتم تحاكموننى الآن، فأنا سأحاكمكم حكما أبديا فى اليوم الأخير.



ع65: أخيرا وجد رئيس الكهنة سببا للحكم عليه بالموت، فمزق ثيابه تعبيرا عن ضيقه لهذا التجديف. وكان هذا التمزيق معناه نهاية الكهنوت اليهودى، ليبدأ الكهنوت المسيحى بالمسيح رئيس الكهنة الذى قدّم نفسه ذبيحة على الصليب، مخلّصا لكل المؤمنين به.

وهذا يُظهر مدى شر رئيس الكهنة، الذى لم يفحص هل هو المسيح ابن الله أم لا، بل اعتبر كلامه تجديفا، واتخذها فرصة للحكم عليه، وهيَّج المجمع لإصدار حكم الموت على المسيح.

ع66: طلب رئيس الكهنة من المجمع أن يحكموا على المسيح، فأصدروا حكمهم عليه بالموت باعتباره مجدفا، والشريعة تقضى برجم المجدف، ولكنهم لم يرجموه خوفا من الشعب، بل طلبوا تأييد السلطة المدنية لحكم الموت، ونالوا ذلك عن طريق بيلاطس الذى أمر بصلبه، لأن الرومان يحكمون بالصلب على المجرمين.

وجدير بالذكر أنه قد تمت محاكمة المسيح ست مرات:

الأولى: فى بيت حَنَّانَ حما قَيَافَا ورئيس الكهنة السابق (يو 18: 19-24).

الثانية: المذكورة فى (ع57)، وكانت فى بيت قَيَافَا رئيس الكهنة الحالى، حيث اجتمع الكهنة والكتبة وشيوخ الشعب، ليحاكموه ويمسكوا أخطاء عليه بحسب ناموسهم، فتكون لهم حجة فى قتله.

وحوكم المحاكمة الثالثة فى صباح يوم الجمعة (ص 27: 1-2)، أمام مجمع السنهدريم، لأنه لا يصح بحسب الشريعة إصدار الحكم ليلا، فاعتمدوا حكم قَيَافَا فى صباح الجمعة (يو 18: 28).

ثم تمت محاكمته مدنيا ثلاث مرات أخرى، اثنتين أمام بيلاطس (ص 27: 2-24؛ مر 15: 1-15)، وواحدة أمام هيرودس (لو 23: 6-12).



ع67-68: بدأ الاستهزاء بالمسيح وتعذيبه، فبصق جنود رؤساء الكهنة عليه ولكموه، وغطوا وجهه ثم لطموه، قائلين: "تنبأ لنا أيها المسيح من ضربك." أى أنه يدّعى النبوة وهو رجل ضعيف لا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه.

†        احتمل المسيح كل العذاب الجسدى والنفسى فى صمت من أجل محبته لنا. فتذكّر أن خطاياك هى التى سببت لفاديك كل هذه الإهانات، حتى ترفضها فى خزى وخجل، فتتوب، ويغفر لك الله.



(11) إنكار بطرس (ع 69-75):

69- أما بطرس، فكان جالسا خارجا فى الدار. فجاءت إليه جارية، قائلة: "وأنت كنت مع يسوع الجليلى." 70- فأنكر قدام الجميع، قائلا: "لست أدرى ما تقولين!" 71- ثم، إذ خرج إلى الدهليز، رأته أخرى، فقالت للذين هناك: "وهذا كان مع يسوع الناصرى." 72- فأنكر أيضا بِقَسَمٍ: "إنى لست أعرف الرجل." 73- وبعد قليل، جاء القيام وقالوا لبطرس: "حقا أنت أيضا منهم، فإن لغتك تظهرك." 74- فابتدأ حينئذ يلعن ويحلف: "إنى لا أعرف الرجل." وللوقت صاح الديك. 75- فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذى قال له، إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرنى ثلاث مرات؛ فخرج إلى خارج وبكى بكاء مرا.



ع69-70: فيما كان بطرس جالسا فى الساحة الخارجية لبيت رئيس الكهنة، رأته جارية فقالت للجالسين أنه من تلاميذ المسيح، وقد رأته معه وسط الجموع عندما كان يعلّم ويصنع معجزات. أما بطرس فأنكر ذلك، معلنا أنه لا يعلم شيئا عن المسيح، قائلا: "لست أدرى ما تقولين!"، وذلك ليحمى نفسه من بطشهم والقبض عليه. وقد صاح الديك هنا لأول مرة (مر 14: 68)، وكان ذلك نحو منتصف الليل، فى بداية محاكمة المسيح فى بيت قيافا، والتى استمرت حوالى ثلاث ساعات، وهذا هو الإنكار الأول.



ع71-72: خاف بطرس وقام من مكانه، ووقف فى دهليز، أى ممر خارج البيت، فرأته جارية أخرى، لعلها سمعت كلام الجارية الأولى، وقالت للواقفين أنه من تابعى يسوع. أما بطرس فأنكر، بل أخذ يقسم أنه لا يعرفه، وهذا هو الإنكار الثانى. وقد بدأت المرارة داخل قلبه بعد سماعه صياح الديك، فهو يتمزق بين خوفه من اليهود وضيقه من نفسه لإنكاره المسيح.

ع73: ثم جاءت مجموعة من الرجال الواقفين فى الساحة الخارجية، ورأوه يتكلم مع الجارية، فشهدوا أنه من تلاميذ المسيح، والدليل لغته التى ينطقها، فهى مثل أهل الجليل، فطريقة النطق تختلف من منطقة إلى أخرى.

ويُفهم من باقى الأناجيل أن كثيرين عرفوه وأعلنوا أنه من تلاميذ يسوع، أى حاصروه بالاتهامات، أما هو فرد عليهم بالإنكار.



ع74: أخذ بطرس ينكر ويحلف مؤكدا أنه لا يعرفه، بل لعن المسيح لتأكيد إنكاره، حتى ينجى نفسه من أيديهم.

وبهذا، أنكر المسيح لثالث مرة. وهنا، صاح الديك صياحه الثانى، وكان ذلك فى الهزيع الثانى، أى حوالى الساعة الثالثة صباحا.

           إن الخوف يُفقد الإنسان اتزانه، فيسقط بسهولة فى خطايا كثيرة... تمسّك بالله واطلب معونته، فتهرب من الخوف وكل الخطايا التابعة له.

ع75: عندما صاح الديك، تذكر بطرس تنبيه المسيح له، أنه سينكره، فأفاق لنفسه، وخرج من دار رئيس الكهنة، وقد شعر بخيانته للمسيح حبيبه ومعلمه، وقدم توبة من القلب فى دموع كثيرة.

فرغم أن المسيح لم يكن قد قام من الأموات وأظهر قوته، ولكن الحب حرك بطرس، فندم لأنه جحد محبة سيده.

           إن أخطأت، فالحب هو المحرك الأول لحياة التوبة. تذكر محبة الله لك وعنايته بك، وموته على الصليب عنك، وجسده المقسوم ودمه المسفوك الذى تناولته من المذبح، حتى تعود بالتوبة، ولا تتمادى فى خطاياك مهما كانت الإغراءات والدوافع المحيطة بك، فليس شىء أغلى من الحب فى العالم كله.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 27*

الأَصْحَاحُ السَّابِعُ وَالعِشْرُونَ

صلب المسيح ودفنه



(1) المحاكمة أمام السنهدريم (ع 1-2):

1- ولما كان الصباح، تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه. 2- فأوثقوه ومضوا به ودفعوه إلى بيلاطس البنطى الوالى.



ع1: بعد محاكمة المسيح فى دار قيافا رئيس الكهنة، أصعدوه إلى مجمع السنهدريم (ص 5: 20-21) فى أحد أروقة الهيكل، وكان ذلك مع الفجر، وحكموا بموته، إذ أنه للحكم على أحد بالموت فى النظام اليهودى، لابد أن يكون هناك أكثر من جلسة، كذلك لا يصح الحكم على أحد بالموت إلا فى النهار.

وهذه هى المحاكمة الثالثة للمسيح، وهى المحاكمة الدينية الأخيرة. وقد قرروا فيها قتل المسيح، ورتّبوا الدعوة التى سيقدمونها لبيلاطس حتى يقتله، وكانوا قد أجمعوا على الآتى:

(1)      أن يطلبوا من بيلاطس الموافقة على قرارهم بقتله.

(2)      إذا لم يوافق، يتهمون المسيح بادعائه أنه ملك اليهود، وبهذا يكون عاصيا ضد قيصر، ومهيجا للشعب ضد السلطة، ويدّعوا أنه يمنع دفع الجزية ليثيروا ضده السلطة المدنية، فتوافق على قتله.

(3)      اتهام يسوع بالتجديف، إذ أعلن أنه ابن الله.

وكان رد بيلاطس عليهم:

(1)      لم يوافق على قرارهم بقتل المسيح.

(2)      فحص اتهامهم الثانى، فوجده بريئا، ولم يوافق على قرارهم بقتله.

(3)      لم يهتم بأمر التجديف، لأنه أمر يخص شريعتهم، ولا يعاقب عليه القانون الرومانى.

لم يعد أمامهم سوى أن يؤكدوا الاتهام الثانى، وهو ادعاءه أنه ملك اليهود، وأحرجوا بيلاطس، الذى اضطر، لخوفه من أن يُعتبر مؤيدا للمسيح ضد قيصر، أن يوافق على كلامهم، وأمر بصلبه.

ع2: كان بيلاطس واليا على اليهودية من قِبَلِ السلطة الرومانية، وكان قاسيا، وسفك دماء كثيرين، وتولى مدة عشر سنوات، وشكاه اليهود كثيرا لقيصر، ولكنه كان ضعيفا فى تمسكه بالحق، ومهتما بأن يحتفظ بمركزه.

           لا تحاول البحث عن اتهامات لمن تتضايق منهم حتى تثير الآخرين ضدهم، مستخدما عقلك بطريقة شريرة، فإنك بذلك تجلب غضب الله عليك، ويضطرب قلبك، وتخسر محبة المحيطين بك حتى لو أيدوك فيما تقول أو تفعل، لأنهم يشعرون بأفكارك العدوانية.



(2) يهوذا يرد الفضة (ع 3-10):

3- حينئذ، لما رأى يهوذا الذى أسلمه أنه قد دين، ندم وردّ الثلاثين من الفضة إلى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ، 4- قائلا: "قد أخطأت إذ سلمت دما بريئا." فقالوا: "ماذا علينا؟ أنت أبصر." 5- فطرح الفضة فى الهيكل وانصرف، ثم مضى وخنق نفسه. 6- فأخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة وقالوا: "لا يحل أن نلقيها فى الخزانة، لأنها ثمن دم." 7- فتشاوروا، واشتروا بها حقل الفخارى مقبرة للغرباء. 8- لهذا سمى ذلك الحقل حقل الدم إلى هذا اليوم. 9- حينئذ، تم ما قيل بإرميا النبى القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمن الذى ثمنوه من بنى إسرائيل. 10- وأعطوها عن حقل الفخارى كما أمرنى الرب.



ع3-4: "قد دين": حكم اليهود بقتله.

"ماذا علينا؟": لا يهمنا كلامك، فقد حصلنا على ما نريده، وهو القبض على المسيح.

"أنت أبصر": أنت المسئول عن ذنبك، فتصرف كما تريد بعيدا عنا، فلن نساعدك فى شىء.

عندما علم يهوذا أن اليهود حكموا على المسيح بالموت، نخسه ضميره وشعر بفظاعة خيانته، بل صارت الفضة ثقلا يوجع قلبه ويُذكّره بخطيته، ذهب فى الصباح إلى الهيكل، فوجد أنهم قد ذهبوا بالمسيح إلى بيلاطس، ولكن قليلا من الكهنة ما زالوا موجودين، فألقى لهم الفضة ليتخلص مما ينخس ضميره، واعترف أن المسيح برىء، وأنه خائن إذ أسلمه إليهم. ولكن للأسف، كان ندما بدون رجاء، فهو ليس توبة، لأن التوبة هى إيمان بالله ورجاء فى الحياة معه، وليس مجرد ندم.

أما الكهنة والشيوخ، فحاولوا التنصل من خطيتهم برفض الفضة، وقالوا ليهوذا أن يتحمل ذنبه، فهم غير مسئولين.

كيف هذا وهم سيتممون قتله بعد قليل؟! إنه الخداع الذى يخدع به الإنسان نفسه حتى لا يتوب.

ع5: لما رفض الكهنة أخذ الفضة منه، ألقاها أمامهم ليتخلص منها، ظنا منه أن هذا يخلّصه من الإحساس بالذنب، وترك الهيكل، بل والمدينة كلها. لكن ضميره استمر ينخسه ويوبخه، فلم يحتمل، وذهب وشنق نفسه. والأرجح أنه علّق نفسه بحبل فى الجبل، فاختنق ثم ثقل على الحبل، فانفك من الجبل وسقط، فانشق وخرجت أحشاؤه منه، كما ذكر بطرس الرسول فى سفر أعمال الرسل (1: 18).



ع6: لم يستطع رؤساء الكهنة وضع الفضة فى صناديق الخزانة التى فى الهيكل لأنها ثمن دم إنسان، وهم يعتبرون أن العطايا التى توضع فى الخزانة مقدسة. ورغم علمهم بكل هذا لم يتوبوا، واستمروا فى شرهم حتى صلبوا المسيح.



ع7-8: "تشاوروا": أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم، بعد أن قدموا المسيح ليصلب.

"حقل الفخارى": حقل يسمى بهذا الاسم، ولعله كان يؤخذ من ترابه لعمل الفخار فسُمى هكذا. وهو لا يصلح للزراعة، فكان ثمنه زهيدا، ويمكن فقط البناء عليه.

"للغرباء": اليهود الغرباء عن أورشليم إذا ماتوا فيها، ويكونون فقراء ليس لهم مكان يُدفنون فيه.

"حقل الدم": لأنهم اشتروه بثمن دم إنسان وهو المسيح.

"اليوم": وقت كتابة متى البشير إنجيله.

وجد الكهنة حلا، وهو شراء شىء ما بهذه الفضة لعمل الخير، فاشتروا حقل الفخارى وخصصوه مقبرة للغرباء الذين ليس لهم مكان يُدفنون فيه، وسمى ذلك الحقل حقل الدم تأكيدا لشناعة خطيتهم، ولم يستطع تخفّيهم وراء عمل الخير أن يمحو خطيتهم.



ع9-10: بِشَرّهم هذا تمموا ما تنبأ به إرميا النبى (18: 2، 6) عن حقل الفخارى، وزكريا النبى (11: 13) عن ثمن هذا الحقل وهو ثلاثين من الفضة.

وهكذا نجد أن كل تفاصيل آلام المسيح عن البشرية كلها، قد تنبأ عنها العهد القديم ليؤمن اليهود، ولكنهم للأسف قسّوا قلوبهم وصلبوه.

           اُنظر، لا تُقَسِّ قلبك وترفض توبيخ الآخرين وكلمات الكتاب المقدس والعظات الروحية، بل اعتبرها رسائل من الله تنبهك وتعيدك إلى محبته، فتتوب عن خطاياك.

(3) المحاكمة أمام بيلاطس (ع 11-14):

11- فوقف يسوع أمام الوالى، فسأله الوالى قائلا: "أأنت ملك اليهود؟" فقال له يسوع: "أنت تقول." 12- وبينما كان رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ يشتكون عليه، لم يجب بشىء. 13- فقال له بيلاطس: "أما تسمع كم يشهدون عليك؟ 14- فلم يجبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة، حتى تعجب الوالى جدا.



ع11: بدأت محاكمة المسيح أمام السلطة الرومانية ممثَّلة فى الوالى بيلاطس، وهى المحاكمة الرابعة للمسيح. وقد سأله بيلاطس: هل أنت ملك اليهود؟ فأجاب بالإيجاب، لعله يراجع نفسه ولا يسقط فى خطية تسليمه لليهود، ليس لأنه متراجع عن إتمام الفداء، ولكن حتى يكون بيلاطس بلا عذر، وينتبه أنه أمام ملك، فلا يندفع فى الحكم عليه بأى شر.

وقد أوضح المسيح فى حديثه مع بيلاطس، كما ذكر يوحنا (18: 36-37)، أن ملكوته روحى وليس أرضيا، فخاب ادعاء اليهود على المسيح، الذى حاولوا به تهييج بيلاطس ليحكم عليه. وإذ علم أنه يقصد مُلْكٌ روحى، حكم ببراءته عندما قال أنه لم يجد فيه علة (لو 23: 4، 14؛ يو 18: 38).



ع12-14: حاول رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ اليهود أن يقدموا اتهامات على المسيح للوالى بيلاطس، وهى بخصوص تهييجه للشعب كما يذكر لوقا البشير (23: 5). ولم يدافع يسوع عن نفسه، لأنه يعرف إصرار اليهود على لصق التهم الباطلة به، ويعلم أيضا ضعف بيلاطس، الذى، رغم علمه ببراءته، يحاول إرضاء اليهود خوفا منهم، ويحاول اصطياد كلمة من المسيح ليحكم بها عليه.

تعجب الوالى لصمته، وسأله لماذا لا يرد على ادعاءاتهم حتى يثبت براءته. أما هو، فظل صامتا. فزاد بذلك تعجب الوالى، لأن المتهمين فى مثل هذه الأحوال يدافعون عن أنفسهم حتى لا يُحكم عليهم بالموت؛ فالمسيح لم يكن محتاجا أن يدافع عن نفسه، بل يريد أن يتمم خلاصنا بموته على الصليب.

وبهذا، ظهرت مرة أخرى أمام بيلاطس براءة المسيح، وكان قد أرسله إلى هيرودس عندما علم أنه جليلى، وعلم أيضا أن هيرودس والى الجليل فى زيارة لأورشليم. ولما حاكمه الأخير ولم يجد فيه علة (لو 23: 15)، وهذه هى المحاكمة الخامسة، فرده إلى بيلاطس ليحاكمه المحاكمة السادسة والأخيرة.

وبهذا ظهرت براءة المسيح ثلاث مرات، مرتين أمام بيلاطس، ومرة أمام هيرودس. ولكن، لضعفه، لم يستطع بيلاطس أن يطلقه (راجع عدد المحاكمات الدينية والمدنية ص 26: 66).

           إذا صمت الآخرون أمام أخطائك، فلا تتمادى فيها، بل راجع نفسك لتتوب.



(4) إطلاق باراباس (ع 15-26):

15- وكان الوالى معتادا فى العيد أن يطلق للجمع أسيرا واحدا من أرادوه. 16- وكان لهم حينئذ أسير مشهور يسمى باراباس. 17- ففيما هم مجتمعون، قال لهم بيلاطس: "من تريدون أن أطلق لكم، باراباس أم يسوع الذى يدعى المسيح؟" 18- لأنه علم أنهم أسلموه حسدا. 19- وإذ كان جالسا على كرسى الولاية، أرسلت إليه امرأته قائلة: "إياك وذلك البار، لأنى تألمت اليوم كثيرا فى حلم من أجله." 20- ولكن رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ حرضوا الجموع على أن يطلبوا باراباس، ويهلكوا يسوع. 21- فأجاب الوالى وقال لهم: "مَنْ مِنَ الاثنين تريدون أن أطلق لكم؟" فقالوا: "باراباس." 22- قال لهم بيلاطس: "فماذا أفعل بيسوع الذى يدعى المسيح؟" قال له الجميع: "ليصلب." 23- فقال الوالى: "وأى شر عمل؟" فكانوا يزدادون صراخا، قائلين: "ليصلب." 24- فلما رأى بيلاطس أنه لا ينفع شيئا، بل بالحرى يحدث شغب، أخذ ماء وغسل يديه قدّام الجمع، قائلا: "انى برىء من دم هذا البار، أبصروا أنتم." 25- فأجاب جميع الشعب وقالوا: "دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا." 26- حينئذ، أطلق لهم باراباس. وأما يسوع، فجلده وأسلمه ليصلب.



ع15-18: وجد بيلاطس نفسه أمام إنسان برىء مسالم، لا يجد عليه علة تستحق الموت. ولأن بيلاطس ضعيف الشخصية، لم يستطع أن يعلن براءته. ففكر فى وسيلة ليخلّصه من الموت، ولكن دون أن يعادى اليهود، لأنه يبحث عن مركزه ورضا الشعب عنه. فكان معتادا أن يطلق لليهود أحد المسجونين فى عيد الفصح، ليظهر سماحته وعطفه على اليهود، فسألهم هل يطلق لهم يسوع، أم مجرما مسجونا يسمى باراباس كان مشهورا بالإجرام ومعروفا عند الشعب؟ وكان يعلم أن يسوع برىء، ورؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ يحسدونه، لأنه اجتذب الجموع بمحبته وتعاليمه ومعجزاته.

"مجتمعون": يقصد عامة الشعب وليس رؤساء الكهنة، لأنه ظن أن المسيح إذ صنع خيرا معهم، يطلبون إطلاقه.

ع19: نبه الله بيلاطس مرة أخرى، حتى لا يخطئ فى حق المسيح ويحكم عليه بالموت، إذ أرسلت إليه امرأته تنذره ألا يحكم بشىء ضار على المسيح، لأنها رأت حلما فى ليلة محاكمته يؤكد بر المسيح، وكم يحتمل آلاما دون ذنب.

لم يذكر الكتاب المقدس تفاصيل الحلم، ولكنه شهادة ببر المسيح من امرأة وثنية، فى الوقت الذى يحكم عليه اليهود بالموت، ويهرب تلاميذه وكل محبيه.

"اليوم": أى فى ليلة اليوم التى تُحسَب جزءا منه، وهذا معناه أن الحلم إعلان إلهى، لأنه لم يكن اليهود قد قدموا المسيح إلى بيلاطس حين حلمت حلمها ليلا.



ع20: بحقد وحسد هيّج الكهنة وشيوخ اليهود كل الشعب المجتمع أمام بيلاطس، ليطلبوا إطلاق باراباس المعروف بإجرامه وقتل يسوع، فحاولوا مدح باراباس والتماس العذر له فى جريمته. أما المسيح، فحاولوا إلصاق التهم به ليقنعوا الشعب بطلب إطلاق باراباس.



ع21-22: بعد أن ترك بيلاطس اليهود يفكرون، سألهم عمن يريدون أن يُطلَق لهم، يسوع أم باراباس، فقالوا جميعا: باراباس. فسألهم ماذا يصنع بيسوع، فقالوا: اصلبه؛ ولعل الرؤساء هم الذين بدأوا المطالبة بصلبه، وتبعتهم الجموع.

والصلب هو وسيلة قتل المجرمين عند الرومان، والذى كان سيقع على باراباس، فطلب اليهود أن يتم فى المسيح.



ع23: سألهم بيلاطس مرة أخرى بضعف، ما هو الشر الذى صنعه، لعلهم يتراجعون عن قرارهم، كأن القرار هو للشعب وليس له! إنه منتهى التخاذل... فازداد صراخ اليهود مطالبين بصلب المسيح.

وهكذا يعطيهم الله أكثر من فرصة لعلهم يتوبون، أما هم، فأصروا على شرهم بقتل البار.

ونلاحظ هنا أنه قد سبق تحذيران لهما: الأول من المسيح نفسه أنه يأتى ليدين العالم كله، (يو 5: 22)، ويدينهم على شرهم بقتله (ص 26: 24). والتحذير الثانى كان على لسان يهوذا الإسخريوطى مسلمه عندما أعلن براءته (ع4). والتحذير الثالث عندما غسل بيلاطس يديه أمامهم معلنا براءة المسيح كما سيأتى شرحه فى (ع24).

           إن الله ينبهك مرات كثيرة لترجع عن خطاياك، فلا تسد أذنيك وتتمادى فى شرك.

ع24: "يحدث شغب": أى هياج فى المدينة (أورشليم) يلومه عليه القيصر، ويكون سببا فى عزله لعدم التحكم وضبط المدينة.

"غسل يديه": عادة معروفة قديما للدلالة على عدم مسئولية الإنسان عما يحدث أمامه (تث 21: 6).

"أبصروا أنتم": أى أنتم المسئولون عن الحكم وقتله.

أعلن بيلاطس أن المسيح بار وبرىء، وغسل يديه أمام كل الشعب ليعلن براءته من جريمة قتل يسوع. ولكن هذا لا يعفيه أبدا من مسئوليته عن قتله، لأنه كان فى إمكانه أن يحميه ولا يسلمه لليهود. ولكن، لضعفه، خاف من صراخهم، واهتم بمركزه كوالٍ أكثر من اهتمامه بالحق.



 ع25-26: أعلن اليهود المجتمعون مسئوليتهم عن قتل المسيح، حتى يشجعوا بيلاطس على أن يأمر بصلبه، وقالوا: "دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا." لأن المشتكى على إنسان بتهمة، إذا ظهرت بعد ذلك براءته، يقع عقابها على المشتكى، كما حدث مع الذين اشتكوا دانيال (دا 6: 24)؛ وما زالت جريمة صلب المسيح على كل يهودى لم يؤمن به.

وفى خضوع وضعف، أمر بيلاطس بجلد المسيح وتسليمه لليهود حتى يصلبوه.

"جلده": من يحكم عليه الرومان بالصلب، يُجلد أولا. وكان الجلد الرومانى قاسيا، إذ يضربون بسيور جلدية فى نهايتها قطع معدنية حادة، فتجرح بقسوة من يجلدونه.

           تمسك بالحق مهما كلفك، لأن الحق هو الله، وتخاذلك عن إعلانه هو رفض لله. فلا تترك بريئا يُظلم وفى يدك أن تدافع عنه، ولا تبحث عن مصلحتك وتنسى مصلحة غيرك المظلوم.



(5) الاستهزاء بالمسيح وتعذيبه (ع 27-31):

27- فأخذ عسكر الوالى يسوع إلى دار الولاية، وجمعوا عليه كل الكتيبة. 28- فعرّوه، وألبسوه رداء قرمزيا. 29- وضفروا إكليلا من شوك ووضعوه على رأسه، وقصبة فى يمينه، وكانوا يجثون قدامه، ويستهزئون به، قائلين: "السلام يا ملك اليهود." 30- وبصقوا عليه، وأخذوا القصبة وضربوه على رأسه. 31- وبعدما استهزأوا به، نزعوا عنه الرداء وألبسوه ثيابه، ومضوا به للصلب.

ع27: بعد أن جلدوه وألبسوه ثيابه، أدخلوه إلى دار الولاية، واجتمع عليه عساكر الكتيبة الرومانية، وهى حوالى 600 عسكرى، لأنه يبدو أن اليهود كانوا قد حذروا بيلاطس من تابعى يسوع الذين قد يقومون بثورة ويختطفوه، فلذا جمع عليه كل هذا العدد من العسكر.



ع28: عرّوه ثانية،فقد نزعوا ثيابه أولا عند جلده، ولم يشفقوا على جسده الدامى الممزق بالجلدات، ثم ألبسوه ثوبا قرمزيا، يبدو أنه كان ثوبا قديما من ثياب الملوك المخزونة فى دار الولاية. وهذا اللون القرمزى، ويسمى أيضا الأرجوانى، أى الأحمر الداكن، يرمز للدم والفداء الذى سيتممه لأجل خلاص البشرية.



ع29: إمعانا فى الاستهزاء به، فبدلا من وضع تاج من الذهب والجواهر، ضفروا إكليلا من شوك وغرسوه فى رأسه، وهو يشبه غطاء كامل للرأس (طاقية)، كم كان مؤلما!! وبدلا من أن يمسك صولجانا (وهو قضيب من الذهب أو العاج يمسكه الملوك فى أيديهم)، وضعوا قصبة (عصا صغير من خشب البوص) فى يمينه، ثم سجدوا أمامه باستهزاء قائلين: "السلام يا ملك اليهود."

 لقد حمل البار خطايانا، واحتمل ما كان يجب أن نحتمله. فالخاطئ يضرب نفسه بجلدات الشهوة التى تمزقه، فيظن بإتمامها أنه ملك، ويلبس الملابس الملوكية فى كبرياء، وأكاليل الكرامة التى يفتخر بها هى الماديات الفانية والأرض الملعونة التى تنبت شوكا وحسكا، فلا يغطى رأسه إلا القلق والألم. وإذ قد فقد سلطانه على نفسه، يصير مثل قصبة (نبات ضعيف مثل البوص) تحركها الريح، أى ينساق مع تيار العالم الشرير. وإمعانا فى خداع نفسه، يفرح بكلمات النفاق والاحترام المزيّف الذى يُقدّم له من المنتفعين منه.



ع30: استمروا فى الاستهزاء به واحتقاره، وبصقوا عليه، وأخذوا القصبة وضربوه على رأسه الدامى من الأشواك.

وهذا هو الاستهزاء الثالث يالمسيح، فالأول كان من خدام الهيكل فى بيت قَيَافَا (ص 26: 67، 68)، والثانى بواسطة هيرودس وعسكره الذى يذكره لنا لوقا البشير (23: 11).



ع31: بعدما استهزأوا به بكل نوع، أعادوا إليه ثيابه وقادوه للصلب. وكان ذلك فى الساعة الثالثة، فالمحاكمة أمام مجمع اليهود كانت فى باكر الجمعة. أما المحاكمات الثلاث المدنية، فقد بدأت فى باكر، وامتدت إلى الساعة الثالثة حين سلّمه بيلاطس للجند حتى يصلبوه.

           إن تعرضت لاستهزاء أو احتقار فلا تنزعج، لأن إلهك قد احتمل لأجلك كل إهانة، وهو البار القدّوس. فاحتمل لأجله، وثق أنه سيسندك، بل ويُظهر برك ويكافئك فى السماء، ويمنحك السلام الداخلى على الأرض فى هذه الضيقات.



(6) صلب المسيح (ع 32-38):

32- وفيما هم خارجون، وجدوا إنسانا قيروانيا اسمه سِمعان، فسخّروه ليحمل صليبه. 33- ولما أتوا إلى موضع يقال له جلجثة، وهو المسمى موضع الجمجمة، 34- أعطوه خلا ممزوجا بمرارة ليشرب. ولما ذاق، لم يرد أن يشرب. 35- ولما صلبوه، اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها، لكى يتم ما قيل بالنبى: اقتسموا ثيابى بينهم، وعلى لباسى ألقوا قرعة. 36- ثم جلسوا يحرسونه هناك. 37- وجعلوا فوق رأسه علته مكتوبة: هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود. 38- حينئذ، صُلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين وواحد عن اليسار.



ع32: حمل المسيح الصليب، وسار به من دار الولاية إلى خارج أورشليم، وكان جسده منهكا مملوءا بالجروح والكدمات، فلم يستطع جسده الضعيف أن يواصل المسيرة تحت ثقل الصليب، وهذا يؤكد ناسوت المسيح، فقد أخذ جسدا حقيقيا أُرهق من كثرة الجلدات.

وحتى لا يتعطل الجند الذين يقودونه، أمسكوا رجلا يسمى سِمعان، كان فلاحا راجعا من حقله، وألزموه أن يحمل الصليب دون مقابل، ويسير خلف المسيح حتى يصلوا بسرعة إلى إتمام صلبه. وكان هذا الرجل يهوديا من القيروان فى شمال أفريقيا، أى فى ليبيا الحالية، ويبدو أنه قد ظهرت عليه علامات الإشفاق على المسيح، فاستغل الجند ذلك وجعلوه يحمل الصليب، ولم يحملوه هم لأنه علامة العار.

إن سِمعان يرمز لكنيسة العهد الجديد، أى المؤمنين الذين يحملون الصليب خلف المسيح، كعلامة حب له فى ترك كل خطية واحتمال الآلام لأجله.



ع33: وصلوا إلى مكان خارج أورشليم يسمى جلجثة، وهى كلمة عبرانية معناها الجمجمة. وهناك تقليد قديم بأن آدم قد دُفن هناك، لذا سُمى المكان بهذا الاسم. وها آدم الثانى، المسيح، يُصلب فيه ليفدى آدم وكل بنيه.

وقد صُلب خارج أورشليم، كما كانوا يُخرجون بعض الذبائح ويذبحونها خارج المحلة التى يسكنون فيها؛ فالمسيح حمل كل العار والخزى، ورُفض من الجميع.

وقد تم خروج المسيح ووصوله إلى الجلجثة أثناء الساعة الثالثة، أى من الساعة الثالثة إلى الساعة السادسة (راجع تفسير ص 20: 2-7).

           إذا رفضك الناس، فتذكر ما فعلوه بسيدك يسوع المسيح، وتحمّل من أجله كما تحمّل من أجلك.



ع34: كانت عادة الرومان أن يُسقوا المقدَّم للصلب خلا ممزوجا بمرارة حتى يُخدَّر جزئيا من يشربه، فيتحمّل الآلام بسهولة أكثر. وكان بعض اليهود يقدّمون الخل الممزوج بمرارة كعمل رحمة للمحكوم عليه بالإعدام، فقد يكون بعض اليهود هم الذين قدّموا هذا الخل للمسيح.

أما المسيح، الذى حمل مرارة خطايانا، فلم يرد أن يشرب أى مُخدّر حتى يحمل كل أتعاب خطايانا، فهو: "مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شفينا" (إش 53 :7).

ويذكر مرقس البشير أنهم: "أعطوه خمرا ممزوجة بمر" (15: 23)، وليس هناك اختلاف مع متى الذى ذكر أنه خل، لأن عسكر الرومان كانوا يستخدمون نوعا رخيصا وحامضا من الخمر، فطعمه يشبه الخل، ويعطى نفس تأثير الخمر، عند مزجه بالمر، فى تخدير من يشربه.

يلاحظ أن تقديم الخمر الممزوج بمرارة للمسيح قبل تعليقه على الصليب، غير المرة الثانية التى قدّموا فيها خلا له وهو معلّق (ع48)، وعندما قال: "أنا عطشان" (يو 19: 28).



ع35: ثياب المسيح الملتصقة بجسده ترمز للكنيسة، وقد قسمها الجند الذين قاموا بصلبه إلى أربعة أقسام بينهم، رمزا لخلاصه المقدم لأربعة أركان العالم. وقد أخذها الجند الأمميون، فخلاصه مقدم للعالم كله؛ لليهود والأمم ولكل من يؤمن به.

أما لباسه، فكان منسوجا كقطعة واحدة، وقد اقترعوا عليه، فهو يرمز للكنيسة الواحدة المنسوجة من فوق، أى من السماء، ويريدها أن تحيا فى محبة واحدة دون انشقاق.

وقد تنبأ داود النبى عنه (مز 22: 18)، أن ثيابه يقتسمونها ويقترعون عليها. وقد كان الصلب تعذيبا شديدا لمن يُصلب، فبعد أن يُعرّوه، يسمّرونه فى يديه ورجليه، ويتركونه معلقا حتى يموت وهو يعانى من النزيف والآلام الصعبة.

وكان الصلب أيضا يعنى العار والخزى عند الرومان، الذين كانوا يحكمون العالم فى ذلك الوقت.

واقتسام الثياب يظهر مدى قسوة البشر، وانهماكهم فى تحصيل الماديات فيما هم يعذبون الآخرين. فالمسيح يموت لأجل خلاصنا، أما نحن، فننشغل باقتسام ثيابه أو الاقتراع عليها.

وكانوا يضعون المصلوب على الصليب أفقيا، ويسمرونه، ثم يرفعون الصليب ويضعونه فى حفرة قد تم تجهيزها لذلك، ويثبّتونه بحيث تكون رجلىّ المصلوب مرتفعة عن الأرض نحو 30-40 سم.

وقد تم تسمير المسيح على الصليب فى نهاية الساعة الثالثة، لذلك يذكر مرقس البشير أنهم صلبوه فى الساعة الثالثة (15: 25)، أما يوحنا البشير (19: 14، 15) فيذكر أن نهاية محاكمة المسيح على يد بيلاطس كانت نحو الساعة السادسة، أى قبل انتهاء الساعة الثالثة بقليل، وهى الفترة التى تم خلالها الخروج من أورشليم إلى الجلجثة وتسمير المسيح على الصليب، حتى أنه فى الساعة السادسة كان قد تم تعليقه على الصليب، وتثبيت الصليب فى الأرض، وحينئذ صارت الظلمة على الأرض كلها (ع45).



ع36: جلس الجند الرومان لحراسة يسوع، مع أنه الحارس للعالم كله، ولكنه اتضع وخضع ليفدينا. وبهذا يكون الحراس شهودا على صلبه وموته، ليكون ذلك دليلا على قوة قيامته بعد الموت، وكذلك لم يُصلب إنسان آخر شبيه له، فهو المسيح الذى سلّمه يهوذا وحاكمه اليهود، وصُلب ومات من أجل خلاص المؤمنين به.



ع37: كتب الرومان فوق الصليب أنه ملك اليهود، وهو ليس ما أراده الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب، ولكن كان هذا بسماح إلهى، لأنه هو ملك الملوك الذى يفدى شعبه.

وكانت العادة كتابة علة الصلب أو سببه، وكان المقصود أن سبب صلب المسيح هو ادعاؤه أنه ملك اليهود، وهذا مقاومة للقيصر.

يلاحظ أن الإنجيليين الأربعة قد أجمعوا على أن سبب صلب المسيح هو ادعاؤه أنه ملك اليهود، وقد أوردوه كالآتى، مع مراعاة أن النقل من اللغات المختلفة قد يصحبه بعض الفروق فى التعبير:

f متى:  "هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود" (27: 37).

f مرقس: "ملك اليهود" (15: 26).

f لوقا: "هذا هو ملك اليهود" (23: 38).

f يوحنا: "يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود..." (19: 19).

ويلاحظ أن لوقا ويوحنا (19 :20) البشيرين، أضافا أن ما كتب كان بثلاث لغات، هى العبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية.



ع38: لقد تنازل المسيح ليكون بين الأشرار، فقد صُلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين وواحد عن اليسار ليطلب خلاصهما. وقد آمن به اللص اليمين، فقبله فى فردوسه (لو 23: 40-43).

           اتضع بين الضعفاء والمحتقَرين لتشجعهم وتجذبهم للمسيح، فيجدوا راحتهم، كما اتضع المسيح وصُلب بين الأشرار.



(7) محاولة تعطيل الفداء (ع 39-44):

39- وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزّون رؤوسهم، 40- قائلين: "يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه فى ثلاثة أيام، خلِّص نفسك، إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب." 41- وكذلك رؤساء الكهنة أيضا، وهم يستهزئون مع الكتبة والشيوخ، قالوا: 42- "خلّص آخرين، وأما نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلصها، إن كان هو ملك إسرائيل، فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به. 43- قد اتكل على الله، فلينقذه الآن إن أراده، لأنه قال أنا ابن الله." 44- وبذلك أيضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيّرانه.



ع39-40: كان الشيطان فى حالة من الشك الدائم وعدم اليقينية نحو شخص الرب يسوع. وعندما خشى أن يكون هو (المسيا) المنتظر المعلق على الصليب، حاول إيقاف عملية الفداء، وبالتالى عملية تقييده من المسيح بأن جعل الذين يمرون عليه يستهزئون به، ويستفزونه حتى ينزل عن الصليب، وكانوا يذكّرونه بكلامه عن قدرته على هدم الهيكل وبنائه فى ثلاثة أيام، أى إن كان قادرا على ذلك كما ادعى، وإن كان أيضا ابن الله كما يقول، فلينزل عن الصليب، مع أنه لم يقل هذا عن هيكل سليمان، بل عن هيكل جسده الذى حين يصلبونه ويموت، سيقيم نفسه فى اليوم الثالث. وكانت هذه هى الشهادة الزور عليه، وهى قوله أنه سينقض هيكل اليهود، وهذا لم يحدث.

وقد اشترك فى هذا الاستهزاء اليهود الذين مروا فى هذا المكان، وكذا رؤساء الكهنة (ع41)، وأيضا عساكر الرومان (لو 23: 36). فكانت الاستفزازات كثيرة للمسيح، حتى ينزل عن الصليب ولا يكمل عملية الفداء.



ع41-42: اشترك رؤساء الكهنة أيضا مع الكتبة والشيوخ فى الاستهزاء به، بأنه إذا كان قد صنع معجزات وشفى مرضى وأقام من الأموات، فليخلّص نفسه الآن، أى يؤكدون عجزه ويستفزونه ليرد على افتراءاتهم، ناسبين معجزاته السابقة إلى السحر والعلاقة برئيس الشياطين، بدليل عجزه الآن عن تخليص نفسه، مستهزئين بادعائه أنه ملك إسرائيل، لأن تفكيرهم فى المُلك أرضى مرتبط بالقوة والعظمة المادية، وليس سماويا.



ع43: استمروا فى استهزاءاتهم بالمسيح، فقالوا له: إن كنت أنت ابن الله، واتكلت عليه كما ادعيت، فلماذا لم يخلّصك الله من العذاب والموت، فصلْبك يؤكد أنك لست المسيا المنتظر، وهذا الاستهزاء تنبأ عنه داود بالتفصيل فى (مز 22: 7، 8).



ع44: هنا استهزاء وتعيير آخر يأتى إليه من أحد اللصين، وهو اللص اليسار (بحسب التقليد الكنسى)، إذ قال له: إن كنت أنت المسيح، فخلِّص نفسك وإيانا" (لو 23: 39).

وقد كُتب أن اللصين كانا يعيّرانه، باعتبار أن تعيير أحدهما يدل على كلاهما، مع أن اللص اليمين لم يشترك فى هذا التعيير الشرير، كما يذكر لوقا البشير (23: 40، 41)، والكتاب المقدس يذكر أن أحد اللصين آمن به.

لذلك لقّبته الكنيسة باللص اليمين، باعتبار أن اليمين يمثل البركة والقوة، أما اليسار فيرمز للبعد عن الله.

           لا ترد على الأشرار إذا استفزوك، حتى لا تخطئ مثلهم، بل اهرب بحياتك من الغضب، فتكون بالحقيقة قويا مثل المسيح وتتمم أهدافك.



(8) موت المسيح (ع 45-50):

45- ومن الساعة السادسة، كانت ظلمة على كل الأرض، إلى الساعة التاسعة. 46- ونحو الساعة التاسعة، صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم، قائلا: "إيلى... إيلى، لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِى؟" أى: إلهى... إلهى، لماذا تركتنى؟ 47- فقوم من الواقفين هناك، لما سمعوا قالوا: "إنه ينادى إيليا." 48- وللوقت، ركض واحد منهم، وأخذ إِسْفِنْجَةً وملأها خلا، وجعلها على قصبة وسقاه. 49- وأما الباقون فقالوا: "اترك، لنرى هل يأتى إيليا يخلّصه؟" 50- فصرخ يسوع أيضا بصوت عظيم، وأسلم الروح.



ع45: أعلنت الطبيعة حدادها واستنكارها لما يصنعه البشر مع إلههم المصلوب، بأن صارت ظلمة على كل الأرض فى منتصف النهار والشمس فى قوتها من السادسة إلى التاسعة بحسب التوقيت اليهودى، وهى من الثانية عشرة حتى الثالثة ظهرا.

وهذه الظلمة ترمز لظلمة الخطية التى عاش فيها العالم، وقد صُلب المسيح ليرفعها عنا، وكذا إعلانا لحزن الطبيعة من أجل صلب وموت خالقها، وتنبيها للأشرار حتى يتوبوا كما تاب وآمن اللص اليمين.



ع46: "نحو الساعة التاسعة": أى قرب نهاية الساعة السادسة.

"إيلى": كلمة عبرانية معناها: إلهى، وبالسريانية: أَلُوِى أو إِلُوِى، كما ذكر مرقس البشير (15: 34).

"إلهى... إلهى، لماذا تركتنى؟": تعبير يهودى معروف ومحفوظ، إذ أنه الآية الأولى من (المزمور 22) الذى يشير إلى نبوات واضحة عن آلام وصلب المسيح، ففيه تنبأ داود عن:

(1) احتقار واستهزاء الشعب (ع 6-8).

(2) عطشه قبل موته (ع 15).

(3) ثقب يديه ورجليه (ع 16).

(4) اقتسام ثيابه وإلقاء قرعة عليها (ع 18).

لهذا استخدمه المسيح، كأنه يقول لليهود ارجعوا إلى ما كتب داود عنى، لتعلموا ماذا تصنعون أنتم بى.

ولا يُقصد طبعا أن الله تركه، لأنه هو الإله المتأنس، والابن والآب جوهر واحد.

ومناداة المسيح تعلن شدة الآلام التى يعانيها، سواء الآلام الجسدية أو الآلام الروحية، لأنه يحمل خطايا العالم كله، وهو الله القدّوس الذى يتنافر مع الخطية، فيُظهر شناعتها.

ع47-49: كان اليهود الواقفون وسامعين له، يظنون إنه ينادى إيليا، لأن لفظة إيلى تشبه إيليا، كما أنهم يعتقدون أن إيليا سيأتى مرة ثانية. فاستهزأوا به قائلين: اُنظروا، هل يأتى إيليا يخلصه؟ وهذا استفهام استنكارى، أى لن يأتى إيليا.

وأعلن المسيح عطشه وقال: أنا عطشان (يو 19: 28) ليؤكد ناسوته، فالمصلوب يشعر بالعطش الشديد، فتقدم واحد وقدم له خلا ليشرب منه، ووضعه فى إسفنجة ووضعها على قصبة من نبات الزوفا كما يذكر يوحنا البشير (19: 29). والزوفا نبات كانت غصونه تستعمل لرش المياه المقدسة حسب الطقوس اليهودية.



ع50: بهذا أكمل المسيح كل الآلام عنا فصرخ بصوت عظيم تعبيرا عن شدة الألم، ومات على الصليب، وانطلقت روحه منفصلة عن جسده، وبهذا تم الفداء؛ ولكن ظل لاهوته متحدا بجسده وأيضا بروحه.

وقد نطق المسيح وهو على الصليب بسبعة أقوال، هى:

(1) صلاته من أجل من يصلبونه، قائلا: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (لو 23: 34).

(2) وعده للص التائب بالفردوس، بقوله: "اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس" (لو 23: 43).

(3) تسليمه العذراء أمه ليوحنا بقوله لها: "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك"، ثم قوله ليوحنا: "هوذا أمك" (يو 19: 26، 27).

(4) صراخه إلى الله من شدة الألم، قائلا: "إيلى... إيلى لَمَا شبقتنى" (مت 27: 46).

(5) قوله: "أنا عطشان" (يو 19: 28).

(6) قوله: "قد أُكْمِلَ" (يو 19: 30).

(7) تسليم روحه لله، قائلا: "يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى" (لو 23: 46).

           اُنظر لآلام المسيح على الصليب حتى تشعر بحبه لك، فتحبه كل حين.



(9) حوادث مصاحبة لموت المسيح (ع 51-56):

51- وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلى اثنين من فوق إلى أسفل، والأرض تزلزلت، والصخور تشققت، 52- والقبور تفتحت، وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين، 53- وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته، ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة، وظهروا لكثيرين. 54- وأما قائد المئة والذين معه يحرسون يسوع، فلما رأوا الزلزلة وما كان، خافوا جدا، وقالوا: "حقا، كان هذا ابن الله." 55- وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد، وهن كن قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل يخدمنه. 56- وبينهن مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى وأم ابنى زَبَدِى.



ع51: عند موت المسيح فى الساعة التاسعة، انشق حجاب الهيكل، وهو ستارة ضخمة من القماش، عرضها حوالى 7 متر وارتفاعها 14 مترا، وهى تفصل بين القدس وقدس الأقداس[1](+)، ولا يمكن أن يرى هذا الانشقاق إلا الكهنة، فهم وحدهم المسموح لهم بالدخول إلى القدس، وقد آمن بعضهم وأعلن ما حدث.

وانشقاق الحجاب إشارة ثانية إلى نهاية الكهنوت اليهودى، وبداية الكهنوت المسيحى، {كانت الإشارة الأولى فى (ص 26: 56)، عندما مزق قيافا رئيس الكهنة ثيابه}، إذ أتم المسيح الفداء على الصليب كرئيس كهنة، قدّم نفسه ذبيحة عنا، وبموته فتح لنا الطريق إلى الأقداس، أى فردوس النعيم وملكوت السماوات، إذ لم يكن مسموحا فى العهد القديم أن يدخل أحد إلى قدس الأقداس إلا رئيس الكهنة ومعه دم يرشه على تابوت العهد. أما الآن، فالمسيح رئيس الكهنة بشق جسده، أى موته على الصليب، فتح لنا الطريق إلى الأقداس، فنستطيع، ليس فقط أن ننظر إلى الهيكل والمذبح فى الكنيسة، بل نتناول جسده ودمه الأقدسين.

"الأرض تزلزلت، والصخور تشققت": معناه اهتزاز الطبيعة أمام الخلاص الإلهى الذى تم على الصليب. ومن الناحية الروحية الرمزية، يرمز إلى اهتزاز الشهوات الأرضية التى رفعها عنا لمسيح، وتشقُّق القلوب الصخرية ليسكن فيها.



ع52-53: بالإضافة إلى تأثر الهيكل والطبيعة، تأثر الموت أيضا، فلم يعد له سلطان على أولاد الله، إذ القبور تفتحت، وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين الراقدين (المؤمنين)، فقد نقلهم بصليبه من الجحيم إلى الفردوس، فهم يعلنون بقيامتهم فرحتهم بالخلاص الذى نالوه، وخرجوا من القبور بعد قيامته، ودخلوا المدينة المقدسة، أى أورشليم، لأن فيها هيكل الله، وظهروا لكثيرين ليعلنوا القيامة والخلاص لليهود حتى يؤمنوا بالمسيح الفادى، سواء كانوا من القديسين المعروفين مثل الأنبياء ورجال الله، أو المؤمنين بالمسيا المنتظر من اليهود الذين ماتوا من فترة قريبة ويعرفهم الناس الذين فى أورشليم.

ع54: عندما رأى قائد المئة والجند الذين معه المسئولون عن حراسة المسيح المصلوب (وهم رومانيون أمميون) تغيرات الطبيعة بالزلزلة وتشقق الصخور، بالإضافة إلى معاينتهم الظلمة السابقة، أعلنوا أن المسيح ليس إنسانا عاديا، بل خافوه كإله، وقالوا: "حقا، كان هذا ابن الله"، مصدقين قوله عن نفسه أنه ابن الله، كما علموا من الجموع الذين مروا بالصليب.

ويذكر يوحنا البشير (19: 31) أنه فى هذا الوقت، طلب اليهود من بيلاطس كسر سيقان المصلوبين، حتى يموتوا ولا تبقى أجسادهم معلقة فى عيد الفصح والفطير الذى يمتد ثمانية أيام، فوافق، وكسر الجند أرجل اللصين، وعندما أتوا للمسيح وجدوه قد مات، فطعنه أحد الجنود بحربة فى جنبه للتأكد من موته، فخرج دم وماء.



ع55-56: وكانت هناك مجموعة من النساء، هن اللاتى كن يتبعن ويخدمن المسيح بأموالهن، وأتين معه من الجليل فى شمال اليهودية إلى أورشليم، ومنهن مريم المجدلية التى أخرج منها سبعة شياطين، ومريم زوجة كِلُوبَا أو حلفا أخت العذراء مريم، وسالومة أم يعقوب ويوحنا ابنى زَبَدِى. وكن ينظرن من بعيد، إما خوفا من اليهود، أو لأن العسكر أبعدوهن، ولكن محبتهن جعلتهن يتابعن كل شىء حتى النهاية.

           الله يُظهر أمامك علامات فى أحداث الحياة لتؤمن به وتتكل عليه، يمكنك أن تفهمها إن كنت متمسكا بعلاقتك به فى صلوات وأصوام وقراءات وتناول من الأسرار المقدسة. وإن فهمت ما يحدث حولك فلا تهمله، بل ليكن دافعا لك حتى تتوب، وتُزيد علاقتك مع الله.



(10) دفن المسيح (ع 57-61):

57- ولما كان المساء، جاء رجل غنى من الرامة اسمه يوسف، وكان هو أيضا تلميذا ليسوع. 58- فهذا تقدّم إلى بيلاطس، وطلب جسد يسوع. فأمر بيلاطس حينئذ أن يُعطَى الجسد. 59- فأخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقى. 60- ووضعه فى قبره الجديد الذى كان قد نحته فى الصخرة، ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر ومضى. 61- وكانت هناك مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى جالستين تجاه القبر.



ع57-58: أحد تلاميذ المسيح، أى تابعيه، يدعى يوسف الرامى، والرامة قريبة من أورشليم. وكان هذا أحد شيوخ اليهود من مجمع السبعين شيخا، وهو غنى، ولم يكن موافقا لرأى شيوخ اليهود فى صلب المسيح (لو 23: 51).

وبما له من علاقات ومركز، استطاع بجرأة وإيمان أن يدخل إلى بيلاطس وطلب جسد يسوع بعد أن مات،فسمح له. وبتصرّفه هذا، عرّض نفسه للخطر من بيلاطس واليهود، لأن هذا دليل على ارتباطه الشديد بالمسيح المصلوب، ولكنه لم يخف، والله حفظه فلم يؤذه أحد.



ع59: اشترك مع يوسف الرامى نيقوديموس الذى كان مؤمنا بالمسيح، ولكن خفية مثل يوسف خوفا من اليهود، وكان يحمل أطيابا وحنوطا وضعاه على الجسد (يو 19: 39). ثم أخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقى.

والكتان يوضع للأغنياء إذ هو ملك الملوك، وأيضا لباس الكهنة إذ هو رئيس كهنتنا الذى قدّم نفسه ذبيحة على الصليب.



ع60: كان يوسف يملك بستانا قريبا من مكان الجمجمة داخله صخرة نحت فيها قبرا لنفسه. وعندما مات المسيح، فضّله على نفسه ووضعه فى قبره الجديد الذى لم يوضع فيه أحد. وكان هذا بتدبير الله، ليؤكد قيامته، فلا توجد أجساد أو عظام أخرى معه يُشَكّ أنها قامت. ووضع حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر لا يستطيع أحد بسهولة أن يدحرجه، ليؤكد هذا عدم استطاعة تلاميذ المسيح أن يسرقوا الجسد دون ضوضاء يشعر بها حراس القبر.



ع61: ما زالت بعض النساء، فى محبتهن للمسيح، يراقبن دفنه. ويذكر الكتاب المقدس منهن مريم المجدلية ومريم أخرى يذكر مرقس البشير أنها أم يوسى (15: 47)، ويذكر لوقا أنه: "تبعته نساء كن قد أتين معه من الجليل، ونظرن القبر وكيف وُضع جسده. فرجعن وأعددن حنوطا وأطيابا، وفى السبت استرحن حسب الوصية." (23: 55، 56), كما يذكر يوحنا: "وكانت واقفات عند صليب يسوع أمه وأخت أمه مريم زوجة كِلُوبَا." (19: 25).

          محبتك لله تجعلك تراقب طرقه وتسير وراءه، ليس فقط فى وقت الراحة، بل وفى الضيقات أيضا، متمسكا بوصاياه، فكن جريئا وأعلن محبتك له مهما كان الأشرار يرفضون طريق الله.



(11) ختم القبر (ع 62-66):

62- وفى الغد الذى بعد الاستعداد، اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون إلى بيلاطس، 63- قائلين: "يا سيد، قد تذكّرنا أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حى، إنى بعد ثلاثة أيام أقوم. 64- فَمُرْ بضبط القبر إلى اليوم الثالث، لئلا يأتى تلاميذه ليلا ويسرقوه، ويقولوا للشعب إنه قام من الأموات، فتكون الضلالة الأخيرة أشر من الأولى. 65- فقال لهم بيلاطس: "عندكم حراس، اذهبوا واضبطوه كما تعلمون." 66- فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس، وختموا الحجر.



ع62-64: "رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون": أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم.

"المضل": ما زالوا يلقبون المسيح بذلك، رغم رؤيتهم للظلمة والزلزلة، لأنهم مصرون على الشر.

فى مساء يوم الجمعة، أى بداية السبت، إذ أن اليوم يبدأ من ليلته، وبعد انتهاء يوم الجمعة المسمى عند اليهود بالاستعداد ليوم السبت، بعد دفن المسيح، تذكّر رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون كلام المسيح عن قيامته عندما: "قال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل ’أى جسده‘ وفى ثلاثة أيام أقيمه" (يو 2: 19)، وقد يكونوا عرفوا من أحد تلاميذه نبوته عن قيامته فى اليوم الثالث (ص 16: 21)، وخافوا أن يسرق التلاميذ جسده ويدّعوا أنه قام. فذهبوا إلى بيلاطس وأخبروه بهذا، وطلبوا منه أن يأمر بضبط القبر، أى بوضع الأختام والحراس عليه، ولم يفهموا أنهم بهذا يؤكدون قيامته عندما يقوم فى اليوم الثالث، رغم وجود الأختام والحراس.

"الضلالة الأخيرة": إذ اعتبروا كل تعليم المسيح ضلال للشعب، فإذا سرق التلاميذ جسده وادعوا أنه قام، يضلون الشعب أكثر من أيام حياة المسيح بينهم.



ع65-66: سمح لهم بيلاطس أن يضبطوا القبر، فمضوا وضبطوا القبر بالحراس الرومانيين والأختام؛ وبالطبع أتموا كل شىء بتدقيق ليضمنوا عدم سرقة الجسد.

           لا تنزعج من حِيَلِ الأشرار وقوتهم، فالله يحولها لمصلحتك وإظهار برك.


 (+)   للتقريب لذهن القارىء، كان الهيكل يتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية: الدار الخارجية، وهى تماثل صحن الكنيسة حاليا، وكان ممكن للشعب التواجد بها. أما الجزءان الداخليان (القدس وقدس الأقداس)، فلا يُسمح لأحد بالاقتراب منهما سوى الكهنة. ويمكن تشبيههما بالهيكل والمذبح فى كنائسنا.


----------



## يوسف طانيوس (6 يوليو 2021)

*الموسوعة الكنسية لتفسير العهد الجديد : إنجيل متي - ف 28*

الأَصْحَاحُ الثَّامِنُ وَالعِشْرُونَ

قيامة المسيح i ظهوره لتلاميذه



(1) القبر الفارغ (ع 1-10):

1- وبعد السبت عند فجر أول الأسبوع، جاءت مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى لتنظرا القبر. 2- وإذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت، لأن ملاك الرب نزل من السماء، وجاء ودحرج الحجر عن الباب وجلس عليه. 3- وكان منظره كالبرق، ولباسه أبيض كالثلج. 4- فمن خوفه ارتعد الحراس وصاروا كأموات. 5- فأجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين: "لا تخافا أنتما، فإنى أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. 6- ليس هو ههنا، لأنه قام كما قال، هلما انظرا الموضع الذى كان الرب مضطجعا فيه، 7- واذهبا سريعا قولا لتلاميذه إنه قد قام من الأموات، ها هو يسبقكم إلى الجليل، هناك ترونه، ها أنا قد قلت لكما." 8- فخرجتا سريعا من القبر بخوف وفرح عظيم، راكضتين، لتخبرا تلاميذه. 9- وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه، إذا يسوع لاقاهما، وقال: "سلام لكما." فتقدمتا، وأمسكتا بقدميه، وسجدتا له. 10- فقال لهما يسوع: "لا تخافا، اذهبا قولا لإخوتى أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل، وهناك يروننى."



ع1: كانت قلوب تابعى المسيح متعلقة به، ولكن منعهم يوم السبت من الخروج إليه، لأنه يوم الراحة عند اليهود. ومع فجر الأحد، أسرعت إلى القبر اثنتان من النساء، هما مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى، ويُظن أنها زوجة كلوبا أخت العذراء مريم، وربما هى العذراء نفسها، ولكن متى لم يذكر هذا، لأنه كتب إنجيله لليهود الذين لا يأخذون بشهادة الأقارب، وكانتا تودان أن تلقيا ولو نظرة على قبر حبيبهما، الذى عاشت معه المجدلية أكثر من ثلاث سنوات.



ع2: من أجل محبة المرأتين للمسيح بزيارتهما لقبره، وهبهما أعظم مما كانتا تتخيلان، فعند وصولهما للقبر، ظهر ملاك عظيم بنور قوى، يقول التقليد الكنسى أنه رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل قد جاء ليعلن القيامة للبشرية، فدحرج الحجر الكبير من على القبر، وحدثت زلزلة رمزا لاهتزاز وسقوط الشهوات الأرضية، وبدء الحياة الجديدة لأولاد الله المؤمنين بقيامته، وجلس الملاك على الحجر ببهاء عظيم.

وكان المسيح قد قام قبل ذلك ولم يشاهده أحد من البشر، وكان الحجر ما زال موضوعا على القبر عند قيامته، ثم جاء الملاك ميخائيل ليعلن بشرى القيامة، فدحرج الحجر ليَظهر القبر الفارغ.

           ثق أن كل محبة تقدمها لله، يعطيك مقابلا لها بركات ومحبة لا تتخيلها. فلا تستهن بصلاتك الصغيرة، أو قراءاتك حتى لو كان فهمك لها محدودا، أو بخدماتك مهما بدت ثانوية، فالله يهتم بها، بل هى غالية جدا عنده، ويكافئك عليها ببركات لا تتوقعها.



ع3-4: كان منظر الملاك عظيما بنور لا يُعبَّر عنه، يشبهه هنا القديس متى كالبرق فى لمعانه، وملابسه كالثلج فى بياضه، فخاف حراس القبر من منظره، ومن الزلزلة، وكذلك دحرجة الحجر؛ فقوة الله مخيفة للأشرار.



ع5-6: كان الخوف للحراس الأشرار، أما المريمتان محبتا المسيح، فيطمئنهما الملاك ويبشرهما بقيامته، ويصفه بأنه المصلوب، فهو المصلوب والقائم، فهذا اللقب يُظهر محبته الباذلة حتى الموت، وفى نفس الوقت قوته بقيامته من الأموات، ويقدم لهما الدليل على قيامته، وهو القبر الفارغ.



ع7-8: وهب الملاكان المريمتين أن يبشرا بالقيامة لتلاميذ المسيح وبأنه سيظهر لهم فى الجليل، وهو شمال اليهودية، حيث تعود أن يسير معهم ويعلم ويصنع معجزات. فخرجت المرأتان بخوف عظيم من أجل عظمة المنظر والبشارة. وفى نفس الوقت، فى فرح عجيب، إذ نالتا ما لم تتوقعاه أو يخطر على بالهما، وهو عودة حبيبهما لهما بقيامته. وهذا معناه أن الحديث السابق كان داخل القبر، أى أن الملاك، بعد دحرجة الحجر وجلوسه عليه، دخل إلى القبر وبشّر المريمتين.

أسرعت المريمتان إلى التلاميذ لتبشيرهم.

وهكذا تحولت المرأة من دافع للرجل إلى الخطية فى جنة عدن، إلى مبشرة بالقيامة والحياة الجديدة فى المسيح.

           المحبة تحولك من الشر إلى الخير إن كنت تحولها إلى أعمال عبادة وخدمة، ويفرح بك الله.

هذه أول زيارات القبر، ويمكن ترتيب الزيارات على النحو التالى كما أشار القديس بطرس السدمنتى:

(1)      زيارة المريمتين اللتين إحداهما المجدلية كما ذكر متى (ع1-8). ولم يذكر متى المرأة الأخرى لأنها إما أن تكون السيدة العذراء أو مريم زوجة كِلُوبَا أم يعقوب ويوسى وهى خالة المسيح، والاثنتان لا تُعتبر شهادتهما لأنهما قريبتان للمسيح. وفى هذه الزيارة رأتا المسيح وأمسكتا بقدميه.

(2)      الزيارة الثانية هى المذكورة فى (يو20: 1)، وفيها نجد المجدلية تزور القبر وحدها، فوجدت الحجر مرفوعا عن القبر، مع ملاحظة ما ذكره يوحنا أن الظلام باقٍ، معناه ليس ظلمة كاملة على الأرض كلها، بل وجود ظلام فى الجانب الغربى من الأرض، أما الجانب الشرقى فكان ضوء النهار قد ظهر فيه، أى طلع الفجر.

(3)      الزيارة الثالثة كانت من المجدلية، إذ أنها عندما رجعت إلى أورشليم، أخبرت التلاميذ كما قال لها الملاك، فخرج معها بطرس ويوحنا ورأيا القبر فارغا، ثم انصرفا مؤمنَيْن بقيامته. أما هى، فبقيت وحدها أمام القبر، ورأت المسيح، وقال لها: "لا تلمسينى" (يو 20: 17).

(4)      الزيارة الرابعة قامت بها المجدلية مع مجموعة من النساء، ذكر منهن مريم أم يعقوب ويوسى وكذا يُوَنَّا، وكان معهن أناس آخرين، وتمت فى أول الفجر، ورأين القبر فارغا، وسمعن بشارة الملاكين (لو 24: 1-10).

(5)      أما الزيارة الخامسة والأخيرة، فكانت عند طلوع الشمس، وذهبت فيها المجدلية ومعها مريم أم يعقوب ويوسى وسالومة أم ابنى زَبَدِى، ورأين القبر فارغا، وسمعن بشارة الملاك (مر 16: 1-8).



ع9-10: تتزايد بركات الله لمحبيه، فيظهر المسيح القائم بنفسه لهما ويعطيهما السلام، وهى العطية التى ينفرد بها أولاد الله عن كل العالم. ومن فرط فرحتهما، أمسكتا بقدميه، وسجدتا له فى اتضاع. فمحبة المسيح لنا تجذبنا لعبادته باتضاع، واختباره ولمسه فى حياتنا. ثم أكد إرسالهما لتبشير الكنيسة فى شكل التلاميذ، من أجل محبته لهما، لأنهما أول من زار القبر.

ويا للعجب...! المسيح الجبار القائم من الأموات، يتضع ويسمى تلاميذه إخوته، بل يسبقهم إلى الجليل وينتظرهم ليفرح بلقائهم ويفرّحهم به.

"لا تخافا": ليطمئن المرأتين، إذ اختلطت مشاعر الخوف والفرح داخلهما، فلم تتوقعا أن تريا المسيح قائما، وهذا هو أول ظهور للمسيح بعد قيامته.

أما الظهورات التى يذكرها الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح بعد قيامته وحتى صعوده، فهى كالآتى:

(1)      ظهوره لمريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى، التى غالبا هى السيدة العذراء (مت 28: 9؛ مر 16: 9).

(2)      ظهوره لمريم المجدلية وحدها، وقال لها: "لا تلمسينى" (يو 20: 14-17).

(3)      ظهوره لبطرس "صفا" (لو 24: 34؛ 1كو 15: 5).

(4)      ظهوره لتلميذى عِمْوَاسَ يوم القيامة (مر 16: 12؛ لو 24: 15)

(5)      ظهوره للتلاميذ يوم القيامة مساءً فى العلية (لو 24: 36)، وذكر يوحنا البشير أن توما لم يكن معهم (20: 19-24).

(6)      ظهوره لهم فى العلية أيضا بعد ثمانية أيام من الظهور السابق، وكان توما معهم (يو 20: 26).

(7)      ظهوره للتلاميذ فى الجليل على بحيرة طبرية (يو 21: 1).

(8)      ظهوره للتلاميذ فى الجليل (ع16).

(9)      ظهوره لأكثر من 500 أخ (1كو 15: 7).

(10)    ظهوره ليعقوب الرسول ثم للرسل أجمعين (1كو 15: 7).

(11)    ظهوره للتلاميذ عند الصعود (مر 16: 19؛ لو 24: 50، 51؛ أع 1: 3).

بالإضافة إلى ظهورات أخرى، لم يحدد توقيتها الكتاب المقدس، ولكنها كانت طوال الأربعين يوما بعد قيامته (أع 1: 3).



(2) رشوة الجند (ع 11-15):

11- وفيما هما ذاهبتان، إذا قوم من الحراس جاءوا إلى المدينة، وأخبروا رؤساء الكهنة بكل ما كان. 12- فاجتمعوا مع الشيوخ وتشاوروا، وأعطوا العسكر فضة كثيرة، 13- قائلين: "قولوا إن تلاميذه أتوا ليلا، وسرقوه ونحن نيام. 14- وإذا سُمِعَ ذلك عند الوالى، فنحن نستعطفه، ونجعلكم مطمئنين." 15- فأخذوا الفضة، وفعلوا كما علّموهم، فشاع هذا القول عند اليهود إلى هذا اليوم.

ع11: مع رجوع المريمتين إلى أورشليم، ذهب بعض العسكر حراس القبر إلى رؤساء الكهنة، وأعلموهم بقيامة المسيح وظهور الملاك والقبر الفارغ. وللأسف، لم يقبل رؤساء الكهنة الإيمان بالمسيح القائم. الأمميون، أى الجند، يبشرون رؤساء كهنة اليهود بالقيامة، ولا يقبلون الإيمان، مع أنه كان يجب أن يحدث العكس، أى أن يبشر اليهود الأمم بقيامة المسيا المنتظر.

ووصفه رؤساء الكهنة بالمضل عندما قابلوا بيلاطس لختم القبر، خوفا من كلامه عن قيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام من موته (ص 27: 62-65). فلما قام كما قال، رفضوا الإيمان.

           اقبل رسالة الله لو أتت إليك على لسان أهل العالم، وتب وارجع إليه باتضاع.



ع12-14: "الشيوخ": أعضاء مجلس السنهدريم.

"تشاوروا": بحثوا عن سبب لعدم وجود جسد المسيح فى القبر، ليضللوا الناس عن قيامته.

لم يرفض رؤساء الكهنة مع شيوخ اليهود الإيمان فقط، بل اجتمعوا ليقاوموا القيامة!! فأعطوا رَِشوة من المال للجند حراس القبر حتى يدّعوا سرقة تلاميذ المسيح لجسده ليلا، إذ غلبهم النوم، فتسلل التلاميذ وسرقوا الجسد.

وعندما يعلم بيلاطس الوالى ويغضب عليهم، يستعطفه رؤساء الكهنة بما لهم من مركز، فيسامحهم ولا يؤذهم، معتمدين على محبة الإنسان للمال، فيكذب لينال ما يريد.



ع15: أخذ الجند الرَِّشوة، وهى الفضة، وقالوا ما لقنهم إياه رؤساء الكهنة، فانتشر الخبر فى كل اليهودية بسرقة جسد المسيح. ولكن هذا الأمر غير منطقى، لأنه كيف تستطيع مجموعة من التلاميذ الضعفاء أن يتغلبّوا على جند مسلحين؟

أو كيف ينام الجند، ولا يشعرون بدحرجة حجر كبير مثل هذا، وسرقة الجسد؟

بالإضافة إلى أهم شىء، وهو كيف يعرف الإنسان ما يحدث حوله وهو نائم؟!!

إن التدبير الإلهى جعل رؤساء الكهنة يساعدون فى نشر البشارة بقيامة المسيح دون أن يقصدوا.

"إلى هذا اليوم": يوم كتابة متى لإنجيله، وذلك بعد حوالى 30 سنة من قيامة المسيح.



(3) ظهور المسيح لتلاميذه (ع 16-20):

16- وأما الأحد عشر تلميذا، فانطلقوا إلى الجليل، إلى الجبل حيث أمرهم يسوع. 17- ولما رأوه، سجدوا له، ولكن بعضهم شكوا. 18- فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم، قائلا: "دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان فى السماء وعلى الأرض. 19- فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. 20- وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به، وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر، آمين."



ع16-17: أسرع التلاميذ فى فرح إلى الجليل ليروا معلمهم وحبيبهم على الجبل، حيث يرتفع الإنسان عن العالم طالبا السماويات.

وعندما ظهر لهم المسيح، سجدوا له وفرحوا بلقائه، وإن كان أحدهم، وهو توما، قد شك عندما سمع من إخوته التلاميذ بظهوره لهم فى العلية يوم القيامة، ولكن المسيح ظهر لهم مرة أخرى وهو معهم فى العلية فى الأحد التالى للقيامة.

"ولكن بعضهم شكوا": كان هذا الشك تعبيرا عن الضعف البشرى، مثلما حدث مع توما، لكن المسيح أكد قيامته بظهوره عدة مرات حتى آمنوا.



ع18-19: "تقدم يسوع": إذ ظهر لهم عن بعد، اقترب إليهم بعد ذلك، وبدأ يعلّمهم بعد أن اطمأنوا لقيامته.

"دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان": المسيح فى حياته على الأرض، ظهر ضعفه كإنسان، وتألم ومات لأجلنا. وبعد قيامته، يظهر لنا فى سلطان لاهوته، لذا يقول: "دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان"، أى يظهر أمامكم سلطان لاهوتى على كل شىء فى السماء وعلى الأرض.

"تلمذوا": بشِّروا وعلِّموا الناس الإيمان بالمسيح.

"جميع الأمم": لأن الخلاص للعالم كله وليس فقط لليهود.

وهب المسيح سلطانه الإلهى لتلاميذه فى سر الكهنوت، فأعطاهم قوة ليعلّموا العالم كله الإيمان السليم بموته وقيامته، ويتعهّدوهم فى رعاية أى تلمذة روحية، ويمنحوهم أول الأسرار المقدسة، وهو سر المعمودية باسم الثالوث القدّوس. فهذا إعلان واضح لسلطان الكهنوت الذى منحه المسيح لتلاميذه وخلفائهم لإتمام الأسرار المقدسة للعالم كله.

ع20: بعد المعمودية، يتعهّدونهم بالتعليم الروحى بوصايا المسيح للسلوك بها، مؤكدا مساندته لهم ولكل كهنته وخدّام العهد الجديد حتى نهاية الدهور؛ فهو يظل مع أولاده إلى المنتهى.

           إن كان الله معنا، فلا نضطرب، بل نتقدّم فى ثقة لإتمام وصاياه، بل وتبشير الآخرين بمحبته.



وهناك براهين كثيرة عن قيامة المسيح، من أهمها:

(1)      ظهوره مرات كثيرة، وليس مرة واحدة.

(2)      ظهوره لأناس مختلفين، فهى ليست شهادة شخص واحد، بل عدد كبير. وفى إحدى الظهورات، كان لأكثر من خمسمائة أخ.

(3)      ظهوره فى أوقات مختلفة، صباحا ومساءً وليلا، فيمكن التحقق منه.

(4)      ظهوره لمدة طويلة هى أربعين يوما، فكانت فترة كافية للتحقق منه.

(5)      أمكن لمن ظهر لهم أن يعاينوه بحواسهم، سواء النظر أو سماع صوته المعروف أو لمسه، بل أيضا أكل معهم وفى وسطهم.

(6)      لم تكن قيامة المسيح منتظرة من تلاميذه وتابعيه، فهى إذن ليست إيحاءً أو خيالا، لأنهم اندهشوا جدا عندما علموا بقيامته، فظهر مرات كثيرة ليؤكدها.

(7)      من قوة إيمان تلاميذه بقيامته، بشّروا بها فى العالم كله، واحتملوا آلاما كثيرة، بل ضحّوا بحياتهم لاستكمال بشارتهم بقيامته؛ فلا يمكن أن يضحى الإنسان بحياته من أجل أمر كاذب قد اخترعه من نفسه.


----------

